# Memebox Spoilers!



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 26, 2014)

Finally we have a place just for spoilers of what's in the memeboxes we receive!  Onto the MEMEBOX Spoilers


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 27, 2014)

Can we just post photos of our memebox's without them being a link to s open the spoilers.i just dont know if it ts possible using a smartphone. Please help me out.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok here it goes.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 27, 2014)

Since it is spoiler thread then no spoiler tabs needed. I guess. People should avoid this thread altogether if they don't want to know..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> Ok here it goes.


oops no picture.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

it's been locked now, that thread about new arrivals.  Darn, I wanted the inside scoop about the honey box!  j/k I know the rules here..


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

oh bother... more boxes...


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> anybody received their box 10 yet?!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish!  I dont even have a notice of shipping :*(


----------



## eugiegenie (May 17, 2014)

I created a new thread in the Makeup Tutorials &amp; Videos section for Memebox Spoilers &amp; Reviews...kinda overlaps with this thread here, but people can place videos there too  :lol:   

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## Queenofstars (May 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We are getting a whole lot of boxes for the week to come~
> 
> Can't wait to see spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yes! I'm really curious to see what's in the minis. I didn't get either of the first two, but we have no idea what the minis are like yet so I'm excited for those spoilers erspecially.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

Mod note:  We're in the process of moving box-specific spoiler posts to the appropriate box-specific threads to make it easier for people looking for spoilers for a particular box to find those spoilers.  It's probably going to take a while to get them all sorted out, but we are working on it.  If you have new spoilers after this post, please post them in the appropriate box/category (for example, Blue, Red, and Orange would all go under Colorbox) thread or create a thread for that box/category if it doesn't already exist.  Thanks!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod note:  We're in the process of moving box-specific spoiler posts to the appropriate box-specific threads to make it easier for people looking for spoilers for a particular box to find those spoilers.  It's probably going to take a while to get them all sorted out, but we are working on it.  If you have new spoilers after this post, please post them in the appropriate box/category (for example, Blue, Red, and Orange would all go under Colorbox) thread or create a thread for that box/category if it doesn't already exist.  Thanks!


Thanks for the heads up, I was confused there for a second, lol.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

To recap, links to the box-specific threads for spoilers:  

10-Minute Box

Colorboxes (Blue, Red, and Orange)

Free from Oil and Troubles

From Nature

Global (previous editions)

Luckybox

Makeup Edition

Mask Edition (all versions)

Mini Memboxes

Nakedbox

Office Essentials

Oriental Medicine

Superbox (Anti-Aging, Missha, Tonymoly, Banila, Green Tea, Gangnam Style, Snail, All-in-One, Honey, numbered)

Whole Grains

These were all of the threads posts were moved into, although I know there are more threads for boxes that didn't have spoiler posts (yet).  If there's a box not listed above that you would like to post a spoiler for and there's not already a box-specific thread created (for example, the Scentboxes), please just go ahead and create a thread and post it there!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hiya

I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd post it here - I'm not sure about creating another thread.  Here's the spoiler for the Hair &amp; Body Box 2 - I don't think its as good as the first box (which I didn't get)



Spoiler












Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 23, 2014)

I like the looks of the hair and body 2 box! I just wish the shampoo and conditioner were bigger. LOVE lavender, so that's a win.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 23, 2014)

Uuuu~ Thanks for the spoiler!



Spoiler



I remember someone asking for slimming and shaping cream.

I think they will be happy if they got this.

Lavender oil sounds luxurious~ Do review on how that smells/perform.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 23, 2014)

I wished for a body shaping box. Woohoo happy that I ordered this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Better than box #1 I think with more useful products.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

About the Psy mask from Memebox #8 and Nakedbox #19

This is a man's mask not a girly mask. I just googled it and the whole brand is for men only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just so you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> About the Psy mask from Memebox #8 and Nakedbox #19
> 
> This is a man's mask not a girly mask. I just googled it and the whole brand is for men only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just so you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We know as the Korean box had the whole psy collaboration box and had some good products. It's a shame they didn't do this box as the men's 2 box . It would of sold out quicker


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> We know as the Korean box had the whole psy collaboration box and had some good products. It's a shame they didn't do this box as the men's 2 box . It would of sold out quicker


I would like if they did some kind of theme box with a female Kpop star  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone know what's in the Memebox for him #2. I got it for my husband today.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 24, 2014)

if you search for #memeboxforhim2 on instagram you can se a spoiler


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

spoilers for the Memebox Oriental Medicine:



Spoiler










1) D'RAN Wonder Serum 30ml

2) Purederm Korean Herb Mask (randomly selected from Brightening Mask, Refining Mask, Hydrating Mask, and Moisturising Mask)

3) Donginbi Donginbidam Red Ginseng Aqua Oil &amp; Red Ginseng Aqua Pack Essence 5ml

4) Hanhui CC Cream 50ml

5) Shib Jang Ceng Chun Ji Heang Hand Cream 80ml

I'm actually quite happy about this box, because products with Ginseng and stuff are usually quite expensive, but I'll now have a few too many CC creams to finish off!!!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 5, 2014)

i cant wait for the box now.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoilers for the Memebox Oriental Medicine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome box! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

I might be able to use the



Spoiler



CC Cream.  BB creams are too greasy for me.  CC creams are supposed to be lighter.  I have so many hand creams!! groan!   And I bought the b-day box, which has FOUR hand creams!!  Well, my hands will be well moisturized - haha and I can use elsewhere too


----------



## Jane George (Jul 5, 2014)

is 3 for hair, body or face?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> is 3 for hair, body or face?


it's for your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

would you believe...



Spoiler



the hand cream is made from an 110 year-old wild ginseng extract?  :blink:


----------



## Renata P (Jul 5, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thank you so much - it's a great box for me. It seems to be better than some superboxes and it was only 23-5$. I bought it actually together with Wholegrain and Milk boxes for 36$.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

i wasn't actually interested in this box at all, but i had all the points and had to spend it somewhere.....so i got it for nearly free   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> would you believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to horde it until I become 110 years old!! lol


----------



## migasa (Jul 5, 2014)

Great box!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh man that box looks AMAZING! can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 5, 2014)

OMG I am so excited. That box  is awesome!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 5, 2014)

@eugiegenie



Spoiler



i tired the purederm oriental masks about 4 years ago, they were just...alright. Probably not as good as current brands. 



the other items seems fantastic tho! And you are right, the ginseng is super expensive. I smell that in the hair loss treatment in box #12. Pretty strong that one.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 5, 2014)

I got that, orange and whole grain together for 18.99.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh wow. I'm excited for that box!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

the video of unboxing the Memebox Special #8 Oriental Medicine is posted:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the video of unboxing the Memebox Special #8 Oriental Medicine is posted:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


That box ia awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice video!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

whole grain box spoilers



Spoiler



here is the box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

that looks fantastic!!  I cannot wait!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> whole grain box spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

WG looks so good~


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> whole grain box spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING box!!!!! I love love love it! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Leja (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone received the Memebox Special #9 Skincare yet? :wub:


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

Leja said:


> Has anyone received the Memebox Special #9 Skincare yet? :wub:


I did @@Leja


Spoiler


----------



## Leja (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I did @@Leja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! :w00t:


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 24, 2014)

Global 13 Spoilers! First time posting pics. Hope this works.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes. Those are tampons.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Yes. Those are tampons.


I...don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Yes. Those are tampons.


I...

... why?!

/facepalm


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I...don't know how I feel about that.


Uh, yeah that may have just killed my Memebox addiction, or at least suppressed it for a while.  That's the LAST thing I want to see in my Memebox!

Oh, wait...they're sending us those to go along with that rose oil product from the Herbal box :laughno:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

Omg three tampons lol


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucky box 7!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Lucky box 7!


Thank you for sharing!  Looks nice, although I don't remember ever seeing the



Spoiler



green pearl mud mask


before.  I didn't think Luckyboxes ever had new items?  Not that it's a bad thing!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Lucky box 7!


Thank god I did not order LB #7.. Or did I?? ugh I hope not.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Global 13 Spoilers! First time posting pics. Hope this works.


Thanks for pics, tampons.. though... ugh


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thank god I did not order LB #7.. Or did I?? ugh I hope not.


Yes this is my first LB and I am a bit disappointed. The mud mask is the saving grace for me.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh man. I know I, for one, have my lady-time products on lock and am not super curious to explore another country's offerings in that area, ha ha. I guess I'll use them, though. #13 looks pretty good to me otherwise! My hubby's allergic to soy, but hopefully I can still use the ampoule at night before bed.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know why but I don't mind that they put tampons in, I see them as a bonus item.  I always forget to buy them and I am happy to try a natural brand too  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the other items look really interesting!


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Yes. Those are tampons.


I am speechless. Tampons.... serious???


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am speechless. Tampons.... serious???


I just bought a box of tampons too &gt;.&gt;


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just bought a box of tampons too &gt;.&gt;


Ha ha, oh noooo. Well, it looks like there are only 3. Maybe tuck em into your purse so you can have protection "on the go."


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just bought a box of tampons too &gt;.&gt;


I just cannot believe we pay $23 plus $7 shipping USD to have tampon ship from Korea.. LOL


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

err, no use for tampons here...lol

I guess those will go in my SWAP list!! hahaha


----------



## Becninj (Jul 24, 2014)

They added tampons. That's too funny. I actually get Bonjour Jolie, so I have no use for other boxes that add them, but I guess it's good they're trying new things?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the tampon thing is a bit odd even though I understand they are most likely assuming they cater to an age bracket that would have a need for this type of product but not everyone uses tampons. Then on the other hand there are others like myself that even though I'm still under 40, unfortunately I no longer have a need for any product of this nature.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tampons. That seems like a filler if there ever was one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Tampons. That seems like a filler if there ever was one.


Yep. Literally it's padding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

@LisaLeah  You get a standing ovation and band roll for that!! :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical:


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  You get a standing ovation and band roll for that!! :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical:


Ha! Memebox left themselves wide open for that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(pun intended)

I love your emoticons!!!! They remind me of the old site......


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ha! Memebox left themselves wide open for that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (pun intended)
> 
> I love your emoticons!!!! They remind me of the old site......


Yeah, what happened to our dancing banana? I miss that one!

BTW...tomorrow is going to be a dancing banana kind of day! My 3 boxes that were in MA last night are less than an hour away from me tonight! They just shipped last Friday...good job USPS!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

I am hoping to get my cacao boxes tomorrow and hope against hope that my free from oil &amp; troubles comes saturday - that one really took the slow boat from China to get to me.

Monday will be Fermented 2 and Pore Care 3!!  And I hope that Bubble Pop will also be in sometime next week too.  Do I NEED more memeboxes?  No. Do I WANT more memeboxes? YES  - lol

I am too embarrassed to say how many boxes I have shipping out from today to August 1st.  Well, almost embarrassed.

I have

July 24 - Global 13

July 26 - Fermented 2 + Pore Care 3

July 29 - At Home

July 30 - Detox,  Foot Care #2 &amp; Pomegranate   (all going standard - sigh)

August 1  - OMG, Smile, Cooling Care &amp;  Vitamin Care (both of these have the free O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser)

my next round of boxes shipping out is August 12 - whew.  Did I go on a huge spending spree in May and early June?  yes.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the tampons are so hysterical, I'm not even mad. I think the rest of the box is awesome. I really hope I get the snail CC cream, though I loved my nuganics sunblock so much I'm sure I'd be thrilled with either. Now I can stop hording the sunblock and just use it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

after the vagina perfume, I am not mad about the tampons.  But I am going to put them up for swap!  haha


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> after the vagina perfume, I am not mad about the tampons.  But I am going to put them up for swap!  haha


That would be hysterical. And you should state that you will be "picky" about them and only trade for a high ticket item!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> after the vagina perfume, I am not mad about the tampons.  But I am going to put them up for swap!  haha


You have no idea how glad I was to not end up with that, lol.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That would be hysterical. And you should state that you will be "picky" about them and only trade for a high ticket item!


Or something with chocolate...


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> after the vagina perfume, I am not mad about the tampons.  But I am going to put them up for swap!  haha


Lol @vagina perfume. I don't know what they were thinking about us global buyers. But I don't recall seeing anything like these in the memebox korea. Or have I missed anything..


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 25, 2014)

I am kind of grossed out by the tampons for some reason. I do use them, but...no. This kind of made me feel yuck about the whole box. It would have been okay if the rest if the box was good, but it's not. This is the rare miss for me from Memebox. But it's a pretty epic miss. LOL.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 25, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I am kind of grossed out by the tampons for some reason. I do use them, but...no. This kind of made me feel yuck about the whole box. It would have been okay if the rest if the box was good, but it's not. This is the rare miss for me from Memebox. But it's a pretty epic miss. LOL.


Really? I'm super excited for it - especially the CC cream.  I think it's a really well balanced box - makeup, shampoo, essence, sun block, cream, weird skin treatment.  It's got it all!  And tampons too.


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure where to put these or how to use spoiler thingy on iPad. So here it is memebox global 13 and luckybox 7


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I would like if they did some kind of theme box with a female Kpop star  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would like a makeup artist Pony box, because I really loved the looks she created with the Etude House 101 pencils. I would totally buy a Pony box. She's super cute, too.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 26, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Really? I'm super excited for it - especially the CC cream. I think it's a really well balanced box - makeup, shampoo, essence, sun block, cream, weird skin treatment. It's got it all! And tampons too.


I know, it's kind of weird. I'm not sure why - I guess because I do these beauty boxes for lovely surprises and this was like the opposite of that. It is kind of like expecting lipstick and getting toilet paper or a mop head or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 28, 2014)

K-Style box spoiler was in this afternoon's email



Spoiler



BBIA pigment

Randomly selected between Mild, Sweet, and Sour.

Found these pictures on beautynetkorea and figured I would add them so we can see what the colors look like, hope that's ok.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 28, 2014)

All amazing. Don't mind any


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

The colors are all so pretty! The K-Style Memebox now looks too tempting, but a friend recently purchased Superbox #45 Korea's Most Wanted for me as a gift so hopefully I'll see similar eyeshadow in that box as well. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 28, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I GOT THE CACAO BOX TODAY

I will be posting pictures shortly, I brought it to work just to show it off. 

EVERYTHING SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE AND EVERYTHING IS AMAZING


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

Superbox #34 Dermocosmetics 2 Unboxing!



Spoiler






I'm really excited about the products that I received in this box because I paid $39 for $201 worth of products!  




*Kang Skin Rejuvenating Cream 50ml ($72)*

This is the last step of your skincare routine because it'll lock in all of the products that you have put on your face and protect it. It's made with adenosine, ceramide, snail mucin, organic herbal extracts, and hyaluronic acid.




*Kang Skin Aqua Essence 30ml ($72)*

I know you can barely see it, but it's that little clear blob. It's based on hyaluronic acid with a botanical formula that is supposed to minimize redness. I use essence right after my toner and before my moisturizer/emulsion. 




*Cotterang Bubble Peeling Pad 16ml*1ea ($7)*

This was a spoiler so I already knew I was going to get this. I really like this because I'm a big fan of peeling gels and other exfoliator products. I would have preferred an exfoliating scrub more, but this is fine.




*Cotterang Acne Killer Kit 16ml + 5ml ($20)*

This is a 7-day face peeling product! You rub the pad to create bubbles (the pad is soaked inside the foil packet), then apply it on your face. Using the cotton swabs provided and the Tok Tok Sol (smaller bottle on the bottom), spot treat your acne. I've never tried anything like this before because I fear acne treatments will dry out my skin, but since it's already here, I'll go for it. I'm still feeling a little hesitant because this is a 7-day face peeling product, which makes me think of a 7-day foot peeling product. Has anyone tried a 7-day face peeling product? Please let me know how that went!




*ReBom Calming Skin 200ml ($30)*

Always nice to receive refresher/toner since I use it twice a day and go through it pretty fast. It also smells nice, so that's a plus. Contains ceramide, niacinamide, and other oriental medical extracts.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

Superbox #36 Pore Care 3 Unboxing!

Note: The information on their reference card is *wrong* for all of the products. I've emailed them about this issue to let them know. Also, I'm going to assume that the prices listed are correct for now.



Spoiler





Overall, I'm a big fan of the products I received in this box because I paid $39 for $160 worth of products.  



*The Skin House Pore Control Powder Serum 50ml ($28)*

When I read the "how to use" portion, it tells me to hold my wand vertically and stroke upward to curl and separate sexy, stiletto lashes. I got a kick out of that. Anyways, I had to do some research to figure out how all of these products work. This product removes keratin, sebum, and other waste matters. But since this is for oily skin and I have normal skin, I'm not going to use this everyday or all over my face. I'll probably just use this on my t-zone after my essence every once in a while.



*Secret Key Black Out Pore Clean Remover 100ml ($38)*

After cleansing your face, soak cotton pads with product and place on t-zone for 10-15 minutes. When you remove the cotton pads, use cotton swabs to remove blackheads and whiteheads that have surfaced. I'm really looking forward to trying this out, although I hope it won't dry out my skin like most blackhead removers.



*Chamos Acaci Matte Pore Primer 30ml ($20)*

This is just like Porefessional from Benefit Cosmetics! It minimizes the appearance of pores and fine lines while also making sure your foundation or bb/cc cream lasts. I haven't tried this yet, but I'm really excited to.



*Tosowoong Deep Pore Foam Cleansing 100ml ($12)*

I follow a two-step cleansing process where I use cleansing oil before cleansing foam. I'm not too picky about face wash (usually), so it's nice that this was included. Again, I'm hoping that this won't dry out my skin. But that's the risk I take when I order a pore care box!



*Aqua Beauty Pore Zero Blackhead Remover 50ml ($34)*

If I twist the brush counter-clockwise, I can dispense product by squeezing the bottle. I'm supposed to massage my blackheads with the soft silicone brush, and rinse off with water. Sounds easy enough, but it doesn't seem like an effective way to remove blackheads because the brush is just too soft. I might try this out tonight! 



*Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack 50g ($28)*

Apply on skin after cleansing your face and wait 10-15 minutes before rinsing with water. This product has a hot steam effect that is supposed to open up your pores and clean out skin waste and sebum. I'm really interested in how the hot steam effect will feel and how effective it'll be.


----------



## maii (Jul 31, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> Superbox #34 Dermocosmetics 2 Unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both these boxes look good! If Dermo wasn't $39 I would go for it.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 31, 2014)

maii said:


> Both these boxes look good! If Dermo wasn't $39 I would go for it.


I didn't mind that I paid $39 for it because I needed most of the items inside for my daily skincare routine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

spoiler for the vitamin box:



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the vitamin box:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You should see how ginormous I am blowing up your picture, trying to decipher everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

@eugiegenie  thank you!!  Can you list the products if you don't have time to take a pic of the info card clearly?  thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the vitamin box:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This box looks great!!!! and it was only 1.99$! wait, are those, those pure derm orange peel patches? LOL nvm. I purchased the donut point pads from sasa a few months ago, still have not tried them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay more point pads! there soo cute!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You should see how ginormous I am blowing up your picture, trying to decipher everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


#4 looks similar to whatever is in the new Collaboration box that I also couldn't figure out. There's a snail lip balm in there, I recognize it from a recent purchase on another site. Hand gel I'm kind of blah about. Sunscreen is just okay for me, I rarely get outside enough to put it on more than my face and I already have tons. Anyone recognize the big orange triangles? They look familiar to me, like I've seen them before.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> #4 looks similar to whatever is in the new Collaboration box that I also couldn't figure out. There's a snail lip balm in there, I recognize it from a recent purchase on another site. Hand gel I'm kind of blah about. Sunscreen is just okay for me, I rarely get outside enough to put it on more than my face and I already have tons. Anyone recognize the big orange triangles? They look familiar to me, like I've seen them before.


those are the soaps they had on special a week or so ago - I was thinking of getting some, but figured they had to show up in one of the upcoming boxes!  And I am absolutely thrilled with the ingredient list on this one - orange, lemon, PEPPERMINT!!

_Lather up and let this soap bar create a sense of optimism and contentment from top to toe while you surround your body in an aura of good health. Infused with olive oil, rose hip oil, lavender, peppermint, vitamin E, orange, lemon and paprika extracts, this vitamin enriched soap will energize the body and skin! It rinses easily and leaves skin soap-free and silky smooth_






http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/cleanse/vitamin-shower-body-soap-bar#.U9zwlhBvDw0


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

That soap sounds great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

@baincardi That soap sounds amazing! I knew it looked familiar. Do you happen to recognize the other item, is it a cleanser? I Googled Milky Piggy and all I'm coming up with is a sea salt cream.


----------



## bafta (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you @@eugiegenie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You should see how ginormous I am blowing up your picture, trying to decipher everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I see Elizavecca Milky Piggy Real White Vita-Sauce 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

By googling images for Milky Pig I saw some sort of vitamin serum--I think that might be the product--if so, I would be quite pleased!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

i did an unboxing video of the vitamin care box and it's now in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4

haha so you guys can stop guessing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i did an unboxing video of the vitamin care box and it's now in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4
> 
> haha so you guys can stop guessing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The guessing part is the fun part though...


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i did an unboxing video of the vitamin care box and it's now in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4
> 
> haha so you guys can stop guessing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You look gorgeous !


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The guessing part is the fun part though...


Seeing spoilers is the fun part for me. I love getting spoiled!  :lol:


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone receive the cooling care box yet?so curious what products would be inside that box


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> anyone receive the cooling care box yet?so curious what products would be inside that box


Not that I know of. Hopefully we will see spoilers tomorrow!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooling Care!



Spoiler


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Cooling Care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the products in these box and I don't necessarily regret getting it, but I wish there were more than 5 products and that we had something else instead of the foam cleanser. I like them, but don't consider them "cooling" since I wash my face with warm water year-round.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Cooling Care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this box.

Note the "Awesome" brand name for the cleanser!

HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

spoilers for the smile care box...the box is better than what i expected:



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoilers for the smile care box...the box is better than what i expected:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What is the 46cm thing?Can I see the card please?

Mine is in uk atm as is my pomegranate box


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> What is the 46cm thing?
> 
> Can I see the card please?
> 
> Mine is in uk atm as is my pomegranate box


the 46cm thing is a mouth spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the 46cm thing is a mouth spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ty. Just noticed I only spent $10.99 for this box so is a win.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoilers for the smile care box...the box is better than what i expected:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hi eugenie, can you take clear pictures of the card?  I am most interested in reading what is on the card and the value and you are just teasing us!!  thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the lip care set - will there be variations?  I hope not, because I love both of those flavors!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish they had given us a



Spoiler



a bamboo salt toothpaste or a charcoal toothpaste....I guess I will have to purchase on my own!! lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you the spoilers Eugenie!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks great!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks good! ty


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 6, 2014)

That looks like a cute box! It could have gone into a really bad place: think dollar store toothbrushes and toothpaste lol. I love the little lippies!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That looks like a cute box! It could have gone into a really bad place: think dollar store toothbrushes and toothpaste lol. I love the little lippies!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have actually liked a bamboo salt toothpaste or charcoal toothpaste!  lol

I purchased them just now off ebay with my influsenter $25.00 gift card :lol:


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

EDITED: You cannot direct link to you blog in MUT threads.- MissJexie

I did a Cooling Care unboxing as my first review, hopefully it turned out okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

did an unboxing video of the smile care box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## Nina Chau (Aug 6, 2014)

My smile box came as a surprise today. Didn't expect it so soon.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> My smile box came as a surprise today. Didn't expect it so soon.


thank you for posting the cards!! 

how is the texture on the scrub?  The pure smile ones were all waxy like - I am hoping this one is more of a scrubby type


----------



## Weebs (Aug 6, 2014)

I came home to two DHL shipments today!  Dermocostmatics 2, Burst of Color 2, Zero Makeup and Water Proof Makeup!

Last two spoilers are below!


----------



## Weebs (Aug 6, 2014)

Zero Cosmetics!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

I got Luckybox #8!

The info card is so incorrect it's kind of funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously, between the Pore 3 and Luckybox 8 cards, meme is having some issues with their information!


----------



## Nina Chau (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how is the texture on the scrub?  The pure smile ones were all waxy like - I am hoping this one is more of a scrubby type


 
@@biancardi

The lip scrub smells really good of grapefruit. Compared to the pure smile one, this is more 'runny' , softer butter-like. It seems to be more oilier and some of it leaked onto the packaging. It definitely goes on easier, but it doesn't seem to be grainy enough to be able to do a good job of exfoliating.

The lip mask, I think I like..its like whipped butter...so smooth and definitely smells of vanilla chocolate.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

@ thank you!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 7, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I came home to two DHL shipments today!  Dermocostmatics 2, Burst of Color 2, Zero Makeup and Water Proof Makeup!
> 
> Last two spoilers are below!


Ooh, now I'm excited to get my hands on those boxes! Thanks for posting the product cards too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 14, 2014)

unboxing video of the OMG Box is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2267496


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 14, 2014)

I saw something interesting today... Three new boxes that arent meant to be visible i guess, they had no picture, no description, and they arent visible now... But they seem to be a lot of fun so here's a screen shot, let me Know what you guys think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they ship on the 7th of october.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 14, 2014)

Here


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

Why does it feel like one is a Hair box, another the At Home/ sleeping box and the last a Whitening/Brightening box (with red lipstick, again). But with some cutesy things.

Sorry for being a wet blanket. I hope my predictions are totally off.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll take cutesy whitening brightening things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Zero Cosmetics!


Forgot I ordered this one!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> EDITED: You cannot direct link to you blog in MUT threads.- MissJexie
> 
> I did a Cooling Care unboxing as my first review, hopefully it turned out okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oops, sorry, didn't know at the time I couldn't link to my blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Why does it feel like one is a Hair box, another the At Home/ sleeping box and the last a Whitening/Brightening box (with red lipstick, again). But with some cutesy things.
> 
> Sorry for being a wet blanket. I hope my predictions are totally off.


You can see into the future or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You were spot on!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Why does it feel like one is a Hair box, another the At Home/ sleeping box and the last a Whitening/Brightening box (with red lipstick, again). But with some cutesy things.
> 
> Sorry for being a wet blanket. I hope my predictions are totally off.


You were totally right lol @@veritazy


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oops, sorry, didn't know at the time I couldn't link to my blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You can see into the future or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You were spot on!


uhhh lucky guess this one.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 19, 2014)

unboxing vids of the brightening skincare &amp; minibox #3 are up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2270299


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

hope to see new box's soon!!


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

post in wrong thread!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

F/W Color Box Spoilers!!!  (Sorry for the crappy picture quality!)



Spoiler







D'oh I just realized that the super adorable fairy on top of the nail polish bottle is partially hidden in the picture!  LOL at the "POPO" lipstick...I lived in Germany for a while, and all I could think of when I saw this is that popo was slang for "butt"!



If I have time later, I'll add a swatch photo.  Not a bad box, even though I'm not as big of a fan of the makeup-centric Memeboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks nice but gonna take a break from make up boxes as I have way too many eye pencils


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

Hand and Nail Care Spoilers!!!!



Spoiler






Happy to see another SharaShara item! Even happier to only get one actual nail polish...I was afraid we'd get a ton of them!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Interesting box


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> F/W Color Box Spoilers!!!  (Sorry for the crappy picture quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE WITH THAT BOXXXXXXXXX ! Thank you for the spoilers!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hand and Nail Care Spoilers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fun!!!! Thank you for upload!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow those are both a lot better than I expected! Thanks for the spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

F/W looks like the best makeup box to this date! So happy with every single item, and the colors are gorgeous; perfect for this season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

F/W Color Box Swatches



Spoiler



From left to right, Yadah Angel Lip Tint in Red Wine, Witch's Pouch POPO Lipstick in Burgundy Wine (not as orange IRL as it is in the photo), Witch's Pouch Love Me Blusher in Sexy Swan, DD'ell Illumination Eye Shadow in Shimmer Green, DD'ell Stay Forever Eyeliner in Twilight Purple and Garden Light


I've swatched these pretty heavily, but they all have good buildable pigmentation.  The blush is gorgeous, with just the right amount of subtle shimmer, and I love the design of the compact. The color pan lifts up and there is a decent-sized blush brush underneath.

And here's a better picture of the super cute fairy polish and a swatch of the nail color! (Sorry, I couldn't get the photo to rotate!)




The color is so pretty and it does have a faint floral scent!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

No prob, y'all!  Glad I could return the favor!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> F/W Color Box Swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color of lipstick did you get? were they dark purple/burgundy from the selection?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know if they look as fall-tastic as they looked on the card, but I'm still excited. Green eyeliner, come to me!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> What color of lipstick did you get? were they dark purple/burgundy from the selection?


It was the burgundy one.  I kinda wish I had gotten the purple, though...that's my favorite color!


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 20, 2014)

Really hoping for the orchid plum lipstick as I already have burgundy lipsticks-- love this box!! I am very very happy that I bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> F/W Color Box Spoilers!!!  (Sorry for the crappy picture quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I AM SO GLAD I GOT THIS BOX!!  Want it NOW!!

that is fantastic - I will use all of the items.  I would rather have the darker shade of lipstick, but the lighter is fine too


----------



## catyz (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hand and Nail Care Spoilers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, thank you! I can't wait to get mine! Now i kind of want a second one! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 20, 2014)

F/W Color is my first ever memebox. I bought it with that $15 code and signup points. I was kinda-not-quite-but-sorta worried it would be a dud because it took so long to sell out. I've noticed a lot of boxes sell out pretty quickly. Thanks for posting spoilers and swatches! I can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG gimme dat dark lipstick. *fingers crossed* I love deep red/purple lipstick. I'm obsessed. That box is so good.

I'm slightly disappointed I didn't get the hand/nail care. I'm also obsessed with hand lotions. (that why I bought the birthday box!!)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

catyz said:


> OMG, thank you! I can't wait to get mine! Now i kind of want a second one! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THANK YOU for these spoilers. I am getting this box tonight because it looks a lot more fun than I had thought it would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 20, 2014)

The nail box looks a lot better than I thought. Love love love the fairy nail polish, reminds me of Anna Sui's perfumes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> The nail box looks a lot better than I thought. Love love love the fairy nail polish, reminds me of Anna Sui's perfumes.


I was thinking "perfume bottle" but could not place it, LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

Both these boxes look excellent!!


----------



## Fae (Aug 21, 2014)

F/W looks really nice! Yay! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rly hoping for the dark plum lipstick myself *-* Gorgeous shade!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 23, 2014)

unboxing video for the diet box is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> unboxing video for the diet box is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


Pics??


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

I just came to gloat a little.

I picked up my F/W box today, and I got the wine colored lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy! Also, it's rose scented.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I just came to gloat a little.
> 
> I picked up my F/W box today, and I got the wine colored lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy! Also, it's rose scented.


I've got the same color and I seriously love it! Just as the whole box, it's one of my favorites, I positively like all the products and colors   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've got the same color and I seriously love it! Just as the whole box, it's one of my favorites, I positively like all the products and colors   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's a really great box as well! The shadow and liners are dupes (sort of) for me since I already have several others that are the same color. I didn't find it disappointing at all though...and that blush is HUGE. I really kind of want the lipstick in Orchid Plum now too!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I think it's a really great box as well! The shadow and liners are dupes (sort of) for me since I already have several others that are the same color. I didn't find it disappointing at all though...and that blush is HUGE. I really kind of want the lipstick in Orchid Plum now too!


I know what you mean, this lipstick is fantastic, the color, the smell and the texture. I'd gladly get the plum too and I kinda hope they'll put some other shades of this lippy in the lipstick box I've bought   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The blush is definately huge and the packaging is really cute and convenient thanks to the litlle brush. I'm very positively surprised with Witch's Pouch cosmetics!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope they sell those lipsticks in the memeshop!

I haven't gotten my F/W box yet, but it is the one I am looking forward to the most!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they sell those lipsticks in the memeshop!
> 
> I haven't gotten my F/W box yet, but it is the one I am looking forward to the most!


yup! I even recall you asked for it. And the halloween stuff. 

But where is vanilla and sandalwood and mint? lols next scentboxes maybe?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 26, 2014)

I got mine today and got the Orchid plum shade I wanted. It's seriously so pretty on! Best box in a looong time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yup! I even recall you asked for it. And the halloween stuff.
> 
> *But where is vanilla and sandalwood and mint? lols next scentboxes maybe?*


if they did those as a trio - I would purchase them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if they did those as a trio - I would purchase them!


Yeah vanilla, sandalwood, and mint sound so good right now...Memespies! Get on this!


----------



## Fae (Aug 27, 2014)

Just received the f/w box! Everything is so pretty! Loving the blush &amp; dark plum lipstick! ^^


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

My F/W box arrived today! I got the Orchid Plum lipstick, and now I want the Burgundy Wine one too! I'll have to see if I can find where to buy these, I really like them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My F/W box arrived today! I got the Orchid Plum lipstick, and now I want the Burgundy Wine one too! I'll have to see if I can find where to buy these, I really like them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that was quick!!  I hate the NY Customs area.  They are taking over well over a week and half to get our boxes to us.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that was quick!!  I hate the NY Customs area.  They are taking over well over a week and half to get our boxes to us.


It sure feels like it took that long, even if it didn't. I got the feeling my tracking wouldn't update though, and it didn't. So hopefully it means my Luckybox #9 will mysteriously arrive tomorrow. I hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the no makeup makeup spoiler with card? ^^


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 28, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Does anyone have the no makeup makeup spoiler with card? ^^


I don't, but there's a post on instagram with the complete list of product names and sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My F/W box arrived today! I got the Orchid Plum lipstick, and now I want the Burgundy Wine one too! I'll have to see if I can find where to buy these, I really like them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want the plum one, but not the burgundy one, so I'm a bit nervous. Still waiting on my box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Why does it feel like one is a Hair box, another the At Home/ sleeping box and the last a Whitening/Brightening box (with red lipstick, again). But with some cutesy things.
> 
> Sorry for being a wet blanket. I hope my predictions are totally off.


Why do you think the Snow White box will have red lipstick in it? I was thinking of ordering it with the Rapunzel, but if it isn't going to be good, I'll skip it. I don't really want Rapunzel. I want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, but they sold out both individually and together. If everyone thinks Snow White will be a dud, I'll skip it. I just want stuff for my dark spots and redness. That's what is attracting me to Snow White. Thanks!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Why do you think the Snow White box will have red lipstick in it? I was thinking of ordering it with the Rapunzel, but if it isn't going to be good, I'll skip it. I don't really want Rapunzel. I want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, but they sold out both individually and together. If everyone thinks Snow White will be a dud, I'll skip it. I just want stuff for my dark spots and redness. That's what is attracting me to Snow White. Thanks!


Best cream for dark spots/redness/ whitening is C+M SPOT OFF Cream, made in france. Theeeeeeee best ever!! You see results in 2 weeks, and its amazing!


----------



## avarier (Aug 28, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Why do you think the Snow White box will have red lipstick in it? I was thinking of ordering it with the Rapunzel, but if it isn't going to be good, I'll skip it. I don't really want Rapunzel. I want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, but they sold out both individually and together. If everyone thinks Snow White will be a dud, I'll skip it. I just want stuff for my dark spots and redness. That's what is attracting me to Snow White. Thanks!


Snow white makeup = white skin, red lips, black eyeliner. That's just imo. I expect it have some brightening things in there too. I didn't order it, but I am hoping it is awesome.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

I ordered the other two but not Snow White. One thing I don't need is whitening cream


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I ordered the other two but not Snow White. One thing I don't need is whitening cream


The box seemed very 'skin' based in the description to me, so I am hoping for lots of brightening creams, complexion stuff, night treatments for face, hair and body in S.Beauty and some major hair care in Rapunzel as I need it!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

I need hair and sleep stuff as I like lazy beauty so will love products that work while I sleep and my hair is now past my bottom so I need Repunzel. Please 1004 lab products meme spies plssssssssss


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, ok. I see why some were thinking maybe makeup to look like Snow White. I too thought it would be all skin care with brightening products. But I guess it doesn't matter anymore. They finally ran out of the value pack of the Snow White and Rapunzel, which was my last chance to get the Snow White box. Oh well. I hope they'll do another Brightening box. I just saw an unboxing of that, and it is exactly what I'm seeking.

Btw, LuxxyLuxx, I tried googling that C + M Cream Spot Off, but couldn't find anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Oh, ok. I see why some were thinking maybe makeup to look like Snow White. I too thought it would be all skin care with brightening products. But I guess it doesn't matter anymore. They finally ran out of the value pack of the Snow White and Rapunzel, which was my last chance to get the Snow White box. Oh well. I hope they'll do another Brightening box. I just saw an unboxing of that, and it is exactly what I'm seeking.
> 
> Btw, LuxxyLuxx, I tried googling that C + M Cream Spot Off, but couldn't find anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its reallly hard to find, but once it gets back in stock, pick it up fast. They sell quick!!

C+M

As for the Snow White box, I really hope they have some good products in it!!! Hoping for the Snow White cream (the red tin) - not the white tub.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Does anyone have the no makeup makeup spoiler with card? ^^


I posted spoilers in the Superbox spoilers thread.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its reallly hard to find, but once it gets back in stock, pick it up fast. They sell quick!!
> 
> C+M
> 
> As for the Snow White box, I really hope they have some good products in it!!! Hoping for the Snow White cream (the red tin) - not the white tub.


Thanks for the link. I've heard of Sasa, but not ordered from them yet. Looks like my 'to buy' list is growing. And I love that it has green tea in it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 1, 2014)

There's a chocolate mania box coming out soon. If you are VIP, you can buy it now for $20. When it is released to everyone, it will cost $23. Just wanted to alert you guys because I know it is going to sell out fast.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje This is the wrong thread for video reviews, it goes in the blogging section, there's a Memebox thread there.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@marjojojoleintje This is the wrong thread for video reviews, it goes in the blogging section, there's a Memebox thread there.


Oops that my fault, I told her the Memebox Spoilers thread but I meant the other one where everyone posts their videos. I'm way too tired and full of wine to be moderating right now lol  :wacko:

@@marjojojoleintje I moved your post to the correct thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

Hoping this is the appropriate thread?...

So I got the Scent box trio today (yay!!) though I justified the purchase by telling myself I'd give most of them away (though I have a 2nd Tropical coming my way).

Firstly, the Floral one is tinier than the others, and it's just not as exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I kind of want to keep the hand mask for myself since I've never tried one, but I know a few people who'd love it since it's cherry blossoms. I got the rose-scented spray cologne, the Coral perfume, and I think no.2 of the hand cream? Unfortunately the cream is sealed so I can't smell it. I may crack it open anyway. Overall, not impressed by this box, but since I got it in the bundle I don't feel so ripped off.

The Sweets box is pretty fun, at least, and kind of makes up for it. The shampoo is a HUGE bottle, and I might just keep that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the sugar scrub in topaz, which, whatever, but it's also a huge bottle. The lip balm I got in strawberry, whatever again, but it's cute, and then the choosy lip masks... What the hell are these?? I've never used them, haha, they look insane. Might give them to my friend who likes crazy Asian stuff just for fun.

The one I was most looking forward to, the Tropical box, is also pretty good and has FIVE items while the others have 4 (unless you count that there's 2 lip masks in Sweets), which is nice. I hate coconut, so the soap is getting gifted. The kiwi foam could be good, might gift that though. Mango lotion, awesome. I got the Grapefruit nail polish, so I REALLY hope I get a different one in my 2nd box (I have a friend who loves nail polish). And I'm still laughing at the vitamin wash because it's such an obvious ripoff of vitamin water, but I got the Papaya. I realllllly hope my other has Pomegranate or Orange, or really anything besides another Papaya.

Overall, I think I'm most impressed by the Sweets and Tropical, they pretty much tie for value/usability/size. I'm just glad I used points/coupons and probably didn't end up paying much for the Floral, it's...just not as good.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Man I got some seriously stinky (IMO) scents in the floral box. The shower cologne is white musk which to me smells like someone's grandmother wearing drug store perfume and the Fresh Pheromone perfume. I sprayed them both on me tonight to smell them and now smell like a ten scent hooker!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My apologies to people who love those scents, just not me!

But the shampoo in the Sweet Shop box smells fab!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I kind of want to keep the hand mask for myself since I've never tried one, but I know a few people who'd love it since it's cherry blossoms.


I tried the hand mask today and either my hands are super tough or it didn't work for me, but I didn't think it did much. It also didn't smell like cherry blossoms I don't think, it was more of a general floral smell. And I felt like my hands were greasy for a while after taking them off.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I tried the hand mask today and either my hands are super tough or it didn't work for me, but I didn't think it did much. It also didn't smell like cherry blossoms I don't think, it was more of a general floral smell. And I felt like my hands were greasy for a while after taking them off.


I used mine tonight also and did pretty much nada! I was hoping for some help with my nasty cuticles.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the white musk shower cologne and I love it. It's not a typical white musk scent, but I'm really impressed with the staying power. I sprayed it on after my shower yesterday (24 hours ago) and I still smell like it. Faintly, but I can still smell it.

I also got the "fresh" scented roll on....is it just me or does it have a hint of vagina mixed in there. There is NO WAY I'm using that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I got the white musk shower cologne and I love it. It's not a typical white musk scent, but I'm really impressed with the staying power. I sprayed it on after my shower yesterday (24 hours ago) and I still smell like it. Faintly, but I can still smell it.
> 
> I also got the "fresh" scented roll on....is it just me or does it have a hint of vagina mixed in there. There is NO WAY I'm using that.


Hahaha, OMG, funniest thing I've read this morning. But yes, I can sense that from my "fresh" perfume! Not so fresh afterall...


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 3, 2014)

P.S all you ladies who don't love your white musks...send them to me!  :wub:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I got the white musk shower cologne and I love it. It's not a typical white musk scent, but I'm really impressed with the staying power. I sprayed it on after my shower yesterday (24 hours ago) and I still smell like it. Faintly, but I can still smell it.
> 
> I also got the "fresh" scented roll on....is it just me or does it have a hint of vagina mixed in there. There is NO WAY I'm using that.


Ha ha ha!!! Reminds me of a fragrance-free organic body wash I bought a few months ago - not sure if had turned or what, but it smelled 100% coochy.

I'm sorry, I'm still laughing - I thought my Delos Coral variation smelled bad, but yours "wins."


----------



## dianarama (Sep 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I got the white musk shower cologne and I love it. It's not a typical white musk scent, but I'm really impressed with the staying power. I sprayed it on after my shower yesterday (24 hours ago) and I still smell like it. Faintly, but I can still smell it.
> 
> I also got the "fresh" scented roll on....is it just me or does it have a hint of vagina mixed in there. There is NO WAY I'm using that.


Hahahahaha!

I got the same fragrances.  The musk seemed to get better as time passed but that "fresh" scent was awful. It wasn't just that I didn't care for the smell, there was something repulsive about it.

I think I had different expectations of what the sweet box would be, but I will use everything in it. My favorite was the tropical and I love how the coconut soap smells.


----------



## sica (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all! I've been a longtime MuT lurker and Memebox addict. I've always appreciated the spoilers and updates in this forum, so I figured I should return a bit of the favor back when I received my Earth &amp; Sea and All About Eyes boxes today  I seriously hope I'm doing this right!

All About Eyes:



Spoiler







(excuse the black blob on the eyeshadow, had to photoshop out derpyfaced reflection lol)







This box turned out exactly how I expected it to. I'm just really glad I didn't receive yet another brown liner (received Silver White).



Earth &amp; Sea:



Spoiler


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

You did it perfectly! Thanks so much sica, I've been dying to know what's in Earth &amp; Sea.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

@@sica, thank you so much! I can't wait to get my E&amp;S now; it looks great!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

sica said:


> Hi all! I've been a longtime MuT lurker and Memebox addict. I've always appreciated the spoilers and updates in this forum, so I figured I should return a bit of the favor back when I received my Earth &amp; Sea and All About Eyes boxes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously hope I'm doing this right!
> 
> All About Eyes:
> 
> ...


omg you ROCK the party! Thank you so much for these spoilers!

All About Eyes is actually a much better box than I thought it would be!

and HOLY MOLY EARTH AND SEAAAAA! I am SO excited for that box and I am so glad I grabbed it last minute! WOOHOO


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Earth &amp; Sea is my favorite box so far! Can't wait to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am SO excited for that box and I am so glad I grabbed it last minute! WOOHOO


Me too, I saw the first spoiler for it and snatched it up as I had a good feeling about it! Thanks @@sica!


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot, sica, I've waiting for the earth&amp;sea box spoilers since yesterday, mine is coming standard. Love it, I'm so glad I bought it!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

OMG! Earth &amp; Sea is super FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

And All About Eyes isn't hideous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's actually a fun box.

Thank you sooooooo much @@sica


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 3, 2014)

All about eyes looks blah. Like really, 2 more cheek rooms. I'm going to throw up soon.Give us a new brand for christ sake. This box were 29+7,99$ aswell. I feel robbed.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> All about eyes looks blah. Like really, 2 more cheek rooms. I'm going to throw up soon.Give us a new brand for christ sake. This box were 29+7,99$ aswell. I feel robbed.


oh man I didn't know it was a $29 one. I actually really like the box and is better than I expected it to be, but I agree the cheek room stuff is out of control. I'd rather see Hope Girl than Cheek Room and that's saying something.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I look forward to seeing all about lips even if I didn't buy it.


----------



## sica (Sep 3, 2014)

No problem, guys!

I'm actually fairly pleased with the Eyes box, and it was the one I was looking forward to since I have dark circles and love aegyo sal enhancing products. Then again, I don't think I've ordered any of Memebox's makeup-specifc boxes in the past, so I'm not flooded with the repeated makeup brands... yet. The value of the box doesn't seem so great compared to others, but variety-wise, it's a fun box. I do think the concealer was a rather choice move on Memebox's part since it's a skintone-specific product, but I saw it coming anyway. I would have preferred an eye cream instead, or a corrector palette that you could mix to correct discoloration.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oh man I didn't know it was a $29 one. I actually really like the box and is better than I expected it to be, but I agree the cheek room stuff is out of control. I'd rather see Hope Girl than Cheek Room and that's saying something.


If it weren't 29 and I didn't pay like full price it wouldve felt better, but since it were Im kinda let down.. They have so many amazing brands to chose from, and Cheek room has been around since superbox 2, think its time they move on. Agree, hope girl is atleast better!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

It was in superbox 1 too


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

@sica  thank you!!  I cannot wait to get both of my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The eyes box is better than I expected and I love the E&amp;S!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is all about lips u boxing! Not my video~


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Here is all about lips u boxing! Not my video~


OH GOD...ALL THE CHEEK ROOM IS PAINFUL

Also the poor girl.... her lip gloss is broken and she says "oh I'll just e-mail them"....oh honey if you only knew...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

All the orange and broken product is painful too! I'm glad I don't buy makeup boxes from Memobox. That would've been a disappointment to me.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> All the orange and broken product is painful too! I'm glad I don't buy makeup boxes from Memobox. That would've been a disappointment to me.


haha I actually edited my post about that. I feel so bad for her because it's going ot take months just to get a response and they'll probably give her 2 memepoints for it or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I never buy makeup boxes from them either, but the K-Style#1 was ALL makeup and all of it was absolutely fantastic. Still the box that I use the most out of and one of my favorite boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

cool. it is so so to me.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow there goes 'cheap room' again. 

I think I might like Earth/Sea when I see it. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Kinda hoping for more volcanic stuff but at least there is one. Loving the mist too. But I only have one face to cleanse, and a gazillion cleanser waiting to be used.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

The all about series are obviously just leftover products from prev boxes and sales. Like the lip box; we got the same Verikos gloss in the Office Essentials a while back, and two more cheek room. They're prob finally getting rid of them, but pleeeease. Do a sale or something.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Agreed! And I'm glad I didn't get either.

The problem with memeshop is not the range of products, but their shipping. Ridiculous. I think they can disable the use of codes for the shop if they want, but fix the shipping prices first of all! And include more stuff seen and loved from the memeboxes.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I got both the Eye &amp; Lip boxes late yesterday, and I think I need to stay away from all makeup boxes except maybe K-Style.  Then again, I really loved the No Makeup Makeup box, but that's probably because the theme didn't leave much room for orange or fugly Cheek Room colors.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 4, 2014)

So much cheek room ! Im definitely a little disappointed. Hopefully the lipstick one will be better.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 4, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> So much cheek room ! Im definitely a little disappointed. Hopefully the lipstick one will be better.


I hope you're right, because I ordered that one too!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 4, 2014)

Whew! Dodged a bullet by not ordering all about eyes &amp; lips. I'm curious about the All about brows box though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Too much cheek room, talk about a slap in the face, I feel taken for, and the all about eye box, damn... damnnnn what a rip. That pisses me right off, seriously?? another cheek room mascara?? Like they have other brands on there website, in there Memeshop. The whole cheekroom, cheap  , no name Korean dollar store crap is getting old.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm also glad I didn't order the Eyes and Lips boxes. I sincerely hope the people who got them are happy with them, but they're not worth the high cost to me.

On the other hand, I bet if I were new to Memebox I would probably be at least okay with these boxes. My first Membox was the Makeup Edition back in May, and I was thrilled with it; not so sure if I would be as happy with it now.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 4, 2014)

If I was new, and hadn't already received a million cheep room items, I'd probably think the box was okay, but I'd be pissed about all the orange lippies.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

Yessssss!!! Earth and Sea looks amazing!  And I've actually been really impressed with the ingredients of other Elizavecca Piggy products.  The name really threw me off but the ingredient lists have been stellar!

Happy to see a cleanser, too, since there really hasn't been many in the boxes I've received.  This will be my third and I'm happy to see it.  Of course, the two spoilers are fantastic AND, hello, ACTUALLY in the box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> /snide remark

Seriously thrilled.

Lips and Eyes didn't interest me much just because the focus is so narrow they've got to be a little boring.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think I've mentioned this yet, but I'm actually in the pro-orange camp for lipstick. By all rights I shouldn't be with my coloring (fair, cool), but it's such a darn happy color. I might look like a clown when I wear it, but I _feel_ bold and awesome, so I hope that helps me pull it off!


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this thread and just received the All About Lips box yesterday. Honestly, I was a bit disappointed by the lack of variety but I did like the Cheek Room Color Lips lipstick, unexpectedly. I got it in orange, which is not my favorite color, but it applies nude on my lips. Overall, the box was okay for me. I'm glad I didn't pay full price.

About the broken product--it's actually not broken. If you read the info card more closely, you have to push the button on top of the cap and a brush pops out. Screw the cap back on and the button automatically pushes back up again.

Here's the info card. I hope I did this right!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't gotten my all about eyes box yet, but I am happy with the contents shown.  Of course, I know I will get pink or coral eyeshadow - lol.  I guess I could use that as a blush


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, so I ordered the All about Lips box right away, then a few days later, I decided I wanted Earth and Sea even before the promo came out. (Of course, getting them separately, shipping will be sloooowwww). Anyway, I am thrilled with the Earth and Sea box! But as for the Lips box, I think I'm going to hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Granted, I've not gotten any lip products from Memebox outside of a Witch's pouch lipstick and an Angel tint (both of which I liked), but this really wasn't what I was expecting at all. If shipping weren't so expensive, this box would be going right back to Korea. I will say this may make me stay away from makeup boxes from them, but I did get the F/W colors box and loved all of it. So maybe if they specify the colors more like they did there, then I *might* buy another makeup box. However, this box will certainly make me think twice about buying makeup from them if I'm on the fence about it, and I really don't see buying an "All About..." box again.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 7, 2014)

I know soon some girls will be getting the Anti-aging 3 box, I'd love some spoilers from you, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

If no one else has I will put them up for tea and anti aging


----------



## seachange (Sep 7, 2014)

Please post them,Jane George, I haven't seen any links/spoliers for these 2


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry that was supposed to be when I receive them. Only 1.33am here and if they come today it will be a while


----------



## seachange (Sep 7, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought you already got them


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 7, 2014)

Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow ecember. But probably after Jane gets hers.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If no one else has I will put them up for tea and anti aging


Yes, please, please! And thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spoilers for Tea and Scrub

@JaneGeorge thought I'd save you some time 



Spoiler





















The last one is what's included in the A•True container


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Spoilers for Tea and Scrub
> 
> @JaneGeorge thought I'd save you some time
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for posting!

What are your thoughts? Are you happy with them?

I think the Scrub box looks especially good!

Off to google some of the products in these boxes......


----------



## seachange (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting,Kait1989, both boxes look great. I'm not getting either of them, will be interested to hear what others think after trying them


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for posting!
> 
> What are your thoughts? Are you happy with them?
> 
> ...


You are very welcome 

I don't usually get my boxes before other people so I was a bit excited!

Both boxes were very full and heavy and there was only a bit of tissue paper underneath which I always feel is a good sign.

I like the scrub box but it has another peeling gel and I'll have to work myself up to trying that again after my arrahan experience. I was happy to see another scalp care product though as my hubby really liked the Likke one.

The A•True actually came with some tea which is a nice touch for a gift tin and I am excited about the sleeping pack. I'm not sure where the tea part of the lavender emulsion is? Maybe you can get straight lavender tea and I'm just uneducated ;-)

Also those tea toc things are obviously put together by hand. I tried to be careful but the sweet little box almost had a nasty end!

I am really happy with the variety in both of them and I was looking forward to them both but without any expectation as to what might be in them. Maybe that's the key! Have no expectations and you'll be happy lol


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 8, 2014)

WOO So glad I have Scrub coming!! Super good call on that one, I'm excited now!!! Thank you so much for the awesome spoilers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad you to hear they are impressive boxes @@Kait1989

Btw, one website referred to the emulsion as Lavender Tea.

However, this is the description of the product from the SkinHouse site..

"Lavender Lightening Emulsion is a whitening lotion to make a translucent skin by its certified whitening function from the Korea Food and Drug Administration. It brightens the skin healthy and smoothes the uneven skin texture. It also provides full moisture and nutrition to the skin by its 104 kinds of fermented ingredients. The subtle lavender incense makes you feel good and this moist emulsion makes the dark and dry skin to be sleek."

I am looking forward to that product. Plus I don't have any emulsions. I just have a TON of creams! So it will be nice to get something lighter (no pun intended) for a change.

The Sleeping Pack should be nice. We got the soybean variety in the Fermented 1 box. It's nice on it's own and also good to seal in a heavier cream.

In the Scrub Box, were you able to sniff the Body Scrub? I'm curious about the scent. Also the Peeling Gel seems great. What happened to you with the Arrahan (sp?) gel?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

I think the only thing I'm envious of is that a:t fox gyoolpy tea spray because I'm obsessed with their products/packaging!

I got those tea toc water tablet things in Memebox Global #2 I believe. They're super cute, but I STILL haven't used mine.

The scrub box is a good box too! I didn't get it because my skin is too sensitive for scrubs, but it looks nice and full!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Glad you to hear they are impressive boxes @@Kait1989
> 
> Btw, one website referred to the emulsion as Lavender Tea.
> 
> ...


The scrub does come sealed but I opened it to have a smell and it's fairly mild. I can't quite pick the scent actually. Not a fake apricot scent though which is always nice and what I feel a cheaper brand may have done.

The Arrahan (from cleansing box) and I don't play well, I found it to be very burny. I suggest patch testing (someone else's clever idea not mine!) before you put it on your face.

Great researching on the lavender emulsion! The card does say it's infused with a lavender tea complex but the ingredients were in English and I didn't it mention any tea on there. Not that ingredients lists are ever written in plain English.....

*tried to upload it but my Internet hates me*

I am keen on the sleeping pack. I got the one in the most wanted box the other day but I can't stand the smell! The idea of having it on my face all night does not appeal. The tea one smells fairly plain so I won't have any troubles using it.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

So excited for more ATrue products! I love the cleansing water and the snow white emulsion.

Bummed about the lavender products becau see of allergies but I love it when the sizes are huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes! I was eyeballing that at:fox spray on gmarket last week, I can't wait to get my tea box now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks again @@Kait1989

Glad to hear the body scrub has a nice scent.

And let us know how this peeling gel works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

We can scrub our scalp now?   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The Tea looks delicious. Loving the lots of atfox and atrue stuff.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you. Mine might be tomorrow anyhow as last time in sat around all Monday. Stupid Birmingham DHL depot


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Thank you. Mine might be tomorrow anyhow as last time in sat around all Monday. Stupid Birmingham DHL depot


I had something sent via courier from Manchester to Stoke-On-Trent last week and it took them 3 days so I can understand your pain.

It also doesn't help that I organized it from Australia so I couldn't exactly give the company a call about it!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Sep 8, 2014)

bleuberries said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread and just received the All About Lips box yesterday. Honestly, I was a bit disappointed by the lack of variety but I did like the Cheek Room Color Lips lipstick, unexpectedly. I got it in orange, which is not my favorite color, but it applies nude on my lips. Overall, the box was okay for me. I'm glad I didn't pay full price.
> 
> About the broken product--it's actually not broken. If you read the info card more closely, you have to push the button on top of the cap and a brush pops out. Screw the cap back on and the button automatically pushes back up again.
> 
> ...


I'm very dissapointed.

Why did they have to send so many glosses?

I hate glosses so I only have one item I can use(the lipstick).

Why not be more original?

Maybe send a lip scrub or mask or a lip pencil.

So many options and they decided to send tons of glosses.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

the all about lips aint amazing tbh and a bit like the eye box I think it was a dumping extra product box. I just hope the lipstick one is better


----------



## Renata P (Sep 8, 2014)

I've just got my Anti-Aging3 box. I have no time to post pics of the box, but you can see leaflet.
 



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

those ampoules make me squeal like a fan girl


----------



## Renata P (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like this box. I am happy I ordered it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We can scrub our scalp now?   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The Tea looks delicious. Loving the lots of atfox and atrue stuff.  :smilehappyyes:


My scalp is awful right now I seriously can't wait to scrub it haha


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My scalp is awful right now I seriously can't wait to scrub it haha


uh oh...enjoy scrubbing soon!~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 8, 2014)

The tea box looks great, however it would've been nice with some other brands in it besides at;fox, seems like an at;fox superbox almost, haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

So Ive just had chance to really look at the cards (and I said I wouldnt spoil myself...) t

These boxes look lovely, I'm really pleased to get lots of different things to try, the tea box especially even though I only ordered it as it was the only way to get the scrub box!

Really excited for the sleeping mask, the essence, the patting waters, emulsions, yum!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tea toc tablets should have not been in the tea box lol.

Both box's look  good though!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Tea toc tablets should have not been in the tea box lol.
> 
> Both box's look  good though!!


Why not? Are they  rubbish?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The tea box looks great, however it would've been nice with some other brands in it besides at;fox, seems like an at;fox superbox almost, haha


better than a pure smile superbox!!  lol

I haven't gotten that many a;t fox items - just one, so I do not mind that there were 2 a;t fox items in there.

I am happy about the peppermint &amp; tea tree foot scrub in the scrub box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that made my day!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Why not? Are they  rubbish?


Repeats for 4 other box's... globals and luckybox.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Repeats for 4 other box's... globals and luckybox.


Ohhhhh okay! I must say I thought I had seen an unboxing with them before!


----------



## Renata P (Sep 8, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I've just got my Anti-Aging3 box. I have no time to post pics of the box, but you can see leaflet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just adding pics of contents (Anti-aging 3).



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

ty. mine still isnt here but can't wait to get it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting @RenataP !!!!

It looks like a really nice box!

Question about the ampoules, are they single use?

Or can you use each ampoule several times?

(8ml seems like a lot of juice for a one time use!)

Also has anyone found any info about the Pro You line anywhere?

Would love to read more about it!

Thanks!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 8, 2014)

Re: Tea box -- As usual, I'm concerned about why people are always putting tangerine/oranges/other citrus fruits into stuff they expect me to use in the sun. Especially if it's supposed to be a sun cream. And cinnamon, really? I'm... getting over my hatred of lavender in products, as far as health concerns go. But still... Anyway, happy about all of the black tea stuff in general, it's my favourite kind of tea.

Scrub box looks jam packed. Don't like scrubs, really, but I'm sure anyone who does will be happy with the box.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks so much for posting @RenataP !!!!
> 
> It looks like a really nice box!
> 
> ...


The ampoules are definitely multi use.  I would say at least four uses per vial.

I'm pretty impressed with the ingredients in these ProYou products but I've never tried any of them before.  I don't think...


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The ampoules are definitely multi use.  I would say at least four uses per vial.
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with the ingredients in these ProYou products but I've never tried any of them before.  I don't think...


Great to hear you are impressed with the ingredients.

This seems like it's a fairly premium brand.

Though it's hard to find much info about it online.

Btw, this is only confusing my Soy Bio ampoule purchase even further.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

The anti-aging looks like a good box, abeit the lack of colors and vibe (I observe too much packaging). Would be a fab and OTT box had they include the unsold Finco products instead. It has everything frm wrinkle cream, mask to BB cream though. Can't wait to read reviews on these, I think I should get one for mum.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> The anti-aging looks like a good box, abeit the lack of colors and vibe (I observe too much packaging). Would be a fab and OTT box had they include the unsold Finco products instead. It has everything frm wrinkle cream, mask to BB cream though. Can't wait to read reviews on these, I think I should get one for mum. :lol:


It is a nice box and have an unboxing on the video thread


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Ive done unboxings and reviews of the scrub and tea box on my blog. I'm really pleased with both boxes, I used the scalp and foot scrub in the shower last night, I think the foot scrub will be better once my feet are in some sort of decent state haha. The scalp scrub was nice and I loved the face peeling mask too. My skin feels stupidly soft this morning and I feel like the redness of some spots on my chin and my temples has gone a lot. I also used the Tea Box sleep mask and I really enjoyed that, and the lavender emulsion. Just basically chucked it all on my face last night haha

But yeah definitely super pleased with the boxes! Can't wait for milk to arrive and whatever else is coming soon haha


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yessssss!!! Earth and Sea looks amazing!  And I've actually been really impressed with the ingredients of other Elizavecca Piggy products.  The name really threw me off but the ingredient lists have been stellar!
> 
> Happy to see a cleanser, too, since there really hasn't been many in the boxes I've received.  This will be my third and I'm happy to see it.  Of course, the two spoilers are fantastic AND, hello, ACTUALLY in the box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> /snide remark
> 
> ...


I like Earth and Sea a lot so far, it's a winner.  

I think the Elizavecca cleanser will be the only product I don't try.   I saw "spider extract" and was "nope nope nope nope." 

On the swap pile it goes, for someone who's braver than me.  :blink:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I like Earth and Sea a lot so far, it's a winner.
> 
> I think the Elizavecca cleanser will be the only product I don't try.   I saw "spider extract" and was "nope nope nope nope."
> 
> On the swap pile it goes, for someone who's braver than me.  :blink:


I'm kind of thinking along these same lines. Excited to get my box to try, well, the spiderless products at least. haha!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

@@Lyllis hahah I might try it, but I'm overloaded with cleansers atm. Enough for 1-2 years probably.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 10, 2014)

Edit: wrong thread.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Memebox just put up spoilers for Pinkaholic and My Honey Box 2

Both look nice! I have only ordered Honey though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Memebox just put up spoilers for Pinkaholic and My Honey Box 2
> 
> Both look nice! I have only ordered Honey though.


not bad


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Memebox just put up spoilers for Pinkaholic and My Honey Box 2
> 
> Both look nice! I have only ordered Honey though.


Where did they post them? I do t see it in the I boxing section.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Where did they post them? I do t see it in the I boxing section.


Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@SerpentineBabou


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Where did they post them? I do t see it in the I boxing section.


They put them on facebook and also on the individual box pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They havent seemed to do many full unboxings recently!


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

Did they release any spoilers for the OMG 2? I ordered one but it will come as standard shipping


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Not that I am aware of... If no one has by the time I get my box I will put up the contents of that and cute... Should get it Monday.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not that I am aware of... If no one has by the time I get my box I will put up the contents of that and cute... Should get it Monday.


Hope it will be a real OMG haha mine will arrive only at the end of this month


----------



## Olga Lucia Long-Lopez (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Hope it will be a real OMG haha mine will arrive only at the end of this month


i recived mine today. camra is dead but will list the contents and update afterards

the omg box



Spoiler



cristallin celuose mask

ladykin vanpir repair cream

milky dress bohr-effect carboxy gel

priori aroma gel mist

either seatree syn-ake total solution or seatree syn-ake essence

and haruen doothy haruen-s

the cute box (not very cute i must say)

sally's box friendly berry berry lip patch

its skin babyface petiti blusher

rosemine  perfumed hand cream

evas vitamin cleansing dessert 

saintpeau collagn puddingsleepingpack

the yeon style y fruity swirl lip balm



i like the omg a lot, and i dont know about the cute. the productsare not very cute, but i think ill be using them all

ok edit to add that i just tried the



Spoiler



the yeon style y fruity swirl lip balm


and yuck yuck yuck do not like


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

K-Style 2. It's okay, and sorry I tried to spoiler this but it didn't work from my phone! But this is a spoiler thread, right??


----------



## Andi B (Sep 15, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Thank you! I have mixed feelings, but overall, I think the first one was better. There are a few interesting things there...is that foundation a Chosungah product?! However, please no more fake eyelashes, PLEASE!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank goodness I didnt get kstyle2. Thnxs for the spoilers

Oh wait, I did order it LOL, damn.

That box does not look 30$ worth. What a rip.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Haha and I just asked for eyeliner crayon 2 days ago. Well K style is a btr box. Love the Chosungah addition~ The rire liner looks interesting as well. These 3 products alone is worth it.

But not being a makeup person, I did not pick this up. Hope to see good stuff in pouch! Chosungah please? lol


----------



## Olga Lucia Long-Lopez (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok here are some ugly phone camera pictures of the cards in omg 2 and cute box2



Spoiler


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Sep 17, 2014)

I just received the three-pack of My Cute Wishlist 2, OMG 2, and K-Style 2, and all I can say is.... Mehhhhh.  I was not blow away by any of the boxes (although I thought some of makeup in the K-Style box was interesting).  Also, I thought Cute Wishlist 1 was a WAYYYYY better value with the set of Snow White gel eye liners.  The items in the first Cute Wishlist box also fit the "cute packing" theme much better (e.g., the candy cane lip balm, the TonyMoly Penguin had cream, the 3 cupcakes with different facial preparations, etc.), whereas in the Cute Wishlist 2, there was only ONE product with cute packaging... so I don't know why they would think any of the products would be on ANYONE'S wishlist... not that I take all these themes too literally, but maybe they should have renamed it the "WTF" box instead, because when I opened it, I was like, "WTF?!"  Where are all the "cute" products?? You have to wonder the real reason this box missed the mark.  Are they just overworked/under-supplied, or did they set us up for a bullshit box by purposely make the first box sooooo great, they knew it would increase sales for the second edition, at which point they could mail out whatever they wanted and put minimal effort into curating quality products.   Not that these products aren't quality, but I just don't understand why they were included at all?  Were those items just overstock that Memebox has been waiting to get rid of?  I swear, I saw that same blush in the Gangham Style Box and one of the more recent cosmetics or Luckyboxes...hmmmm... If you recall, the first Cute Wishlist sold out REALLY FAST, so Memebox probably figured they could pimp out a limited number of boxes as the first edition, and then make their killing on the 2nd less expensive edition.  It's not like any of us really care enough to spend another $23 just to return the boxes to their shipping center.  It's funny how it only costs $6 to purchase, but like $25+ to send it back regular mail (depending on the weight of the box's contents).  I just hate how Memebox inflates the prices on their cards and makes all these baseless claims about what certain items will do for you.  They should just stick to their REAL business model, which is sending out new products for people to try, and then let people purchase those items from their website at a discount.  The purpose of these boxes should really just be to hook regular customers into purchasing Korean products we can't get anywhere else... If anyone is like me, at some point, enough is enough, and you don't need another 150+ cosmetic items... I'm really at my limit now and I've just been giving stuff away.  It was fun when the promo codes and the "points" program was generous to make the cost of the boxes around $15 each... but now they find every way to give us less and less... Like ordering a value set only counts as one purchase, so someone who is spending hundreds of dollars in box purchases might not even qualify for VIP unless they want to pay an extra $7/per box for shipping...  Aside from the fact it feels a little scammy, maybe we're all better off receiving these disappointing boxes with run-of-the-mill, dollar store items.  Then we can all start saving our money for REAL cute items coming out this holiday season (e.g., Urban Decay's Vice3 palette and Full Frontal Lipstick Collection, Hourglass Cosmetics' Ambient Blush palette, Kat Von D's Star Studded Eye Shadow Book, Laura Mercier's Caviar Stick Set, Too Faced's Everything Nice Set, and all the lovely value sets at Sephora, etc., etc.). Maybe we can even start selling some of our overstock Memebox items and put the $ towards more useful things... Either that or start giving everything away instead of purchasing gifts for our friends.  Of course that's only if my friends want beauty products!  I don't know about you, but I have quite the inventory.  I'd even be willing to part with everything at cost!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been pleased with the majority of my memeboxes.  There are a handful that were very disappointing, but most of them were great. 

I agree with you that the cute 2 was a failure, but the OMG 2 was SO MUCH better than OMG 1.  I am hoping that OMG2 comes back into stock so I can purchase it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I like omg2 it was good value even if not omg


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> I just received the three-pack of My Cute Wishlist 2, OMG 2, and K-Style 2, and all I can say is.... Mehhhhh.  I was not blow away by any of the boxes (although I thought some of makeup in the K-Style box was interesting).  Also, I thought Cute Wishlist 1 was a WAYYYYY better value with the set of Snow White gel eye liners.  The items in the first Cute Wishlist box also fit the "cute packing" theme much better (e.g., the candy cane lip balm, the TonyMoly Penguin had cream, the 3 cupcakes with different facial preparations, etc.), whereas in the Cute Wishlist 2, there was only ONE product with cute packaging... so I don't know why they would think any of the products would be on ANYONE'S wishlist... not that I take all these themes too literally, but maybe they should have renamed it the "WTF" box instead, because when I opened it, I was like, "WTF?!"  Where are all the "cute" products?? You have to wonder the real reason this box missed the mark.  Are they just overworked/under-supplied, or did they set us up for a bullshit box by purposely make the first box sooooo great, they knew it would increase sales for the second edition, at which point they could mail out whatever they wanted and put minimal effort into curating quality products.   Not that these products aren't quality, but I just don't understand why they were included at all?  Were those items just overstock that Memebox has been waiting to get rid of?  I swear, I saw that same blush in the Gangham Style Box and one of the more recent cosmetics or Luckyboxes...hmmmm... If you recall, the first Cute Wishlist sold out REALLY FAST, so Memebox probably figured they could pimp out a limited number of boxes as the first edition, and then make their killing on the 2nd less expensive edition.  It's not like any of us really care enough to spend another $23 just to return the boxes to their shipping center.  It's funny how it only costs $6 to purchase, but like $25+ to send it back regular mail (depending on the weight of the box's contents).  I just hate how Memebox inflates the prices on their cards and makes all these baseless claims about what certain items will do for you.  They should just stick to their REAL business model, which is sending out new products for people to try, and then let people purchase those items from their website at a discount.  The purpose of these boxes should really just be to hook regular customers into purchasing Korean products we can't get anywhere else... If anyone is like me, at some point, enough is enough, and you don't need another 150+ cosmetic items... I'm really at my limit now and I've just been giving stuff away.  It was fun when the promo codes and the "points" program was generous to make the cost of the boxes around $15 each... but now they find every way to give us less and less... Like ordering a value set only counts as one purchase, so someone who is spending hundreds of dollars in box purchases might not even qualify for VIP unless they want to pay an extra $7/per box for shipping...  Aside from the fact it feels a little scammy, maybe we're all better off receiving these disappointing boxes with run-of-the-mill, dollar store items.  Then we can all start saving our money for REAL cute items coming out this holiday season (e.g., Urban Decay's Vice3 palette and Full Frontal Lipstick Collection, Hourglass Cosmetics' Ambient Blush palette, Kat Von D's Star Studded Eye Shadow Book, Laura Mercier's Caviar Stick Set, Too Faced's Everything Nice Set, and all the lovely value sets at Sephora, etc., etc.). Maybe we can even start selling some of our overstock Memebox items and put the $ towards more useful things... Either that or start giving everything away instead of purchasing gifts for our friends.  Of course that's only if my friends want beauty products!  I don't know about you, but I have quite the inventory.  I'd even be willing to part with everything at cost!


Oh yes, Kstyle #2 looks miserable - Yea if that IS indeed what they did, make the first cute wishlist a really good box, just to boost sales for the #2 edition, which is def less value and wretched, than that's pretty damn greasy!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 17, 2014)

I was disappointed in both the OMG2 &amp; Cute2. I intend to trade the entire OMG2 and the majority of Cute2.

Hand creams are the bane of my existence though. You win on that one memebox.

ETA: I've also decided that instead of complaining about it like I have in the past, I'm just going to stop buying so many boxes. I'll just stick with what I know will work for me.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Thumbs Up box. Not my pictures.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Not a good box to me. What box was three in?

Tbh I don't think these were top voted products on facebook


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not a good box to me. What box was three in?
> 
> Tbh I don't think these were top voted products on facebook


Looks like the serum that was in the Aloe box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like the serum that was in the Aloe box.


Oh ok. If that is the best they can do I think I am on a no buy except with heavy discounts for a while


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thumbs Up box. Not my pictures.


How were those thumbs up??... Hopegirl?? that's BS.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

The applicator is on that is a nightmare


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The applicator is on that is a nightmare


Mine broke the second I used it! The puff came off the top lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow thumbs up. Only one product in my eyes were and that is the B.p cream. Wtf.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

The soap and berry was in everything... I have missed it in loads of boxes and didn't care... Now got it and don't care.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

4 is fantastic.  6 is really good.  7 is also raved about.

but the rest of the box?  not so sure. thankfully, I didn't purchase it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like the serum that was in the Aloe box.


no, that wasn't the serum in the Aloe box - they didn't even get that right.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

The Bran mask made me question this being products that were actually voted as favourites. I haven't read anyone say that they really loved that mask, just that it was too much work and messy. I haven't even used mine because it seems like too much effort.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> The Bran mask made me question this being products that were actually voted as favourites. I haven't read anyone say that they really loved that mask, just that it was too much work and messy. I haven't even used mine because it seems like too much effort.


I got rid of mine - traded it.  Seriously, it was just too much work.  lol

I would have failed in the olden days!! haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I neither have the time or inclination for that mask... I have a toddler instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

page 1 is totally not my thing. page 2 did btr...i guess..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

I've only been buying Memeboxes this summer- with no duplicate boxes, and this will make my 4th tube of that BP cream. 
BUT- this box is described as the box containing the products people liked the best, and apparently that silly BB BP cream is a huge hit ( it's in CoffeeBreakWithDani box too).

I'll take all the O&amp; Soapberry foam cleanser I can get. It's one of my Memebox fave products ever. 

I can't see the card well enough to tell what the other products are and no one listed them, so, oh, well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've only been buying Memeboxes this summer- with no duplicate boxes, and this will make my 4th tube of that BP cream.
> 
> BUT- this box is described as the box containing the products people liked the best, and apparently that silly BB BP cream is a huge hit ( it's in CoffeeBreakWithDani box too).


I got a tube of it in my Dani box and I love it. I was so close to buying that Thumbs up box restock yesterday, but was leisurely adding it to my cart, and it sold out. Glad I dodged that bullet, but that BP cream really is amazing. Makes my skin look flawless and is super easy to slap on for a no makeup look.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've only been buying Memeboxes this summer- with no duplicate boxes, and this will make my 4th tube of that BP cream.
> 
> BUT- this box is described as the box containing the products people liked the best, and apparently that silly BB BP cream is a huge hit ( it's in CoffeeBreakWithDani box too).
> 
> ...


If your interested in getting rid of any BP cream. ...


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, that wasn't the serum in the Aloe box - they didn't even get that right.


Just curious as to why you say it's not--it looks to me like it is, just with all of the variations available: http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22realbeauty%22


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just went through the comments in the post where Memebox asked for suggestions for the Thumbs Up box--it looks like everything other than the nail therapy was at least nominated. The bran powder was actually mentioned multiple times. However, there were definitely things that got more mentions/likes than most of the items that ended up in the box--bounce cheese cream, tea tree essence, and snail gommage peeling mask, to name a few.

I'm not really too surprised by the box, though. I was hoping for more items from earlier Memeboxes--even though I only started buying Memeboxes in late June, 3 of the items are repeats for me.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

About that new spoiler.. I think because this was something on facebook right...

Everybody could vote? so everybody in the world who orders memebox (and say everybody) probably also has facebook.

Say a girl of 13 years old got her first hopegirl blusher,, yes she's happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so maybe we here all know whats good and what we would like to see in memeboxes(memepro?)

but lots of facebook just are happy with korean products and lots of memebox/koreancosmetics-newbies are quite happy with this box.

I would be happy with this box if it was my first meme korean product box ever

My first memebox was the global 5 and then my korean cosmetics/ memebox addiction started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_So maybe as memepro's we judge too fast and as memepro's we also know when we do not want to buy a box and then yes decided well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_Just the way you look at it_


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting the spoilers, blinded!

I bought this box only for the BP cream, which was the spoiler, happy to get the cleanser and the compact, but the rest is - thumbs down from me, with my "luck" I most probably will get the rose scent serum, because I can't stand rose scent, so pretty much the rest is going straight into the trash bin.

I honestly had higher expectations for this box, can't see a reason why many other and more liked products are not in, it's was quite highly priced for this content!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the Thumbs Up box would be a good first Memebox for newbies.  For the more seasoned memeboxers, not so much.

I've decided to avoid any Memebox that relies on the words "best of", "most loved", "most popular", "most famous" or any derivative thereof.

Because it's simply not true.  Ever.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

It probably won't do any good (as it may not fit their strict policies), but I figured why not try it anyway--My order is still listed as being in processing, so I wrote and asked them to cancel it. Honestly, that Thumbs Up box is a bit of a nightmare. I was looking forward to trying the BP Cream for the first time and also the O&amp; Soapberry for the first time, but I'd rather get my money back and get a different box. I get what everyone was saying about things having been mentioned at least once on Facebook, but that wasn't what the box was represented to be. I think everyone thought these items were voted on or mentioned the most number of times. Like, there was some sort of system of making sure they got the best of the best. I'm pretty pissed, tbh, because even though I understand Memeboxes are generally gambles, the way they represented this one was very different from the rest. That was precisely why I stalked it every single day since it sold out the first time. Granted, if they refuse to cancel it, I'll be happy for 2 products (or at least, happy to try them). But I will admit, if they refuse to cancel my order, I will stop buying from them as much. This was just the biggest disappointment from Memebox since I've been ordering from them. Yes--even worse than the All About Eyes which I'm still waiting on! Huge contrast to the Earth and Sea I got this week which I LOVE!

Sorry for the mini rant, but I needed to blow off some steam about this one guys.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just curious as to why you say it's not--it looks to me like it is, just with all of the variations available: http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22realbeauty%22


it looked different in the pic - you are correct that is the same.    I guess I am too tired right now.

anyone get whole grains 2 bundled?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, no more Memeboxes for me and a second Paypal dispute has been filed! LOVE their boxes. HATE their company. I mean, the GD box is still in PROCESSING and has NOT SHIPPED YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Tried to post their response but it wouldn't let me).


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]I'm sure they've received quite a few cancelation requests after the spoilers came out[/SIZE]


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> [SIZE=11pt]I'm sure they've received quite a few cancelation requests after the spoilers came out[/SIZE]


Who knows? Granted, my margarita with dinner (which was way too strong) probably made me handle the matter differently than I otherwise would have. However, I am still very upset because I believe the box was falsely advertised. That's why I am fighting so hard to cancel it and why I intend to follow through with my paypal dispute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Who knows? Granted, my margarita with dinner (which was way too strong) probably made me handle the matter differently than I otherwise would have. However, I am still very upset because I believe the box was falsely advertised. That's why I am fighting so hard to cancel it and why I intend to follow through with my paypal dispute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's definitely worth trying to cancel if you are unsatisfied, but since they now make you check a box that you agree to the terms of service, which basically say that there is no guarantee that any box descriptions are accurate, Paypal may be more likely to side with Memebox :/ I wish you good luck, though, hopefully you get it resolved!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think so, because I expressly mentioned in my Paypal dispute that a) the box is listed as still being in 'processing' and most importantly b ) it has not shipped yet. Even if I am in the wrong according to Meme's terms, all I am asking is that they not ship something to me which they have not shipped. I have given them prior notice. I am telling them I am unhappy and asking them to mitigate their damages by not shipping it. If they ship it, they do so against what I told them to do. But, believe me, no matter what happens, I intend to give them hell for it. I am mad and I'm going to let everyone know not to deal with Memebox anymore (not on here, but other places, like my Youtube channel).


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Who knows? Granted, my margarita with dinner (which was way too strong) probably made me handle the matter differently than I otherwise would have. However, I am still very upset because I believe the box was falsely advertised. That's why I am fighting so hard to cancel it and why I intend to follow through with my paypal dispute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Absolutely agree with you, the only reason I'm keeping mine, apart from no chance to cancelling now, is the BP cream, I wanted it so badly, I missed the collaboration box with Dani, &amp; also couldn't find it anywhere except on the Miguhara site, which would've cost me much more than this box I think, so after the spoiler was released, I was pretty much was happy to get it only for this product in it  &amp; grabbed the restock yesterday without thinking at all!

It's complete failure as box itself, no doubt! What was their reason to refuse cancelling it for you?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

they do state that you have to give them 4 days notice before shipment.   Since in-stock boxes ship out in that timeframe, they are in their rights not to cancel it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they do state that you have to give them 4 days notice before shipment.   Since in-stock boxes ship out in that timeframe, they are in their rights not to cancel it.


Not since I got notice to them before it shipped though. Granted, law school was a long time ago and I haven't practiced in about 5 years, but there is something called 'mitigation of damages' in a contract dispute. I don't know how it being in Korea might affect things. I'm just saying, based on my vague recollection, in this specific situation, now that I've put them on notice that I intend to break the contract (by filing a paypal dispute and actively seeking my money back), they have a duty to mitigate their damages. That means, don't ship the box. It really should be a simple matter for them after all. But instead, looks like I'm going to cancel all my other boxes (which will fit their stupid policies) and that means a refund of much more than just this one box. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> Absolutely agree with you, the only reason I'm keeping mine, apart from no chance to cancelling now, is the BP cream, I wanted it so badly, I missed the collaboration box with Dani, &amp; also couldn't find it anywhere except on the Miguhara site, which would've cost me much more than this box I think, so after the spoiler was released, I was pretty much was happy to get it only for this product in it  &amp; grabbed the restock yesterday without thinking at all!
> 
> It's complete failure as box itself, no doubt! What was their reason to refuse cancelling it for you?


Just the bullshit of referring to their policies. That's all. And something about not being able to, which I don't believe. If it hasn't shipped, all they need to do is not ship it. I doubt they've done anything other than printing out a mailing label for me, if they've done that. There was no reasonable explanation given really. Nothing about it being at the post office, etc.

ETA: They did write back after my last email to them. Apparently, emails from US customers must go to their US office, even if the email concerns an order that will ship from Korea. I didn't know that until the guy wrote back to say he was going to try to get in touch with Korea to see if it had shipped yet. So, maybe there's also a lag time in updating their system or something? I don't know. I really am not trying to be unreasonable. If it has shipped, I understand they can't call it back. I hate to say it, but I'm getting the feeling that the language barrier is causing issues like crazy. Granted, they ship internationally and they can't be expected to be experts in every language, but then they have the US office. Personally, I think the BEST thing Memebox could do would be to partner with their US office so that the San Fransisco office handles all US business. I'm not a business person. I don't know how or if it would work and what it would mean financially. But if it could be done, they should do it asap. And what I mean is, having all boxes shipped from the US office to US customers from now on. Just my thoughts based on what I'm starting to realize tonight from their email...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not since I got notice to them before it shipped though. Granted, law school was a long time ago and I haven't practiced in about 5 years, but there is something called 'mitigation of damages' in a contract dispute. I don't know how it being in Korea might affect things. I'm just saying, based on my vague recollection, in this specific situation, now that I've put them on notice that I intend to break the contract (by filing a paypal dispute and actively seeking my money back), they have a duty to mitigate their damages. That means, don't ship the box.


I am just saying that they need a cancellation 4 days before it ships out.   That is what is clearly written on their site.  If they ship out in stock boxes within 4 days, it doesn't matter when you get the notice to them.  I hope they will cancel it for you, but set your expectations low.

paypal works great for disputes in the USA, not sure how they work with a foreign company.

I know you and others are disappointed in this box, but it is well known you cannot go by their descriptions.   It is a gamble.   I am still seething over that craptastic "herbal" box which set off my allergies to no end.  I fought them tooth and nail, and they refused to do jack-shit about it, other than I would have to send it back AT MY expense and I could pick a box that was in stock.   Nope, I didn't do that.  I just swapped just about everything but a couple of items in that box.


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Just the bullshit of referring to their policies. That's all. And something about not being able to, which I don't believe. If it hasn't shipped, all they need to do is not ship it. I doubt they've done anything other than printing out a mailing label for me, if they've done that. There was no reasonable explanation given really. Nothing about it being at the post office, etc.


if you bought the restock yesterday, they are most probably shipping the boxes today, I bought mine around 12pm local time here, which is 2 hours behind Korea, &amp; the box was still available for an hour or 2 later, I really doubt they shipped them yesterday or started packing &amp; shipping before the box was sold out!

Wish you good luck!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am just saying that they need a cancellation 4 days before it ships out.   That is what is clearly written on their site.  If they ship out in stock boxes within 4 days, it doesn't matter when you get the notice to them.  I hope they will cancel it for you, but set your expectations low.
> 
> paypal works great for disputes in the USA, not sure how they work with a foreign company.
> 
> I know you and others are disappointed in this box, but it is well known you cannot go by their descriptions.   It is a gamble.   I am still seething over that craptastic "herbal" box which set off my allergies to no end.  I fought them tooth and nail, and they refused to do jack-shit about it, other than I would have to send it back AT MY expense and I could pick a box that was in stock.   Nope, I didn't do that.  I just swapped just about everything but a couple of items in that box.


Yeah, being in Korea is the biggest obstacle of all and I don't know how that will affect things at all.

You've mentioned the Herbal box before. I'm surprised you kept buying from them after that as it seems you were as mad then as I am now. And I'm starting to really question doing business with them. The products are great, but there are lots of other issues that cause headaches.

I do agree (as I have in the past) that *most* boxes are crap shoots, but not this one. I did take the description at face value that the products had been voted on and they were the top picks. To me, that language meant something very specific. But yeah, like you said, herbal and floral are different things too. I'm just saying, with the chocolate box I don't see how they can mess it up, same with berry, Tonymoly, etc. But to me, this was kind of like putting 2 Tonymoly products in the Tonymoly box and then other brands. It just wasn't what was advertised at all. That is why I am so mad. But no, like you said, shipping it back is not an option. But I guess cancelling the remaining boxes that do have shipping dates 4 days later would be an option. I might have to decide if it is worth it to do that and just stop buying from Memebox because of the issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, being in Korea is the biggest obstacle of all and I don't know how that will affect things at all.
> 
> *You've mentioned the Herbal box before. I'm surprised you kept buying from them after that as it seems you were as mad then as I am now. *And I'm starting to really question doing business with them. The products are great, but there are lots of other issues that cause headaches.
> 
> I do agree (as I have in the past) that *most* boxes are crap shoots, but not this one. I did take the description at face value that the products had been voted on and they were the top picks. To me, that language meant something very specific. But yeah, like you said, herbal and floral are different things too. I'm just saying, with the chocolate box I don't see how they can mess it up, same with berry, Tonymoly, etc. But to me, this was kind of like putting 2 Tonymoly products in the Tonymoly box and then other brands. It just wasn't what was advertised at all. That is why I am so mad. But no, like you said, shipping it back is not an option. But I guess cancelling the remaining boxes that do have shipping dates 4 days later would be an option. I might have to decide if it is worth it to do that and just stop buying from Memebox because of the issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I still purchase from them because the vast majority of boxes I have purchased are really great.  There are some duds, but I have to expect that in a "surprise" box.  

I was angry about the herbal box because they specially listed ingredients in the description but then didn't include them and included florals.   Rose &amp; Jasmine.   Allergic to.  If I weren't allergic to them, I probably wouldn't have been as angry, but since I was and I was looking forward to peppermint &amp; tea tree, I was pissed off.

the thing is ..the voting was subjective.  No one knew what the voting was and how they were going to pick the favs.   Obviously, they couldn't curate a box with the most expensive items (which the favs probably reflected that).   They should have made this a naked box.  Then folks would have know exactly what was in it.

Overall, I am more happy with Memebox than the boxes I got from popsugar.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Overall, I am more happy with Memebox than the boxes I got from popsugar.


THIS


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

If you refuse the delivery, it should be returned to memebox, and I think you'll be able to get a refund then. I think.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the thing is ..the voting was subjective.  No one knew what the voting was and how they were going to pick the favs.   Obviously, they couldn't curate a box with the most expensive items (which the favs probably reflected that).   They should have made this a naked box.  Then folks would have know exactly what was in it.


Exactly, they probably had a set of price ranges (say $50, $40, $30, $20) and chose the most voted for item in that range, as obviously everyone will vote for the most expensive things and from a business perspective thats not gonna fly.

Their policies are clear and any european or US laws are not applicable (unless they have a law that is the same in Korea) 

I think we're being a bit tough on them. We buy mystery boxes. When they do not fit the 'theme' I can understand annoyance such as the herbal box, but to cancel a box when crappy spoilers come out is a bit, well not the point of Memebox.

Just because it has not physically shipped does not mean that too much work has gone into it to bring it back, shipping manifestos, getting it all ready, packaging etc. What if it is in a giant warehouse ready for the post man to pick up. We cannot expect Memebox to send a guy into the warehouse to find ONE parcel because we saw a spoiler picture we dont like.

We complain when they don't ship out restocks super fast (or any other box on the day it should) then we complain when they do. Sometimes I feel Memebox cannot do wrong for doing right. There are plenty of legitimate concerns but IMO this is not one of them


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just curious, does anyone know if South Korean laws would actually apply? I would assume US laws would, since Memebox Global has headquarters in the US.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

It depends where the company is registered, like amazon UK is technically through Luxembourg so UK laws don't apply.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Except English and Europe laws are the same mostly in terms of consumer laws


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

They are yeah and amazon has an 'over and above' the law policy anyway so it rarely causes an issue, but things like 'false advertising' and distance selling regulations etc are irrelevant when ordering from korea. I'm in the UK so not sure how the us office affects it but the still ship from koreA so I imagine it only affects the usa store items.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

folks are still cheesed off about the waxing box (and rightly so).   There were no actual waxing products in it!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

ironically if they had advertised it as a hair removal box i might have bought it


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Exactly that's annoying. If I get the rapunzel box and there's no hair products ill be annoyed, but not of they're just not for my hair or a bit rubbish


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, if the status of you order is "ready for shipment", that doesnt necessarily mean that it's not shipped yet. I always recieve my tracking Numbers with at least two days delay (sometimes 4, i think this is why you have to cancel four days before SHIPPING DATE), and when i track it, i can see that they actually shipped it on the shipping date, before the status changed!

Also, boxes that are ready to ship and memeshop items: you can cancel 12 hours after placing an order. Not 4 days before.

Not taking sides though.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone getting the moisture surge box with DHL? Im so excited to see whats in there!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 18, 2014)

I am sorry so many are unhappy about Thumbs-Up.  I am happy that there is a cleanser, a serum, and a powder compact, so given the price I paid, I am OK.  I do completely agree that it is sad there are not more of the big hit products from past boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still purchase from them because the vast majority of boxes I have purchased are really great.  There are some duds, but I have to expect that in a "surprise" box.
> 
> I was angry about the herbal box because they specially listed ingredients in the description but then didn't include them and included florals.   Rose &amp; Jasmine.   Allergic to.  If I weren't allergic to them, I probably wouldn't have been as angry, but since I was and I was looking forward to peppermint &amp; tea tree, I was pissed off.
> 
> ...


I've never gotten popsugar or had a desire for them really, so I couldn't compare.

Another thing that ticked me off though was that they removed the post that led to the Thumbs Up box in the first place. See, when I found out about the box, someone had a link and a date for the post. I immediately went there to see what was discussed, how the voting was run, etc., but couldn't find it. I stupidly assumed they'd removed it to keep the box a surprise, but in retrospect, I think they removed it to keep anyone from going back to see what was going on. As for the favorite items being pricier, I wouldn't know about that either. But, they were the ones who advertised it to be a fan favorites box. If they didn't want to go with the actual favorites, they shouldn't have advertised it as such. I can tell we disagree, but this is exactly the same situation to me as the herbal was for you. It was full of an outright lie and deception and that's why I got so mad.

Anyway, this is a spoilers thread and I don't want to post more about it here. I did just want to update that they were able to cancel my box and refund my money. Granted, I got a Memebox today which was supposed to be All About Lips but it was All About Eyes. I'd heard that had been happening. So this was my 4th Memebox received and the second mistake in shipping since there was a broken item I got in my first box received. Like you, I 100% agree that Memebox can send out some great boxes. The products can be wonderful. But when they mess up--be it in a description of a box which is misleading at best and downright false advertising at worst or be it shipping a damaged item or the wrong item altogether--they just don't seem to know how to deal with their mistakes. That is frustrating. Nevertheless, I am glad they were able to cancel the box for me. I got lucky there.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Exactly, they probably had a set of price ranges (say $50, $40, $30, $20) and chose the most voted for item in that range, as obviously everyone will vote for the most expensive things and from a business perspective thats not gonna fly.
> 
> Their policies are clear and any european or US laws are not applicable (unless they have a law that is the same in Korea)
> 
> ...


Again, I don't know about US vs Korean law, but I'd be surprised if Korea didn't have laws on false advertising too. To me, saying these were THE favorites that were voted upon on Facebook when they were not made this false advertising. That is a legitimate business concern in my book, laws aside. Besides, they could have priced the box higher. Yes, people can complain for silly reasons, but I swear to the depths of my soul that I fully believe in this particular instance I had a justified reason to complain. No offense. I just felt the need to defend myself here.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Again, I don't know about US vs Korean law, but I'd be surprised if Korea didn't have laws on false advertising too. To me, saying these were THE favorites that were voted upon on Facebook when they were not made this false advertising. That is a legitimate business concern in my book, laws aside. Besides, they could have priced the box higher. Yes, people can complain for silly reasons, but I swear to the depths of my soul that I fully believe in this particular instance I had a justified reason to complain. No offense. I just felt the need to defend myself here.


Lots of people have said that the products in the box did come up a few times on the voting thread. Obviously now we have no proof either way.

However it was never going to be a box of 7 $50-80 items for what, $32-29?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

The ironic thing is that that hope girl product is a nightmare... Applicator was really rubbish


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

The original thumbs up post was there yesterday, took a lot of scrolling to find it.


----------



## amidea (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not since I got notice to them before it shipped though. Granted, law school was a long time ago and I haven't practiced in about 5 years, but there is something called 'mitigation of damages' in a contract dispute. I don't know how it being in Korea might affect things. I'm just saying, based on my vague recollection, in this specific situation, now that I've put them on notice that I intend to break the contract (by filing a paypal dispute and actively seeking my money back), they have a duty to mitigate their damages. That means, don't ship the box. It really should be a simple matter for them after all. But instead, looks like I'm going to cancel all my other boxes (which will fit their stupid policies) and that means a refund of much more than just this one box. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 not to get all law-nerd here, but i would think mitigation of damages wouldn't apply as it's basically a cap on how much you can sue someone for. as a concept it prevents them from suing you and claiming that you need to reimburse them for the loss they suffered _due to _your breaking of the contract (which in theory is not necessarily the same as the price paid for the box), when they could have prevented/mitigated that loss.  as long as they're not trying to sue you for damages in the first place, i don't think it would make any difference.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that being said, as a practical and common sense matter, they should definitely not send it out if you tell them in advance you want to cancel and don't intend to pay for it!

anyway, sorry for that undoubtedly boring post!  moar spoilers!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

amidea said:


> not to get all law-nerd here, but i would think mitigation of damages wouldn't apply as it's basically a cap on how much you can sue someone for. as a concept it prevents them from suing you and claiming that you need to reimburse them for the loss they suffered _due to _your breaking of the contract (which in theory is not necessarily the same as the price paid for the box), when they could have prevented/mitigated that loss.  as long as they're not trying to sue you for damages in the first place, i don't think it would make any difference.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> that being said, as a practical and common sense matter, they should definitely not send it out if you tell them in advance you want to cancel and don't intend to pay for it!
> 
> anyway, sorry for that undoubtedly boring post!  moar spoilers!


They didn't send it.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

If anyone is curious, here is the link to the FB post where Memebox asked about favorite items:

https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/posts/811921358826807


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If anyone is curious, here is the link to the FB post where Memebox asked about favorite items:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/posts/811921358826807


haha

now we know who to blame for the bran powder and hope girl blush!! 

That wasn't much of a poll, btw.  I don't know how memebox could have been held responsible for anything as it was all over the map.

only the bounce cream cheese seemed to get a lot of requests.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha
> 
> now we know who to blame for the bran powder and hope girl blush!!
> 
> ...


Their wording on the box description definitely made the selection process seem more sophisticated! I wonder if they also looked other places for guidance--stuff that was mentioned/raved about on boards like this, instagram, in blogs, etc. The aloe serum and bran powder also make me wonder if they decided to just choose one item from some of the boxes people seemed to love.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

the bran powder was A HUGE hit on the howdoyoumemebox contest on instagram - there were several entries of people putting it on their face and likes for those pics.  So, even though I think folks were just goofing when they posted those pics, perhaps memebox thought that folks actually LIKED that stuff


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If anyone is curious, here is the link to the FB post where Memebox asked about favorite items:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/posts/811921358826807


What a sad list they came up with lolzz


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Thank you for the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm liking #33 K-Style 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting on mine, need to see it for myself...colors?? I don't wear lashes, but who knows when I will be needing them :drive:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

No spoilers yet for Moisture Surge? Was it not offered in a value set? I didn't get, but I am anxious to see what was in it. Might try to grab it on a restock if it is good.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> No spoilers yet for Moisture Surge? Was it not offered in a value set? I didn't get, but I am anxious to see what was in it. Might try to grab it on a restock if it is good.


Yea it was offered in the value set.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> No spoilers yet for Moisture Surge? Was it not offered in a value set? I didn't get, but I am anxious to see what was in it. Might try to grab it on a restock if it is good.


The value set only shipped out today, so probably no spoilers until Monday.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok. I must've had some old information as what I had said it would ship out on Tuesday the 16th.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

edited to correct

yes, memebox's Moisture Surge by itself - no express shipping - went out on the 16th.

But the DHL express bundle with Meme's Pouch, which was released on the 19th, shipped out together on the 19th...

it is confusing.

memebox's shipping schedule is here http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule


----------



## yunii (Sep 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If anyone is curious, here is the link to the FB post where Memebox asked about favorite items:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/posts/811921358826807


I guess that explains why that box contain those items. I still think they should of done a most liked thingy. So everyone can cast their likes and they put top 5-7 products in there


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 21, 2014)

Spoiler I hadn't seen for Free From Oil and Trouble #4:



Spoiler



[SIZE=medium]*Spoiler #1 **LINDSAY'S Linzy Egg Pack -retails at $12*
This Linzy Egg Pack is a blackhead and pore controlling kit consisting of a White Egg and Red Clay Egg. The White Egg is made from real egg whites and witch hazel to cleanse away any skin impurities that may clog pores. The Red Clay Egg contains red clay and NMF complex to effectively tighten up enlarged pores for a smoother, more supple complexion. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Looks really cute!




[/SIZE]


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Spoilers for Meme's Pouch and Moisture Surge



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting @kait1989  !!!!

Moisture Surge looks really nice.  What are your impressions?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Spoilers for Meme's Pouch and Moisture Surge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that! I'm looking forward to moisture surge getting here, lol.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you for posting @kait1989 !!!!
> 
> Moisture Surge looks really nice. What are your impressions?


Well I don't recall these being Superboxes but all the products in both seem to be full size.

I never got to try the V-Line mask from Mask box 3 so I'm keen to try the snail one from the MS box.

I didn't really have any expectations with these boxes so am pretty happy.

Meme's Pouch I don't know about. The perfume is headache inducing for me which is disappointed but I'm also excited by how clever the blotting paper pact is because the ones we get here are not nearly as cute.

Though not whinging but with a name like Meme's Pouch I did expect a little travel bag or something. No matter how many times we're told I still look at the pictures lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Though not whinging but with a name like Meme's Pouch I did expect a little travel bag or something.


Wait...there wasn't a bag??? I thought that that was part of the box, too!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Heads up 2 more boxes just arrived. I'll post pictures of those after I convince my 3 year old to eat his lunch and go for a sleep!

Think they might be honey 2 and mask 5?


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait...there wasn't a bag??? I thought that that was part of the box, too!


Glad to see I wasn't the only one expecting it then!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait...there wasn't a bag??? I thought that that was part of the box, too!


Oh I hope they are, I have both coming! Excited!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Heads up 2 more boxes just arrived. I'll post pictures of those after I convince my 3 year old to eat his lunch and go for a sleep!
> 
> Think they might be honey 2 and mask 5?


OMG!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!


I know! This is too exciting! Thanks @@Kait1989!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

I was wrong. It was Honey 2 and Wakeup Makeup. Will have to check when my mask box is coming now... I was so sure I bought them together.

Quick photos. Will come back soon for discussion lol



Spoiler























First picture didn't attach


----------



## Andi B (Sep 21, 2014)

I have to say, I wasn't expecting much from Meme's Pouch or Wakeup Makeup, but I'm pleasantly surprised. They're not the best boxes ever, but I don't regret buying them, and I see quite a few products I think I'll enjoy.


----------



## yunii (Sep 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I was wrong. It was Honey 2 and Wakeup Makeup. Will have to check when my mask box is coming now... I was so sure I bought them together.
> 
> Quick photos. Will come back soon for discussion lol
> 
> ...


Thank you for the spoiler. If am so looking forward to them


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

The Wakeup makeup box is mini. I had no idea what it was initially. I'd say it was safer to tetris them all into a mini box than it would be to tissue paper them into a bigger size.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 21, 2014)

Yay I'm excited I've got Moisture Surge and Honey coming to me, and they look pretty good! Looking forward to taking a better look at the products.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

You are super amazing for posting  @@Kait1989 when I know you have a hungry/sleepy 3 year old to attend to.

I really like the looks of the honey box. I am a sucker for Peel Off Masks, so that product made me very happy!

Now off to google the rest......


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 21, 2014)

SOO excited!!! I have Moisture Surge and My Honey Box coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Meme's Pouch is not at all what I feared it might be.

IMO,they need to lay off with the crummy stupid photos of things that aren't in their boxes because usually their photos are of much cheaper things ( false eyelashes on almost every promo for a box). I totally would have bought the MS/ Meme Pouch bundle if not for that tacky red bag in the MP photo.


----------



## seachange (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting the spoilers,Kait1989, you are a super-mum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I didn't order any of those boxes, but really like the honey one, and also expected a cute cosmetic bag in the meme pouch....


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 21, 2014)

Eeek! I'm now super excited for the Honey box and 2 Moisture Surge boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

can't wait to get my honey box!  thank you for posting the spoilers.  I wish someone would get their whole grains 2 box now!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> edited to correct
> 
> yes, memebox's Moisture Surge by itself - no express shipping - went out on the 16th.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize they'd ever offered a value pack for boxes that didn't ship on the exact same day. I wish they would do that more often actually!!! &lt;3


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 21, 2014)

OMG!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 21, 2014)

I would just like to stop and say Thankyou Jesus for giving me the opportunity and money to get THIS Honeybox2!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Perhaps someone can answer this for me. I remember reading about expiry dates on Korean cosmetics and I'm not so sure that the little eyeliner I just got is still in date. I opened it and it was cracked. I've taken a picture of the date on it but I'm guessing that's a manufacture date? But it's also got the little 6M symbol on it which is making me think I shouldn't be putting it around my eyes...

Should I be emailing Memebox?



Spoiler












I haven't had any problems previously with any products so maybe mine was special and everyone else's will be fine?


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Also the



Spoiler



Cellbydate Galacto Zero Essence isn't actually on the product card for the Wakeup Makeup box. It's a freebie lol



I'm actually getting a chance to look at them now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Perhaps someone can answer this for me. I remember reading about expiry dates on Korean cosmetics and I'm not so sure that the little eyeliner I just got is still in date. I opened it and it was cracked. I've taken a picture of the date on it but I'm guessing that's a manufacture date? But it's also got the little 6M symbol on it which is making me think I shouldn't be putting it around my eyes...
> 
> Should I be emailing Memebox?
> 
> ...


It's probably the manufacture date. I would send the photo's to CS though...especially the cracked one.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's probably the manufacture date. I would send the photo's to CS though...especially the cracked one.


Thank you! It was the only thing in there like it. Most of the others were 2016 expiry.

I'm fairly happy with how today has gone lol 4 boxes in one day is pretty good.

Plus the 3 regular boxes had all full size items in them anyway!

Now to hide them all....


----------



## Renata P (Sep 22, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Perhaps someone can answer this for me. I remember reading about expiry dates on Korean cosmetics and I'm not so sure that the little eyeliner I just got is still in date. I opened it and it was cracked. I've taken a picture of the date on it but I'm guessing that's a manufacture date? But it's also got the little 6M symbol on it which is making me think I shouldn't be putting it around my eyes...
> 
> Should I be emailing Memebox?
> 
> ...


Don't worry:

제조 manufacture

까지 till


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can't wait to get my honey box!  thank you for posting the spoilers.  I wish someone would get their whole grains 2 box now!


Me too. I'm so happy about honey 2 but I've been desperately trying to find spoiler for Whole grain 2 but no luck. Curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Don't worry:
> 
> 제조 manufacture
> 
> 까지 till


Thanks for this, that's so helpful! I'm going to have to keep a note of this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow Thanks for the spoilers! I only got the moisture surge , and i really like it!

Does the black bubble Cleanser have a brush? On the picture it does but id be VERY pleasantly suprised if it actually came with it...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

Out of all these spoilers, I'm only getting wakeup makeup, but I am pretty pleased with what's there aside from the cheek room (ugh) but I only bought it for the free gift that it comes with anyway, lol

I'm waiting for the mask box spoilerrss!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool thanks for the spoilers I have DHL arriving today and 4 Royal Mail ones . I got all 4 boxes so roll on after work today .thanks for the spoilers


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 22, 2014)

Yay! Glad I got wake up makeup...

I was eyeballing the bbia blusher on bnk yesterday, lol.

But I'm on the fence about honey 2, I'll reserve judgement until I get my hands on it.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Whole grain 2! 

(Found the photo in IG, this isnt mine yet


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

@@Andrea_s ohh, that looks good!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

I was actually hoping for an actual pouch in memepouch. Doesnt have to be high quality or anything, but not a mesh one like a previous box's. Still, it is not a bad box at all. Loving the moisture surge for now. Gotta go through it to know for sure.  :wub:


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 22, 2014)

I like it too. I can't wait to put my hands on that whitening cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if it is any good but I like the packaging.(I'm talking about Whole Grain 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

TonyMoly Box unboxed on FB!


----------



## engawa (Sep 22, 2014)

All the spoilers look amazing! I have Honey 2 and Wake up Makeup coming. So jealous of Whole Grain 2 though, ugh, hoping for a restock!

edit: that TonyMoly box does not look worth it :/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it is a very odd move to spoil the box so early.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 22, 2014)

I really been loving the spoilers lately! So many nice boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm very excited for my Wakeup makeup to come now. Been eyeing some more bbia products!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> TonyMoly Box unboxed on FB!


Thank you for posting it!

I'm glad I didn't get this box, as I have five of these products already.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But it looks like a good box! Those who got it will be happy, I think.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, I find it really strange too, I suppose they want to encourage us to buy Etude House tomorrow? But I don't feel particularly encouraged by that box...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I might go on holidays from memebox. Nothing appeals


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

on the tonymoly box. I wish they had added some of the cat chu wink items - they weren't that expensive, but are darn cute!

what is that breast looking thing between the panda and eyeliner?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> on the tonymoly box. I wish they had added some of the cat chu wink items - they weren't that expensive, but are darn cute!
> 
> what is that breast looking thing between the panda and eyeliner?


It's peach hand cream http://www.amazon.com/Tonymoly-Peach-Anti-Aging-Cream/dp/B007K1S3Z6


----------



## Fae (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> on the tonymoly box. I wish they had added some of the cat chu wink items - they weren't that expensive, but are darn cute!what is that breast looking thing between the panda and eyeliner?


It ist their peach hand cream! Smells lovely! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

I am soooo not interested in that box


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

Doesn't that look too small to be the hand cream? I found a mini peach lip balm. I think that might be it...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

So, I guess that tonymoly box is about $40.00? Give or take. So, folks just broke even on that one.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Doesn't that look too small to be the hand cream? I found a mini peach lip balm. I think that might be it...


Oh, I didn't think of that, you're probably right and it's the lip balm.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Doesn't that look too small to be the hand cream? I found a mini peach lip balm. I think that might be it...


LOVE the peach hand cream by TM. It's one of my fave K- beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have 2 peach lip balms/glosses but another is welcomed. 

Being from Georgia and missing it so much, I love peaches and peach- scented products!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I guess that tonymoly box is about $40.00? Give or take. So, folks just broke even on that one.


Yeah totally a break even box, which kind of sucks!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

Holika Holika better be damn impressive. Out of the tonymoly box, I can give the peach lip balm to one of my nieces. The eggs, panda &amp; appletox, I will keep for sure as those are good for my skin type, as they have dry skin.

I am not sure about the aura thing, eyeliner and lip crayon (why couldn't they give us one of the kitty cat ones, they were so inexpensive??).

eyeliner &amp; lip crayon - nothing cute about them, so I guess it boils down to the color. I know I will not use the Aura thingie. My face glows already. And I don't think my nieces are interested in that either.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I was wrong. It was Honey 2 and Wakeup Makeup. Will have to check when my mask box is coming now... I was so sure I bought them together.
> 
> Quick photos. Will come back soon for discussion lol
> 
> ...


Thank you!! - Really sick of seeing Cheek room products lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

My Tony Moly has had a cancellation request sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 22, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Those who got it will be happy, I think.


...or I might have been wrong, lol. I had forgotten how expensive that box was.  :wacko:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My Tony Moly has had a cancellation request sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

for $37.99 inc postage it aint good. What a stuid idea to spoil a box before shipping


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> for $37.99 inc postage it aint good. What a stuid idea to spoil a box before shipping


LOL, in my best favor


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> LOL, in my best favor


think i might get global 18 then cool it for a bit


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

I was excited about Etude house but after seeing the Tony Moly ive lost faith in brand boxes!


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 22, 2014)

Excited for my moisture surge and whole grains 2 box! Thanks for the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 22, 2014)

Wholegrains2  isn't too bad either. Thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 22, 2014)

I payed $34.79 with tax and shipping for the Tonymoly box. If I were to buy all the items on Urban Outfitters website it would be $97. I realize I can get them cheaper. They have them all in one convenient page. The items I would actually purchase would be $53 which are the eggs, apple, peach and panda. I will also be using that Aura stuff which is $20. I only wish they would have done a cute lip product and that cute bunny mist or any number of cute items instead of eyeliner. I have way too much eyeliner!

Overall I got my moneys worth but I don't think I want to risk the Etude House. There are way too many things I would not want.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I payed $34.79 with tax and shipping for the Tonymoly box. *If I were to buy all the items on Urban Outfitters website it would be $97. I realize I can get them cheaper.* They have them all in one convenient page. The items I would actually purchase would be $53 which are the eggs, apple, peach and panda. I will also be using that Aura stuff which is $20. I only wish they would have done a cute lip product and that cute bunny mist or any number of cute items instead of eyeliner. I have way too much eyeliner!
> 
> Overall I got my moneys worth but I don't think I want to risk the Etude House. There are way too many things I would not want.


well that's the thing - I would not purchase them at urban outfitters because it is too expensive. I would purchase them elsewhere. I still think it is a break even box. I looked up the items this morning (that is the mini peach balm, not the hand cream) and it is about 58.00


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm actually reasonably happy with the Tonymoly box. The Appletox was one of the items I was hoping for, so excited to see that in there! I have the panda sleeping mask, so now I will have this to go with it. As for the peach balm, they have peach, cherry, and blueberry, I think, so this may be a situation where we get one of those three. Personally, I'd prefer blueberry first and peach second, but they are all cute. Not crazy about the lip crayon and eyeliner, but oh well. I do wish they would have avoided the BB cream because the shade is almost certain to be too dark for me. I just don't like it when they send out foundation type of products. Still, I'll give it a go, and maybe mix in a bit of Manic Panic's white foundation if need be. Oh, and those egg soaps, I don't know about those yet...hmm. Could the box have been better? Yes, I think it could have. But personally, I looked back and I paid only $67 for the bundle with the Holika box, plus I ordered the Berry box at the same time to get $10 off with someone's affiliate link. So, if you allocate $5 to Berry and $5 to the bundle, that makes it only $62 for the 2 boxes or $31 for just the Tonymoly. That is with the upgraded express shipping. Seeing as how I would have ordered the Appletox and Panda eventually from testerkorea, that isn't bad. Granted, I think those 2 items would've sold for around $15, that would be before shipping. So, I paid shipping from Korea plus a little extra ($5-7 probably) and I'll get these other items to try. Though they may not have been items I would've picked, it didn't cost much extra for me to give them a go. Now, had I paid full price with no VIP discount, no bundle for upgraded shipping, and no affiliate discount, I might feel differently. The full price cost of the box is a little too close to the retail value of the items, IMHO.

ETA: Like Biancardi said, disappointed mostly that there are no cat items in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Honey Box 2 is SO amazing. I actually adore the idea of everything in the box! (I dont have it myself yet) so so pleased with it, its like an awesome treatment for every part of your body haha


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone received the scrub box yet?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Has anyone received the scrub box yet?


yes, I got mine last week.....

what do you need to know? I think there were spoilers here somewhere...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the link to the memebox holika holika unboxing video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qtaj6sJ4_M


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for posting! Its hard to see whats all in it but the bb cream is actually pretty good


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Here is the link to the memebox holika holika unboxing video!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qtaj6sJ4_M


NOOOOOOO! Just...just...nooooooo! Tonymoly is a box full of gold and gems compared to this. Now, I too may cancel. Yikes!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh, I'm canceling my bundle tomorrow. These two boxes are t even worth it to me!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a good mix of products but totally boring. Especially when you know Etude House has so much to offer.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

no kitty blusher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's a good mix of products but totally boring. Especially when you know Etude House has so much to offer.


Eee, it's HolikaHolika actually but it's even worse I think, they have so many nice products!

BB Cream is the only thing in this box that's on my wishlist so I'm glad I didn't get it. I guess I'm off to beautynet to buy my wishlist HH stuff, then.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> no kitty blusher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My. Thoughts. EXACTLY! Well, that and the fact that what actually *is there* is not exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG 3 FB spoiler!

Check out OMG #3's spoiler &amp; shop for OMG #4!

OMG #3--&gt; http://bit.ly/1sVGAYu

Cleomee Premium Donkey Milk &amp; Oil Body Mist 100ml -retails at $59
This Premium Donkey Body Oil Mist is a fragrant triple layer milk and oil body mist that provides an instant moisture surge with its organic mix. Can you imagine saying “Give me a sec, let me spray my donkey mist!" Oh, the things we make you say!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Well. I have already written to cancel. I hope they understand I still want my Berry box, especially since it is sold out. Sadly, I was soooo looking forward to these 2 boxes being a surprise because it was the first value bundle I had ordered. What were they thinking?!?!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Just a tad sad...I had high expectations for Holika2 memebox...I love that brand. :/

The real korean retail value is not that much of a payoff compared to other boxes I could possibly get with that price. I know I am asking alot for a 'mystery' sub but makeup is really not my thing. (I can almost tolerate the heartful balm but this is alot of makeup)


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Eee, it's HolikaHolika actually but it's even worse I think, they have so many nice products!
> 
> BB Cream is the only thing in this box that's on my wishlist so I'm glad I didn't get it. I guess I'm off to beautynet to buy my wishlist HH stuff, then.


Whoops! My brain is mush. I meant Holika Holika. But I am worried that Etude House may continue this negative branded box tradition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 23, 2014)

So....what's it go be....Global #18, Etude or CutiePieMarzia 2??? So many boxes...so much moola :smilehappyyes:


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 24, 2014)

That is actually not the bb cream in the holika holika box, the starter (we would call it a primer) comes in the same style of bottle as the bb but the lid definitely said "starter"

Unless I'm hallucinating lol which is possible with the amount of ragweed gunk filling the air here.

This is a good thing to me, I have the bb cream... No complaints about it but I'll be excited to see how the bb works with the starter.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2014)

Am I crazy, or does the video make it look like there are more items in the box than just those that are shown in the last shot with the box itself?  I don't see the heartfull lipstick in that last frame, and there also appear to be mask/sleeping pack "pods" earlier in the video that aren't shown with the box either.  If so, that makes it the box a little better.  I'm reasonably happy enough anyway, because I have very few Holika2 products.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 24, 2014)

Honestly? I just really wanted the oil cleanser. Like...really really wanted the oil cleanser. I'm going to buy it when I move.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone got the pink a holic, can you please post the spoilers! I want to see if the whole box is worth it since i really like the three spoilers!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

Comment deleted


----------



## theori3 (Sep 24, 2014)

It looks like the pinkaholic box was not included in a value set, so it may be a few days yet before spoilers pop up.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

I think there was a value set of Pinkaholic and Wakeup Makeup...

Edit. Or maybe not as I can't find it anywhere   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Sep 27, 2014)

Memebox Global #15 spoiler (not my photo)

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/818492881327377776_1496058346


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I looked on instagram and it was a bit meh to me


----------



## ilynx (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I looked on instagram and it was a bit meh to me


Haha I'm trying to get excited about it (bought the thumbs up box so I can't have two duds in a row!). It's not too terrible but there are some stuff I like!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I will use 1,2,5, 6... 7 is a not again... 4 is a won't suit all and 3 is meh


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't get the global 15 but I think it looks like a good box! I think that it's going to be hard following up #14, but I think there's a lot of good stuff in there!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

Ahhh I just saw this here now err. Not totally loving this. And I think @@MissJexie is right. Probably #14 was too precious.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

hmmm....I don't like global 15 that much. I am sure it is a quality box, but I won't use the majority of the products. the lip product, if I get orange or bright red, nope, not going to use it. I have a lot of gel liners now, so unless it is a unique color, it will go into my christmas bag for my nieces.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

migasa said:


> Memebox Global #15 spoiler (not my photo)
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/818492881327377776_1496058346


I dont have instagram ..cant login.. anyone have another link ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or upload here.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy put a pic up on main thread i think


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I dont have instagram ..cant login.. anyone have another link ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or upload here.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


>


Thankyou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 27, 2014)

#15 looks like a nice enough box, but I don't regret missing out. I have versions of most of these products already, but I think this box would be a nice intro for someone new to Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

the only thing I really like from that box is the cleansing foam and maybe the serum.  I have to know more about that serum to see if it is suitable for my skin type.  But that cleanser sounds perfect for me!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

lol just ordered the snail box yesterday so that serum will be a great addition


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm annoyed that they put another repeat in this box... wait did they put the lip manicure in another box before?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

no i think it was the dual color shake and serve one


----------



## Taleez (Sep 27, 2014)

I have been getting boxes for a while now and I am super excited about this box! I will probably gift one of the items as I have tried the sample before and didn't like it, but I am all over the two by the same brand. Excited for sure.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 28, 2014)

At first I regretted grabbing the restock of 15, but I definitely need the hair products, cleansing foams always get used up with my Clarisonic and I love the snail serum, so really its only the 2 make up products I'm not interested in and I can also give them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacitus (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope this works, am going to try and upload a spoiler for FFOT4. I really like this box. I like it so much I just ordered a back up box since there's still a few of them left. The serum looks particularly interesting, I'm going to incorporate it immediately and see if it works as well for my skin as Benton does. I'm wondering if it could be a good alternative for people who like the product but aren't so keen on the company?





ETA: Oh dear, sorry about the fuzzy pics. I'm trying to sneak this up without waking anyone up. Here are the products in case you can't read the fuzzy text:

1.insobeau Acnic Blemist Spot Solution

2. Pro You Aroma CC Cream

3. The Skin House Dr Clear Magic Toner

4. Bennet Herb &amp; Bee AC Control Serum

5. Lindsay Linzy Egg Pack

6. indeeB Goodbye Oil Pact


----------



## tacitus (Sep 28, 2014)

And here is the mask box, which I like too, although the idea of walking around for 8 hours with a bust mask stuffed down my top is, um, interesting. 





Products:

1. Pure Smile Mask sheet - selected from Mayu, Sake, Citron, Placenta, Pearl or Honey. I for Pearl, but I would have really loved Placenta. Its a pack of 5 sheet masks so I guess you keep the unused ones in the fridge?

2. insobeau Beauty Secret Step Up Bust Mask

3. Pro You Pore Control Facial Mask

4. Milky Dress Aqua Sleeping Pack

5. Tosowoong Help Me Neck Patch

6. Purederm Wrinkle Reducer Gel Patches

7. Elizavecca Green Piggy Collagen Jella Pack


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 28, 2014)

tacitus said:


> And here is the mask box, which I like too, although the idea of walking around for 8 hours with a bust mask stuffed down my top is, um, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. I skipped on this one though, kinda glad I did.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

Ty was gonna buy the piggy collagen mask so over the moon


----------



## tacitus (Sep 28, 2014)

I was so happy to see more Elizavecca in there. Guess I better start trying the Pro You stuff, since its popped up in a couple of boxes lately.


----------



## had706 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ty @@tacitus for posting these. I'm happy I got both of these and hopefully will have in my hands tomorrow! Though I personally could do with out any more bust products from Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

we were just talking about the insobeau Beauty Secret Step Up Bust Mask!! lol

So not using that one

thank you for the pics - the free from oil does look like a great box too - I am getting mine tomorrow


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

I will say this, the mask &amp; free from oil &amp; trouble boxes are fantastic deals.  These are boxes I will continue to purchase from memebox.  I also love their pore boxes, but since mask &amp; FFO&amp;T includes pore items many times, I feel those boxes I purchase on a less regular basis.  I also got another FFO&amp;T just for that bee serum.   I had cancelled the TM box, but was sad that I wasn't getting the "eggs", but now there are eggs in this box!!  yeah.  Different brand, same principle.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

Nowadays only mask and global are really tempting.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm so excited and glad I didn't skip out on Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 4. The last one was a total miss for me, but I think overall these are such great boxes and I'm excited to see that a serum was included in this one. I really think moving forward these will be the only ones I buy...and maybe some pore care boxes. I can't wait until mine gets here now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 28, 2014)

tacitus said:


> And here is the mask box, which I like too, although the idea of walking around for 8 hours with a bust mask stuffed down my top is, um, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad I bought this when it was restocked!! The more I look at the products the more I like it! Maybe not that excited about the bust mask (?!?!) but the box sounds fun! A good mixture of one use masks and cream masks. I have oily skin and I want to try the Pro you mask! and the Elizavecca cream sounds fun! You can find reviews about these products in non-memebox related sites as well. This is a plus for me, I feel that the products are widely recognized.


----------



## memeaddicted (Sep 28, 2014)

Spoiler pink box:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10175000_4742703062599_8520604503587800901_n.jpg?oh=97774f9a223a6c8c2560e3a884814245&amp;oe=54C737DB&amp;__gda__=1422110758_ec38a2170a3a2fc9e645646fd2230e1f


----------



## veritazy (Sep 28, 2014)

@@memeaddicted The pink isn't bad at all. I was expecting more makeup so I didnt get it in the end, but it turns out to have half skincare instead- the cleansing water looks good. I hope those who got it love it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't lie- I'm actually bummed that I didn't get the pink box! Looks awesome!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 28, 2014)

I canceled my Pinkaholic and Honey 2 boxes, now I wish I hadn't. Oh well! Hope it's awesome for those who got it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yay for the pink box!!!! I'm a sucker for pink and cute packaging!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love pink things so I'm thrilled with this box. I too thought it would be makeup heavy so am happy it's a nice mix! Now I want a purpleaholic box!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 28, 2014)

Loving O&amp;T4, but will have to see about the mask box when it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

tacitus said:


> And here is the mask box, which I like too, although the idea of walking around for 8 hours with a bust mask stuffed down my top is, um, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! So glad I got this one! Almost as good as #4. (Well, maybe equal to #4 but that is the box that got away for me and I still want it, haha!) Anyway, I think I want Pearl, Honey, or Maybe even Sake for the sheet mask. Citron would also be good. I don't know what Mayu is and the Placenta thing freaks me out a bit. Oh well, I'll try it no matter what.

I've been wanting to try something from Milky Dress for a while *and* I've been wanting more sleeping packs to try, so that's a double win for me.

Tosowoong, well, I really loved their Aqua Cooling Gel from Cooling Care, so I have high expectations for this, though it being a neck product makes me wonder a bit. I'm not at all concerned about my V, lol! Maybe it is just general neck maintenance and tightening.

Pro You Pore sounds interesting. Purederm, meh, but I'll try them. I'm weirdly excited for the Insobeau! My boobs need masks. Sorry. TMI, but true. I'd actually like to get that booby 3 pack or whatever they sent out, haha.

And here's the funniest thing of all--Elizavecca. I ordered another spider cleanser after getting it in the earth and sea box. It really is good, and I'm just going to keep on thinking the spider stuff is manufactured like the German's invented or whatever. I also ordered the Bubble Clay Mask, which I haven't tried, but it looks cool. I *almost* ordered this Green Piggy Jelly Pack, but decided not to. Now, I get to try it anyway along with a bunch of other stuff. So if it is good, great, I can get more next time. I'm going to be in Elizavecca try out heaven soon!

Pretty happy with this. I'm cooling off on Meme a bit, but if this is the quality they put into mask boxes, I will always buy the mask boxes as long as I have the funds when they come out! &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3 Eek! Excitement and happiness!!!!!!!!

ETA: Though, I would have loved a foot peeling mask. I'm seeing you guys talk about it so much, and it seems to work, so I really want one now. Kicking myself for not getting one with my latest Testerkorea order, but I didn't think of it until it was too late. Wish I could find some for cheap with cheap shipping too!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I canceled my Pinkaholic and Honey 2 boxes, now I wish I hadn't. Oh well! Hope it's awesome for those who got it!


I canceled my Pinkaholic as well, and never ordered Honey 2. Wish I was getting both of them, but didn't really have the money anyway. I will say that there is nothing in the pink box I can't live without. Nothing in there I was hoping for or expecting. Like I said from the beginning, for me, you can't really go wrong with pink. But I used the refund to get a box I really wanted and will like better, so I guess it is ok, especially since I paid full price for it. As for Honey, it is nice, but I guess I can live without it too. I mean, between the Honey box and others I've ordered, I *think* the others will fit me better--that is, if Meme really sticks to the themes they announced. I hope they do!


----------



## tacitus (Sep 28, 2014)

@@biancardi I tried the serum and the toner last night. My skin is so soft this morning! I'm definitely not regretting getting a second box.


----------



## Ambivalence (Sep 28, 2014)

@@tacitus, thanks so much for posting the spoilers on Oil and Trouble 4!  I have been watching for those to see if I want it, and I think I will use everything, so I got it.  (Except, I'm not that excited about the egg cleansers, so will probably swap those. And not sure on the lavender powder... I know it is great for brightening, but what does it do when combined with redness?)  Anyhow, I love it when a box is still available after I know the contents... some of the recent memeboxes have been pretty meh, so I've gotten more cautious.

It looks like there are only 3 boxes left.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 28, 2014)

Woo hoo! Excited for my first Elizavecca product in Mask 5! It sounds similar to the Saint Peau Collagen Pudding Sleeping Pack in Cute 2, but still. Yay. I never would have tried a bust or neck patch on my own, but now I guess I will. The Milky Dress sounds fun, I'll trade the PureDerm, and I'm meh on the Pure Smile but the variations sound interesting. I wonder if the Pore Control mask will be okay for normal, mostly untroubled skin?

Overall, not bad for my first mask box. Thumbs up.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

I looked up Mayu.  from http://jenschoice4u.blogspot.com/2013/11/heregen-derma-stamp-kit-mts-microneedle_27.html

*Horse Oil 100%, No artificial colours* The pristine horse oil in Heregen Mayu Cream was made in the nature of clean Jeju Island. 100% nature-driven ingredients fermented through special methods. *Makes the skin very moist* It will maintain hydration by producing natural skin protective layer by maintaining hydration on the statum corneum. *High-enriched, High-nutrient All-In-One Cream* Mayu(horse oil) contain 61% of Omega 3,6,7,9 and help to form skin collagen and elastin   [ Origianl text about MAYU (horse oil) from Wikipedia ] MAYU is a fat-forming element extracted from a horse's adipose tissue and is used as cosmetic ingredient.
It is listed as  Horse fat on the Cosmetic Ingredients Dictionary. By word from Chinese classic medical books, there are records to show that it  grows hair  heals chapped hands and feet  or helps blood circulation. Also it has been widely *used for burns or atopic dermatitis medicine* across Japan or other Asian regionals. 
The main ingredients of Mayu includes palmitoleic acid and ceramide, and is* best for moisturizing, skin protection, promoting cell restoration, sun protection, and antibacterial.* The ingredients of Mayu are very similar to human's sebum, so it can be absorbed easily and has no resistance to human skins. Therefore it is the most desirable and promising beauty treatment.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I looked up Mayu.  from http://jenschoice4u.blogspot.com/2013/11/heregen-derma-stamp-kit-mts-microneedle_27.html
> 
> *Horse Oil 100%, No artificial colours* The pristine horse oil in Heregen Mayu Cream was made in the nature of clean Jeju Island. 100% nature-driven ingredients fermented through special methods. *Makes the skin very moist* It will maintain hydration by producing natural skin protective layer by maintaining hydration on the statum corneum. *High-enriched, High-nutrient All-In-One Cream* Mayu(horse oil) contain 61% of Omega 3,6,7,9 and help to form skin collagen and elastin   [ Origianl text about MAYU (horse oil) from Wikipedia ] MAYU is a fat-forming element extracted from a horse's adipose tissue and is used as cosmetic ingredient.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I sure hope the horses aren't harmed. Sounds like they probably aren't. I recently heard snails weren't harmed when extracting their essence, so that's good. I may give snail products a try now that I know that.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

hmmm, unlike snail slime, this is fat.  Horse fat.  So, I am sure this is just another product from a dead horse - horsemeat is very popular around the world.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, unlike snail slime, this is fat.  Horse fat.  So, I am sure this is just another product from a dead horse - horsemeat is very popular around the world.


Ooh. In that case, maybe I won't use it. Hope I get a different one. I can't believe people would eat horses.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh, no. Praying I don't get the mayu masks. Frown town.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ooh. In that case, maybe I won't use it. Hope I get a different one. I can't believe people would eat horses.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't eat any meat, I've been a vegetarian for a long time now. - Even in Canada there are horse slaughter houses( Quebec)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Ive been to a few protests there a couple of times. There is a raceway here in Ottawa, and a lot of the horses that use to work on the race track we're sold for meat, but I think there was too many people against it, so they shut it down (the racetrack). I get really sensitive and emotional when it comes to animals being harmed. Ooooo *IDEA* Memebox should have a Cruelty Free Memebox!! but, I think most of Korea's products are tested on animals?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

they should tell us what it is made of.  I mean, I had to look it up.  Most people wouldn't.  I doubt there will be a horsey picture on the Mayu mask.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, I really do find it disturbing. I also wish (for this reason and for many others) that we always got a list of ingredients in English. Admittedly, 'mayu' as a single ingredient still had to be investigated to understand it. But it would be great to know what we are getting. I would've looked up Mayu if I had gotten it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't say the snails aren't harmed, just apparently not killed. Salt is used, which causes rapid dehydration.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wouldn't say the snails aren't harmed, just apparently not killed. Salt is used, which causes rapid dehydration.


I read that they were passed over serrated surfaces to irritate the membrane that causes them to release their mucous which helps heal themselves. Which isn't much better but I thought salt immediately made them shrivel up and die, which wouldn't be cost effective for snail farmers at all unless they have some secret way of doing it?


----------



## theori3 (Sep 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I read that they were passed over serrated surfaces to irritate the membrane that causes them to release their mucous which helps heal themselves. Which isn't much better but I thought salt immediately made them shrivel up and die, which wouldn't be cost effective for snail farmers at all unless they have some secret way of doing it?


I read in an article that salt was used but not to kill the snails, no idea how that would work, though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

I was going off a comment made by the founder of Peach and Lily in that video someone posted. Idk anything for sure. As much as I love Korean skin care for the effectiveness of it, I had gotten to the point that I was using pretty much all natural, sometimes organic ingredients, and most of the brands were cruelty free. I miss that part of my old products a lot.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I read in an article that salt was used but not to kill the snails, no idea how that would work, though.


I've read about a few different ways that snail mucous is harvested, and I know I read recently about the serrated surfaces that slightly irritate them enough to product the slime. I've also read that many places harvest it naturally, or feed the snails Korean ginseng which makes them over-produce the slime and it is extracted/harvested naturally as they move around.

Then there was this article:http://www.today.com/id/43911194/ns/today-style/t/snailed-it-snail-slime-face-cream-hot-beauty-trend/#.VCjYdhZVhOE

that says "To produce their coveted slime, snails are exposed to “safe mechanical stress,” in which they’re stimulated repeatedly during a life cycle." To which I read "safe mechanical stress" was a gentle-enough serrated surface.

Although I've got to say, when I was doing research it was VERY difficult to find information past "secret extraction processes" LOL


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> The Milky Dress sounds fun, I'll trade the PureDerm, and I'm meh on the Pure Smile but the variations sound interesting.


Yeah maybe we all start to get tired of Purederm, Pure Smile and Pure Skin. What do you guys think about 'pure' stuff?


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been looking at several more articles and reports from the last few years about snail mucus, and they all mention that the snails are not harmed during the extraction process.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah maybe we all start to get tired of Purederm, Pure Smile and Pure Skin. What do you guys think about 'pure' stuff?


I am not pure.  lol

I actually am fine with the purederm wrinkle thingies because I just started to get the elevenses (those II lines between the eyes) and I bought "frownies" to help with that, but I will try those purederm wrinkle gel masks too.

The Pure Smile - if they are masks, I am fine with it.  I just don't want mayu!   Pure Skin - which one is that?  I don't remember pure skin.....


----------



## candes (Sep 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh, no. Praying I don't get the mayu masks. Frown town.


If you think about it, this is even a pretty poor ingredient for a skin care product. Maybe they can throw in some beef lard to boot? True?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 29, 2014)

candes said:


> If you think about it, this is even a pretty poor ingredient for a skin care product. Maybe they can throw in some beef lard to boot? True?


Isn't lard one of the primary ingredients in soap? I mean I know now people will often use olive oil or other vegetable-based oils, but I thought it was originally lard.


----------



## candes (Sep 29, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Isn't lard one of the primary ingredients in soap? I mean I know now people will often use olive oil or other vegetable-based oils, but I thought it was originally lard.


Saponification (soap making)entails extraction of fatty acid salts and glycerol. Slapping bake shop lard on your face is another thing.

Horse Oil


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 29, 2014)

candes said:


> Saponification (soap making)entails extraction of fatty acid salts and glycerol. Slapping bake shop lard on your face is another thing.
> 
> Horse Oil
> 
> ...


Obviously yes, (and the idea of smearing a bunch of crisco on my face and exclaiming, "just like soap!" is cracking me up)

...anyway lard and shortening are definitely used to make soap, aka are ingredients in soap, so it's not much of a leap that horse oil could be used in exactly the same way and be listed as an ingredient in a skin care item.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not pure. lol
> 
> I actually am fine with the purederm wrinkle thingies because I just started to get the elevenses (those II lines between the eyes) and I bought "frownies" to help with that, but I will try those purederm wrinkle gel masks too.
> 
> The Pure Smile - if they are masks, I am fine with it. I just don't want mayu! Pure Skin - which one is that? I don't remember pure skin.....


I have those 11 lines and use anything to fade them. Actually they are doing really well (fading) but I use too many products to even actually know what is helping. I just hope it's not that Sulwahasoo that I just ran out of that did it all.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not pure.  lol
> 
> I actually am fine with the purederm wrinkle thingies because I just started to get the elevenses (those II lines between the eyes) and I bought "frownies" to help with that, but I will try those purederm wrinkle gel masks too.
> 
> The Pure Smile - if they are masks, I am fine with it.  I just don't want mayu!   Pure Skin - which one is that?  I don't remember pure skin.....


Lol what? XD

Purederm is not my fave somehow...I could get them super cheap with mass hauls from gmarket (did this last time with some college friends). Those doesn't seem like they work for me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pure skin is the lemon curd overnight mask from KMW1. Not sure what else. But not miraculous either. Just an alginate layer on my face to preserve moisture. But messy...hair and pillow lint got stuck.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ooh. In that case, maybe I won't use it. Hope I get a different one. I can't believe people would eat horses.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think most other countries can't believe we eat steroid-injected chicken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hear you, though. I hope these horses lived long and comfortable lives before being turned into cosmetics and glue. I don't feel bad about putting spiders and snails on my face, but since we have such close relationships with horses, it feels a bit weird.

But hey, I eat meat and wear leather, so I guess it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 29, 2014)

My thoughts on the mask box:



Spoiler



I wish there had been more sheet masks included and less of the patches -- a bust patch, two neck patches, a box of undereye patches -- patch overload.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I think most other countries can't believe we eat steroid-injected chicken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hear you, though. I hope these horses lived long and comfortable lives before being turned into cosmetics and glue. I don't feel bad about putting spiders and snails on my face, but since we have such close relationships with horses, it feels a bit weird.
> 
> But hey, I eat meat and wear leather, so I guess it doesn't bother me too much.


There was news that horse DNA was found in some meatballs some months ago. Was a ruckus! Someone had to do explanations then. Not cool. Idk what this world has become... we might be moving towards an era of OMG-ness and using every single source possible for our products. Hmm..


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> There was news that horse DNA was found in some meatballs some months ago. Was a ruckus! Someone had to do explanations then. Not cool. Idk what this world has become... we might be moving towards an era of OMG-ness and using every single source possible for our products. Hmm..


I remember that!

I can understand being angry if you're told you're consuming one thing, but really eating another. Correct food labeling is important. However I'm trying to understand people's issues with horse products? My family owns 3 horses, my sister is a professional rider, so I have a special place in my heart for them, but even I understand that in many, many countries it's very normal to consume horse meat. As a matter of fact, my parents just came back from Sicily and they said it was one of the most common meats that street vendors were cooking. When there's an injured horse that has to be put down, why waste it is their philosophy. 

Idk I just don't think horse fat in a cosmetic is a big deal, unless they are killing horses SOLELY for their fat for cosmetics, which is not something I've ever heard of.

But I guess if anyone is uncomfortable about certain ingredients, feel free to ship your stuff to me LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

@MissJexie  as someone who remembers that in the mid-1970's, horsemeat was being sold, because beef was so expensive (yes, that was here in the USA), I understand that horses are just another type of source for food and other products. In some countries, our beef eating ways are disgusting!!  lol

That said, for me, because I have a mental image of "King of the Wind" in my head, it is hard for me to slap a facial mask made out of horse oil on my face, so I am glad I didn't get that one.   I know that some of the wood glues I use are made from horses, so I can and have used products made from them.

I just feel because there are many people here who are trying to use non-animal product items, that the Mayu should have been explained on the Memesheet.....I would be interested to see how the picture looks like for the Mayu mask and if there is an image of a horse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 30, 2014)

@@biancardi, which box or item has the mayu? I can't seem to find it, thanks.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I remember that!
> 
> I can understand being angry if you're told you're consuming one thing, but really eating another. Correct food labeling is important. *However I'm trying to understand people's issues with horse products?* My family owns 3 horses, my sister is a professional rider, so I have a special place in my heart for them, but even I understand that in many, many countries it's very normal to consume horse meat. As a matter of fact, my parents just came back from Sicily and they said it was one of the most common meats that street vendors were cooking. When there's an injured horse that has to be put down, why waste it is their philosophy.
> 
> ...


It's a big world out there. Some people view horses as majestic, beautiful, etc and should not be eaten or slapped on you're face, my Mother is like that.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, which box or item has the mayu? I can't seem to find it, thanks.


it is the mask 5 that just shipped out - pure smile sheet masks - one of the options is the mayu sheet mask.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I remember that!
> 
> I can understand being angry if you're told you're consuming one thing, but really eating another. Correct food labeling is important. However I'm trying to understand people's issues with horse products? My family owns 3 horses, my sister is a professional rider, so I have a special place in my heart for them, but even I understand that in many, many countries it's very normal to consume horse meat. As a matter of fact, my parents just came back from Sicily and they said it was one of the most common meats that street vendors were cooking. When there's an injured horse that has to be put down, why waste it is their philosophy.
> 
> ...


OK, this is actually making me feel a little better about it, but I'm not sure I can overcome the image I have of horses as beloved companions, even if the horse oil is just a sensible, waste-not-want-not byproduct (which I'm sure it is). It doesn't even make sense; I'm sure I'm probably unknowingly using glue and who-knows-what-else made from horses all the time, so what's the difference if I moisturize my face with mayu, really? I'm going to have to keep thinking on this, but I hope it ends up being a non-issue and I get one of the other interesting mask varieties in my box.


----------



## had706 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about the pig collagen in the elizavecca green piggy collagen jella mask. I'm thinking it may come from pig skin and I feel kinda guilty using it with that cute piggy looking at me on the container  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the pig collagen in the elizavecca green piggy collagen jella mask. I'm thinking it may come from pig skin and I feel kinda guilty using it with that cute piggy looking at me on the container  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty sure it does come from pig skin. If it makes you feel any better, Asians consume pork more than any other meat, so it's again a case of using every part of the animal, and not that pigs are being raised just for cosmetics. Everything's better with bacon, even skin care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone gets a mayu mask that they feel squeamish about, I'll trade one of my bazillion non-protein masks for it if you want. Assuming horse oil doesn't make me break out or something.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

Ha ha, yeah, I feel guilty enough using piggy collagen products, but at least I can rationalize that away with the fact that I eat pork and bacon (and pork belly... drool) all the time. I don't think I could knowingly eat horse meat, though. Not judging those who do, to be clear!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel no issues with using as it is a waste product otherwise. I am not really squeamish and it was on my wishlist at bnk


----------



## had706 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh I'm gonna use it but I may have to cover his little piggy face with tape or something so he stops looking at me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> Oh I'm gonna use it but I may have to cover his little piggy face with tape or something so he stops looking at me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Give him a mask and a cape in permanent pen and he is super pig.... Beauty superhero


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> Oh I'm gonna use it but I may have to cover his little piggy face with tape or something so he stops looking at me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My lab partner did that during our pig dissection in high school.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a hard time looking at the little piggy on the jar too, but only because I have an English Bulldog that could almost pass for a pig...right down to the curly tail and snorting sounds, lol! If it wasn't for bacon, I think I'd give up pig products entirely!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I have a hard time looking at the little piggy on the jar too, but only because I have an English Bulldog that could almost pass for a pig...right down to the curly tail and snorting sounds, lol! If it wasn't for bacon, I think I'd give up pig products entirely!


My fiance' loves chicken bacon, its so much healthier than pig bacon!! He's currently in the process of weeding out meat, but hes having a hard time lol. I don't blame him.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 30, 2014)

I barely have a bust to begin with, much less to enhance... ;(

I'm not super excited with this box, tbh. I'm sure I'll be happier when I get the box in my hands (it's at the post office), but eh. Looks like a great value, as always, and I'm glad they are adding more variety than just facial sheet masks, even if I don't personally care for neck or bust or undereye masks. Has anyone used the pig collagen one before? I don't really see how that's a mask if you don't wash it off, but okay...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I barely have a bust to begin with, much less to enhance... ;(
> 
> I'm not super excited with this box, tbh. I'm sure I'll be happier when I get the box in my hands (it's at the post office), but eh. Looks like a great value, as always, and I'm glad they are adding more variety than just facial sheet masks, even if I don't personally care for neck or bust or undereye masks. *Has anyone used the pig collagen one before? I don't really see how that's a mask if you don't wash it off, but okay...*


I think it is a sleep pack, quite frankly.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 30, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the pig collagen mask

@biancardi  @@Bunbunny @everybody on MUT

I bought a jar recently and loved it so much I got a back up jar!

It is more like a mask pack.

I slather it on and then wipe it off after 20 minutes or more.

I haven't slept with it yet, but I am pretty sure you can.

But it is a mask...not a moisturizer. It won't sink into your skin the way a moisturizer will. It actually can leave a bit of a film on your skin which is why you need to wipe it off.

But it is amazing! It visibly and I mean visibly, tightens and tones my face and then leaves it buttery soft.

(and the jelly consistency is fun to play with too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I am really thrilled they are including it in this box.

Excited for everyone to try it!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

@LisaLeah  thank you for that review!!  It must be like that berrisure mask - where it could be either a wipe off or sleep pack.

nice....I will have to try that soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  thank you for that review!!  It must be like that berrisure mask - where it could be either a wipe off or sleep pack.
> 
> nice....I will have to try that soon!


I haven't cracked open the Berristure mask yet, so I can't compare first hand.

But it seems like the Berristure is a bit stickier???

Btw, the Piggy mask is a super hot product in Korea (and through out Asia right now). So much so, that there are many knockoffs of it.

I think you will really like it!

It is a star product in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I haven't cracked open the Berristure mask yet, so I can't compare first hand.
> 
> But it seems like the Berristure is a bit stickier???
> 
> ...


yes, berrisure is very watery-sticky.   But I was able to use it as a sleep pack on really hot nights - lol.  But mainly, I used it as a wash off mask.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, wrong thread, ignore this one.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 1, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Love your review on the Elizavecca! Have you tried the Saint Peau Collagen Pudding Pack from Cute Wishlist 2, by any chance? It seems very similar to the Elizavecca piggy mask, and I'm curious how they compare.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@LisaLeah Love your review on the Elizavecca! Have you tried the Saint Peau Collagen Pudding Pack from Cute Wishlist 2, by any chance? It seems very similar to the Elizavecca piggy mask, and I'm curious how they compare.


I'm using the Saint Peau sleeping pack right now, and I'm really enjoying it! It smells amazing and leaves my skin hydrated in the morning.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 1, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm using the Saint Peau sleeping pack right now, and I'm really enjoying it! It smells amazing and leaves my skin hydrated in the morning.


I like it a lot, too! &lt;3 My one little complaint is that the grapefruit scent, as delicious as it is, is a bit too energizing for me to fall asleep. I wonder which collagen pack would win in a smackdown: Elizavecca or Saint Peau?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@LisaLeah Love your review on the Elizavecca! Have you tried the Saint Peau Collagen Pudding Pack from Cute Wishlist 2, by any chance? It seems very similar to the Elizavecca piggy mask, and I'm curious how they compare.


I didn't get the CW2 box, so I haven't tried it.

fyi, the scent of the Piggy Mask is fairly earthy. So no citrus blast to keep anyone up!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 1, 2014)

I got my global and pinkaholic today. Really loved both. Been eyeing the BCdation from tonymoly, and this is the newer version so that's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only thing I don't like from the box is yet another RED lip product. I always get red or orange, no matter which box..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Yogurt box spoilers:

MemeBox Yogurt Cosmetics, Pure Smile Yogurt Mask x2, Happy Bath Facial Yogurt Cleansing Foam, Ettang Modeling Take Out Cup Pack Yogurt, Purederm Skin Softening Strawberry Yogurt Mask, Rappol Calming Cream and Holika Holika I Want Chu Lip Balm in Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

It looks okay to me... Not rushing to buy though


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting @kellysilva

I like it more than I thought I would.

Love all the masks!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yogurt box spoilers:
> 
> MemeBox Yogurt Cosmetics, Pure Smile Yogurt Mask x2, Happy Bath Facial Yogurt Cleansing Foam, Ettang Modeling Take Out Cup Pack Yogurt, Purederm Skin Softening Strawberry Yogurt Mask, Rappol Calming Cream and Holika Holika I Want Chu Lip Balm in Strawberry Smoothie


Im glad I got this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

I purchased a Happy Bath Yogurt face wash from KoreaDepart last year, it was a different version (I can't recall which type it was, but it was a berry version). It was absolutely awful, and it left my skin feeling really dry and tight. But it also seemed to have an alcohol smell to it, and I actually think it contained a fair bit of it (which seems especially odd for a moisturizing yogurt mask). 

I'm really hoping this product is nothing like that, or that they updated their yogurt face washes. But I'm not going to lie, I'm not really thrilled to try it. Could anyone that uses it just give us an update on if it's any good?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I purchased a Happy Bath Yogurt face wash from KoreaDepart last year, it was a different version (I can't recall which type it was, but it was a berry version). It was absolutely awful, and it left my skin feeling really dry and tight. But it also seemed to have an alcohol smell to it, and I actually think it contained a fair bit of it (which seems especially odd for a moisturizing yogurt mask).
> 
> I'm really hoping this product is nothing like that, or that they updated their yogurt face washes. But I'm not going to lie, I'm not really thrilled to try it. Could anyone that uses it just give us an update on if it's any good?


Oh no, same brand? Hopefully it was nothing like the one you received but I'm sure everyone will update about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh no, same brand? Hopefully it was nothing like the one you received but I'm sure everyone will update about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sadly, yes. I checked my order information on my account and it says the version is called "Smooth Type," not sure what that means though. I just hope they updated the line, because the packaging does look VERY different from the packaging they had for all the yogurt facial washes I saw when I purchased one (all of them had similar white packaging). So there is hope!


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

The yogurt box looks so yummy, I wish my skin could tolerate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are the Holika2 lip balms tinted significantly? What do they smell like?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> The yogurt box looks so yummy, I wish my skin could tolerate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are the Holika2 lip balms tinted significantly? What do they smell like?


The Holika Holika I Wantchu lip balms come with one for a man (with the little yellow mustache print) and one for a woman (the pink lip print). I haven't seen this version in real life yet, but I assume the yogurt one for men is just white, and the strawberry one will probably just have a slight pink tint. I doubt it will offer much tint once applied.


----------



## seachange (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Holika Holika I Wantchu lip balms come with one for a man (with the little yellow mustache print) and one for a woman (the pink lip print). I haven't seen this version in real life yet, but I assume the yogurt one for men is just white, and the strawberry one will probably just have a slight pink tint. I doubt it will offer much tint once applied.


LOL, that sounds absolutely ridiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that's optional, otherwise they need to provide "the man" too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> LOL, that sounds absolutely ridiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that's optional, otherwise that need to provide "the man" too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahahah, it's really just a silly gimmick. I'm sure you can use the yogurt one too.

(I'm pretty sure most lip balm is pretty gender neutral!)

It is rather silly though, isn't it? But apparently they're supposed to be flavors that complement each other, haha.  

ETA: There's a similar product in the US, and I received those in a subscription box as well. They were called "Kissstix."


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 2, 2014)

I finally got my honey box today and my skin is in love! I used the peeling mask, the sheet mask and the lifting honey massage cream tonight. I think the cream will be a must have product for me. It sinks in ridiculously fast and leaves my skin incredibly soft and moisturized. Love it! I had 10 boxes come this week, expecting a bunch more soon. I stopped tracking them, they show up and I'm surprised, lol!


----------



## had706 (Oct 2, 2014)

My pinkaholic box will be here today! Well it's coming registered mail so they won't deliver it but I should be able to get it tomorrow! I'm excited - bring on the pinkness!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

had706 said:


> My pinkaholic box will be here today! Well it's coming registered mail so they won't deliver it but I should be able to get it tomorrow! I'm excited - bring on the pinkness!


I am hoping mine will touch down Saturday.  It's landed in NYC and passed customs and been dispatched from the normal post office there!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 2, 2014)

anyone got the brow box yet , wonder what is in it,


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yogurt box spoilers:
> 
> MemeBox Yogurt Cosmetics, Pure Smile Yogurt Mask x2, Happy Bath Facial Yogurt Cleansing Foam, Ettang Modeling Take Out Cup Pack Yogurt, Purederm Skin Softening Strawberry Yogurt Mask, Rappol Calming Cream and Holika Holika I Want Chu Lip Balm in Strawberry Smoothie


I'm glad we got a cream, I was hoping for a load of cooling matti flying creams, but yogurt masks are usually really good too, also like the idea of his and hers lip balms


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 3, 2014)

I dont know, but to me the yoghurt box is really underwhealming. was expecting more yogurt masks/creams etc from brands other than Purederm/smile. Im just so done with those brands..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I dont know, but to me the yoghurt box is really underwhealming. was expecting more yogurt masks/creams etc from brands other than Purederm/smile. Im just so done with those brands..


thank goodness!  I have been looking at that spoiler for a few days now, and I thought, damn, that is a pretty sad looking box.   Maybe I will feel the love when I get it in my hands, but I have the feeling I may give/trade a lot of it away.

The masks &amp; molding pack are the only things that interest me - maybe the cooling cream once I see what that is (since there are no description cards in that pic and I cannot find that brand anywhere on the web right now)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 3, 2014)

Cafe box spoilers!!!!   Love this one!!!! (Definitely a cafe theme rather than just coffee, but there is one coffee item....



Spoiler



So happy they gave us the TonyMoly product we begged for!  Also loving the Holika Holika dessert balm!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I dont know, but to me the yoghurt box is really underwhealming. was expecting more yogurt masks/creams etc from brands other than Purederm/smile. Im just so done with those brands..


I kind of agree


----------



## Andi B (Oct 3, 2014)

Lipstick box spoilers.....



Spoiler



It's slightly better than I thought...I actually like the Hope Girl Milky Balm formula (maybe the only one of their products I'm a fan of), so I'm happy with that. I also like the Karadium and Shara Shara lippies.  Cheek Room...meh, but the color is nice.  Not sure what to think about the other two yet.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

@@Andi B  yeah!  I love the cafe box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  what is so ironic is that I purchased one of the balms the other month!! haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Cafe box spoilers!!!!   Love this one!!!! (Definitely a cafe theme rather than just coffee, but there is one coffee item....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cafe box looks great!!! Thanks for the spoilers


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Lipstick box spoilers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm not sure what to think about this box, I was thinking they would have a better selection.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't regret cancelling these two


----------



## flushblush (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for the spoilers, @@Andi B! I really like the Cafe box and might have bought it if I didn't have "coffee" so firmly entrenched in my mind. It looks so fun &amp; I'm glad for those who bought it. I'm also happy to see such a nice variety of shades in the lipstick box, but very much okay with not having bought it. I probably would have ended up with a box full of unflattering lippies - those nudes would not work for me.


----------



## catyz (Oct 3, 2014)

the lip box surprisingly looks really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

I just remembered that a lot of CS questions with memebox won't be answered (or answered sloooowly) because they are on holiday!!  I was wondering why my shipping wasn't updated for my cafe box...

it won't show up now until monday for the shipping notice

I wish there had been more coffee "stuff" in the cafe box, but now I have a project this weekend!!  I have a ton of shea butter and I found a nice recipe that is a dup for Fig &amp; Yarrow's coffee body scrub.  So, that will be my project  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh gosh I LOVE the Cafe box! Really wish I had nabbed it!!!


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 3, 2014)

The lipstick box is surprisingly much better than I expected.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just remembered that a lot of CS questions with memebox won't be answered (or answered sloooowly) because they are on holiday!!  I was wondering why my shipping wasn't updated for my cafe box...
> 
> it won't show up now until monday for the shipping notice
> 
> I wish there had been more coffee "stuff" in the cafe box, but now I have a project this weekend!!  I have a ton of shea butter and I found a nice recipe that is a dup for Fig &amp; Yarrow's coffee body scrub.  So, that will be my project  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're right! I've been wondering why I didn't get the tracking number for my set too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Oct 3, 2014)

The Cafe box looks great!



Spoiler



But the pure smile masks are so out of place. Tea in a cafe themed box??



And actually really want the lipstick box now...


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 3, 2014)

Surprisingly good boxes, I hope I got them (I may have gotten the last value set but I'm worried it was a glitch in the system). Only got it for the cafe box, so I'm alright with the Lipstick box... but I'm worried I'll get too many orange-y/nude shades.


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not having complete meme envy about the cafe box, but I know if I had ordered it I would have squealed at it.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

engawa said:


> The Cafe box looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the tea make sense since you can get lots of teas at cafes!

I don't think the curation is 100% on point here, especially when the majority of us ordered this box because we assumed COFFEE, but honestly it's a pretty good box over all! I'm happy with it and excited to check it out more once it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope they include the cute chocolate milk mask thing from TonyMoly in the new cacao box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

I love the Cafe box! Even though I was thinking coffee too, I am not disappointed at all by the spoilers.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought cafe on restock last week. Quite happy with it as we predicted the TM item and was surprised to see they actually curated it. Yeah darn pure stuff made it into this one hahah. I thought there was no chance but I was wrong assuming that it is coffee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I still love it I think...(it might take 3 weeks to reach me now argh)

Was hoping for something similar to the maxim instant coffee in this. Maybe a pure coffee box soon!!! Want~~


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 3, 2014)

Cafe box looks good! The items have unique packaging &lt;3

Is it just me, or anything donkey is in style right now? Lol


----------



## tacitus (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm really happy with the Cafe box! Its totally not what I was expecting, I thought it would be all coffee products, but this is actually a nice surprise. It has some really cute and interesting things in there that I haven't tried before.

The lipstick box is better than I thought it would be. I didn't get it, but I sort of wish I got the bundle as then I'd have both of them already!


----------



## amidea (Oct 4, 2014)

sadly i think the cafe box is cuter than the second cute wishlist.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 4, 2014)

Did anyone receive all about brows? I was really curious about that one..


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 4, 2014)

I am 100% in love with everything from the Cafe box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely order again if it restocks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks so much for the spoilers, @@Andi B! I really like the Cafe box and might have bought it if I didn't have "coffee" so firmly entrenched in my mind. It looks so fun &amp; I'm glad for those who bought it. I'm also happy to see such a nice variety of shades in the lipstick box, but very much okay with not having bought it. I probably would have ended up with a box full of unflattering lippies - those nudes would not work for me.


Me too! I didn't want a bunch of products that smelled like coffee. Luckily, I did buy that cupcake lip balm (in a different color than any of the 3 sent by Meme) and it is on its way to me now. Yah! Almost got a Tonymoly latte similar to the one in the box, but it is on my wishlist instead.

As for the lipstick box, I'm so glad I didn't buy it. I did get the All About Lips box, and, even though I wasn't crazy about it, I actually liked it better than the lipstick box. Yah again! It is such a bittersweet feeling to see a box reveal when you didn't buy it and you realize you really, really, really want it. I think that feeling is probably worse for me than seeing a box I did buy and realizing I don't want it.

Oh, let's see if I can post a pic of the Tonymoly item I would've gotten--a mocha pore pack--mmm!!!  






Oh, and just for fun, here is a pic that shows all of the cupcake lip balms. I would have gotten chocolate, but it was out of stock when I placed my order. So, I got 02 Pink Cupcake instead:


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Me too! I didn't want a bunch of products that smelled like coffee. Luckily, I did buy that cupcake lip balm (in a different color than any of the 3 sent by Meme) and it is on its way to me now. Yah! Almost got a Tonymoly latte similar to the one in the box, but it is on my wishlist instead.
> 
> As for the lipstick box, I'm so glad I didn't buy it. I did get the All About Lips box, and, even though I wasn't crazy about it, I actually liked it better than the lipstick box. Yah again! It is such a bittersweet feeling to see a box reveal when you didn't buy it and you realize you really, really, really want it. I think that feeling is probably worse for me than seeing a box I did buy and realizing I don't want it.
> 
> ...


Ooo I do hope I get the Plum Pink Cupcake, the lemon cupcake or, the pink cupcake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Oct 5, 2014)

The cupcake lip balms look delicious. I want them all!

I wonder if there will be similar items in the Desserts box?

I can't wait to get my hands on my Cafe box. I almost bought that latte scrub thingy last week.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ooo I do hope I get the Plum Pink Cupcake, the lemon cupcake or, the pink cupcake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll hope for the Plum Pink for you. I think I saw on the card they sent out with the box (someone had taken a pic of the card) that they are not giving out the lemon or the pink cupcake. I believe the 3 options from Memebox were Red Cupcake, Peach Cupcake, and Plum Pink Cupcake. I didn't get the cafe box, so I won't be getting one of those. Eventually though, I think I'd like to have them all. I just hope the product inside is at least ok. If it is really terrible, I may just stick with the one, but I'll enjoy it at least for the packaging. Can't go wrong with the cuteness level of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope they give us the choco one for our choco mania box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or even the dessert box!

I wanted this item for either the choco or dessert box, but I don't think they make it anymore. It is a gel eyeliner


----------



## Andi B (Oct 5, 2014)

Yep, the cupcak/dessert balms are one item that I wouldn't mind seeing repeated in other boxes. I was thinking the same thing about them being perfect for the dessert and/or future Cute Wishlist boxes. I am the "cupcake queen" at work, so I have to have them all!


----------



## wonderings (Oct 5, 2014)

_Blackheads No More_ spoiler posted on facebook and at memebox.com:

*Spoiler #1 MIGABEE Hot &amp; Cool Pore Care Set 1 set – retails at $43*
1. Hot Pore Peeling System
Opens up clogged pores by heating up the surface of the skin with pepper extract infusions, and adds steam deep into the pores for effective surface skin exfoliation.

2. Cooling Mask Clean
This multi-function, multi-purpose mask/cleanser tightens enlarged pores and soothes irritated skin. When used as a facial mask, it calms and soothes the skin after exfoliation. When used as a facial cleanser, it removes oil, dirt, and other impurities from deep within the pores.

3. Peppermint Mist
Spritz your way to blackhead relief! Infused with a powerful blend of peppermint and witch hazel, this mist will refine pores and leave skin with an ultra-clean sensation!






(Edited to add product picture)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

I just want the peppermint mist - lol


----------



## wonderings (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just want the peppermint mist - lol


I love mint too.  The whole set sounds nice....but the box is an expensive one @ $39.

Do you think the sizes in the picture are accurate?  Because if so, they're small.  30ml is about 1 ounce.   That effectively removes any temptation from this spoiler pour moi!  Whee, I'm free!


----------



## seachange (Oct 5, 2014)

wonderings said:


> I love mint too.  The whole set sounds nice....but the box is an expensive one @ $39.
> 
> Do you think the sizes in the picture are accurate?  Because if so, they're small.  30ml is about 1 ounce.   That effectively removes any temptation from this spoiler pour moi!  Whee, I'm free!


It's a set,so it will count as full size item.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

seachange said:


> It's a set,so it will count as full size item.


Oh aye!  It's just less exciting knowing that it's a smaller sample kit.

That said, Migabee looks like a very nice brand - many of their labels remind me of kiehl's.  I'm seeing this kit on sale @ 50% off on migabee.com!  http://migabee.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=120


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Oh aye!  It's just less exciting knowing that it's a smaller sample kit.
> 
> That said, Migabee looks like a very nice brand - many of their labels remind me of kiehl's.  I'm seeing this kit on sale @ 50% off on migabee.com!  http://migabee.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=120


Memebox deals with a lot of discontinued items from what I've seen (especially when it comes to the higher end brands/high value items), so I'm not at all surprised. But if they're charging $18 at 50% off, that's still a great value for a Memebox. Especially since this box will probably contain 6-7 full size items. I mean, that's nearly half the cost of the box.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just want the peppermint mist - lol


hot dang. now I want it too... *drools* I wonder if this set will be full-sized or samples like chosungah (moisture surge). imma do some diggin..


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 6, 2014)

unboxing video of my mask box in the reviews &amp; spoilers thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they give us the choco one for our choco mania box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or even the dessert box!
> 
> I wanted this item for either the choco or dessert box, but I don't think they make it anymore. It is a gel eyeliner


Just to make you feel better about not having it- I've had one of those and it gets dry really quickly , so after short while it is difficult to put it on. It is cute though


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

I would be most displeased to get a gel eyelner in a chocolate box. maybe in petit treasures there might be one.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Just to make you feel better about not having it- I've had one of those and it gets dry really quickly , so after short while it is difficult to put it on. It is cute though


It would be perfect to clean out and maybe pop in some lip balm or a lipstick you've worn down so it is now hard to put on. I'd still LOVE to have it just for the packaging--in Petite Treasures, in Chocolate Mania, in any box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

If anyone gets Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, and/or Rapunzel, please, please, please snap a pic if you can and post it here! Except for Rapunzel, I wanted to get the other 2 in a value set, but I had to wait until the end of the month and they sold out before that. I mean, I was completely obsessed with getting these, lol! Really drives me nuts that they are showing up early as a surprise. But, I have gotten a few sleeping packs (with a few more on the way) and I bought some whitening stuff from Testerkorea, so I think I can get over not getting them except for the surprise of them being early. I still want to see what is in them though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

i wanna see sleeping beauty and repunzel... i don't need a whitening box.... already auditioning for casper as is


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> If anyone gets Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, and/or Rapunzel, please, please, please snap a pic if you can and post it here! Except for Rapunzel, I wanted to get the other 2 in a value set, but I had to wait until the end of the month and they sold out before that. I mean, I was completely obsessed with getting these, lol! Really drives me nuts that they are showing up early as a surprise. But, I have gotten a few sleeping packs (with a few more on the way) and I bought some whitening stuff from Testerkorea, so I think I can get over not getting them except for the surprise of them being early. I still want to see what is in them though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Y'know, I don't actually think they're early! I think people (myself included) tend to forget that the Korean timezone is ahead of ours, at least in the US. So October 7 in Korea is October 6 in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It also occurred to me this morning that while Snow White could contain whitening/brightening skincare, it could also contain base makeup. I hope it's skincare!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

they are early. they were shipped yesterday, was supposed to ship today


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wanna see sleeping beauty and repunzel... i don't need a whitening box.... already auditioning for casper as is


Oh I'm Casper overall. But sadly, I'm getting some sun spots under my eyes. That, and I have some rosacea. So, anything that will help even out my Casper-ness is something I want, haha.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they are early. they were shipped yesterday, was supposed to ship today


I was trying to say that today was yesterday in Korea, due to timezones.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I was trying to say that today was yesterday in Korea, due to timezones.


nah they were shipped on 6th in korea time. possibly as they are moving warehouse


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nah they were shipped on 6th in korea time. possibly as they are moving warehouse


Oh, okay! Sorry. My tracking shows that mine were shipped on the 6th US time, at least I think - I could be misreading. I rarely get the bundles, but they always show shipment the day before the official ship date, and I just assumed it was due to time zones.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

dhl is in local tiime for each locale.... know that as ofen the plane from germany to uk says it takes about twenty minutes.


----------



## had706 (Oct 7, 2014)

My princesses boxes are on the truck with my dhl driver! Yeah!! Just rapunzel and sleeping beauty but I'm dying to know whats in them. I won't be home for another 6 hours at least so I'm hoping someone posts spoilers before that!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

i want to see how good the 'princess' boxes are


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 7, 2014)

I didn't order any of the first series of Princess boxes but I'm seriously curious what they are like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 7, 2014)

I have ordered all three and I am bursting to see them! Mine wont be here til tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Y'know, I don't actually think they're early! I think people (myself included) tend to forget that the Korean timezone is ahead of ours, at least in the US. So October 7 in Korea is October 6 in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It also occurred to me this morning that while Snow White could contain whitening/brightening skincare, it could also contain base makeup. I hope it's skincare!


folks here are also really good at posting the pics. 

Taking a deep breath...


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

DYINGGGG to know how the Princess boxes are, I cancelled all of mine. I will be kicking myself in the @$$ if there up to par.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 7, 2014)

Ugh, my bundle was just delivered (along with #15 and one of my birchboxes!) and I won't be home for 3.5 hours! I hope these boxes are worth the angst!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Ha ha ha (nervous laughter), kind of funny how everyone who has gotten/will be getting their boxes today won't be home for hours! *counts on fingers* About 4 more hours for me.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Oct 7, 2014)

Did not have time to take pictures of my princess boxes don't know if I am in love with them. Rapunzel was hair products, snow white skin whitening products and sleeping beauty products to help your skin while you sleep. At least that is what I can remember being in the boxes I only glanced in them.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

@@LadyManah posted Snow White/Sleeping Beauty spoilers in the Superbox Spoilers thread!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-54

*Edited to add link


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

I was really surprised at how well curated the boxes were, and they all fit their theme well.

I was also rather thrilled to see another Chosungah product (and another Elizavecca one!)


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Oct 9, 2014)

The new get it beauty box for October is up on the Korean memebox site... most of this will end up being in global #16, based on past boxes!



Spoiler



get it beauty box october- american/euro brands won't be in the global box

I'm really excited for the Clean it Zero!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> The new get it beauty box for October is up on the Korean memebox site... most of this will end up being in global #16, based on past boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd buy that box


----------



## yunii (Oct 9, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> The new get it beauty box for October is up on the Korean memebox site... most of this will end up being in global #16, based on past boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

Head to Toe Box Spoilers!



Spoiler



I wasn't super excited when I first opened this box, but after taking a few minutes to look at everything, I think this is a very solid, useful box with quality products...except for the hoo-hoo shampoo!  Nein danke! 






The ProYou peeling scrub seems like it will be great...it's creamy with scrubby grains in it and it has a nice light fragrance.  The Milky Dress foot essence will be great for "boot season"...no stinky boot feet, lol!  I'm also happy to see another Elizavecca product.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

so many jokes about number five come to mind... but none are clean so I will not say them

thankyou for that. a good box though


----------



## tulosai (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Dying for the Halloween spoilers too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

Halloween Box Spoilers...



Spoiler



  This box just isn't for me.  I am only excited about the Elizavecca Liptoo, purely for the novelty factor. I don't know what I was expecting, but I know I won't buy another makeup-centric box.  I've been disappointed too many times, so I guess I'm just picky about my makeup.  I hope others who got this will enjoy it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

Head to Toe is MUCH better than expected! I would grab it in a heartbeat if it was still on the site.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 9, 2014)

The Halloween box is okay- not as good as I hoped for but not as bad as I feared. I'l get use out of 4, 5, and 6 for sure, and know just who in my life will love #7.  Willing to reserve judgment on the other 3 until I have them in hand... we'll see.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

Halloween is meh but it should be called the Halloween box sponsered by revecen


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Head to Toe is MUCH better than expected! I would grab it in a heartbeat if it was still on the site.


me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> so many jokes about number five come to mind... but none are clean so I will not say them
> 
> thankyou for that. a good box though


I know not everyone would be down for it, so I totally understand your restraint, but I have a guttermind so really wish you would, lol.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Halloween Box Spoilers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm going as a witch for Halloween, or a Monster High character LOL


----------



## Taleez (Oct 9, 2014)

When I first saw the Halloween box I was disappointed, but now aster thinking it could be exactly what I want. Depends on the quality of the Revecen items of course, but there were a few costumes I was thinking of doing that had some serious white and or purple going on. I like that they went the costume direction. Not really what I had thought would be in it, but I think I can get a good amount of use out of this dependent on the quality because I am always heavily into the intricate face painting for Halloween.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Head to Toe is actually a pretty great box! Sad I didn't snag that one!

Halloween isn't up my alley, but it's definitely better than I thought it was going to be!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 10, 2014)

So happy about head to toe!!!  Seems like a great box for me (and a couple of funny products to joke about too).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Cute Wishlist 3, not my photo


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

if I cannot get rid of the creepy girl suncream, I will toss the top away.  It is a pump bottle.  That is one of the creepiest things I have seen. I will have nightmares - lol

I find nothing cute about that box.  That isn't my idea of cute.  And the hope girl repeat makes me angry.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

I will kick myself if OMG 3 is great. I couldn't get both, and decided to get Cute 3 instead of OMG.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Makes me lukewarm.... Creepiest box ever


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if I cannot get rid of the creepy girl suncream, I will toss the top away. It is a pump bottle. That is one of the creepiest things I have seen. I will have nightmares - lol


This.

*shivers*

..... Must watch super mario cat video now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

This box looks like it was curated for a child. A preteen, at most.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Two repeats, not cool! That's ridiculous.


----------



## Leja (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Cute Wishlist 3, not my photo


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Does someone maybe knows some of the products..?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Leja on the superbox discussion thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/?p=2309147


----------



## Leja (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Leja on the superbox discussion thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/?p=2309147


Perfect! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think the girl is creepy. Maybe tacky, yes. Am okay with the lip scrub and cream. 

Hope girl is a durrr....but I'll find somewhere it can go. Hoping my OMG3 makes up for the price I paid for this bundle. Will not judge more until I receive it. Argh the agonizing wait.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow that is a load of crap in CW3! I hope at least that $47 cream is good to make up for the rest of the stuff. Anyway, I have CW4 coming with Dry and Sensitive in a bundle. Regretting it, but I still want D&amp;S with fast shipping. Nuts!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Wow that is a load of crap in CW3! I hope at least that $47 cream is good to make up for the rest of the stuff. Anyway, I have CW4 coming with Dry and Sensitive in a bundle. Regretting it, but I still want D&amp;S with fast shipping. Nuts!


They still have the OMG4 and Dry and Sensitive Bundle available. 

Oh, and the cream is selling on the company's official website for $12. (I had the same thought...I was hoping the cream would be the needle in the haystick for me).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They still have the OMG4 and Dry and Sensitive Bundle available.
> 
> Oh, and the cream is selling on the company's official website for $12. (I had the same thought...I was hoping the cream would be the needle in the haystick for me).


Yeah, I am thinking about it. I have never gotten an OMG box, but I do wish I had gotten #1 and #2 both. My biggest concern is that so many people have said the OMG boxes weren't OMG enough that they might stick some really weird stuff in #4. I like the level of OMGness they've already done and I don't want any more than that, lol! Also, I keep thinking of the whole horse oil issue. I'd hate it if they used OMG 4 to dump off some stuff that had Mayu in it. But that CW3 box is about as scary as Mayu. Actually, I find the items the opposite of cute, as in UGLY! Really. It isn't a too childish thing, it is simply that I don't think the items are cute at all!

ETA: Actually, it is that stupid big doll like item that overshadows the whole box. That thing is ugly. The rest is just boring. Here's what I think the issue is--In Cutewishlist #1, they put in the cupcakes, the animal lotions, and the candy cane lip balm. For all of those items, the packaging itself was cute. The cupcakes were shaped like cupcakes and the lip balm like the candy cane. It wasn't just a picture of something slapped on a normally shaped container. Here, the images are arguably somewhat cute, but they are just images placed onto boring containers. I think what we think of when we think of cute is that the packaging itself has a cute shape and then the image on it goes with that shape. That is something you can't recreate at home. But if you wanted, you could always put cute stickers on a regular container at home. Big difference!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, I am thinking about it. I have never gotten an OMG box, but I do wish I had gotten #1 and #2 both. My biggest concern is that so many people have said the OMG boxes weren't OMG enough that they might stick some really weird stuff in #4. I like the level of OMGness they've already done and I don't want any more than that, lol! Also, I keep thinking of the whole horse oil issue. I'd hate it if they used OMG 4 to dump off some stuff that had Mayu in it. But that CW3 box is about as scary as Mayu. Actually, I find the items the opposite of cute, as in UGLY! Really. It isn't a too childish thing, it is simply that I don't think the items are cute at all!


Honestly, the OMG things from box 1 and 2 seem to be more unique than "OMG." And nothing basic like snail mucin or synake or plant placenta or pig collagen shock me in any way. I love the OMG boxes because they do contain some great products, and the value is definitely there for me. 

Horse oil isn't exactly a popular thing, and Pure Smile is a Japanese brand. I've only seen two Korean items with it, and both stated Horse Oil clearly in the title. It's not a big thing, and I would not expect it in any of the Memeboxes. I don't think Memebox would even feature the Mayu sheet masks in the boxes, I really think it just happened to be one of the several varieties, I don't think they selected that purposely. The skincare products I've seen with horse oil were from well established brands and were on the expensive side, I really do not believe that those sorts of brands are going to try to break into the US market with such a product. 

The OMG #3 was the box that they said was going to really shock and amaze us. But the spoiler was a donkey milk oil mist. If that's what they think will shock and intrigue us, I think OMG 4 won't be much different. I mean, this is what, the 4th donkey milk product?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, the OMG things from box 1 and 2 seem to be more unique than "OMG." And nothing basic like snail mucin or synake or plant placenta or pig collagen shock me in any way. I love the OMG boxes because they do contain some great products, and the value is definitely there for me.
> 
> Horse oil isn't exactly a popular thing, and Pure Smile is a Japanese brand. I've only seen two Korean items with it, and both stated Horse Oil clearly in the title. It's not a big thing, and I would not expect it in any of the Memeboxes. I don't think Memebox would even feature the Mayu sheet masks in the boxes, I really think it just happened to be one of the several varieties, I don't think they selected that purposely. The skincare products I've seen with horse oil were from well established brands and were on the expensive side, I really do not believe that those sorts of brands are going to try to break into the US market with such a product.
> 
> The OMG #3 was the box that they said was going to really shock and amaze us. But the spoiler was a donkey milk oil mist. If that's what they think will shock and intrigue us, I think OMG 4 won't be much different. I mean, this is what, the 4th donkey milk product?


I did it. Cancelled bundle with CW4 and got OMG4 bundle instead. I hope you are right. Unique I like. Crazy, disgusting, scary--um, no thanks!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 15, 2014)

Really hoping cute wishlist 4 has some animal themed items (looking at the image for it, it has animals / cupcake) so fingers crossed. I'm new to Memebox so missed the first two cute boxes but the third one should arrive by the end of the week. Its not overly cute but as I've not tried any of the products (including the Hope Girl lip balm - though do have a lipstick from the Pullano box), I'm not too fussed though can see why it would be annoying if its been in a few boxes lately.


----------



## aquaria527 (Oct 16, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I think most other countries can't believe we eat steroid-injected chicken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hear you, though. I hope these horses lived long and comfortable lives before being turned into cosmetics and glue. I don't feel bad about putting spiders and snails on my face, but since we have such close relationships with horses, it feels a bit weird.
> 
> But hey, I eat meat and wear leather, so I guess it doesn't bother me too much.


Anddd.. I mean in a lot of places that eat horses, they've been using workhorses for awhile and then eat as meat i think once the horse gets too old. I think it's important to remember that not all countries are as privileged as we are to have giant supermarkets stocked with food and sometimes you gotta eat what's available. People eat what they have to in order to survive. Besides which, I'm sure there are people who keep, say, cows as pets and can't believe we would eat those either. =/ (I am a meat-eater though I do occasionally feel guilty when I see how adorable cows and chickens and pigs etc can be)

Cosmetics ARE another thing though... I mean I personally don't feel icky about using animal products on my skin as long as they've been procured in a non cruel way (like salting snails... yuck), but if I took a step back and thought about it, it is sort of messed up that we take stuff from animals for our vanity? *shrug*


----------



## paradoxnerd (Oct 17, 2014)

Since I haven't seen any spoilers for K Style 3 I figured I would do it, lol.



Spoiler













I got the jewelish shadow stick in 07 starship violet, a glittery cool toned light purple

Color Fit creamy lip &amp; cheek in 03 Raspberry, reminds me of MAC saint germain in terms of color

Soft fit mix &amp; match pencil and powder shadow in 02 brown liner &amp; peach tip, shimmery medium brown pencil and shimmery peach shadow.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 17, 2014)

Please post OMG3 spoiler with info card and products. I cannot see all details on this one posted on instagram.


----------



## engawa (Oct 17, 2014)

MCW3/Kstyle3 is really disappointing for me. K style 3 just looks so....empty. At least OMG3 makes up for it...I'm a little tempted to cancel my MCW4/OMG4/Kstyle4 bundle and get other boxes instead but then again what if the next ones are amazing?! Struggles of an addict.

@@Renata P if you're in the Facebook group for Memebox there are spoilers posted on there


----------



## Renata P (Oct 18, 2014)

@@engawa thank you. I will try to join the group. There are actually a few groups for Memebox on FB: which one are you talking about?


----------



## engawa (Oct 18, 2014)

Renata P said:


> @@engawa thank you. I will try to join the group. There are actually a few groups for Memebox on FB: which one are you talking about?


"Memebox Addicts" seems to be the most popular one. Joanna Lee, a legitimate representative of Memebox occasionally posts on there too, which is awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm so let down my the #3 series of k-style, omg and cute. Equally as bad if you ask me. Concidering cancelling the #4 editions bundle I bought now.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

the honey cream in OMG 3 is the only thing that interests me in that box.

I did order omg4 based on the promise that was made to lorna.   And I have mcw4 as well - and if that one sucks, I won't be ordering another one of those cute wishlist boxes.

I hope that memebox reads here and understands what we customers believe that OMG and Cute Kawaii items should be like.


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 22, 2014)

Just received the Omg3+CWL3 ..It was't so omg or cute. My OMG box smelt super minty. I'm not sure if that the donkey perfume or the bar soap

I was hoping Memebox would somehow improve on these boxes..since they are currently in their 4th series soon to be shipped. 

I still think CWL1 was the best out of the three I have. Like please Memebox release a spoiler for MCL4 so I know whether to cancel or not -.-


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 22, 2014)

I was actually very happy with KS3 and OMG3. I didn't think there was anything particularly OMG about box 3, but I'll use all the products in it, which will be a first. The cute box.....was not cute. Not even at all really. Ill use most of that stuff too, except the doll sunscreen. I'll pass on that.

Its highly unlikely I'll order any of the other editions of these boxes though. I'll just live vicariously through all of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

Very Berry box - sorry for the crappy pictures - I am at work and have to do this covertly

skin cronies cronies aronia moisture cream 50 mL $63.00

konad niju blueberry hand cream 60ml $6.00

Swanicoco super brightening hydro solution 20ml  $33.00

reinplatz essence mask $2.00 randomly picked from blueberry, mulberry, raspberry.  I got raspberry

borntree vita berry cleansing foam 150 mL $48.00

e-choice fall in love berry body lotion 120g $3.00

yadah lovely lip tint stick $10  randomly selected from strawberry smoothie, cherry punch - I got strawberry


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

I got the berry berry tint in the just gellin'  - I am going to give this to our student worker - she made me open my boxes up at the front desk and she ooooohhh when she saw that.  I won't use it - it is just a clear gloss to me!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you @@biancardi !

It looks like a pretty good box for sure!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, so happy I got Very Berry. Been eyeing more products from Borntree. So really happy we got the cleansing foam! The essence also seems really good! Hope it smells yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, thank you! Both of these should be delivered to me today and I'm excited for them. I can use all or most of these products -- they look good.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 22, 2014)

Very Berry looks ace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the card pics @@biancardi do you mind if I steal them for a UK facebook group, I will credit you xx


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 22, 2014)

Very Berry looks good. Kind of wish I had gotten that one!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Very Berry looks ace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the card pics @@biancardi do you mind if I steal them for a UK facebook group, I will credit you xx


sure go ahead!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 22, 2014)

Ooh Very berry is a nice box congrats to those who snagged it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to say...I'm thrilled with all 3 of the boxes (Gel/Blackhead/Berry) and am so grateful I grabbed the value set.

They were curated perfectly, in my opinion.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

I got Very Berry so I'm glad everybody's liking it as I intend to last till I get my slow package without looking at spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I got Very Berry so I'm glad everybody's liking it as I intend to last till I get my slow package without looking at spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was my favorite out of the bunch. And there was multiple items with VERY high values. 

I think it's one of my favorite Memeboxes of all time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It was my favorite out of the bunch. And there was multiple items with VERY high values.
> 
> I think it's one of my favorite Memeboxes of all time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, great! And I was worried it might turn out to be less than impressive - really glad to hear that!

Aww, come to me now, my little Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (not until the beginning of the next week, I suppose)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Oooh Berry looks good. That was a box that got away from me, before I decided to get all the food themed boxes. Good enough that I would have been happy if I had bought it, but I'm not terribly bummed I didn't. A tad bit too much lotion for my tastes.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 22, 2014)

The Berry box looks amazing. I'm now sad I didn't get it.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Very Berry box - sorry for the crappy pictures - I am at work and have to do this covertly
> 
> skin cronies cronies aronia moisture cream 50 mL $63.00
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the card, my berry box didn't have one!! Now at least I know what some of this stuff is...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm so ridiculous happy with the Very Berry/Just Gellin bundle. These boxes were so well curated with some pretty great, high prices items. Way to go MB!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Chocomania spoilers, not my photo


----------



## Liv (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks awesome! Thanks for posting Kelly   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  thank you for posting!!  Looks like 7 items in that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that round thing looks like binu cook's chocolate pie soap!

http://binucook.co.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=1023&amp;main_cate_no=105&amp;display_group=1


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so weak. I wasn't going to spoil chocomania for myself. I'm so happy I got this box!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

I misspoke - EIGHT items!!  I missed the eyeliner

here are the list of items 

Zarnian Super Gold Cacao Pack 150 g
Shara Shara Tempting Avocado Chocolate Massage Crem 100 mL
Neogen Code9 Cacao Cream 50mL
Missha Cacao &amp; Cream Facial Scrub 95g
Skinfood Cacao Hand Balm  50 g
dearberry Miss Mona Lisa Eyebrow pencil 01 Choco Brownie
Binucook Cacao Choco Pie Soap 70 g
Purederm Choco Cacao Collagen Mask


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I misspoke - EIGHT items!!  I missed the eyeliner
> 
> here are the list of items
> 
> ...


I've wanted to buy ZAMIAN Pore minimizing GOLD CACAO PACK forever. I've heard so many good things about it. ( happy dance )


----------



## bubu (Oct 27, 2014)

Chocolate Mania looks amazing!

I'm so glad I bought it, I was reluctant at first because I didn't think they could improve on the already awesome Cacao Box.

I had been eyeing that Missha Cacao Scrub and now it's heading my way. 

So far Honey/Whole Grain/Cacao sequels have been better than their original boxes... Now I want the ultimate Milk Box!


----------



## Fae (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish I had ordered it! Hoping for a restock! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

I didn't order it thinking that I love chocolate but it can be overpowering when used in cosmetics. Now I am jealous and I want this box!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

The woman from Neogen lied and said they weren't planning to put stuff in Memeboxes YET. 

I canceled that box. Arghhhhhhh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Envious, hope they restock!


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 27, 2014)

The Cacao box looks great! If I liked the smell of chocolate on my skin, I'd be insanely jealous.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

This one is even BETTER than the Cacao box. It makes that one look hilariously bad in comparison! LOL

SO jealous I didn't snap this one up, especially because it seemed like it was in stock forever!! There's always those surprise ones that I miss out on and regret forever!

Lucky ladies that grabbed this one, I'm excited to see some reviews!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2014)

I have that 



Spoiler



Skinfood cocoa hand cream


and it is AMAZING. Seriously, so moisturizing and it smells like a bakery.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I have that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg - I am going to want to eat my hands!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2014)

Ooh, I'm so glad I ordered the Chocolate Mania box!  Can hardly wait to get it.  I blame formul8edphrase.


----------



## engawa (Oct 27, 2014)

The chocolate box looks SOOOOO good! So many amazing items and it was only a $23 box right? Kicking myself for not getting it. &gt;&lt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

My ultimate goal to buy all the food boxes is working for me! Can't wait until mine arrives!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 27, 2014)

The chocomania looks so good! Can't believe we're getting Skinfood and Missha + luxorious "unknown" items all in one. Memebox is taking a turn for the better lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My ultimate goal to buy all the food boxes is working for me! Can't wait until mine arrives!


Sounds like a good goal to me!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Chocomania spoilers, not my photo


Wow thanks for posting! I ordered this with the Makeup 2 as a combo. This looks amazing, and I hope it comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 28, 2014)

Luckybox #10 arrived at my place today. Sorry if this has already been done but I couldn't see them.



Spoiler






front




back




whole box




just for @@veritazy who loves this product




eyeliner colour


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2014)

@@invisiblegirl -- did your combo arrive yet?  I got the Chocolate Mania + Makeup Edition 2 combo as well, and DHL delivered it earlier this afternoon.

I'm gobsmacked at how fantastic the Chocolate box is.  I can't believe all those wonderful products and how I'll be using each and every one.  The ME2 box, though, hmmm.  I'm mostly happy with what's inside, but being new to Memebox, I didn't realize that there was such a range of colors possible, which is my fault.

I received:



Spoiler



1.  Revecen Perfect Star Powder in Gold.  I would have preferred the bronze or silver colors, and will probably give this to my DIL who loves Korean products.  Hope she's not reading this!

2.  Shara Shara gel liner in Havana Pearl Brown.  So glad I got this color and not the other choice, a dark navy that looks almost black.

3.  Etude House lip plumper in Clear.  Happy I got clear instead of the other color, pink glitter.

4.  Secret Kiss Sweet Glam lip product in Urban Coral.  Eh, probably too orange for me and I would have preferred the pink.  Will give to DDIL.

5.  Skinfood Mineral Color Brow Mascara in Mineral Deep Brown.  Thank goodness I got this color instead of any of the other three, which wouldn't have worked at all.

6.  i.myss Gold Egg Vibration Puff.  What the heck?  It's a puff to apply BB cream or other foundation, but does it actually vibrate?  Looks like a weird toy but I'll try it.  Maybe.

7.  Cover Cream Whitening BB Cream.  I take it this is a "one color fits all" and hope it looks good on me.



So I'm going to use or at least try five of the seven items.  Probably won't order another makeup set though.  However, any other chocolate box that comes out, I'm gonna be all over like a duck on a junebug!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

That is so cool they arrived to the right people though . We know where to send Xmas cards and such now lol


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

That egg in ME2 looks like another type of product entirely, if you catch my drift. Tell me it's not just me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That egg in ME2 looks like another type of product entirely, if you catch my drift. Tell me it's not just me.


should it be in the "dirty gal" box instead?  lol


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should it be in the "dirty gal" box instead?  lol


Ha ha ha, YES. Brilliant.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

@@biancardi you are corrupting my box...... pls carry on lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That egg in ME2 looks like another type of product entirely, if you catch my drift. Tell me it's not just me.


Gah, and I thought it was just me but didn't want to say anything!  What makes it creepier is that there's a picture on the package of what appears to be a male teen K-pop group.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 28, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Luckybox #10 arrived at my place today. Sorry if this has already been done but I couldn't see them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of everything I've gotten so far from Meme, that Skin House Aloe Water Mist is my favorite, and I didn't even think I'd like mists. But that one seems like it was just made for my skin!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 29, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> @@invisiblegirl -- did your combo arrive yet?  I got the Chocolate Mania + Makeup Edition 2 combo as well, and DHL delivered it earlier this afternoon.
> 
> I'm gobsmacked at how fantastic the Chocolate box is.  I can't believe all those wonderful products and how I'll be using each and every one.  The ME2 box, though, hmmm.  I'm mostly happy with what's inside, but being new to Memebox, I didn't realize that there was such a range of colors possible, which is my fault.
> 
> ...


Yes! Mine came this afternoon too. I only bought the combo because I waited so long to decide on the Chocolate Mania box, and it was sold out. I cannot understand how it can be offered in a combo but sold out on its own. The makeup edition is okay. I don't think they should randomly give out a brow gel when they do not know your hair color. Mine will probably go to a neighbor who has no brows at all, it is that light of a shade.

The Chocolate Mania box... Wow! So amazing,probably one of the best boxes they have put out, at least that I have seen. So excited to try all these products!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Yes! Mine came this afternoon too. I only bought the combo because I waited so long to decide on the Chocolate Mania box, and it was sold out. I cannot understand how it can be offered in a combo but sold out on its own. The makeup edition is okay. I don't think they should randomly give out a brow gel when they do not know your hair color. Mine will probably go to a neighbor who has no brows at all, it is that light of a shade.
> 
> The Chocolate Mania box... Wow! So amazing,probably one of the best boxes they have put out, at least that I have seen. So excited to try all these products!


Which eye shadow powder color and lip gloss color did you get, if you don't mind my asking?

I agree about the Chocolate Mania box -- I've only gotten a couple of boxes myself, but of all the unboxings I've seen, I'd say the CM one is the best ever.  Of course, being a chocoholic, I am prejudiced!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone posted photos of Jeju and KMW2 yet? I saw the written out lists on the main thread but I was hoping to see some pictures here!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Has anyone posted photos of Jeju and KMW2 yet? I saw the written out lists on the main thread but I was hoping to see some pictures here!


There are a few photos on Instagram, but nothing with the info cards only. Hard to tell.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

I got these off a FB group I am in  - these aren't mine...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

That looks good, I'm glad I ordered the From Jeju box! It's hard to tell how you feel about a box with just a list of what's in it, I like seeing the photos better myself. Not thrilled about another freaking hand cream, but otherwise I like most of the other items!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

I am pretty happy with it!   I wasn't as disappointed not to get innisfree items in it, as we got the innisfree box today to purchase - I think Memebox did that on purpose - lol

I am glad to try out other brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 29, 2014)

That looks like a great box. I wish I had picked that one up!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks a nice box with a good selection of products


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeju and KMW2 photos attached.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

i was not sure until I saw pics but jealous of you lot with jeju


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Which eye shadow powder color and lip gloss color did you get, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I agree about the Chocolate Mania box -- I've only gotten a couple of boxes myself, but of all the unboxings I've seen, I'd say the CM one is the best ever.  Of course, being a chocoholic, I am prejudiced!


I got the grey eyeshadow and the coral lipstick/gloss. BTW.. that egg is so weird. LOL!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I got the grey eyeshadow and the coral lipstick/gloss. BTW.. that egg is so weird. LOL!


Wish I'd gotten the grey; I got gold, which I'll either give away or blend with something else.  Got the coral lip gloss as well, too orange for me.  That egg is beyond weird.  I can hardly wait to make an entire smartass blog post about it!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Wish I'd gotten the grey; I got gold, which I'll either give away or blend with something else.  Got the coral lip gloss as well, too orange for me.  That egg is beyond weird.  I can hardly wait to make an entire smartass blog post about it!


Hahaha! I did the same thing about the egg in my unboxing video. How can one resist not going there, when you receive a vibrating golden egg???


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 30, 2014)

THE FACE SHOP AND Skin Food spoilers are up in IG!

1. Calendula eden essential moisture cream. Packed with intensively hydrating blend of calendula extracts and hyaluronic acid formulated to prevent moisture loss and firm up sagging skin. 50 ml ($9) 
2. Lovely me:ex pastel cushion blusher. . 5 g ($7) 
3. Lovely me:ex mini pet hand cream. 30 ml ($6) 
4. Lovely me:ex dessert lip balm. Jam like dessert lip balm. It'll melt onto dry chapped lips instantly and create moisture barrier to prevent dehydration. 6g ($8) 
5. Lovely me:ex you &amp; eyes. Shimmery brown eye shadow 1.6g ($5)
6. Milk plus calming moist body lotion. That is what it says on the info card but the bottle itself says body wash. 


1. Facial water vita - cream. rich blend of vitamin c complex and Alaska glacier water. Apply directly on clean face. Recommended to refrigerate for better moisturizing and soothing results. 75 g ($13)
2. Black sugar mask wash off. Facial exfoliator rich in minerals and vitamins. Use to cleanse away excessive dead skin cells, oil, and skin impurities. 100 g ($9)
3. Egg white pore meringue foam. Abundant meringue like fine bubbles penetrate deep into skin without irritating or dehydrating the skin texture. Highly recommended for weak and sensitive oily skin types. 200 ml ($13)
4. Tomato whitening toner. Made from sun ripe tomato extracts and vitamin c complex to make skin brighter, cleaner, and suppler. 180 ml ($17)
5. Choco eyebrow powder cake. Formulated with cacao extracts. 4g ($5)


----------



## catyz (Oct 30, 2014)

@@iPretty949, that looks awesome, thank you!! I was going to buy the black sugar mask from the shop but it disappeared before I can get it. Thank goodness it's in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## whigrose (Oct 30, 2014)

iPretty949 said:


> THE FACE SHOP AND Skin Food spoilers are up in IG!
> 
> 1. Calendula eden essential moisture cream. Packed with intensively hydrating blend of calendula extracts and hyaluronic acid formulated to prevent moisture loss and firm up sagging skin. 50 ml ($9)
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting! I must admit, I regret ordering them overall. My biggest disappointment is that there is no Black Pomegranate serum. That is something I was planning on buying, but I thought it would be in the box, so I held off. Guess I gotta place that order now. But, I also wanted the Tomato toner, just not as much, so the box isn't a total loss. It just didn't give me the value I was expecting. As for Faceshop, I am disappointed there is not more/better skincare items. But, I didn't have anything specific in mind that I wanted. At least the little kitten in a pot is cute!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

Just had my TFS/SF delivered, while I'm not thrilled, it's pretty good. Some cute things in TFS that I'll be using for stocking stuffers! Only one dupe for me in SF, so that's great and I love the dupe of the scrub! Best stuff ever!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 30, 2014)

iPretty949 said:


> THE FACE SHOP AND Skin Food spoilers are up in IG!
> 
> 1. Calendula eden essential moisture cream. Packed with intensively hydrating blend of calendula extracts and hyaluronic acid formulated to prevent moisture loss and firm up sagging skin. 50 ml ($9)
> 
> ...


Thank goodness I purchased the SF box before it sold out!! Great little box. I thought they might have had put the Black Pomegranate in it...


----------



## blinded (Oct 30, 2014)

I wasn't going to look, but I did. Kind of glad because then I won't be as disappointed when it finally gets here. SF isn't a bad box, just have a feeling most of the products aren't going to work for me. I have dry skin and I've reacted to citrus products so anything with Vitamin C may be iffy. Are they sending out a mix of colours for the eyebrow powder? Depending on how dark a colour it is that's another one that probably won't work. Oh well, you win some, you lose some. At least I have a back up sugar scrub!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got my branded boxes! Quite pleased, but I want all the blushes from The Face Shop. Hopefully I can trade for them--I just bought the Benefit Blush Pallette, so no more purchasing blushes for a while!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is a ROSE Box spoiler!!!

I am posting this for @ who can't post spoilers at the moment!



Spoiler



LANGSRE Rose Berry 70 Sleeping Pack 50ml
It was included in the new Review section. There was a note in the description saying it was part of the Rose box.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm REALLY glad I just hallucinated buying the TFS/SF set. Looking at the spoilers, I realize now that I only really wanted specific items from each brand, which I can get on their own whenever I want for less $$$.

Plus, The Lovely Me:ex eyeshadow is the EXACT shade as the one in the first TFS box. It's amazing, btw. Just not amazing enough to get the same one six months later. Same with the blush, though at least I'd have a chance at getting a different shade.

Still, much stronger boxes than the first round of branded boxes, that is for sure. No discontinued nail polish!


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 31, 2014)

posted an unboxing video of the memebox global #16 in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2319906


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

these are not mine - pics from instagram

My Dessert Box







Rose Box






Hair &amp; Body Ver 4


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

omg is that one of the new etude house hand reams in the rose box? So fun!!

Hair and Body looks super MEHHHH but I actually think the dessert box looks cute!


----------



## EmiB (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you! Not super exited with the dessert box. I hope I like it when it comes


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg is that one of the new etude house hand reams in the rose box? So fun!!
> 
> Hair and Body looks super MEHHHH but I actually think the dessert box looks cute!


YES! The castle hand cream!!! EEE!!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

@MissJexie  I think that the dessert box didn't live up to the "promise" that Memebox stated! lol

which one of those items resemble my favorite dessert?  Unless the ampoule is a shot glass or something



> Nothing says cute like beauty trinkets that resemble your favorite sweet desserts!
> 
> If you’re a sucker for over-the-top, embellished beauty essentials that look like your favorite sweet treat, you’re in the right place!
> 
> Yea, you’re all grown-up and lead a sophisticated a life and all, but sometimes, you’ve got to show some love to your inner nine-year old girl. What better way to show that love than to shower yourself with yummy beauty treats that look, feel, or smell like your favorite sweet desserts! Plus, these cute-as-a-muffin beauty trinkets are dual-purpose – they’re useful and they're also really, really great props for Instagram. We promise.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Hair and Body looks meh.

the Rose box looks fantastic, I wish I liked the smell of rose.  Rosehip Oil is so good for you! Yay, antioxidants!

I think the Dessert Box looks good, too.  I want that lemon pore stick.  And that cute ice cream cup looking thing...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  I think that the dessert box didn't live up to the "promise" that Memebox stated! lol
> 
> which one of those items resemble my favorite dessert?  Unless the ampoule is a shot glass or something


Oh that's totally true but I never actually expected them to deliver on the description, considering they NEVER do, LOL. 

I was just hoping for some nice, yummy-scented products, and everything looks pretty nice! Although I never know how I'm going to feel until the box is in my hands!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> YES! The castle hand cream!!! EEE!!!


SO jealous of people that got the rose box now! LOL I haaaaaatte the smell of rose but I just want that stinkin little castle of adorbs-ness!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

what's the blue jar with the fairy on the side of it in the dessert box?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow. The ROSE box looks super FANTASTIC!!!!!

I am so happy with so many of the products.

Yay!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what's the blue jar with the fairy on the side of it in the dessert box?


I feel like I'm reading "petit price creme" on the side of the jar lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

I am over the moon about that Rose Hip oil @@Saffyra

I think the Desert box looks really good too.

I'm looking forward to seeing the product cards.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

wonderful blogger  tinapantsmagee posted the cards for the boxes











PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get the mint hand cream.  Please.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wonderful blogger  tinapantsmagee posted the cards for the boxes
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get the mint hand cream.  Please.


omg so cute! I'm actually super happy with this box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting @@biancardi

(sending you good luck mint hand cream vibes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## blinded (Nov 2, 2014)

Hmm, think maybe I'll skip the Hair and Body box. No need for a cream to prevent stretch marks during pregnancy. 

Edit: Posted before refreshing and seeing the cards. Yeah, I'm skipping it for sure.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

omg i hope someone doesn't want some of these and puts them up for swap!

@@LisaLeah 30ml of 100% rosehip oil is practically worth the whole box!  I wish I liked the smell of Rose.  I'd do rosehip oil but eehhhh on that... feminine hygiene thing.  Um.  

Did anyone read the card for that product?  Who edits these things?!


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 2, 2014)

So excited about the Rose Box! Especially the rose toner!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

OMG I am CRYING!!!!

Laughing so HARD.

The Rose Box has a "feminine cleanser"

The directions say to clean your "PUDENDA"

I can't....

LOL........

This is tooo good / bad,


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> omg i hope some crazy person doesn't want some of these and puts them up for swap!


I would be that crazy person. lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG I am CRYING!!!!
> 
> Laughing so HARD.
> 
> ...


NO WAY! omg....


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG I am CRYING!!!!
> 
> Laughing so HARD.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAH WOWWW


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The Rose Box has a "feminine cleanser" The directions say to clean your "PUDENDA"


LOOOOL!!! We got this prediction right. Or someone did, here or fb group.

But yeah hahahah~

I think the rose box looks excellent though, Dessert is okay and the H&amp;B not so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I wonder if this week's boxes will wow. We have tons coming~


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

The word "Pudendum" is a venerable medical term, with Latin roots, for the female external genitalia. When used in a medical setting, it has a clear clinical meaning without any attached shaming or distastefulness.

As it is used by Memebox, " Pudenda"  refers to the plural, which may be correct since the card is written for the use of many women, I suppose, but it is unusual.

At one time, there was a form of regional anesthesia used by an Obstetrician just prior to delivery called a " pudendal block". Basically, it allowed the OB to use obstetrical forceps and create an episiotomy without pain in the perineal tissues. Did nothing to lessen the pain of labor or dull much of the actual delivery, for that matter, at least from my experience as an OB nurse at the time. 
It was later known as a " saddle block" because the part of the body which was numbed is, of course, the part of the female anatomy which sits on a saddle. Some women having natural childbirth do still have saddle blocks, which the OB may write in the medical chart as a " Pudendal block". 

Anyway, I don't really see the difference between this and the word " vulva" as the terms are referring to the same place, the female external genitalia.


----------



## Renata P (Nov 3, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, great lecture, specially for non-native  English speaking person


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 3, 2014)

The difference is that it sounds funny. Also, as you say, it's more commonly used in a medical context so we aren't used to seeing it in cosmetic copy - a cream to 'massage adequately into mammary glands for firmness of areolae' would get the sniggers too.

Honestly, I don't want to put anything so fragrances near my pudendum, vulva or minge.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> The difference is that it sounds funny. Also, as you say, it's more commonly used in a medical context so we aren't used to seeing it in cosmetic copy - a cream to 'massage adequately into mammary glands for firmness of areolae' would get the sniggers too.
> 
> Honestly, I don't want to put anything so fragrances near my pudendum, vulva or minge.


or near your fanny (is that a british thing?).

Although, can you imagine getting an allergic reaction.... yikes


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmmm. Rose box looks good, with the exception of That Item. Disappointed by dessert, the items are fine but completely not themed. Not even one of those cheap holika cupcakes? I don't get it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

Renata P said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, great lecture, specially for non-native  English speaking person


I was just trying to shed light on the origins and proper usage of the word in today's world, where it is a bit outdated. It was not one of my medically- themed lectures,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. as I have mellowed over the years and am now practicing in another field part time, having nothing other than the empirical knowledge without any responsibility. 

One day, however, if an OB offers one of you in late labor a "saddle block", you WILL remember exactly what it is and what it does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Lidocaine or a similar tissue- infiltrating injection into a perineal nerve, nerves, or tissue.. very short lasting to help the doctor out as much as the patient.* Personally, I'd go for the Epidural.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> The difference is that it sounds funny. Also, as you say, it's more commonly used in a medical context so we aren't used to seeing it in cosmetic copy - a cream to 'massage adequately into mammary glands for firmness of areolae' would get the sniggers too.
> 
> Honestly, I don't want to put anything so fragrances near my pudendum, vulva or minge.


LOL, no, I don't want the cream or spray or whatever it is either. Breasts are actually called breasts in medical terminology in the 21st century, which is great. The common  exceptions of a detailed mammography report  and conditions related to breast structure excepted..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> or near your fanny (is that a british thing?).
> 
> Although, can you imagine getting an allergic reaction.... yikes


It's definitely a British thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In the USA, it means the same as one's " bum", a term I've never used. ( neither do I use " fanny").

Being from the Southern USA, there are MANY older women with the proper name of " Fanny".

I think some of us learned some UK slang early through foreign students moving to our towns and schools, though, because my Aunt Ruth had a best friend named " Fanny Bobo" for years. When I was 6 or 7, and on the way to Fanny's house trick or treating, I laughed myself sick over the combo of two ridiculous names ( to a child). My parents didn't get it at all. Just as well.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm getting all the boxes with new spoilers posted here, and for several pages back- if not already arrived- and I think they  run the gamut from very lovely and nice with some excitement to them to maybe one being boring ). 

It's mostly all good though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I plan to keep on buying every box they release ( which isn't for acne or blackheads). 

*We really get SO much for so little, and most products I use from my Memeboxes ( except the feminine perfume spray- which I've never used in my life and never will ) are so much gentler than what I'm replacing them with from the USA- Euro markets.*


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> LOL, no, I don't want the cream or spray or whatever it is either. Breasts are actually called breasts in medical terminology in the 21st century, which is great. The common  exceptions of a detailed mammography report  and conditions related to breast structure excepted..


Oh, I'm sure they are - I was just making a translation joke. With body parts, there's kind of a continuum of terminology from anatomical to formal to everyday to crude to the names used by children or in polite company, so it would be pretty easy to mix those up if English isn't your first language. This being a good example.

(The vulgar term for, um, pudendum in Spanish is I believe the same word for 'bunny'.)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

OK, ladies, could you use the "pudenda cleaner" with the golden vibrating egg I got in my Makeup Edition 2 box????  There'd probably be some funny noises coming from the bathroom.

(If you don't know what I'm talking about, the ME2 box came with this:  http://www.testerkorea.com/product/imyss-beauty-toc-gold-egg-vibration-puff .  I sure would have preferred $30 worth more of makeup instead of this.... thing!)


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't think a feminine cleanser is really that strange of a thing to put in a box? Since it's the second or third thing like that, I'm assuming it's a much more popular thing over there. I wouldn't even have a problem using it...but the last thing I'd want my lady bits smelling like is roses.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 3, 2014)

That etude house hand cream or what not in the rose box is soo cute!!


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 3, 2014)

I love the Etude House creams! They're so cute. I wonder how they work though. Is the castle/house thing a tin and then there's a tube inside? Or is that the actual tub?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That etude house hand cream or what not in the rose box is soo cute!!


I've had the new little houses from Etude House in my shopping cart several times on K-shopping sites, and always take them out-- I had a feeling it was tailor made for a box, and I was right ( this time).

I think it's great that Memebox is putting newer products in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

i can imagine things like that in petite treasures


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Thought they'd be included in the actual Etude House box - they are adorable though!


----------



## EmiB (Nov 3, 2014)

I was hoping for one of those cupcakes or macaroons in the dessert box.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2014)

Citrus Box spoilers!



Spoiler



I think this is a pretty solid box, and I'm so happy to see more Mizon and TonyMoly!  I also think I'll like the Vivito Makeup Starter pads...they remind me of the 7-seconds morning sheets, just less "juicy".


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

I love that mizon is showing up in boxes now! The citrus box looks good to me, but I didn't get it. I kinda like those cute little flower makeup wipes :blush:

Now somebody post step by step spoilers.. I'm dying.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2014)

Banila Co Box spoilers!



Spoiler



I think this is much better than what I saw from the first Banila Co box!  I'm only a little disappointed because I already have two of the products.  However, I love the Clean-it Zero, so I don't mind having a backup of that. I also like having a little travel size pot of it!  The primer is good, but I don't really need more primer.  I am super excited about the Claypatra product!  I only wish that the lipstick came in a better color...of course I got orange....but the packaging is beautiful!


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm excited about the citrus box!


----------



## engawa (Nov 5, 2014)

The banila co box looks great! Can't believe there's both a full size and a travel size!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow!!! Banila Co. looks absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

Step by step skincare spoiler - not my picture!



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2014)

Citrus box is what the vitamin box should have been!

Looks really good.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

I LOVE my Citrus box, as there are 2 large Grapefruit scented products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, a page back, I was saying that I passed on buying the Etude House hand creams in the little castles because I thought they would be in a box soon, and yay, they are.

I was SO hoping that the Banila box would have the Clean It Zero cleanser and it does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I had gotten a package of 7 sample jars from a K beauty store, don't remember which one, and I really like it. 

The only thing is that I don't know how to use a peeling gel/ cream product and I've gotten 2 large tubes of the product in Memeboxes in the past week.. I've used peel off masks, which are USA products- probably not good for skin and full of plasticizers, but have never used the more natural peeling cream style products.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I LOVE my Citrus box, as there are 2 large Grapefruit scented products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, a page back, I was saying that I passed on buying the Etude House hand creams in the little castles because I thought they would be in a box soon, and yay, they are.
> 
> ...


Usually, peeling gels are used like an exfoliant. The ones i've tried, I just massage the gel onto my skin and as it dries and rolls up, it takes the dead skin with it, then I just rinse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

I am loving all of these spoilers, and the only box I got was step by step...strangely enough it looks like the least exciting one!

I'm SO thrilled that the banila co box is as fantastic as it is! Super happy for everyone that rolled the dice with that one, and the citrus box looks wonderful as well! I'm just really happy that it looks like there's more care and quality going into boxes lately, and I'm really happy to see bigger names starting to show up regularly like Mizon and Tonymoly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

I am loving the step by step box!!! I have wanting that toner for soooo long. Can't wait for somebody to post the info card too :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

a little disappointed with the citrus box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am loving the step by step box!!! I have wanting that toner for soooo long. Can't wait for somebody to post the info card too :wub: :wub: :wub:


Not my photos, these are from Instagram


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva ooh thank you! SO so happy for that toner and everything else looks amazing to me! I have use for all this :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

oh....migabee........another migabee lost to me.....


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so glad I got this!  I want it all except the sunscreen!  At first I was iffy about the rice water thing but now that I read the description and see that it is a water-drop type, I can't wait to try it!! Eeee!


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks @@had706 and @@Kelly Silva for posting the spoilers! I love everything!!! So glad I didn't cancel it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

The rice water is a nice size at 80g! I don't have a sunscreen yet so I am happy to finally have one in my collection. The migabee is full size at 12ml? That sounds so tiny! I'm assuming you need very little of this at a time?

I can't wait for this box.. stupid rm shipping! ;-;


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

I never cared about sunscreens before and now I use one every single day after watching a documentary about how important they are. I'm almost out of the one I'm using now so I'm SUPER happy about the tonymoly one! I do think it's a bit odd that they would include it in the step-by-step skincare box though when they could have included a spot treatment, an oil cleanser, a foam cleanser (not like I need anymore of them, but still), a sleeping pack...

but hey-I'm thrilled overall! Now to wait for cleanse and tone to ship and see which box is better LOL


----------



## athy (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Andi B The citrus box looks amazing! I wish I got it D:


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

Here in Australia, sunscreen is a must use every day, so I am happy to get sunscreen in every single box, although there are quite a few of amazing local brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@MissJexie sunscreen was on their list of stuff to include: http://us.memebox.com/50-step-by-step-skincare#.VFrzhMntgVQ

I must say.. memebox delivered on the description part for once! This makes memehistory xD

ETA: I should probably wear sunscreen more.. I do live in Texas atm. Maybe I need to watch a documentary too and scare myself into wearing it daily &gt;.&lt;


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

@@avarier, watch this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9BqrSAHbTc  and will you never skip sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@MissJexie sunscreen was on their list of stuff to include: http://us.memebox.com/50-step-by-step-skincare#.VFrzhMntgVQ
> 
> I must say.. memebox delivered on the description part for once! This makes memehistory xD
> 
> ETA: I should probably wear sunscreen more.. I do live in Texas atm. Maybe I need to watch a documentary too and scare myself into wearing it daily &gt;.&lt;


Oh for sure! I know sunscreen is a part of my daily routine, I just felt like there were other things that I thought would be in there before sunscreen like a sleeping pack or an oil cleanser etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@seachange Well. I have a new staple item.

@@MissJexie I was also hoping for an oil cleanser or sleeping pack.. but I guess with the oil therapy box and the while you were sleeping (or is that out already? idk), they stuck them in there. Oh well.. I'm thrilled about everything, but mostly the mojito! I was about to buy it after I saw this with the phrase at the top: "Alcohol for the skin? The skin never get drunk!" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://mizonworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/26.jpg


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know when the Etude House Spoilers will start appearing? Desperate to find out what's in it!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2014)

I've mentioned this before, but with sunscreen, put some on the backs of your hands every day too!  Makes a huge difference as you get older.  Mom nags.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I've mentioned this before, but with sunscreen, put some on the backs of your hands every day too!  Makes a huge difference as you get older.  Mom nags.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is how my sunscreen is being used right now!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 6, 2014)

Etude House Box spoiler (not my pic): http://iconosquare.com/p/847902920955649148_30801270


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Paulina PS thank you for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Etude House Box spoiler (not my pic): http://iconosquare.com/p/847902920955649148_30801270


Thanks for this...at least the orders I've made with Etude House don't contain any of the items shown!!


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 6, 2014)

darn... the banilla co 2 box is SOO much better than banilla co 1.... now i wished i got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 6, 2014)

Blah, the Etude house box is garbage.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 6, 2014)

From the description that was given, I was expecting to see a lot more of the "cute items". Everything in this box is just pretty bland for Etude House. I'm also a little disappointed that the only 2 makeup items are not really interesting and very low value. I don't really have any use for a brow mascara or a eyelash top coat. Almost seems like they were trying to get rid of some stuff that doesn't sell very well.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> darn... the banilla co 2 box is SOO much better than banilla co 1.... now i wished i got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, the banilla looks fantastic.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

I've changed my mind.  The citrus box does look really good, now that I've taken a closer look.  I think the sunscreen was negatively coloring my opinion.   The box could have been spectacular if they had given us a facial cream by TheYeon instead of that sunscreen... TheYeon has some cute packaging - they  have this cream in the shape of a Hallabong (which is like an orange)

maybe that will show up in the Hot &amp; Cool box, as one of those creams is a cooling cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Very disappointed with the Etude House box. Two of the items I wouldn't use (both eye products) and the rest are mediocre at best. Would have preferred an air cushion (18 dollars tops), a lipstick or tint, an eye pencil and one of those hand cream castles. Price wise, not much different but more "on brand". As it stands, it screams "leftovers" and cheap.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoilers for While You Were Sleeping, City Girl and Foot Therapy! I was trying to edit them so that you could see the cards better but my computer is crapping out on me. So Sorry!



Spoiler



Foot Therapy











City Girl










While You Were Sleeping


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

thank you @MissJexie  I am so excited now for my foot box!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you @MissJexie  I am so excited now for my foot box!


You're very welcome! It's a great box, and so is the while you were sleeping box! 8 items!!

City girl is...OK. Not the worst box ever. But I haven't had a chance to really dig into it since I'm on my way to work. Not was I was expecting from that box, though, that's for sure!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

the migabee wash looks really nice!!  envy...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

ohhh loving all three and can't wait for foot care and city girl


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2014)

Woot, thanks for the WYWS spoilers.  Eight items!  My box is coming standard shipping so won't be here for another two weeks or so, and I knew I would cave on looking at spoilers.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not into foot stuff but City Girl and especially While you were sleeping look good to me.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for the spoiler! I am excited for my bundle now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love that the While You Were Sleeping includes products for different parts of your body instead of just the face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 7, 2014)

*@**@MissJexie*,Love the while you were sleeping box but what is the whole golden ticket thing about? i saw the memebox page but i still don't get the whole event thingy...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

Now, why couldn't sleeping beauty have been like while you were sleeping?  Sleeping beauty only had one night care item.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahh my golden ticket was for $3 off my next box....

exactly as I predicted it would be...a total bust of an event lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

tbh they should have lowered top prize and upped bottom end ones.... i can get better savings from the codes from the recipts and blogger/influencer codes


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

The Foot Therapy box looks good. Think I could do with pampering the tootsies given my face now has more stuff than Harvey Nicks beauty department!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh, that's lame, I really thought they were giving out some nice prizes...


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have that Mizon liquid blush lol thank goodness I didnt buy that box


----------



## catyz (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie, wow those look terrific! Especially the sleeping one! I didn't get any so enjoy for those of you that bought them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooh I want that foot therapy box but the only bundle left is with CPM2.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

While you were sleeping looks excellent!


----------



## starry101 (Nov 7, 2014)

had706 said:


> Ooh I want that foot therapy box but the only bundle left is with CPM2.


I just picked up the bundle, with the sale price and a $5 off code, its a pretty good value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 7, 2014)

Absolutely LOVE WhileYou Were Sleeping! Initially I was a bit disappointed about receiving another Rosemine Azulene Gel but upon reading the card I do see it's not aloe so that's a bonus. I'm also pretty pleased with Foot Therapy. I will use everything but the foot mist and I know someone that usually takes things of that nature off my hands. I've almost bought the Calmia Foot Cream so many times, and then didn't, so I'm super excited to see that.

Pretty happy with both boxes today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I also received a $3 Golden Ticket, no big excitement but definitely something I'm certain I'll use.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Quick question - how long do they normally take to ship out the restocked boxes? Need to know whether I have to warn my postie!!

(Had to laugh, he knocked at the door with a small box today.."mmm, not sure if it needs scanned..,its from HONG KONG!!" Scanned it then said "no, its ok...but not seen a package from there before...cosmetics...oh...exciting!"

Its my Iope Air Cushion I'd ordered a week or so ago so was exciting lol!!

Sorry - should have posted this on the main board!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Quick question - how long do they normally take to ship out the restocked boxes? Need to know whether I have to warn my postie!!
> 
> (Had to laugh, he knocked at the door with a small box today.."mmm, not sure if it needs scanned..,its from HONG KONG!!" Scanned it then said "no, its ok...but not seen a package from there before...cosmetics...oh...exciting!"
> 
> ...


I recently received a restocked* Superfood box*. It had very slow shipping! Closer to 4 weeks than 3 to the USA.

OTOH, I received a duplicate restock of* Cooling Care* and it shipped and was here in less than a week. 

So, it could be either very fast or very slow or just normal Memebox time. The best week was when they gave us free Express Shipping. They stopped that little perk too, though.


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I just picked up the bundle, with the sale price and a $5 off code, its a pretty good value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It really is a good deal. See I just made a promise to myself that I would not get the cpm2 box unless I got it for free! There is really nothing in it I want. I guess with the $5 off and some points I have it would be free!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you for the photos, MissJexxie. 
I bought WYWS and Foot Therapy. I am going to like both of them very much I think.

I don't think I would have liked the City makeup box in the set because I have NO idea how to use the pigment set.. I am definitely not a contouring and highlighting specialist ( if that's what it is for). 

I slap on some under eye concealer, and maybe BB cream and blush. Never do spot highlighting and contouring because I end up looking like a clown- just too fair skinned for it to work. Plus, the overall blended finished face looks way too heavy for me as well.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie the pigments are eye, cheek or lip. for me they would be lip or cheek but as blusher not as contour coloursI c

ould never contour tbh as my sight is so poor and only be using makeup a year so a novice


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm not into makeup either, but I do use lip products. The Chosungah pigment items are meant for all use (eyes, lips, cheeks, whatnot). The sets are also usually advertised as being meant to be blended to create your ideal color (I've seen these on the other sets, I haven't looked at this set specifically quite yet. I have some other pigment items from them but they're all in stick form, since I tend to only use them on my lips).

The pigment thing I found rather intimidating at first, but I've loved the other makeup items from them. Their gel lipsticks are one of my favorite lip products.

@@Jane George Woops. Beat me to it.  :lol:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@GirlyGirlie the pigments are eye, cheek or lip. for me they would be lip or cheek but as blusher not as contour coloursI c
> 
> ould never contour tbh as my sight is so poor and only be using makeup a year so a novice


Thank you, Jane.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've seen some pigment box sets on Sephora.com lately and they seemed to be highlighting and contouring..  I hope everyone loves their lip, cheek and eye pigments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

( Still happy with my choices LOL)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'm not into makeup either, but I do use lip products. The Chosungah pigment items are meant for all use (eyes, lips, cheeks, whatnot). The sets are also usually advertised as being meant to be blended to create your ideal color (I've seen these on the other sets, I haven't looked at this set specifically quite yet. I have some other pigment items from them but they're all in stick form, since I tend to only use them on my lips).
> 
> The pigment thing I found rather intimidating at first, but I've loved the other makeup items from them. Their gel lipsticks are one of my favorite lip products.
> 
> @@Jane George Woops. Beat me to it.  :lol:


Pigment sets for people to mix their own colors and what not are very popular now, but I just don't have the inclination to play with my makeup colors to create my own from pure pigments. Sephora.com had a set-- I think it was in the Make Up For Ever line and OMG, bright emerald green, bright royal blue- stark red, school bus yellow.. and it was about $100 on top of that. I was fascinated in that horror of a car wreck fashion looking at it because no one but a professional make up artist could have used the palette without creating a clown face.

. I've also seen some very scary huge palettes of highlighting and contouring colors lately. Again, this is better left to the professional makeup artists, IMO..

*I'm sure the Raw pigments in the City  Memebox will be more user friendly as K- beauty doesn't seem full of hoity toity professional makeup wannabe types of hugely expensive pure pigments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

The global last year had that packaging. Wasn't Christmas themed though


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 11, 2014)

If anyone get the little mermaid box tomorrow please post spoilers! I got mine by itself so this is going to be a lonnnnnnnng wait.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> If anyone get the little mermaid box tomorrow please post spoilers! I got mine by itself so this is going to be a lonnnnnnnng wait.


Same for the Tinkerbell box! I didn't order it, but a friend of mine who LOVES Tinkerbell and glitter especially, bought it and it's her very first Memebox, and her only right now since she's a broke college student! I want to be able to show her some spoilers!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

I keep forgetting that there was three new princess boxes. I really hope someone here got a value set. I don't want to ruin my Ari..Little Mermaid box..But I'm really curious to see how the Tinkerbell and Cinderella theme played out. I still have no idea What Cinderella is supposed to even consist of!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Cinderella - transforming yourself from a beast to a beauty - wait, that would be a beauty &amp; beast box - lol

I am really interested in Little Mermaid.   After the disaster of Sleeping Beauty, I do not have high hopes but I did order it!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

oh &amp; next week - omg 4 &amp; my cute wishlist 4.  Let's hope 4th time is a charm!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

A wonderful lady in the memebox addicts fb group got her WTF box

here are the pics


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

I am pretty excited to get the WTF box!!  how about you?


----------



## seachange (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting the spoilers, @biancardi. I didn't buy it, but it's amazing, that lovely pearl soap would've been perfect for the Little Mermaid box too...


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am pretty excited to get the WTF box!!  how about you?


On first glance, I'm pretty 'meh.' Hopefully I'll be more excited once I try some of the stuff.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

seachange said:


> Thanks for posting the spoilers, @biancardi. I didn't buy it, but it's amazing, that lovely pearl soap would've been perfect for the Little Mermaid box too...


omg they are FOOLS for not putting that soap in the little mermaid box!!

I am kind of on the fence abotu this box. I had no idea in the world what to expect from it, although I remember people murmuring about it possibly being makeup-heavy, so I'm very happy to see that it's not. It's an interesting box for sure! The theme is kind of lost on me though...I'm not sure I get it with the products include, but I'm definitely not disappointed by what I see!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Would love to see the Tinkerbell box..bought it partly for my daughter as she likes sparkly things and thought it might contain a few things she could use when she's playing dress up with her Disney costumes (Elsa dress for Christmas from Santa!)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Cinderella - pics from FB Memebox Addicts - not mine!   A lovely lady posted them there


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Little Mermaid


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

another lovely lady got the tinkerbell box


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 12, 2014)

I am disappointed with the Cinderella box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the one I looked forward to the most and it's pretty much all make up.. Should have guessed.. Ariel is ok but not spectacular. 

Thank you for posting the pictures though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 12, 2014)

None of those are my cup of tea. Glad I passed on those!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the pics. I was really curious about these, but ultimately glad I skipped them!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I did get the little mermaid (slow mail/swimming...) and after the Sleeping Beauty disaster, I am happy with it!!


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

Little Mermaid isn't bad, but I'm glad I skipped these.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

So, I've managed to work out 3 of the items in the Tinkerbell box and rough prices

TONY MOLY Crystal Tear Glitter Eyeliner 6 dollars

MIZON Oh!shy Glow On Shimmer Light 30 dollars

Revecen Moisture Shine Lip tint 18 dollars

But can't make out the other three from the images


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm happy with the little mermaid and tinker bell. Not so much with Cinderella. If I get any more of that Tonymoly BCDation I'm gonna scream.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

I didn't get any of these Princess boxes but I think Little Mermaid looks really good. I would have been very happy with it.

TinkerBell is another solid box. Not my cup of tea, but it lives up to it's description at least. (kinda)

I don't get Cinderella though. It's not very transformational at all.

Just goes to show the vaguer boxes really are hit or miss!

Hope everyone is happy with their boxes!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad I got a refund for all of those.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

none of those float my boat


----------



## catyz (Nov 12, 2014)

I got the mermaid one. It doesn't look bad but definitely could've been better though! At least I can use most of the items so still look forward to get the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the pic, @@biancardi!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm ok with the new boxes, they aren't the best - but not bad either. Prob gonna skip new Princess themed boxes.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 12, 2014)

For anyone who got the Tinkerbell box, I just got one of the Revecen Moisture Shine Lip tints and I love it. It doesn't make my lips sticky, and it has a great shimmer to it. I ordered one randomly with a coupon and it's great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, it's a huge bottle so it'll last a long time.

I'm happy with the Little Mermaid box! Glad that's the only one I got.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm ok with the new boxes, they aren't the best - but not bad either. Prob gonna skip new Princess themed boxes.


that is how I feel - I do think Little Mermaid is the best of the bunch.

I will purchase a Princess box if it is in _La Belle et la Bête_ theme (beauty &amp; the beast).  You transform from a beast to a beauty!! lol


----------



## seachange (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers, @@biancardi, I've got only the little mermaid, and like it, although had a greater expectations for it, to be more ocean related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't get these boxes, I hope the lucky boxes and globals have some wow factor! Thanks for posting


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 12, 2014)

Not in love with any of the Princess boxes. Glad I decided to behave.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting spoilers! I'm glad I avoided these boxes, I don't think I would have been happy with either of these three, although there are a couple things in the Little Mermaid box I'd like to try (DD'ell and Mizon).


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

With the lack of boxes this page is going to be empty soon


----------



## drikajp (Nov 15, 2014)

Did anyone get the Thumbs Up! Bloggers' Picks box via express shipping? Can't wait to see pics, mine was sent via snail mail :/


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 15, 2014)

How quickly from the dispatch date do spoilers usually come out, I really can't wait to see mcw4


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> How quickly from the dispatch date do spoilers usually come out, I really can't wait to see mcw4


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

@Alidolly  I hope so!!   I have my cute wishlist 4 &amp; petite treasures coming, so please, memebox, make those adorable (no scary dolls....)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

I've ordered both as well and am hoping its not cheek room lip balm (as its small) for the petite treasures! Looking at the image for CWL4 it did have little animals (the face shop hand cream I think) so hoping there is one of those as that at least fits the description of cute.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

@@Alidolly thanks for letting me know, I can't wait to see it! I hope it's cute animal stuff too


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone posted the bloggers picks spoiler in the FB group

(not my pic)



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

As a blogger, and as someone who took the survey the sent out in order to curate this box, I can confidently say that NONE of these products were my choices, except for the Galactomyces booster/essence, which I enjoyed very much. 

This is a slap in the face to the memebloggers for sure. It's upsetting that they didn't pick the items that were written in the most, but instead they took some of the one-off things that one person may have mentioned and included them. That lip tint is a neon mess, this is the 3rd time that magic soap has been in a box and it's not bad, but not anything special...I just can't even right now. So upset and I didn't even get this box


----------



## engawa (Nov 16, 2014)

How I feel:  &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;

I think I'm only going to stick to themed boxes from on now &gt;.&lt;


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the Pink stuff?

And is the syringe a carboxy mask?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> As a blogger, and as someone who took the survey the sent out in order to curate this box, *I can confidently say that NONE of these products were my choices, except for the Galactomyces booster/essence, which I enjoyed very much. *
> 
> This is a slap in the face to the memebloggers for sure. It's upsetting that they didn't pick the items that were written in the most, but instead they took some of the one-off things that one person may have mentioned and included them. That lip tint is a neon mess, this is the 3rd time that magic soap has been in a box and it's not bad, but not anything special...I just can't even right now. So upset and I didn't even get this box



same here.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

the mask box isn't that good, imho either.

the hair treatment was JUST in a global box

not my pics but from FB


----------



## engawa (Nov 16, 2014)

WOW 3 one use items and eye pads???? The only good thing is the Ladykin Vanpir mask. What a let down for a box named "Miracle Masks"...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the mask box isn't that good, imho either.
> 
> the hair treatment was JUST in a global box
> 
> ...


I'm kind of just annoyed that they made each sheet mask a different number on the card even though they're all from the same brand LOL

Yea for a box that is supposed to be "miracle masks" it seems kind of meh.

I am really excited for the vanpir though. Love the packaging on those products!

And I'm really annoyed that there's a hair mask in there, I can't lie. In my mind I was expecting this to be all face products.

Ugh such a disappointing end to a disappointing week of lack of memeboxes...sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 16, 2014)

Bummer. I've got both of these coming to me...


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh. Not excited for either. I have no idea why that guy on Facebook was raving about the mask box (while teasing everyone and not posting spoilers).


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Ugh. Not excited for either. I have no idea why that guy on Facebook was raving about the mask box (while teasing everyone and not posting spoilers).


I actually find that entire group dynamic really irritating, which is why I ignore that it exists until spoiler time. That guy was really annoying me. Like, you're not cool post the damn spoilers.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually find that entire group dynamic really irritating, which is why I ignore that it exists until spoiler time. That guy was really annoying me. Like, you're not cool post the damn spoilers.


I know that pissed me off.    I swear, at least list the items in the box if you can't take pics.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that pissed me off.    I swear, at least list the items in the box if you can't take pics.


He was going on about how he was "on break" at work yet he had plenty of time to ramble on and beat around the bush rather than posting the spoilers, and has plenty of time to comment on every other post, yet he can't take the minute to list out the products? *side-eyeing that guy so hard*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

The Ladykin is the only real highlight from that mask box.

I'm mostly just irritated at that guy on Facebook for leading me to believe there was Chosungah in the box.   :lol:

(Seriously though...Don't ever mess with me and my Chosungah!)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> He was going on about how he was "on break" at work yet he had plenty of time to ramble on and beat around the bush rather than posting the spoilers, and has plenty of time to comment on every other post, yet he can't take the minute to list out the products? *side-eyeing that guy so hard*



you know, if I get my boxes @ work  and I have time to open them, I will list out the items and if I can covertly take &amp; post the pics (even if they are crappy looking) so that I can share it with MUT, I will.  

If I don't have time, I won't say anything, cause I am not a tease - lol.  I don't know why folks can't just take pics of the cards or list the items out.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Ladykin is the only real highlight from that mask box.
> 
> I'm mostly just irritated at that guy on Facebook for leading me to believe there was Chosungah in the box. Don't ever mess with me and my Chosungah.  :lol:


These 2 boxes - they seem to be leftovers.  That vampire mask was from another box, yes?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> These 2 boxes - they seem to be leftovers.  That vampire mask was from another box, yes?


Close, it was another product in the line in the OMG 2 box. And that ddung mask is another in the same line as the product from MCW 3.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow these are big boxes of suck! So disappointed that I bought both!


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh, I'm so disappointed. I have both of those boxes set to arrive tomorrow and the only thing I'm remotely excited about is the Vanpir cream as it is on my wishlist.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

Seriously, if ya busy at work throw that photo up on your Instagram and yell to someone to link it! ahahaha Social media is made for busy people! lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@biancardi It's the same line, but we received the Vanpir facial cream, and this is an overnight mask (or something). The Ladykin Vanpir line is INSANELY popular, I didn't even know about the cream or this watery mask until seeing it in Memebox, but the ampoule (which is the basic formula also used in these items, supposedly) is extremely popular and always gets rave reviews.

So I'm really hoping the facial cream and this watery mask are good. Honestly, I kept stalking for the ampoule waiting for it to go on sale in the $20-$25 range, so if these are any good, then it will make a huge difference in the value for me.

But the rest of that box is a complete bust. Here's hoping I can sell/swap things to lessen the blow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, really. I think it's official ladies...Never trust Memebox to pick the best of anything!


----------



## seachange (Nov 16, 2014)

Both boxes are complete failure... I was expecting completely different products in the Bloggers box, and half of the Masks box is like 3 sheet masks? and a hair mask? first, was the bust mask, now hair mask?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 16, 2014)

I really didn't think they could screw up a mask box, but boy, was I wrong. I'm supposed to get these boxes tomorrow, and I was really looking forward to them as either a reward or "consolation prize" for an early morning interview for what could potentially be my dream job. I hope these boxes aren't a sign of how my interview will go!


----------



## blinded (Nov 16, 2014)

The blogger box gets a big fat raspberry from me.  :lick: No more brand themed or best of boxes for me. 

The mask box is kinda meh too. I didnt' get the global with the hair mask and I do love hair masks, so that and the vanpir mask are wins. I'm creeped out by the picture on the ddung, not to mention it's a horrible brand name. And yeah, three one use masks? That's cheating. 

Memebox, you make me sad lately.


----------



## engawa (Nov 16, 2014)

@@cfisher Yesstyle has the ampoule for $23 here if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, is this the first time there was a repeat (the mise en scene hair treatment) in a box that's not a Luckybox? I haven't been around long enough to observe but does this happen often?


----------



## blinded (Nov 16, 2014)

There are times there are different "flavours" of the same product. The cleaner in the blogger box for example. I forget which other boxes it's been in, The first chocolate and MCW2, maybe?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my first mask box and all I can say is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've got the bloggers' pick box coming too...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 16, 2014)

/sigh

Well.  That's it.  Never, ever, ever again will I ever, ever get a "best of" type box. Ever.  

Not one of those items was on my list and I cannot, for any reason, see why anything other than the PureBess would be on ANYONE'S list.

Bad call, Memebox.  Bad.call.

Oh crap.  I got Empties... *cries*  Oh, wait... that was so I could get expedited shipping...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> /sigh
> 
> Well.  That's it.  Never, ever, ever again will I ever, ever get a "best of" type box. Ever.
> 
> ...


Seriously, if Green Food is a bust I will wail. It's the only thing keeping that wretched purchase alive.

What I don't get is why Memebox plays with fire and tries to curate these boxes when they do massive damage to the trust relationship between customers and the company. People get generally more and more wary over time due to stunts like this. grr


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

They gave bloggers a BAD NAME with that box.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They gave bloggers a BAD NAME with that box.


One of the reasons I didn't cancel it is because....Memebox wouldn't really exist without bloggers, it's not like they get customers based on advertisements or any sort of real existence in the US. 

I can't believe they would be so blatantly misleading about it.

Okay, so I do "believe" it. But it's really getting hard to give Memebox the benefit of the doubt on...Well, anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They gave bloggers a BAD NAME with that box.


I think that's why i'm so upset. I didn't even buy the box, but I'm more angry at Memebox than I've ever been because they ASKED US for our choices, used a spoiler of a product that a lot of us suggested to make people THINK that our choices would be included in the box, and then send a box full of garbage leftovers.

I'm furious for my readers who I promoted the box to and who purchased the box. I'm really upset that they put "bloggers picks" as the name of this box and are trying to pass this stuff off as things that memebloggers picked, making us all look like a bunch of idiots. 

I just don't have any words for this situation right now. I want to personally apologize to the people who bought that box because of me promoting it. ugh. so upset.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie After the Thumbs Up thing, I know a lot of the ladies on here said they wanted to give the box a chance, but didn't dare promote it.

I can't even imagine how I'd feel if I actually had promoted this box, based on the concept...Only to find out they didn't actually stick to the concept...Like, at all. (Sorry, but one item out of how many? Totally does not count!)


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie After the Thumbs Up thing, I know a lot of the ladies on here said they wanted to give the box a chance, but didn't dare promote it.
> 
> I can't even imagine how I'd feel if I actually had promoted this box, based on the concept...Only to find out they didn't actually stick to the concept...Like, at all. (Sorry, but one item out of how many? Totally does not count!)


Well I didn't promote it further than announcing that it existed. A few people commented asking about it and I explained that there was a survey sent out etc, so I feel like people may have purchased the box based on the knowledge that the survery was sent out. I didn't get commission on very many of those boxes, so at least there's that. I just feel awful about this box. I'm just so angry about it lol. I hate that i'm so mad about something like this, but they flat out lied about this box and it seems SO planned. LIke...how convenient that the only spoiler also happens to be the ONLY thing in the box that the majority of the bloggers picked.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2014)

Did the other items in the box even appear on the survey?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

I really do try to give Memebox the benefit of the doubt. But then things like this happen...And I'm just flailing around trying to think of SOMETHING to make this look better.

But in this case...I've got...Nothin'.

@@LisaLeah Most of the other items hadn't even been released yet, so I doubt it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did the other items in the box even appear on the survey?


It was a fill-in-the-blank survey. But it was due 14 September before some of the items even appeared in the Memeverse.

I know that my unboxing will consist of breaking down which of these items could even be submitted on the survey, based on box release dates. And a very sharp knife for the purpose of ritually murdering some of these messes. I don't even know how to use that Ladykin product--I have it and I can't sort it out--it's useless aside from as a sacrifice to the Memegods in hopes that they understand never to do this again.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@ I've had peeling sprays from other brands that work well, but everyone has told me that the Ladykin one doesn't do anything. Like doesn't even ball up much, so I can't believe that ANYONE would pick it.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They gave bloggers a BAD NAME with that box.


And this is the reason I am so...  I don't even have a word.  Somewhere in between infuriated and irredeemably disappointed.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It was a fill-in-the-blank survey. But it was due 14 September before some of the items even appeared in the Memeverse.
> 
> I know that my unboxing will consist of breaking down which of these items could even be submitted on the survey, based on box release dates. And a very sharp knife for the purpose of ritually murdering some of these messes. I don't even know how to use that Ladykin product--I have it and I can't sort it out--it's useless aside from as a sacrifice to the Memegods in hopes that they understand never to do this again.


It's like a peeling gel for your face, only in a spray bottle and for your body.

I used it on my legs not too long ago. It balls up alright, but I don't really feel like it's removing dead skin at all, just...balling up. meh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2014)

Well it's highly disappointing for sure.

Most of the contents I gave away or discarded the first time I received them.

I am still trying to figure out what that Pink product is. Does anyone know?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Well it's highly disappointing for sure.
> 
> Most of the contents I gave away or discarded the first time I received them.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what that Pink product is. Does anyone know?


This is what I could make out from the card someone posted on facebook:

Secret Key Color Recipe The Pink Cream
Targts signs of winkles and lines on the face and works to tighten and lift up dry, sagging skin for a more youthful, healthier looking complexion. 
Gently massage the cream all over face until all the capsules from the cream pop and absorb completely into the skin.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

I knew after the third Mask box that they were going downhill, but I convinced myself to buy the latest mask box anyway. BOO. Anyone remember how they had the two Leaders InSolution masks as one item? Or the zero cosmetics box, where they had *four* masks as one item? And cucumber masks? The exact same thing as the orange ones they did last box? And then a hair mask which many people already got from the Global? I'm done with mask boxes. I have plenty from regular Memeboxes as it is. 

As for Blogger's Picks, I only used it to pad an order so I guess I can't complain... except I totally can. What a terrible homage to their affiliates. Does anyone have a close up of the info card? I'd love to see what sort of explanation they have for picking these items.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I think the reason they're listed as different items is because they're different types of masks. Like, one is hydrogel and one is a face/neck, and one other one I believe.

Silly, yes.

And I do wish there had been one multipack, that makes a huge difference in value for me. Like the Pure Smile 5 pack? Come on Memebox, we want MASKS.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> This is what I could make out from the card someone posted on facebook:
> 
> Secret Key Color Recipe The Pink Cream
> Targts signs of winkles and lines on the face and works to tighten and lift up dry, sagging skin for a more youthful, healthier looking complexion.
> Gently massage the cream all over face until all the capsules from the cream pop and absorb completely into the skin.


Thank you!

I believe that was from the Pinkaholic box.

It looks solid. At least I can find people to give that one too.

Wish I could say the same about those neon cooling glosses (I have 4 now)!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I believe that was from the Pinkaholic box.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh FOUR of those glosses?! I'm so sorry! LOL

I agree the pink cream is at least a decent sounding product, but definitely not something that was a blogger pick. It also might be one of the products that wasn't even released until after the survey was taken. Not sure when the pinkaholic box shipped.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey memebox. I took that survey and I am feeling incredibly let down. Not sure most of these products were in boxes BEFORE the survey and if not there is no way these are bloggers pick. I think you may have lied to us Mr Memebox.

Mask box sucks too.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually find that entire group dynamic really irritating, which is why I ignore that it exists until spoiler time.


Srsly. 

MUT is full of such great people, I keep assuming that other online beauty communities are going to be pretty similar. Not so. Not so at all. There's a reason I'm doing the Secret Santa here and not anywhere else, and it's because you are all fantastic. :hugs:


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow that blogger box has everything in it that I have no interest in using... thank god I didnt waste my money.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the mask box isn't that good, imho either.
> 
> the hair treatment was JUST in a global box
> 
> ...


I think that was real SNEAKY of them to count the "HAIR TREATMENT" as a "MASK" - Very Greasy!!!! Especially since it was just in global #16....


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 17, 2014)

I already have one of those orange lip tints and I would have chucked the other at the wall. Thank goodness I'm on a memebreak due to my wedding. Thank you memebox for helping me to save money.


----------



## blinded (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think bloggers need to apologize for this box. I'd say most blog readers who are familiar with memebox are going to realize that this box does not represent your picks. We all know that we've been duped by memebox. I can't believe a company that has made a point of talking about how they don't advertise and it's primarily word of mouth and blogs that have made them successful would do something that would anger those same people. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. 

As for the mask box. I think the anger over the bloggers box is making us unable to judge it fairly. Is it as amazing as past boxes have been? No. But it's not a terrible box either imho.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm sure nobody's blaming the bloggers. We all know well enough how Memebox works and how many things get suprisingly twisted with them. They are the only ones who can be blamed for lame boxes and, moreover, for false advertising and nobody else.

Spelling edit.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't think bloggers need to apologize for this box. I'd say most blog readers who are familiar with memebox are going to realize that this box does not represent your picks. We all know that we've been duped by memebox. I can't believe a company that has made a point of talking about how they don't advertise and it's primarily word of mouth and blogs that have made them successful would do something that would anger those same people. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.
> 
> As for the mask box. I think the anger over the bloggers box is making us unable to judge it fairly. Is it as amazing as past boxes have been? No. But it's not a terrible box either imho.


I have gotten the last few mask boxes from Memebox and only the vampire sleeping pack is something I am interested in.   And the fact that they put in a hair treatment that was just featured in last month's global. 

 It is horrible?  no, you are correct.  But it is sad looking....I am not sure why they couldn't have included their new Mememasks in this box, along with the other items.  That would have been nice.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually find that entire group dynamic really irritating, which is why I ignore that it exists until spoiler time. That guy was really annoying me. Like, you're not cool post the damn spoilers.


6
Had a few convos about this guy being an idiot today. I think it's attention seeking. I'm glad someone beat him to it with the instagram photos. Burst his bubble.

The box sucks. Fair enough. But the talk of suing memebox? My life...


----------



## blinded (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have gotten the last few mask boxes from Memebox and only the vampire sleeping pack is something I am interested in.   And the fact that they put in a hair treatment that was just featured in last month's global.
> 
> It is horrible?  no, you are correct.  But it is sad looking....I am not sure why they couldn't have included their new Mememasks in this box, along with the other items.  That would have been nice.


Sad looking perfectly describes it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> 6
> 
> Had a few convos about this guy being an idiot today. I think it's attention seeking. I'm glad someone beat him to it with the instagram photos. Burst his bubble.
> 
> The box sucks. Fair enough. But the talk of suing memebox? My life...


Suing really . I'm glad I've been busy working all weekend and trying to distance myself from the facebook groups and certain people on them . Why are they talking of suing


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I believe that was from the Pinkaholic box.
> 
> ...


Yes it was in the Pinkaholic box and it's not bad. It's kinda interesting how it has little capsules in it. I've used it as a foot cream though - not something Id put on my favorites list.


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Suing really . I'm glad I've been busy working all weekend and trying to distance myself from the facebook groups and certain people on them . Why are they talking of suing


Yeah the suing/open letter thing almost made me quit that group. Sure we are disappointed and maybe feel betrayed about this box. So yeah if ur that mad u should stop spending money with Memebox and cancel boxes you've ordered. I understand venting but bring up suing and fraud over a beauty box - come on it's not that serious.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Well it's highly disappointing for sure.
> 
> Most of the contents I gave away or discarded the first time I received them.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what that Pink product is. Does anyone know?


It's a gel-like cream that came in the Pinkaholic box, which I see has already been confirmed.  I like it but am not wild about it.  Does feel nice.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Seriously, all this time spent talking about suing should be invested in a paralegal course so they would know that such a frivolous suit (given the terms we've agreed to by using the site) would be tossed in a second by a judge.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Suing really . I'm glad I've been busy working all weekend and trying to distance myself from the facebook groups and certain people on them . Why are they talking of suing


False representation and fraud....


----------



## Andi B (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously, all this time spent talking about suing should be invested in a paralegal course so they would know that such a frivolous suit (given the terms we've agreed to by using the site) would be tossed in a second by a judge.


Yeah, I worked in a law office during HS/College years, and I'm pretty sure some of our judges would call them into court just to yell at them for wasting their time over something so petty!


----------



## whigrose (Nov 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> False representation and fraud....


False advertising popped into my mind too, not that it would be worth the effort, but I do think they misrepresented things with the survey and all.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

I've just spent the day sorting out my unboxing . I can't believe it the box is so wrong . It annoyed me no end . The only thing I really want to trial out is the pink cream as I never bought the pinkaholic . I checked box dates and the date of the survey and yes it feels they just used it to empty the ware house . I now have 4 tints 2 orange 1 red and finally a PINK. But it's just annoyede how wrong memebox have got this . And I had to walk away from my unboxing for 2 hours to clear my head . Did food shopping and came back and I still haven't seem anyone who chose thes products mention it only the purebess. I'm not gonna sue . I mean wow maybe I need to find the link and read the convo . It's a box a bad box and yes I'm slowing right down and just going elsewhere for some newer start up boxes coming in January . I guess we all kind of feel the same over this box


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've just spent the day sorting out my unboxing . I can't believe it the box is so wrong . It annoyed me no end . The only thing I really want to trial out is the pink cream as I never bought the pinkaholic . I checked box dates and the date of the survey and yes it feels they just used it to empty the ware house . I now have 4 tints 2 orange 1 red and finally a PINK. But it's just annoyede how wrong memebox have got this . And I had to walk away from my unboxing for 2 hours to clear my head . Did food shopping and came back and I still haven't seem anyone who chose thes products mention it only the purebess. I'm not gonna sue . I mean wow maybe I need to find the link and read the convo . It's a box a bad box and yes I'm slowing right down and just going elsewhere for some newer start up boxes coming in January . I guess we all kind of feel the same over this box


Are the startup boxes K-beauty boxes? If so please share  I'd love to spend some of my Memebox money elsewhere but it's darn near impossible to find comparable Korean boxes!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 17, 2014)

whigrose said:


> False advertising popped into my mind too, not that it would be worth the effort, but I do think they misrepresented things with the survey and all.


I agree, but Memebox's Terms of Service pretty thoroughly covers them on that. It states multiple times that Memebox doesn't guarantee any accuracy in their descriptions. I'm not on that FB group, but it sounds just as bad as Julep's FB or Ipsy's forum, so I'll save my blood pressure and stay here where people generally are more level headed.

S'ok, Memebox. My wallet is thanking you for these meh boxes and no new releases. So are my family, who otherwise would all get hot pink lip tints for Christmas.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 17, 2014)

As I am fairly new to memebox, I ordered this box hoping I would see a variation of selected good products. Does anyone know what is in the Bloggers box? I'm still trying to figure out what makes a good box vs a dud... &lt;_&lt; . .


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> As I am fairly new to memebox, I ordered this box hoping I would see a variation of selected good products. Does anyone know what is in the Bloggers box? I'm still trying to figure out what makes a good box vs a dud... &lt;_&lt; . .


good quality products and a box which matches the description.This one has products that aren't really loved and raved about plus as this box was based on a survey sent to bloggers in september I expected these products not to be in boxes after the survey and acually ones we mentioned.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you Jane George. Got it! So by looking at the pic you can tell what is in it, and know is just not good, it's not what the bloggers picked... :satisfied:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 17, 2014)

The blogger's pick is awful... but I personally like the masks box. I didn't get the global box and I am happy to receive a product for the hair! I was considering to cancel some of the future boxes as the blogger's pick is bad, but on the other hand I received last week the foot therapy and the while you were sleeping that I really liked. I wouldn't trust memebox but I also don't give up on them!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm now worried about the other boxes that haven't had spoilers yet - what [email protected] are they going to put in those I wonder given the recent batch of duds that have gone out. I suspect we haven't seen the last of scary doll and cheek room either lol!!! Beginning to wonder should I cancel while I've still got the chance...


----------



## starry101 (Nov 17, 2014)

I guarantee that balm from cheek room that was in CPM2 will make an appearance in a future box. The jeju serum was in the jeju box and the other 4 products were sold during the $5 sale, the only thing that hasn't made an appearance is the balm.


----------



## seachange (Nov 17, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I guarantee that balm from cheek room that was in CPM2 will make an appearance in a future box. The jeju serum was in the jeju box and the other 4 products were sold during the $5 sale, the only thing that hasn't made an appearance is the balm.


It was different serum in the Jeju box


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

[deleted due to not being able to sort out technology]


----------



## ievutuce (Nov 18, 2014)

Since a lot of you guys say you didn't pick these thumbs up box items. What would the box look like if member had listened to you?

I am curious


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Since a lot of you guys say you didn't pick these thumbs up box items. What would the box look like if member had listened to you?
> 
> I am curious


now or then?


----------



## ievutuce (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> now or then?


Now. What I meant is, what would we be receiving as customers right now in the thumbs up box if memebox had listened to you guys? What would be in the box?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Now. What I meant is, what would we be receiving as customers right now in the thumbs up box if memebox had listened to you guys? What would be in the box?


I have a hard time recalling everything I listed, but I know I put the Bounce Cheese Cream, not because I'm OBSESSED with it, but I liked it and I know a lot of people loved/wanted it. When I saw it was in the wine and cheese box, I assumed it wouldn't be also included in bloggers picks so that's all good.

I also chose the galactomyces toner/booster product that was in the box.

Other items I put down were the Cherry Blossom Hair treatment from the original Hair and Body box, which is probably my favorite memebox product EVER. As well as the ciracle red spot treatment, SNT Plant Stem Cell "Goddess Cream" or whatever memebox call it. I got samples of it in global #1 and that's when I fell in love with that stuff.  recipe spray essence, LJH tea tree essence which was in an early global box...I'm sure there are plenty more things I'm forgetting. 

I know there was a fill in the blank for makeup products, and I put the a;t fox fantasyholic makeup kits that came in global #7 because I remember thinking they were so flipping cute. I also put the glow tint glosses that were in K-style #1 because I'm truly obsessed with the one I got lol

wish I could remember everything and exactly what I put, but I was really sad that none of my choices (that I think we're pretty great) made it into the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 19, 2014)

My choices were pretty similar to yours @Missjexie. For makeup I recall writing the snow white kit or makeon, don't really know which of the two. But both sets are amazing imo.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 19, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that a mass majority chose that Cirquios foundation wand....that they put in that blogger box..as well as that Ladykin Body thing.... I mean those things are wayyy too specific, all those products in that box has never been touched by me, well most of it, so I don't see how people/bloggers, wanted those in that specific box..


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

i had the bounce cheese, the ddobyul serum and the cherry blossom treatment for sure... can't remember rest

maybe the tony moly tint


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

I had the goddess cream, the tea tree essence, the foot scrub (from scrub 1), palen essence for hair, the hangul (or whatever it was called) CC cream from oriental medicines, the honey ampoule from honey box 1, cheek room eyeshadow from all about eyes - the purple color is great,  any gel eyeliner pencil - I haven't received a bad one yet - purebess galactomyces essence, witch's pouch lipstick from F/W 2014 color box (either color).  I also did bounce cream cheese because it seemed so popular.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

a lovely lady on facebook has her thanksgiving boxes - this pictures are hers


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 19, 2014)

Those actually look decent!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

they look good but not bothered i missed them


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Both nice sets - glad I took the chance with these!! (Though YOU box will be ME box...and ME box will also be ME box lol!!)


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, with a few exceptions, those are pretty good boxes!  I see a few items that I'm very happy to be receiving! Thank for posting the photos here!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

someone elses pics of dry &amp; sensitive






 





oh that migabee is calling my name!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like both of them!! I think the "For Me" box is more, well, for me lol, I especially love the tonymoly bunny! I've wanted to grab one of those for awhile now for cuteness factor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also the gokmul toner!

I think the boxes are stinkin adorable too!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

k-style 4 (again, not my boxes - got the pics off FB)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

ohhh, K-style 4 looks like they got some leftovers from certain collab boxes....

the thanksgiving for you has the nail polish stuff in it!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

lol @kstyle and the cutiepie items.

I like dry and sensitive though and it has the cutiepie serum

sitting here chuckling and edward is looking at me as if i am mad


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

God, why didn't I cancel K-style 4....it's like CPM2 all over again! Literally!


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like the look of both thanksgiving boxes! The items are lovely! I am happy I got them! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

So that's where all the Hallabong Jeju all in one serums went lol!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

dry and sensitive looks nice, although I don't have dry skin so I probably wouldn't have use for most of it lol

Omg K-Style 4 is a nightmare. They probably should have just called it "Cutie Pie Leftovers plus a couple random lackluster items"


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

well, at least we know where those damn boxes went (the CutiePie and Nail Boxes) and hopefully we won't have to worry about them EVER AGAIN


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry if this offends anyone, but WTH that k-style is the worst box I've seen. Leftover, leftover,leftover and even worse than CP2 in my opinion. My god hope I didn't get that one. Don't need more negative reviews on my blog after the blogger's pick..


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

The Thanksiving for you is definitely a for you box to me. Going to give away most of it. But I like the for me content. 

OMG another TheYeon Hallabong product in dry and sensitive! I am so happy about that box now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Any spoilers for MCW4?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd be annoyed if I'd ordered the K style one! OK if you ordered the CPM 2 box but defo not good if you didn't want that box and get it anyway, but without the decent Hallabong serum!

Also waiting patiently for the MCWL 4 photos...please let it be good, please....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

i want omg4 piccies too


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

SO glad I cancelled K-Style 4.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Totally jealous of the Thanksgiving box #2!!! I should have ordered it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, so glad now I didn't order K-Style 4 as a gift for a relative as I was thinking about doing!  :blink:    Also not sorry I didn't get either of the Thanksgiving boxes.  Fluorescent glitter, orange.... no thanks.

But for those who got the boxes and like them, I'm happy for you!


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

WOW I just looked at the CPM2 spolier just to check........ seriously memebox? That was so wrong for them to repackage it in a different  box!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> k-style 4 (again, not my boxes - got the pics off FB)


Oh my goodness this is a joke!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm waiting for mcwl4 don't know what to think atm really


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I definitely think that that little Cheek Room clover thing from CPM2 will be in MCW4, lol.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I definitely think that that little Cheek Room clover thing from CPM2 will be in MCW4, lol.


I really really hope not


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> God, why didn't I cancel K-style 4....it's like CPM2 all over again! Literally!


I know. I feel SO ripped off. They had all of those items on sale like a week ago. Less than $5 each. If they try to put a high value on the K Style 4 box, well, they're lying is all. It's crap.* The Hallabong serum and the Appletox were the 2 really nice products from CPM2 for my skin.*

The makeup from CPM2 is totally sub- par. It's CRAP makeup, no matter what country it comes from. Cheap crap.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

100 dollars for the Pisteo serum (7g worth) - seriously? It better be gold dust for that price!!


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm happy with the Dry and Sensitive box! I briefly considered the CPM2 for the serum but then regained my senses. And seriously, another snail lip treatment? Yes please! I am tired of the bar soaps though. No more please....

And yeah, K-Style 4 is a joke. Good luck with that backlash memebox.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm happy with the Dry and Sensitive box! I briefly considered the CPM2 for the serum but then regained my senses. And seriously, another snail lip treatment? Yes please! I am tired of the bar soaps though. No more please....
> 
> And yeah, K-Style 4 is a joke. Good luck with that backlash memebox.


I know! I was happy to see another snail lip treatment too! (Fingers crossed for the strawberry one, as I think I already have a honey one!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

i actually think the scary dolly box is better than kstyle4


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i actually think the scary dolly box is better than kstyle4


It's kind of hard to come up with anything worse since we already hated the box the first time around (CPM2)!


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahh, I have no idea how to post pictures all of a sudden. Let's see if this works. Someone feel free to tell me how to upload the pictures better.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

@@blinded Thanks for the OMG4 spoiler. It's not bad but not OMG either. Got it coming snail mail so I got another two weeks before I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you actually read the description of the first product? WTF is that? Why, why why memebox?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@blinded I just squinted to check it out... WHAT IN THE ACTUAL.... just.  OMG!  Not the OMG I was hoping for though!!! XD


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Can you actually read the description of the first product? WTF is that? Why, why why memebox?


I can't read it!! Is it lady part related?!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Saffyra there's one FOR YOUR MAN too!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

I can't even read what it is, just that it goes over the female and male 'zones'


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Can you actually read the description of the first product? WTF is that? Why, why why memebox?


I wish I could get my hubby to do a vlog "review" of the male version of that product.  Well, it would really just be him trying to figure out WTF it is...and then freaking out over me even suggesting that he should use it...and then talking about possible side effects (in his mind)...it would be hilarious!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

@@blinded OMG now that you mentioned it and I squinted hard to look at it.. Ok OMG worth but not in a good way. Hahaha.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

is that a mask for my muff?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 19, 2014)

It's a lady garden mask and a dick mask to moisturise


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

second laugh i have had today


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, that's better. Sorry to split the pics up but you should be able to read them now


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

not sure if I should even have that on my unboxing on youtube but paul has an extra christmas present


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Back of the men's mask. None of these are my pics btw


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 19, 2014)

Well it's OMG worthy @JaneGeorge


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness that OMG box is cracking me up! Not feeling any regret for not getting any of the boxes that have been spoiled so far today... only one I have coming is MCW4, but I've learned not to get my hopes up about those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Well it's OMG worthy @JaneGeorge


oh yeah but I run a clean channel when possible


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Please mcwl4 imma dyin here


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

Omg, memebox! Why do they seem to like to send us such stuff? ^^

It is omg, but not in a good way! Haha!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooh, haven't laughed so much in ages!!! Seriously, tears streaming down face. I dread to think how bloggers are going to review THAT!!

Giggle..giggle...


----------



## flushblush (Nov 19, 2014)

They're for "Y-zones .... Used to moisture and treat the most sensitive yet uncared for parts of the body.... Each designed to perfectly fit male and female body."

I am dying. Not gonna lie, that is definitely OMG.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Back of the men's mask. None of these are my pics btw


No way. Just no way. Wow. When I told my hubby about this just now, he thought maybe they were just groin masks, but nope. Full on penis point pack.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 19, 2014)

I just told fan serviced on facebook I expect to see admin Lizzy unboxing this with teenage die of embarrassment.lol I think she too busy at work trying to not choke to death laughing at the moment tbh.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

BAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHA OHHH my goodness, those products are CERTAINLY OMG-worthy! We got what we asked for LMAO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As usual, the OMG box is pretty nice. And while (MOST LOL) of the products aren't insanely omg-worthy, I think it's pretty solid. Now...to wait for cute wishlist...SO nervous about that one lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

that a lady garden on the sheet pack beneath the diagram and writing?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

And I thought the gold vibrating egg puff in Makeup Edition 2 was bad!  OMG indeed!!!   :lol:

Edit:  Wait a minute -- that hot styling hair fixer -- WHICH HAIR is it for?!?!?!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 19, 2014)

That's so... OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanna see reviews!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> That's so... OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wanna see reviews!


Demos..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Wonder if they will start selling those masks in the store!! Next memebox products to hit the shelves...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

My trash can is certainly going to be full when these two horrid boxes hit the front door.

Again, all of us laughed and made such a fuss over the feminine cleansing products- they did another FU to the Internets.  Just like the putrid yellow- orange lipstick going to the OMG box. We complained- they just put it somewhere else. A total FU.

*Personally, I feel like they've taken my money and my trust and we are MORE than even now.* I laughed at the crudeness of the " stench" comment on the herbal box card with the rose oil, and Memebox laughed at us when it put this crap in the boxes they were supposed to curate in a certain style ( K Style and OMG)..

I can hardly wait to see what MCWL has in it. Ha.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

The fact that we paid money for this mess shows me that Memebox is totally making fun of its customers. They know most people are not going to put a mask on either male or female genitalia. Just like the people who curated this stupid box wouldn't do it either.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder why mcwl4 isn't up yet ....


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> And I thought the gold vibrating egg puff in Makeup Edition 2 was bad!  OMG indeed!!!   :lol:
> 
> Edit:  Wait a minute -- that hot styling hair fixer -- WHICH HAIR is it for?!?!?!


From the looks of it it's for fly away hair, so you can use that instead of hairsprays. Interesting packaging though. I'm actually okay with the OMG box (ETA: minus the 2 masks lol), it's the KStyle I'm pissed about.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Kstyle is really bad and although I like a lot of things about memebox I think there needs to be some sort of complaint because that is NOT a curated box


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

The k style boxes seem to have gotten worse by edition! The first one I really liked!

The same applies to the cute boxes, I am afraid...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> And I thought the gold vibrating egg puff in Makeup Edition 2 was bad!  OMG indeed!!!   :lol:
> 
> Edit:  Wait a minute -- that hot styling hair fixer -- WHICH HAIR is it for?!?!?!


okay, we have the vagina rose oil + the vibrating egg + plus the dick mask

cool!   The dick mask is for those guys who went dolphin smooth (sorry, but TWD fans will get that reference - ewwww - eye bleach!!)


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

What is the "length" of the mask?? lol

The Omg box is fine for me, but the k-style is absolutely ridiculous... memebox makes fun of us...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, I won't be getting another omg box.      waiting for mcw4 spoilers


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

can you imagine getting an allergic reaction from either mask too.... yikes


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Then explaining it to the hospital when it balloons to twice the size!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Then explaining it to the hospital when it balloons to twice the size!!


Does that really need hospital


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.  THAT IS HILARIOUS!  And yes, truly OMG worthy!  I can't even believe they MAKE something like that!!  *howls with laughter*


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

People who ordered Kstyle have a completely legit reason to complain. Seriously, that's not even funny. I'm okay with the recycled item in the Dry and Sensitive box, but that's only one item and it's the best one from the CPM box.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> People who ordered Kstyle have a completely legit reason to complain. Seriously, that's not even funny. I'm okay with the recycled item in the Dry and Sensitive box, but that's only one item and it's the best one from the CPM box.


Agreed. Even if they included one item across a number of boxes that would have been understandable but to rehash the same box under a different name is really poor. I didn't buy the box but would not be happy or find it remotely amusing if I had have.
Edit..added a wee bit extra


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got my k-style and omg. The k-style box is tiny O.O The instruction card just barely fits in it. And of course, they claim those items that were just on sale as full price items of $15-$22, ridiculous! The only thing I care for in the box is the Beauty People liner.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> People who ordered Kstyle have a completely legit reason to complain. Seriously, that's not even funny. I'm okay with the recycled item in the Dry and Sensitive box, but that's only one item and it's the best one from the CPM box.


I agree. Repackaging a box under another name is shady to the max.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

I won't buy omg5 or kstyle 5 (didn't buy 4). kstyle 5 as kstyle4 is terrible and uncurated and omg as I dread to think what they come up with next.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Haemorrhoid sheets with grape extract..,


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

(Ok....I'll stop now...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Haemorrhoid sheets with grape extract..,


Omg lolllllll


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

I am going to send a complain about the k-style box. 3 identical items from a box that was a failure... What if someone had already bought cpm2? She would get the same box again...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

The shape of that man mask... im dying! Lololol im not going to make it


----------



## squoosh (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you still need MCWL 4 spoilers?  I have it.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

I do have CPM2 coming with my Innisfree since I didn't want to wait for snail mail lol. At least CPM2 has that serum and appletox. The K-style though, Ugh, I feel like I wasted $23.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

squoosh said:


> Do you still need MCWL 4 spoilers?  I have it.


Please post it!


----------



## squoosh (Nov 19, 2014)

How do I post - I can't figure it out.  Or I can email them to somebody who can post them?

it's not great, btw.


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

After K-style, MCW4 will look like the greatest box ever curated. But, I don't think anything can top the OMG dick mask, unless it comes in a version that looks like a creepy doll.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

is it a scary clown box?


----------



## squoosh (Nov 19, 2014)

MCWL 4 - not thrilled….

*sorry, not great photos, kind of cut off...

1 Tonymoly Appletox

2 Etude House Sweet Recipe Candy Stick

3 Yadah Vita-Whitening Aqua Gel 5ml and Puregreen Moisturizing Cream 5ml

4 ddung Liquid Eye Liner - black

5 Holika Holika Clear Black Head Steam Starter

6 Pure Smile Lip Pack Milk

7 Pure Smile Snail Hand Cream Milk

8 Tonymoly Egg Pore Nose Pack


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

squoosh said:


> How do I post - I can't figure it out.  Or I can email them to somebody who can post them?
> 
> it's not great, btw.


Moot point


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2014)

So many duplicates in these boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 19, 2014)

Welp, I think I'm done. I've got all 4 of these coming today, and I'm taking a Memebreak. Memebox, it's you, stop sending crap and repeats.


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Hahahaha! There's the Appletox! Okay, where can I buy PureSmile products? I want that hand cream. 

Seriously, I think it's good that memebox has slowed down this month. Most of these boxes have some issues.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

tbh i would use those products though... memebox is showing they are running out of steam with these boxes


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

Oof. Im calling MCW4 disastrous as well.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad I canceled my order for MCW4. I would have had 3 repeats! But that snail lotion is great, and the rest of the stuff is at least usable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

tbh omg4 would have been better without the masks... not omg but at least I didnt have nervous laughter


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

Ohh I actually like MCW4! But the only dupes for me are the candy stick &amp; the choosy lip packs (and I like those).


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for the spoiler! 

Its not that bad, can't live up to MCW 1 but it's not as disastrous as MCW 3. At least I think I will use most of the items in there.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Seriously, that's the best they can do for MCWL4!?! I will never buy another one...you hear that memespies? You really know how to annoy your client base don't you? Disappointed doesn't even come close...


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not too upset about MCW4.  At least the repeats are things I will use and enjoy...and I'm happy to finally get that snail hand cream, since I missed Snail Box #2! 

However, I do feel like I'm starting to lose my Memethusiasm.  Maybe I'll just start buying only restocks of boxes that we've already seen full spoilers of.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

squoosh said:


> MCWL 4 - not thrilled….
> 
> *sorry, not great photos, kind of cut off...
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting - terrible box


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

MCW4 is SO much better than MCW3 and OMG4.  I don't mind having another appletox, the candy cane lip balm, I can use as a stocking stuffer and that pure smile hand cream is amazing.  I got the snail honey version back in the first honey box and I LOVED IT.  I don't think it is that cute of a box, but it is one that I will use the products from for sure

Pore products seem to be very popular and I doubt I need to purchase a pore box ever again!   

I will not be purchasing, however, another MCW and OMG box.   They are very disappointing in their execution.   When I thought OMG - I thought about ingredients, not application uses.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you for posting - terrible box


I actually like this box a lot!!


----------



## squoosh (Nov 19, 2014)

I opened K Style first, so at least my disappointment never got worse than the first box of the 3.  I actually like the OMG box.  And MCWL 4 is disappointing as far as lack of any new cuteness but I can use/gift most of it (though I wouldn't wish the dung eyeliner on anybody).  K Style was a tie for most disappointing next to Bloggers for me.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Tbh I don't think memebox are going to release omg or mcwl anymore and that's why they don't care what's in them, kstyle too


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

So my question is, how is it that Memebox is still selling CPM2 boxes when their stuff has been in K-Style, MCW, and their $5 sale? How many CPM2 boxes do they have left lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@biancardi that is exactly what I was hoping for out of the OMG boxes. Novel/unique/omg ingredients.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

This emptying the warehouse into boxes that were purchased months ago is just gross, IMO. I have this sinking feeling about what I'm going to get in my boxes that should be shipping by the end of the month. I don't know what Memebox's business plan is, but this is pretty crappy to do to their customers, especially when they've been holding onto the money for the boxes for months.


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm glad I cancelled cute 4! I'd have gotten many duplicates! ^^

After seeing all these boxes, I'm even happier to have bought the thanksgiving boxes! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm just done with any cute,k-style and omg. What a way to ruin a series that couldv'e been the best ever.. The MCWL 1 were one of the BEST boxes out there and made alot of people interested. But you've just ruined it all.. 

I'm super scared my petite treasures and lovely boutique will be just the same. More leftovers. More CPM stuff.. Like, I'm filing a complaint about that K-style box, maybe even MCWL. I didn't sign up for that shit. I woulda bought CPM2 if I were interested.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm just done with any cute,k-style and omg. What a way to ruin a series that couldv'e been the best ever.. The MCWL 1 were one of the BEST boxes out there and made alot of people interested. But you've just ruined it all..
> 
> I'm super scared my petite treasures and lovely boutique will be just the same. More leftovers. More CPM stuff.. Like, I'm filing a complaint about that K-style box, maybe even MCWL. I didn't sign up for that shit. I woulda bought CPM2 if I were interested.


Feel the same way. Now wondering what other crap they are going to shove in the boxes still to come before the end of the year. If its more disappointment, I will be going elsewhere in the new year


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Feel the same way. Now wondering what other crap they are going to shove in the boxes still to come before the end of the year. If its more disappointment, I will be going elsewhere in the new year


Same, they better step up their game. Those leftovers should've gone in another jackpot kinda box, so you knew what you were possibly getting. So not fair to force these products onto us. And they probably have more, so I'm seriously concerned about how much more they will be putting in our boxes. I will throw up if I see more Shara shara, cheek room, hope girl or revecen. It's not funny no more, memespies..


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 19, 2014)

@@biancardi its not the same brand on the lip treatment I dont think, it just looks the same!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm actually excited for MCW4. I've been wanting to try the Appletox, and it certainly is cute! I'll get a couple of repeats, but that's okay.

In regards to the repeated items, I agree that KStyle4 is ridiculous since it has multiple items that were all in one other box, but items have been repeated in boxes many times before now. The vitamin cleanser was in MCW2 and Cacao, the Snow White eyeliners were in MCW1 and CPM1, and the LJH Tea Tree essence, the foam berry cleanser, and the Bounce Cheese Cream have all shown up in multiple boxes. This is not really a new move on Memebox's part.

I'm not trying to start an argument at all! Just trying to ease concerns about future boxes, really--I don't think this means that future boxes are doomed.

ETA: I do think that MCW4 is a cuter box than MCW3 and even MCW2!


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

I think there's a difference between one repeat item (like in Dry and Sensitive) and a lot of repeat items (like K-style and MCW). Those two boxes look like no thought was put into them at all and they just grabbed random items they had a lot of and tossed them in the box. And they aren't even repeat items that people have loved or asked for, just stuff they overstocked because they grossly overestimated the demand for CPM2. That's why I have concerns about future boxes. Not every box needs to blow me away and have an extremely high value, but I don't want a collection of random "stuff".


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah we kind expected bits of CMP2 to pop up in different boxes, but 3 in one is too much


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree that the multiple repeats from CPM2 in KStyle4 is excessive, I just don't think MCW4 is really in the same boat (I know it still has several repeats, but they are at least from different boxes). That's just how I see it, though! I still have hope for my upcoming Memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

well I'm happy with the Thanksgiving boxes, OMG and MCW are mostly usable for me, but I really feel for the people who ordered K-Style. What a shitty thing to do. People didn't want that crap box to start with and then to go and offload the worst if it into K-Style is awful!

I'm on a break now, I don't trust them anymore. The lack of communication is one thing but to reuse a bunch of awful products in what should have been a decent box is beyond a snub to their customers. I'm going to wait til he beginning if the year to see if they get their crap together.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh and someone needs to talk their other half in to reviewing the manly mask. If loooove to read THAT review!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually like this box a lot!!


I'm very disappointed - nothing cute about it at all, and I feel like I've seen it all before


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm very disappointed - nothing cute about it at all, and I feel like I've seen it all before


oh, I agree - it isn't cute.  But at least it has products that I will use or feel good about gifting and not be creeped out by weird dollies -lol

I wish they would have put a bunny spray or one of the princess fruit glosses in there - oh well.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

As has already been mentioned, it seems that these may have been the last boxes in the MCW/OMG/KStyle series, which I think is a good thing. I was honestly surprised when they released a second MCW. I bought all four MCW boxes hoping for something as good as the first, but I'd really rather see what else Memebox can bring to the table at this point.


----------



## raindrop (Nov 19, 2014)

It's getting so hard to guess which boxes will be good or not.  I didn't buy any of the recently delivered boxes, but if I'd gotten K-style, I'd be so pissed.  I still love OMG though.  I just did my review of OMG 3 and was reminded of just how awesome I think (most of) those products are.  I wouldn't have been upset with OMG 4.  

What really surprised me was how good the Thanksgiving boxes turned out to be.  I thought they would be the absolutely easiest place for Memebox to dump a bunch of leftovers, but they didn't.  The saved all the crap for MCW4 and K-style? SO unpredictable.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I really think its the fact that I don't see anything new in it, and it's just not cute, I know people were upset with the dolls, but at least it was curated, I feel like some business consultant has been pulled in and has said right we need profit, just chuck what we have in these boxes and we will restructure the box releases.

No thought put in and no curation. I have my fingers crossed for the more 'themed' boxes that don't allow such ambiguity - but oh my lord I've ordered luck box 11 I'm scared (pleaseeeee prove me wrong memebox)


----------



## raindrop (Nov 19, 2014)

While I guess I wasn't surprised to see such crap in the MCW4 box after the last 2, I was shocked that they put a repeat from MCW1 in there.  I mean, you have to assume that people are buying the series and not just one box.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

If they add the Appletox to any other boxes, I'll have am orchard soon...seriously!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

raindrop said:


> It's getting so hard to guess which boxes will be good or not.  I didn't buy any of the recently delivered boxes, but if I'd gotten K-style, I'd be so pissed.  I still love OMG though.  I just did my review of OMG 3 and was reminded of just how awesome I think (most of) those products are.  I wouldn't have been upset with OMG 4.
> 
> *What really surprised me was how good the Thanksgiving boxes turned out to be.  I thought they would be the absolutely easiest place for Memebox to dump a bunch of leftovers, but they didn't.  The saved all the crap for MCW4 and K-style? SO unpredictable.*


The Memebox gamble, lol. As much as we all try to analyze the box descriptions and the shop's inventory to guess whether a box is worth buying or not, it rarely seems to turn out as we expect.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

O..K...my thanksgiving bundle just arrived in Leipzig, Germany!! Hoping its just a stopover and not on a sightseeing tour (though a postcard would be nice!)

Edit - I'm in Scotland so a bit of a detour


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I do have CPM2 coming with my Innisfree since I didn't want to wait for snail mail lol. At least CPM2 has that serum and appletox. The K-style though, Ugh, I feel like I wasted $23.


I ordered them together too because I THOUGHT I would get my Innisfree box in a hurry... before the big delay.

Memebox sucks right now in every possible way!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

I only bought MCW4 from the spoilers today, and while I'm disappointed, I think it could have been worse....far worse. At least the repeat items are giftable, but honestly, I cannot believe they put the candycane gloss in there when it was in the first box...FROM THE SAME SERIES. I don't get it at all. Such a let down. Looking at the picture of the items...it looks like the box is practically empty. Such a shame.

I don't care if they release cute wishlist boxes in the future. I'm completely done with them. They could have put the tonymoly bunnies in there, but they put them in the thanksgiving boxes...how this makes sense I have no idea.

Ugh...I'm just...ugh.

So done with OMG/K-Style/Cute Wishlist. Hopefully Memebox is too.


----------



## raindrop (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The Memebox gamble, lol. As much as we all try to analyze the box descriptions and the shop's inventory to guess whether a box is worth buying or not, it rarely seems to turn out as we expect.


I've been so good at it so far though! I've only gotten 2 duds (in my opinion) out of all my boxes. But I never would have guessed that those owls be that good. Getting tricky, memebox....


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Not my pictures, from fb.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Drugstore mouthwash? lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, I would liked the mouthwash instead of the cooch masks!! hahaha


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

It seems strange to me that recent boxes are so much better than ones they had a lot of time to curate. The mouthwash in this is silly, but the rest of the box isn't terrible. It's not flashy and exciting, but it's a solid box.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmm Homme box is not bad at all..

I wonder if there is a different curator for the new boxes and that's why the new boxes are so much better..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

Whew!!  There is no "man-lotion" so I don't have to feel bad after all!!  I ended up giving my husband my ProYou Pore Cleanser and the purple Shocking Toner jar and he's happy.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

i think even paul would use all that. Have to admit instead of that I went and got the birchboxuk man box and tbh he would be happy with either


----------



## moosie (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> It seems strange to me that recent boxes are so much better than ones they had a lot of time to curate. The mouthwash in this is silly, but the rest of the box isn't terrible. It's not flashy and exciting, but it's a solid box.


I agree.  The mouthwash is ???? but my husband will use it, so I'm not upset about the inclusion.  Everything else is good, and it's pretty dang close to what I hoped for out of this box.  I'm happy.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice box overall...but the Nexcare mouthwash confuses me. Not because it's mouth wash, but because it's Nexcare lol It looks really out of place. I didn't get this box because my fiance is a little too "meat and potatoes" in regards to life- less is more for him. It's impossible for me to convince him to use a moisturizer because he "feels greasy and shiny" whenever he uses one lol. It looks nice overall though...much better than the last box for men they did!


----------



## engawa (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> It seems strange to me that recent boxes are so much better than ones they had a lot of time to curate. The mouthwash in this is silly, but the rest of the box isn't terrible. It's not flashy and exciting, but it's a solid box.


I feel like these boxes were curated before they launched, given the short shipping date. I hope they continue this pattern!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 19, 2014)

Everyone was complaining so much about OMG not having out-there products, looks like they got you there! I actually really like OMG. Can't say I would use a lot of it, but the BB gel looks interesting and the masks I would just keep to show my friends.

K-Style is a disgrace, ugh. Looks like a $15 monthly sub box, not a $23+$7 shipping box.

I like MCWL! It's not 1st edition level cute, but waaaay better than 2nd and 3rd editions, and all the items are useable or easily giftable.

Surprisingly pleased with Thanksgiving 1&amp;2 and the Homme. I think most men would be pleased to get a mouthwash. More than one item of each kind would probably elicit "my man is lazy, why would he want TWO face creams/cleansers/ampoules"? Weird brand to pick from, though.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

The Nexcare is hilarious to me. It's not like they're trying to get into the US market.

Part of me wants to make a joke about them getting a great deal on a crate of it...But I think it may be leftovers from Meme-K, because I've seen them selling stuff like that on there.

The lip treatment we received in Dry and Sensitive was also being sold on Meme-K recently. I saw a couple other things in Thanksgiving boxes that were selling on the Meme-K shop for really cheap.

I'm starting to wonder if they're rotating items like they did pushing some nail polishes in Meme-K boxes.

Either way, just glad we're at least getting some items that weren't in previous Memebox Globals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 19, 2014)

Since Thanksgiving box spoilers have already been posted, I'll just share this swatch of the orange lipstick. It's actually pretty amazing, and looks more rosy/pinkish/coral on the lips. I normally don't like most of the makeup from Memeboxes, but I now want more of these lippies


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the swatch, it looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

ohhh jealous of zee orange but have too many lippies as is


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Since Thanksgiving box spoilers have already been posted, I'll just share this swatch of the orange lipstick. It's actually pretty amazing, and looks more rosy/pinkish/coral on the lips. I normally don't like most of the makeup from Memeboxes, but I now want more of these lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I knew that lipstick would deliver because I've had great luck with the brand so far. I don't know if it would work for me, but I definitely think it's a wearable color for most people, especially if you play with it a bit in regards to how heavy you apply it.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 20, 2014)

Enough with the Shara Shara stuff. I feel like this brand is becoming the next cheekroom/hope girl.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

The homme box is OK. Husband already has his own skincare routine so didnt get it but as an introduction for men, its fine. Orange lippy isn't too bad and with a pink lip tint over the top, could look cute and summery.

MCWL4 isn't my idea of cute but each to their own. Just annoyed that the apple appeared in yet another box so soon (and is obviously excess CPM2 stock they are trying to offload).

OMG has the shock factor indeed but marketing wise, gets people talking about the brand and human curiosity will lead them to the site (if they haven't tried it) and perhaps a sale.

K-Style is just wrong and those purchasing the box have a right to be angry. It should be renamed Christmas Leftovers.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Enough with the Shara Shara stuff. I feel like this brand is becoming the next cheekroom/hope girl.


At least they included one of their skincare items in the Thanksgiving box set. It's a step in the right direction. And the color changing lipstick may not be an amazing item, but it's a lot better than most of the makeup items we receive from them, I can say their color changing lipstick is quite popular.

It's funny though, most of their makeup items that we receive...I've never seen being sold on any of the Korean skincare sites. Which isn't very reassuring.  :lol:


----------



## starry101 (Nov 20, 2014)

I think the Homme box could have used more full sizes products. There were only 3 and that included a face mask and mouth wash which are not very high value products. I think it was an ok box, but maybe at a lower price point with all the sample products. 

I really can't believe they did that with the K-style. I just don't know what to say. I almost bought it in the bundle with Dry&amp;Sensitive Skin that was hanging around in the store for a while. I am glad I never went through with it.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

If anyone recieves the Benton thank you value box can you spoil the free gift please? I'm waiting for that box and would love to get an idea of the free gift even though they might not all be the same

(Please no cpm2 leftovers or I will cry)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> If anyone recieves the Benton thank you value box can you spoil the free gift please? I'm waiting for that box and would love to get an idea of the free gift even though they might not all be the same
> 
> (Please no cpm2 leftovers or I will cry)


will do, but it is shipping from Korea and it hasn't shipped out yet....I will probably write up a review on my thank you box as well.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> will do, but it is shipping from Korea and it hasn't shipped out yet....I will probably write up a review on my thank you box as well.


Thank you


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

Any spoilers for My Lovely Boutique yet?


----------



## starry101 (Nov 20, 2014)

From the facebook group:

My Lovely Boutique 






Those castle hand creams really needed to be in the Etude House box!


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 20, 2014)

It may be the two glasses of wine talking, but I sort of love that lip balm necklace.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 20, 2014)

WHHY don't I have one of those house hand creams yet? They're so cute.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

wonder if they'll be in petite treasures


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

btw - for those who got the MCW4, try the Yadah creams.  I love the aqua gel one, it is very suited for my oily skin.  The puregreen one is more heavier and chock full of good ingredients - that probably works best with drier skin or as a sleeping pack.

I am hoping that the full size versions of these products make their way into a future memebox, especially the aqua gel -  it seems very similar in its consistency, texture and feel to the SNT Goddess cream-gel


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

starry101 said:


> From the facebook group:
> 
> My Lovely Boutique
> 
> ...


They also needed to be in mcwl4


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing the photo! It doesn't look too bad and the hand cream is adorable (I have 2 full packs of them from the Etude website and two extra on their way for presents!). They are quite small but smell lovely.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish that CC is a full sized with the color tip and not just a sample.. That would really make my box. Not too keen about the shara2 or packs but EH and necklace piqued my interest.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Did I miss something somewhere that lists what the products in this box actually are? I know the EH hand cream, but what does this magical necklace look like? What is the red Shara Shara product? I'm so curious even though I didn't get this box lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 21, 2014)

starry101 said:


> From the facebook group:
> 
> My Lovely Boutique
> 
> ...


As if those hand creams were not!! That ticks me off!!!! - Now I have to guy buy manually from Etude House's website &gt;.&gt; Slap in the face -you can pay 30+$ for the box, but not get a new piece of Etude's collections in it, you can get all old pieces.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Is the red Shara one this? SHARASHARA Repair Stem Sleeping Mask 70ml its on the Tester Korea website but doesn't have a photo of it boxed so not sure?!

Nope..scrap that as its smaller (20ml with the looks of it) so a lip balm perhaps?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow...found the necklace one!! Its also shara shara

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1387335164/shara-shara-only-you-necklace-lip-balm-no1-juicy-peach

Can be worn as a necklace - so cute!!! Well happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh wow...found the necklace one!! Its also shara shara
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1387335164/shara-shara-only-you-necklace-lip-balm-no1-juicy-peach
> 
> Can be worn as a necklace - so cute!!! Well happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


another lost opportunity for the MCW4 box.....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Agree - does look really cute.. Still trying to locate the red box item but can't quite make out what it says on the photo. The necklace is 33 dollars though on Korea Department. Not sure if there are other colours / flavours but really happy to get one so for that alone, the box is good imho

You can also get a refill for the necklace http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1388984975/shara-shara-only-you-necklace-lip-balm-no1-juicy-peach-refill

Could the red box be this? http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1388121924/shara-shara-acerora-moist-oil-balm (it doesn't show the box but is about the right size).


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

Why didn't som of that en up in MCWL#4? Blows my mind..


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

There is a WTF spoiler up on instagram... if I could figure out how to post it.

link  link 2  disclaimer: these are not my photos


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

@@biancardi thx


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 22, 2014)

Hmm, not sure what to think of WTF other than it doesn't thrill me. Oh well.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 22, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie yeah, I know.  The serum and hand cream look pretty nice.  The soap will be a stocking stuffer


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 22, 2014)

No volume up spoilers yet?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

FB pics (not mine)

Oil box


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly, what the heck did they do with oil therapy?  I thought that was a box for those who needed oil and deep hydrating products (dry skin).


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Honestly, what the heck did they do with oil therapy? I thought that was a box for those who needed oil and deep hydrating products (dry skin).


I don't really want to comment as I didn't order the box, but I agree it's not what I would have expected if I ordered, I would expect rich oils to help the complexion


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with you both.

Seems like an odd box.

Eucalyptus oil?! And what is the difference between those 2 last items? (body oils)

But I'll reserve judgement until I have it my hands.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 23, 2014)

Sososososo glad I didn't buy it. I was thinking it would have an oil cleanser and some other stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't order it either as I don't need oil on my face, but I thought it would be different.


----------



## engawa (Nov 23, 2014)

I got the box and was definitely hoping for richer oils. :/ I heard eucalyptus oil was not good to put on your face (may clog pores/trigger acne). Hopefully after I receive the box and test the products, I'll be more satisfied. The migabee and proyou aroma oil has potential...


----------



## starry101 (Nov 23, 2014)

So glad I passed on that box!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow, oil therapy looks crap.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't wait for the rest of the spoilers


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

engawa said:


> I got the box and was definitely hoping for richer oils. :/ I heard eucalyptus oil was not good to put on your face (may clog pores/trigger acne). Hopefully after I receive the box and test the products, I'll be more satisfied. The migabee and proyou aroma oil has potential...


the eucalyptus is good for steaming - if you have a cold or allergies.   Just place a few drops in a bowl of steaming hot water and then put your face over it with a towel covering your head and the bowl.  Also, good for as a bath oil too


----------



## engawa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the eucalyptus is good for steaming - if you have a cold or allergies.   Just place a few drops in a bowl of steaming hot water and then put your face over it with a towel covering your head and the bowl.  Also, good for as a bath oil too


That sounds wonderful! I'll def try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 23, 2014)

What the heck! Oil therapy is not what I expected, was thinking they might stick an oil cleanser in there! Oh well I'm sure I'll use everything, body oils are great this time of year and I'll dump the eucalyptus oil in the bath.


----------



## seachange (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know, eucalyptus oil has very strong scent, how could you possibly mix it with cream or toner and put it on the face?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> I don't know, eucalyptus oil has very strong scent, how could you possibly mix it with cream or toner and put it on the face?


I wouldn't and I have oily skin.

I would only use it as a bath oil or steamer for clearing out my sinuses.  At least this is an oil people can use, unlike the rose vagina oil in the herbal box.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wouldn't and I have oily skin.
> 
> I would only use it as a bath oil or steamer for clearing out my sinuses. At least this is an oil people can use, unlike the rose vagina oil in the herbal box.


I like the smell of eucalyptus - but it reminds me of medicine to vaporise when you are ill, not a beauty item, I have also heard its not great for use directly on skin and can cause irritation.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I like the smell of eucalyptus - but it reminds me of medicine to vaporise when you are ill, not a beauty item, I have also heard its not great for use directly on skin and can cause irritation.


yeah, I would never put that directly on my skin. It needs to be diluted quite a bit.  I hope people really research about this oil on their own and not follow what memebox has in the instruction card


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I would never put that directly on my skin. It needs to be diluted quite a bit. I hope people really research about this oil on their own and not follow what memebox has in the instruction card


I actually just googled eucalyptus directly on the skin and all the sites that came up said not to use it directly on the skin, let alone facial skin... I hope as well that people do their research before using the essential oils in this box


----------



## seachange (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wouldn't and I have oily skin.
> 
> I would only use it as a bath oil or steamer for clearing out my sinuses.  At least this is an oil people can use, unlike the rose vagina oil in the herbal box.


I've only used it as a steamer, but I know it can be used as a household disinfectant that's why was surprised to read the instructions that it can be put on the face.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2014)

This would have been a perfect opportunity to finally include a cleansing oil.  Or even a hair conditioning oil.

I do think the Migabee and the ProYou body stuff seem interesting.

If they are deeply hydrating that will make my winter skin happy.

And although I'm not a fan of Cheek Room,

I desperately need more eye make up remover. I go through my make up removing oil, like water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So at the very least this box saves me from a Duane Reade run. Ha!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

The Migabee looks interesting, at first I thought it was a verbina essential oil, but it's actually a serum, the only thing I would be worried about it that verbena is astringent and if people have dry skin it might irritate them - I wish I had the box description to see how this box was promoted for example did it mention what type of skin would benefit from the products


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

oh boy.....Beauty 911 is up on FB.  I didn't get this box, but I feel for those that did


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The Migabee looks interesting, at first I thought it was a verbina essential oil, but it's actually a serum, the only thing I would be worried about it that verbena is astringent and if people have dry skin it might irritate them - I wish I had the box description to see how this box was promoted for example did it mention what type of skin would benefit from the products


here is the description

[SIZE=medium]Relax and unwind after a long day with this Oil Therapy Box![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Use these rich oil blends to help soothe the tired mind, skin, hair, and body![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Packed full with anti-aging and beauty restoring properties that will help to keep you looking youthful and radiant, these exquisite essential oil blends will nourish, repair and rewind! Easily absorbed and highly powerful, this wonderful Oil Therapy box can be used all over - hair, body, skin and nails - or even use as part of a pampering massage to soothe and repair!  [/SIZE]


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh! There is the clover lip balm from CPM 2..yikes..


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

@@biancardi thank you! Tbh that actually explains the items in the box pretty well.

I look forward to seeing how people who ordered 911 feel about it.


----------



## seachange (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not getting these 2 boxes, but I definitely don't like the selection, feels like clearing the warehouse to me.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh, look. More leftovers.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 23, 2014)

Ohh dear, I'm glad I didn't buy beauty 911  :blink2:


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> I'm not getting these 2 boxes, but I definitely don't like the selection, feels like clearing the warehouse to me.


I have to agree, I'm actually dreading all of the boxes coming to me aside from the globals


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

I wonder what scrub 2 and volume up will have?  I love scrub products, so repeats there wouldn't bother me - memebox hasn't given us many scrubbing products to begin with. 

volume up - probably another bust mask or something!  lol 

I just want to see what those 2 boxes look like!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

this kinda upsets me because the thanksgiving boxes were so well curated and the soothing sista one is well.    These were boxes that we paid good $$ for and well in advance.   There is no excuse what they did here.  I cannot help it if they overestimated the Cutie Pie 2 box and its dismal failure.  That isn't the customers fault.   

memespies - not cool.


----------



## seachange (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder what scrub 2 and volume up will have?  I love scrub products, so repeats there wouldn't bother me - memebox hasn't given us many scrubbing products to begin with.
> 
> volume up - probably another bust mask or something!  lol
> 
> I just want to see what those 2 boxes look like!!


I think there is a very low chance the scrub box to be a failure, unless they put products that are not scrubs...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

This smacks of new management coming in and wanting to make the old management look bad by putting all the effort into the new way of doing things @@biancardi

I want to see the volume up box, if it doesn't have a good lip plumper, wrinkle plumper and body/bust cream in it I will feel cheated because this is exactly what was described in the promotion blurb - I guess there will probably be a mascara which I don't need but I can live with that as long as there are a few good things in it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> This smacks of new management coming in and wanting to make the old management look bad by putting all the effort into the new way of doing things @@biancardi
> 
> I want to see the volume up box, if it doesn't have a good lip plumper, wrinkle plumper and body/bust cream in it I will feel cheated because this is exactly what was described in the promotion blurb - I guess there will probably be a mascara which I don't need but I can live with that as long as there are a few good things in it.


is there anything from the cutie pie boxes that could be in there? 

I want a hair product too - a texturizing something or other.    I wish memebox would do more of those, not all of us ladies can (or want) have sleek smooth hair

And if that is memebox's strategy, it is a shitty one.  To take it out on the customers.  One or two boxes, fine, have your hissy fit.  But don't mess it up for the remaining boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

@@biancardi this is in the cpm2 box: 2. Perfect for the co-worker who always suffers from chapped lips

CHEEK ROOM Lip Balm Clover 04 Apple Clover 12g

This adorable Lip Balm Clover is a multi-functional lip-saver that not only moisturizes dry and chapped lips but also plumps up, and softens lips for pillowy lips. Plus the olive oil, shea butter, and jojoba oil combo delivers incredible nourishment to protect and pamper.

It mentions plumping the lips, but I think it just appeared in the 911 so if it shows up in volume up.......

I wouldnt mind trying a texturiser too, not sure if it counts but have always wanted to try sea salt spray.


----------



## seachange (Nov 23, 2014)

RE CPM2, I don't really understand, how come out of million followers there aren't 5000 to like this box?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> And if that is memebox's strategy, it is a shitty one. To take it out on the customers. One or two boxes, fine, have your hissy fit. But don't mess it up for the remaining boxes.


Unfortunately I've learned in my working life not to underestimate anyone's ego - but let's look on the bright side and keep fingers crossed for great boxes and that 911 and k beauty were just unfortunate blips


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> RE CPM2, I don't really understand, how come out of million followers there aren't 5000 to like this box?


I feel the same, and after breaking up and doing a $5 sale they still have boxes and bundles I honestly can't get my head round it! Do you know how many cpm2 bundles I've seen, oh so many


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@biancardi this is in the cpm2 box: 2. Perfect for the co-worker who always suffers from chapped lips
> 
> CHEEK ROOM Lip Balm Clover 04 Apple Clover 12g
> 
> ...



The lip balm that won't go away....didn't they have a cheek room lip balm in another box too?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I feel the same, and after breaking up and doing a $5 sale they still have boxes and bundles I honestly can't get my head round it! Do you know how many cpm2 bundles I've seen, oh so many



I know.  They must have sold horribly

I think that they made more than 5K - the 5K number came up when Memebox was saying they were selling quickly on FB and someone posted that they had 5K boxes left....


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The lip balm that won't go away....didn't they have a cheek room lip balm in another box too?


If that is the lip plumper in VU I'm going to have to have a serious think about things...


----------



## starry101 (Nov 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> RE CPM2, I don't really understand, how come out of million followers there aren't 5000 to like this box?


Because the majority of her followers are lonely gamer guys who just want to look at a pretty girl. They're not interested in actually buying beauty products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it sounds awful, but as a gamer girl, I've been pretty exposed to this culture. You should see the amount of money these guys throw at girls, its insane.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 23, 2014)

Beauty 911 makes me really sad. Oil Therapy is... not what I expected. That's too bad, I was thinking of cancelling it but thought the spoilers were a good start.

I _really_ hope no one uses the eucalyptus full strength.

Cheek Room? Ugh.

Migabee has alcohol according to CosDNA, which seems counterintuitive if you want to add moisture to the skin. The rest of it looks great, though.

Bobbish... never heard of it. I was excited for this mist at first but now that I think about it, it probably has alcohol as well or otherwise the oil would take a bit to soak in. If no alcohol, I think I'll appreciate it...

Vita Oil: I can't find this on the ProYou website? Is it discontinued?

Aughhhhh. I haven't had a box I've liked in ages.

Edit: AND HOW COULD THEY NOT PUT AN OIL CLEANSER IN THERE? Or even cuticle oil! Or hair oil! Aughhh.


----------



## ata123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Didn't see the cheekroom lip balm coming in 911. Thought they would stick it in lucky11 or oh my lips box.....i have both of those ordered and was comtemplating on cancelling those orders with fear of CPM products. I also unfortunately bought bloggers as well: ( thats $60 down the drain for 911 and bloggers....still have 20 other boxes on order. With the rate things are going, im better off cancelling and just buying restocks after I see unboxings.


----------



## raindrop (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this kinda upsets me because the thanksgiving boxes were so well curated and the soothing sista one is well.    These were boxes that we paid good $$ for and well in advance.   There is no excuse what they did here.  I cannot help it if they overestimated the Cutie Pie 2 box and its dismal failure.  That isn't the customers fault.
> 
> memespies - not cool.


I agree 100%. I'm super glad I didn't get it but I actually think most of the beauty 911 box is pretty ok - I figured it would be items that you could use to make an immediate difference (eye roller) or usefull in an emergency (sun block), but that stupid CPM lip gloss? I wouldn't buy that if my lips were so desiccated they were going to fall off my face. It's such an obvious overstock dump it's starting to make me angry.

My only non-globals on deck are tea tree and the empress/cleopatra bundle. If any if those have a CPM item in them I will lose it. Do you hear that memebox? I. Will. Lose. It.


----------



## jozbnt (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I bought the 911 box thinking it could go either way and it's kind of disappointing. However, I'm excited about the toner and the eye roller, so at least the whole box isn't completely useless to me unlike MCWL 3


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

ata123 said:


> Didn't see the cheekroom lip balm coming in 911. Thought they would stick it in lucky11 or oh my lips box.....i have both of those ordered and was comtemplating on cancelling those orders with fear of CPM products. I also unfortunately bought bloggers as well: ( thats $60 down the drain for 911 and bloggers....still have 20 other boxes on order. With the rate things are going, im better off cancelling and just buying restocks after I see unboxings.


oh no - they could still put it in oh my lips!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Sigh.

This is not a good sign for the multiple boxes I have on the way for December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really don't like the way Memebox is treating their customers by blatently putting these CPM leftovers in boxes. It's like they just don't care what people think of it. So incredibly disappointed in them.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel like the crazy amount of boxes at the end of October was just a way to dump old stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't believe volume up spoilers aren't up yet


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I can't believe volume up spoilers aren't up yet


or scrub 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> or scrub 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know it's strange as there must be a lot of bundles floating around out there


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I know it's strange as there must be a lot of bundles floating around out there


well, I will be getting mine tomorrow!!  Who knows when UPS will show up...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I will be getting mine tomorrow!! Who knows when UPS will show up...


I'm hoping it's worth the wait


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

OK...now I'm getting seriously p'd off. As someone who actually bought CPM2 box (and even a second box as I wanted another hallabong) I am furious that they've added a leftover from that box to yet another box!! That is seriously not cool and that's it. I've had it with Memebox I think. I have boxes coming but after those arrive, I'll be buying my Korean beauty products from elsewhere.

Memebox is treating their customers like mushrooms...

Keeping them in the dark and feeding them crap!


----------



## Aishah (Nov 24, 2014)

Got my scrub 2 box and oil therapy box today! Not sure how I feel about the box but loving the tony moly black sugar mask since I didn't get the skin food box. What do you guys think about the box?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Aishah said:


> Got my scrub 2 box and oil therapy box today! Not sure how I feel about the box but loving the tony moly black sugar mask since I didn't get the skin food box. What do you guys think about the box?


Hmm...the jewelry scrub is a repeat item...what the heck is up with them doing that lately? Like...these aren't luckyboxes, get it together Memebox!

Thanks for the spoilers though! I didn't get this box but I don't think it's bad...just not that thrilling...which seems to be a theme recently. That tonymoly sugar mask looks interesting!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

the scrub is from a scent box


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the scrub is from a scent box


Yep it was in the Sweet box


----------



## had706 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmm scrub 1 was much better IMO. It's not bad but nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I could buy everyone better cameras so I could read the cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

the only thing I'm a bit bummed with is the jewel scrub, but it did smooth the skin so its not that bad, and its a box that is going be used and abused by me,then i can use the oil therapy to cover the skin once i buffed it with so 2 boxes i will use. i see i can cross my steamer oil off the shopping lis saves me£7 tomorrow as its in the oil box as well, 

sweet baby jeebus 911 i knew i was not ordering as i thought left overs but seriously cpm left overs, 

am i right in thinking originally we worked out over 5678 cpm2 boxes were made ,i made a note of it back then on my phone , serious head fck , id like to know what people who bought 911 thought was going in this box, did they think ,spot patches,scissors,tweezers, chipped nail treatment,lip balm, what was memebox idea back then for the box.


----------



## Liv (Nov 24, 2014)

They only seem to put in the minimal amount of products these days. I just pulled out an older Lucky box and it contained eight products. Gone are the good ol'days


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 24, 2014)

Love how they're promoting CPM2 as a stocking stuffer box now, wonder if they got the idea from here? XD

Edit: whoops, wrong thread.

I got the oil and scrub bundle and not too excited about them but I sure am glad that I didn't get the 911 box


----------



## veritazy (Nov 24, 2014)

Aishah said:


> Got my scrub 2 box and oil therapy box today! Not sure how I feel about the box but loving the tony moly black sugar mask since I didn't get the skin food box. What do you guys think about the box?


not bad at all...I think I did pay a little for the bundle so whatever.. Not a huge wow but I welcome all foot peels to my vanity stash anytime. 

Never gotten any of them because I skipped those aforementioned boxes from which items were repeated so I'm pretty neutral about this box until I get it in my hands. Can't decide yet but thanks for the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 24, 2014)

Most of you ladies might have already seen my post on the fb group but here it is...the Volume Up spoiler;

What do you think @@biancardi @@Mahsa? I wanted more of a dry shampoo/ volume spray but this is kinda...



Spoiler















Could have been worse...I'm okay with this. Just not super excited.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol the description on the first item... Bust and hips are parts of the face?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok so Volume Up Isn't actually a terrible box.

I see at least 2 repeats: shara shara shadow was in wakeup makeup and the mise en scene curlng essence was in global #7. There might be even more repeats from boxes I didn't get, but more importantly: how does a shimmer shadow volumize anything? How is it even relevant to this box?

I expected a volumizing mascara and a lip plumper, so honestly those can't really be complained about, and that Mizon gel cream is swoon-worthy...Idk...there are many mixed feelings on this one!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 24, 2014)

Got my 911 today bundled with etude house. Thought I might feel different having them in my hands but no, rubbish both of them.. Esp let down with 911 cause it had great potential, and instead loads of trash items and repeats............  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Nov 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so Volume Up Isn't actually a terrible box.
> 
> I see at least 2 repeats: shara shara shadow was in wakeup makeup and the mise en scene curlng essence was in global #7. There might be even more repeats from boxes I didn't get, but more importantly: how does a shimmer shadow volumize anything? How is it even relevant to this box?
> 
> I expected a volumizing mascara and a lip plumper, so honestly those can't really be complained about, and that Mizon gel cream is swoon-worthy...Idk...there are many mixed feelings on this one!


 Yep, I got the deluxe sample size of Mise en Scene in that Global, and then the regular full size (different color, it's bright pink in the full size) of it in a Lucky (can't remember which one, sorry!)

I like that product, but I'd have been ticked if I ordered this box and got another bottle of it.  There's only so much of that I can use.

(FYI, I have uber straight, fine hair, and if I use a small amount of the curling essence, it adds nice volume and shine to my hair.  Too much - even a little bit too much - and it's grease city for me, but a small dime-ish size works well for me.  There's no way I could use it in my hair and get any curl at all to hold, because it makes my hair too smooth and soft and the curl slides right out, but using it as a thickener/shine enhancer works well for me.)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

well, my trading partner will get first dibbies on that curling stuff - I have pin straight hair.  Seriously memebox - that is a hair tamer, not a volume product

2 lip products?  rolls eyes.   And I am laughing at the description on the creams - add volume to your hips???? HELL NO.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 24, 2014)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

Liv said:


> They only seem to put in the minimal amount of products these days. I just pulled out an older Lucky box and it contained eight products. Gone are the good ol'days


Not necessarily.  The last two boxes I've gotten, Chocolate Mania and While You Were Sleeping, each had eight products, and good ones, too.  But the boxes spoiled here in the last day or so, yikes.  Glad I didn't order them and feel for those who did if they're unhappy.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Most of you ladies might have already seen my post on the fb group but here it is...the Volume Up spoiler;
> 
> What do you think @@biancardi @@Mahsa? I wanted more of a dry shampoo/ volume spray but this is kinda...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the spoiler, well I'm ok with the box, but I think that is because I've seen worse recently. Somehow it just seems that the quality of items has gone down in the boxes, where are the sleek, highly potent creams and potions we have seen in boxes in the past?
Gels and lip creams just don't really cut it, the shimmer eyeshadow is a joke.

The mascara I expected but I don't equate that type of mascara brush with volume. The lip plumper looks like something I will use but it better be special and really fill out my lips not just a minty mess... I'm actually please with the leave in hair essence and the face cream but I will reserve judgment, it could have been worse but oh it could have been so much better...


----------



## blinded (Nov 24, 2014)

Scrub 2 is okay. Not super exciting, but I wasn't expecting a scrub box to be. I'm getting a stockpile of certain products though. I now have two black sugar/honey masks as backups to the one I have open, and I feel like I'm drowning in grommage packs. Not loving that I now have two products with the creepy dead eyed girls on it. 

I didn't order volume up, but I do want the lip treatment. I currently have a weird obsession with lip balms and want to get them all.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got my 911 today bundled with etude house. Thought I might feel different having them in my hands but no, rubbish both of them.. Esp let down with 911 cause it had great potential, and instead loads of trash items and repeats............  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes! the Etude house box is horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 911 looks rather shabby too.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 24, 2014)

Where are the Etude House spoilers?


----------



## Aishah (Nov 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> not bad at all...I think I did pay a little for the bundle so whatever.. Not a huge wow but I welcome all foot peels to my vanity stash anytime.
> 
> Never gotten any of them because I skipped those aforementioned boxes from which items were repeated so I'm pretty neutral about this box until I get it in my hands. Can't decide yet but thanks for the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No problem! That was like my first post ever on MUT. Been trawling the memebox threads for spoilers for a whole now and was happy to finally be able to contribute one 

I don't know how I feel about the foot peel thing because you are supposed to put it on for 1.5hours and your skin will peel in the next 3-4 days? It sounds harsh. I wonder how different it is from a normal foot mask(I've only tried the Arang foot mask before and you only had to put it on for like 20 mins)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Aishah said:


> No problem! That was like my first post ever on MUT. Been trawling the memebox threads for spoilers for a whole now and was happy to finally be able to contribute one
> 
> I don't know how I feel about the foot peel thing because you are supposed to put it on for 1.5hours and your skin will peel in the next 3-4 days? It sounds harsh. *I wonder how different it is from a normal foot mask(I've only tried the Arang foot mask before and you only had to put it on for like 20 mins)*



those sound like two different things.  A foot mask is a hydrating, moisturizing mask for your feet and you leave them on for 20 minutes or so (I leave mine on for an hour, but only because I have tough feet).  It doesn't do anything but moisturize your feet

a foot peeling mask is the one where you leave it on for 90 minutes and within a week, the calloused skin on your feet will start to peel off.    I've used several of these types of peeling masks and some work, some don't.    If you have delicate skin and not tough skin on your feet, they might be too harsh for your feet.


----------



## Leinith (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no idea how to directly insert an image, but here's Wine and cheese.
http://imgur.com/Lpyao88,5M4zbPI#1


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> I have no idea how to directly insert an image, but here's Wine and cheese.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Lpyao88,5M4zbPI#1


Image isn't showing I'm afraid. one of the other ladies will help with how to post the image. Is it on Instagram as could direct to there perhaps?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

meh


----------



## moosie (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> I have no idea how to directly insert an image, but here's Wine and cheese.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Lpyao88,5M4zbPI#1


 It's showing up for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm on the iPad and the screen is completely black for me. Didnt order the box though so if everyone else can see the box that's good.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> I have no idea how to directly insert an image, but here's Wine and cheese.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Lpyao88,5M4zbPI#1


Thank you! I think it's a great box!

Edit: Here are the pictures for those who get an error/black screen.


----------



## Fae (Nov 24, 2014)

Could someone post the pic please? I only see black! Thank you!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 24, 2014)

Fae said:


> Could someone post the pic please? I only see black! Thank you!


Done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leinith (Nov 24, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Thank you! I think it's a great box!
> 
> Edit: Here are the pictures for those who get an error/black screen.


Thank you for posting them!  I have absolutely no idea how to embed images on here, so I'm glad everyone should be able to see them now.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm happy with wine and cheese mine is still in dhl hands ,I've also received my scrub and oil box, but then got the low down from the docs on my oh sheet mask drama, ad been booked in for allergen testing at hospital tomorrow, all they will tell me is the burns on my neck were from a acid like bleach ,the essence dripping down onto the neck so I've been away form forums and doing work on line allergen courses that i have to legally have as it goes live in 2 weeks, feel calmer now ,so I'm back here to catch up.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 24, 2014)

Grrrrr.....I want my W&amp;C Box dammit...or I at least want to know that it's actually shipped!  Mine should be coming express, but I still don't see anything on DHL or UPS. 

At this rate, I'm gonna have to start calling this the WHINE and cheese box!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Grrrrr.....I want my W&amp;C Box dammit...or I at least want to know that it's actually shipped!  Mine should be coming express, but I still don't see anything on DHL or UPS.
> 
> At this rate, I'm gonna have to start calling this the WHINE and cheese box!


same here  and CS is on radio silence


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

maybe the irritation with the box's shipping and cs lying to me is what is making me feel meh and the fact the original date was the 7th for shipping


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pleased with Wine and Cheese. The Innisfree and Bounce Cheese Cream were what I really wanted. I'll be able to use both Mangchee products and the masks. Not entirely sure that the #3 item is though.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 24, 2014)

I really hope they restock Wine &amp; Cheese, I'd be happy with anything in that box!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2014)

Well.

I'm relieved that I didn't get any of these boxes.  

Also, does Memebox not remember the fits we had about repeat product?!  Why are they doing it again!?

Sell this stuff in your shop, Memebox!  Don't put it in a box if it's already been in one!


----------



## Renata P (Nov 24, 2014)

How can it be that in the wine&amp;cheese box the bounce cheese cream is in the 30ml jar, has price 35$ (for 30ml) and is said to be full size and in the global#3 leaflet full size was 75ml and the price was 29$ (for 75ml). Hmm....


----------



## Queenofstars (Nov 24, 2014)

Renata P said:


> How can it be that in the wine&amp;cheese box the bounce cheese cream is in the 30ml jar, has price 35$ (for 30ml) and is said to be full size and in the global#3 leaflet full size was 75ml and the price was 29$ (for 75ml). Hmm....



So many people bought it specifically because they wanted the bounce cheese and it stated it was full size. We know that's not the full size. I am not happy about that at all. I have never complained to them about anything but they will be getting a complaint from me on this one.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

I do like the wine and cheese box! I'm super happy with it!

I also don't mine the WTF spoilers that we saw awhile back either. It's not the best box in the world but definitely has stuff I can use. 

Best part about both boxes; No CPM leftovers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> So many people bought it specifically because they wanted the bounce cheese and it stated it was full size. We know that's not the full size. I am not happy about that at all. I have never complained to them about anything but they will be getting a complaint from me on this one.


I didn't even realize that, but now that you bring it up...*grumble*. Oh, memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

That is terrible... But not surprising... Memebox seem to like to lie about that box


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pretty annoyed and I dont usually get annoyed with Meme. It was confirmed on various places it was the 75ml, and now theyve put in one less than half the size? I bought two boxes to get these creams!


----------



## Fae (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought the box for the full sized cream! First it shipped so late, which wasn't memebox's fault, but still very annoying! Then it's only a smaller sized cheese cream! I have never complained to them before, so this will be a first...


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 24, 2014)

I am seeing people saying the card is a misprint and the cream is actually75ml, have we seen any pics of the box?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone already confirmed in the main thread that it's a 75ml jar of cream. I think the card is just misprinted.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you ladies think global #17 will be appearing in Australia on Tuesday morning or Wednesday - it was released on Monday


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Global 17 might take longer as that does go standard mail - unless someone paid extra for express shipping - maybe by friday?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Global 17 might take longer as that does go standard mail - unless someone paid extra for express shipping - maybe by friday?


Thank you


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Do you ladies think global #17 will be appearing in Australia on Tuesday morning or Wednesday - it was released on Monday


Standard shipping to Australia at the moment takes much longer than usual, the little mermaid shipped on the 11th and it's still swimming slowly in the ocean. I guess it's the festive season.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

seachange said:


> Standard shipping to Australia at the moment takes much longer than usual, the little mermaid shipped on the 11th and it's still swimming slowly in the ocean. I guess it's the festive season.


I think it's the season to keep our fingers crossed.. If it's standard shipping the spoilers to come from anywhere in the world I guess


----------



## Queenofstars (Nov 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone already confirmed in the main thread that it's a 75ml jar of cream. I think the card is just misprinted.


Phew! Now the only bad thing is the wait. I need this box in my hands.


----------



## engawa (Nov 24, 2014)

With the MIA wine &amp; cheese bundle and the untraceable shipments from USPS, it's going to be tough for me to get my boxes from my previous address. @[email protected]


----------



## Renata P (Nov 24, 2014)

That's really good that the bounce cheese cream is actually a full size. The box looks great to me.


----------



## Fae (Nov 25, 2014)

I am glad that the cheese cream is full size! I like the contents of the box! ^^


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm still waiting on the Wine and Cheese box, but I've had an email today confirming the Innisfree peeling gel won't be in mine.  They've offered a choice of either - 

a) box despatched without the Innisfree and 12 Memepoints.  

B) full refund

It also says despatch will now be the 1st of December.  

As no one else is screaming, I'm guessing some people got intact boxes?  The email does suggest a supply problem so maybe I just happened to be the unlucky ones who were due to be boxed/despatch last.  Actually a little disappointed, as this is the box I've been looking forward to the most and it just seems to have gone terribly wrong from the start.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

@thelavalampgirl  read the main memebox thread - people are screaming and are upset. the majority of us didn't get the product, some did. 

there was no rhyme or reason how they determined who got the product, as I ordered mine on the day it was released and some people who ordered weeks after I did, got their box shipped with the innisfree.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

@@biancardi - in hindsight, I probably should have just ordered the cheese cream rather than fall under the Memebox haze and buy the box on a whim.  Ah well, lesson learnt.


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

Global 17 spoiler. Not my pic



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2014)

@@had706 THANK YOU!!!

Do you have any info listing what the products are?

It's hard to tell.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd love to know what that Palan product is, especially after hearing the rave reviews of the bottle of hair treatment we received from them. Still hoarding that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's the product card. Again not my pics



Spoiler


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

The products are listed out in the regular Memebox thread too!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

All those foils would not be enough for my hair... I hate sunscreen except at the beach, my skincare has enough spf

The rest is meh and I HATE Palettes, why have a palette when you can have lipstick?!

I am so disappointed and dreading lucky box 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

it isn't an exciting box - I was sure they would include some mememasks in it or one of their memeproducts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sunscreen - NO MORE SUNSCREEN. I am a vampire. won't use

lip palette - nope, no way, won't use.

the rest of the box, although not exciting, I will use - I am really interested in the pool cleanser and bee tox spot cream


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

ohhh.....I can give sunscreen to my nieces. they love being outdoors.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

I am excited about global 17..

The cheek room thing I won't keep because lip palettes are revolting and maintaining just one for my freelancing kit is more than enough.

Also please PLEASE tell me that product says Climax Water Pool Cleanser?? My mind is running rampant with the LOL's


----------



## athy (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Zaralis Hi! Pardon my ignorance - but what do you mean maintaining? Are lip palettes not very hygienic? D:

Everyone seems to hate the lip palette but I've never had one before so I'm actually kind of excited to try it out for the first time O_O

 I don't mind the box on the whole, but that might be because I used only points on it. That and, hey, on the bright side - no CPM2 products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Shara shara + cheekroom in one box. Ugh, just no memespies, get a hold on yourself :spidyhead:   :spidyhead:


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Zaralis Hi! Pardon my ignorance - but what do you mean maintaining? Are lip palettes not very hygienic? D:
> 
> Everyone seems to hate the lip palette but I've never had one before so I'm actually kind of excited to try it out for the first time O_O
> 
> I don't mind the box on the whole, but that might be because I used only points on it. That and, hey, on the bright side - no CPM2 products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, I think they get so messy so quickly. The one i have is a custom made one for my freelancing kit and I use a little palette knife to scoop out product so that I can apply it hygienically so it always looks a bit manky with little scoops taken out of it, then there is the dust and fluff issue, once that gets in there it's sayonara pretty lip colour.

But if you've never had a lip palette before I can see it being a bit of a fun product to receive, I do hope the formula is nice and they are well pigmented for those who are keen to receive that item!


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm actually pretty excited about 17, but that's mostly because I love sunscreens, cleansers, and spot treatments! Won't use the lippie, but I'll use the hair foils. 

Sometimes I think we all have too much stuff to get excited about these boxes anymore, ha!

Edit: Forgot about the collagen cream... I guess I'll use it, but I still haven't figured out what to do with that Elizzavecca collagen cream from the last Mask box.


----------



## Taleez (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate foils..... its disappointing because I saw the brand and they had sent out a heat protectant or something by that brand before which I love, but was full size. When I saw the name I was over the moon. Then I saw that it was foils....... such a let down.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 26, 2014)

Part of my day job entails doing messenger runs on foot, so I wear sunscreen all year round (even when it's cloudy - I've read that harmful rays can penetrate clouds and windows), and that suncream actually looks pretty awesome to me. Isn't it the same brand that's a spoiler for Dirty Gal? I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for that in the trade section!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

First Benton value box free gift spoiler (not my photo)



Spoiler





I'm actually really please it's not a mask hope that it's all the same or at least the same proper full size item just off to research what it is now lollll


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa that is an AMAZING hair serum.

It has rapidly become my favorite (and I have tried a ton of others)


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

I believe that was in a global box before?


----------



## ilynx (Nov 27, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I believe that was in a global box before?


Global 15!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Mahsa that is an AMAZING hair serum.
> 
> It has rapidly become my favorite (and I have tried a ton of others)


Thanks for letting me know, I wonder if everyone will get the same gift, or it will be lots of different random items... If anyone see any other spoiler please do post...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> First Benton value box free gift spoiler (not my photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is one my new Holy Grail hair products along with the Repair Treatment that also came in the same Global box. I've traded for both (more than once) and if you can get your hands on the treatment definitely give it a try, it's so hard to find anything that super moisturizing AND goes a long way for hair down to your waist. Totally loving these products!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

You guys are making me want to get this item so bad, even thought my hair is not friends with any serum oils or treatments - I'm so confused lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

oh I hope to gawd that isn't my gift!!


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

I so wish it was even a single meme mask instead of this!!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh I hope to gawd that isn't my gift!!


Why @@biancardi I'm so curious!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Why @@biancardi I'm so curious!


I have oily pin straight hair and I do not do these types of oily serums.   I think it is probably a really good product for those with curly or dry/damaged hair, which I do not have.  It is by Amore Pacific and that is a really good company


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have oily pin straight hair and I do not do these types of oily serums. I think it is probably a really good product for those with curly or dry/damaged hair, which I do not have. It is by Amore Pacific and that is a really good company


I have curly hair but it doesn't do well with any products, I've just learned naked is best when It comes to my hair - I'll try it for a miracle if I get it, but I'm not expecting much from my past million experiences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope some more people get their sets soon so we can see what the trick is with the gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm confusing my Perfect Repair products. This isn't the one that is in mask 6, right? If so, then I'm really happy with this gift! That's another thing to take off my wishlist.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm confusing my Perfect Repair products. This isn't the one that is in mask 6, right? If so, then I'm really happy with this gift! That's another thing to take off my wishlist.


no, this one was in global 14 and also another box recently - but not mask 6.  The hair treatment pack was in global 14 &amp; mask 6


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to know where the Luckybox 11 spoilers are...... I hope they show up soon


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to see the tea tree spoilers


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, this one was in global 14 and also another box recently - but not mask 6.  The hair treatment pack was in global 14 &amp; mask 6


Okay. Then I'm happy if I get this. I am loving all the hair products lately. Having dry hair is paying off.


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

Guess I need to open that hair serum if I'm getting a second bottle.

Is the best way to use it while your hair is wet?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

ooh yay! I'm getting the Benton set thanks to the wonderful and generous @biancardi and I can't wait until it shows up. It would actually be really neat if all the mystery gifts were different. I'm sure people would be mad and start complaining if they didn't get something that someone else got though, so I'm wondering if it's all the same gift in each separate value set (IE: all the bentons have the hair product, all the other sets will have different items etc)

Either way, I'm excited to give this product a try. My hair is pretty dry and damaged, even though it's ridiculously thin. I have to tease and hairspray it to get it to look like I have hair at all lol.

Good thing is, if I get something that doesn't work for me, I can always gift it! Yay holiday season!


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

woo, nice free gift! I hope I get that for my DDung set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

@@avarier It's better to use when your hair is dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@avarier It's better to use when your hair is dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooh the card said to use on damp hair. Hm. Maybe I should use it on days in my hair when I don't heat-style it? Or do you think it would work well as sort of a finishing product? I'm such a worrier for using things "right" &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler









Okay super luckybox #11

I tried to add a spoiler tag, we see if this works.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

@@avarier I use it as a finishing product. And it works great that way.

But now I will try it when my hair is damp to see how that works.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

OMG it has the beloved



Spoiler



Soy Bio Lumpoule!!!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

LOL I cannot escape that conditioner. ahahaha What a dumpy Superluckybox. I'm thrilled about the Soy Bio, but otherwise I've curated "get this stuff out of my house I have too much" boxes for friends that are better than that. blerg


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

I haven't tried the Soy Bio as someone I knew was always interested in it but I absolutely LOVE the hair treatment and have acquired quite a few now since receiving my first. Yes, I think it's that super amazing and my super long hair...dry, dry, dry. I used to shampoo twice, condition with a Korean hair pack from my local HMart (that I really love love) and THEN do a repair treatment. The mise en scene has eliminated the the second step of my hair wash completely. I can literally run my fingers through my hair after applying this treatment in the shower. Can't say enough about it. And then there's The YEON serum so although I'm not super excited about receiving this box I am excited about a few of the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 28, 2014)

I am so bummed. I had a hard time deciding between Luckybox 10 and 11 -- I chose 11 and that was a terrible choice. What are they thinking? This CPM thing is the worst thing to happen to Memebox and they've handled it horribly. I JUST got that hair stuff in Thumbs Up Bloggers Picks - another awful box.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, it looks really empty when you open it up, too.  

It really just goes to show that they DO NOT curate the boxes before they put them up for sale.

I'm super happy with the SoyBio and I really want to find the ingredients for the Hallabond serum (@ any ideas?).

The rest?  Well, like someone already mentioned...  These products will meet giveaway/ebay/care package status just to get them out of my space.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@avarier I use it as a finishing product. And it works great that way.
> 
> But now I will try it when my hair is damp to see how that works.


would love your thoughts on it once you have time to experiment!



MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't tried the Soy Bio as someone I knew was always interested in it but I absolutely LOVE the hair treatment and have acquired quite a few now since receiving my first. Yes, I think it's that super amazing and my super long hair...dry, dry, dry. I used to shampoo twice, condition with a Korean hair pack from my local HMart (that I really love love) and THEN do a repair treatment. The mise en scene has eliminated the the second step of my hair wash completely. I can literally run my fingers through my hair after applying this treatment in the shower. Can't say enough about it. And then there's The YEON serum so although I'm not super excited about receiving this box I am excited about a few of the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you use the repair treatment in place of conditioner now? I've never been impressed by a shampoo and I can't go a day without conditioner or my hair gets insane. I've found that you really get what you pay for with salon conditioners, but this is my first from outside the western market here!

So weird these hair treatments are showing up in all the boxes now.



Saffyra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a bad box.. what was the price on it? Was it the same as regular luckybox, $23? It's a nice mix of things for somebody who is new to memebox, I don't see many regular customers being impressed with it. I would have been happy with it if I'd gotten it.. there are much worse things that could have been stuck in there.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm super happy with the SoyBio and I really want to find the ingredients for the Hallabond serum (@fanserviced any ideas?).


Can you snap a really clear photo of the body label? I might be able to sort it out.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 28, 2014)

In what universe is that ugly ass purple Revecen stuff something that belongs in a lucky box? I have no idea what I'm going to do with that - go as Barney for Halloween next year? What a worthless pick.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I am so disappointed 4 th time in a row


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> would love your thoughts on it once you have time to experiment!
> 
> Do you use the repair treatment in place of conditioner now? I've never been impressed by a shampoo and I can't go a day without conditioner or my hair gets insane. I've found that you really get what you pay for with salon conditioners, but this is my first from outside the western market here!
> 
> ...


If you're asking @@LisaLeah about the mise en scene serum....I use this product both on wet and dry hair. I don't wash my hair every day but on the days I do I add it immediately after my shower and generously (but that is me) and on my no-wash days I use it on dry hair for smoothing and moisturizing. BUT I don't have greasy hair and could literally go 2 weeks without washing and only then does my hair look like it 'might' need a wash. Just for the record, I don't go 2 weeks without washing my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
With regard to the repair treatment, it has replaced conditioning for me all together. And I think that was also your question in your PM. If not, please feel free to message me again. I really can't rave above this product enough!


----------



## mimibox (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for showing the contents of the Super Luckybox #11 Saffyra! I was ready to be disappointed when you mentioned more CPM leftovers but I'm pleased with the contents of this one (could be a LOT better though). I ordered this box as well as the K-Style #4 and that one was just-- yeah. I'm just glad there's no Shara Shara in this one.



fanserviced said:


> Can you snap a really clear photo of the body label? I might be able to sort it out.


Here's the page listing from the official site for The Yeon's Hallabong Serum! The main stuff being the hallabong fruit then kiwifruit, broccoli and aloe vera. Everything else I have no idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I (stupidly) ordered the CPM #2 box as my first memebox order and I've been using the hallabong serum and have enjoyed it, so I'm glad to have a backup once the one I've been using runs out.


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> If you're asking @@LisaLeah about the mise en scene serum....I use this product both on wet and dry hair. I don't wash my hair every day but on the days I do I add it immediately after my shower and generously (but that is me) and on my no-wash days I use it on dry hair for smoothing and moisturizing. BUT I don't have greasy hair and could literally go 2 weeks without washing and only then does my hair look like it 'might' need a wash. Just for the record, I don't go 2 weeks without washing my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With regard to the repair treatment, it has replaced conditioning for me all together. And I think that was also your question in your PM. If not, please feel free to message me again. I really can't rave above this product enough!


You are so lucky!! My hair tends to get oily when I don't wash it daily so I have to wash every day to eliminate the oil building up. My conditioner is close to running out and I'm going to try this product in its place next. Thank you both for your input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

mimibox said:


> Here's the page listing from the official site for The Yeon's Hallabong Serum! The main stuff being the hallabong fruit then kiwifruit, broccoli and aloe vera. Everything else I have no idea.


Oh, awesome--thank you @@mimibox! @Saffyra--I'm going to translate the list from the one on the site. I'll throw it in this conversation and tag you once I'm done.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

well the LB looks a lot better than global 17!!  haha

No tea tree boxes yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> You are so lucky!! My hair tends to get oily when I don't wash it daily so I have to wash every day to eliminate the oil building up. My conditioner is close to running out and I'm going to try this product in its place next. Thank you both for your input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you will love it!

It's seriously great.

But use a little at first, especially since you don't have dry hair.


----------



## mimibox (Nov 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> First Benton value box free gift spoiler (not my photo)





Mahsa said:


> Thanks for letting me know, I wonder if everyone will get the same gift, or it will be lots of different random items... If anyone see any other spoiler please do post...





biancardi said:


> oh I hope to gawd that isn't my gift!!


I just got my Benton box and I can confirm I got the same gift!



fanserviced said:


> Oh, awesome--thank you @@mimibox! @Saffyra--I'm going to translate the list from the one on the site. I'll throw it in this conversation and tag you once I'm done.


Yay, can't wait!


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> you will love it!
> 
> It's seriously great.
> 
> But use a little at first, especially since you don't have dry hair.


Err-- my hair gets greasy only at the scalp. The rest gets pretty dry from daily straightening so I think this should be perfect, especially on the ends of my hair.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

mimibox said:


> I just got my Benton box and I can confirm I got the same gift!
> 
> Yay, can't wait!


Thanks for letting us know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

ugghhh  memebox, why do you hate women with straight oily hair?  why, why, why?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

@@mimibox @@Saffyra

Here's the English list from the Hallabong serum:



Spoiler



Water, Citrus Nobilis (Mandarin Orange) Fruit Extract, Dipropylene Glycol, Alcohol, Citrus Unshiu Peel Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Dipotassium Glycyrrhizate, Brassica Oleracea Italica (Broccoli) Extract, Actinidia Chinensis (Kiwi) Fruit Extract, Cymbopogon Citratus Extract, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Fruit Extract, Hydrogenated Lecithin, Trehalose, Betaine, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, PPG-26-Buteth-26, Glycerin, Dimethicone, Sodium Palmitoyl Sarcosinate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Disodium EDTA, Ethylhexylglycerin, Disodium EDTA (repeated), Yellow 6, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance.


Not bad at all. It's not the most geek-out-worthy list I've ever seen, but I will bathe in this, no prob. I stuck it on my blog, too, since I suspect we will be seeing this stuff until our skin can be certified 3% Jeju-made due to slathering it all over in an attempt to use it up. Sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

TEA TREE!!!  not my box, but on IG

Memebox Tea Tree Cosmetics









Shara Shara Bee Tox Spot Cream

DD'ell Tea Tree Moisture Sheet Mask

Purederm Tea Tree Pore Freshner

Tosowoong AC Control Soothing Lotion

ProYou Tea Tree Oil

Purederm Tea Tree Makeup Remover Cleansing Towelettes.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish there was the LJH in it, but it looks like we missed the bullet on this one.  I don't mind getting another shara shara bee tox item (it is in global 17 too)


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

Hmmmm..... seems like it's pretty good. What do you do with the plain tea tree oil though? I have some already, it's pretty potent on the smell and I don't think you just apply this anywhere without diluting it in something.

I am curious about the pore freshener and the tosowoong lotion, they usually make good stuff from what I've heard.

@@biancardi Was that bee tox any good? I didn't get that global. A lot of people don't like seeing shara shara in their box, but I think that's mostly makeup. I'm not sure what the quality of their skincare products are typically.

ETA: I also had my hopes up for LJH, but no CPM items either so it's all good.


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

not excited for the tee tree box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the value doesn't look great to me.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

I haven't gotten my global yet, so I don't know if it is any good - but tea tree, bee venom - I am like a fiend wanting to try it all!!    I actually have gotten some skincare products from shara shara and I have been fine with them - they aren't hoity toity products, but they get the job done.

I got the following skin care products

charcoal facial sheet mask in earth &amp; sea

lemon tea pore stick in dessert box (I love this)

avocado and chocolate massage cream in choco mania (very rich and moisturizing - not everyone likes this product)

lip scrub in Creepy Doll box (MCW3) - I really like this too

fairy with a bumpitts sunscreen in MCW3 - I never tried this, but people who have like it.

what to do with plain tea tree oil? 


I do dilute it with witch hazel (a few drops of tea tree to 20-30 drops of witch hazel)
I've read that you can make a makeup remover with it - mix 1/4 cup of canola oil with 10 drops of tea tree
DIY cuticle oil - 10 drops of tea tree and 10 drops of lavender oil, 2 tablespoons of olive oil
you can apply it directly to sores - one drop on a q-tip
you can apply it directly to toenail fungus

This sounds interesting - a foot soak

1 tablespoon dried rosemary
• 1 tablespoon dried sage
• 1 tablespoon fresh ginger root, finely grated, or 1 teaspoon dried powered ginger
• 4 cups water, plus extra as needed
• 1 tablespoon baking soda
• 1 tablespoon Epsom salts
• 10 drops tea tree essential oil
• Small ice cubes or crushed ice

Place rosemary, sage, and ginger in a large saucepan with water. Bring to a boil. remove from heat, cover, and steep for 10 minutes then strain. Add baking soda, Epsom salts, and tea tree oil. Mix well. Pour into a foot spa or shallow basin big enough for both feet. Top with extra water and add ice. Soak feet for 15 minutes; pat dry. Follow with a dusting of fragrant foot powder.


----------



## Taleez (Nov 28, 2014)

If any of you that got the tea tree box happen to work in schools or with small children, then the plain tea tree oil could be a godsend. Add a little bit every so often when washing your hair to keep lice away. Also, its just nice on your hair anyways from time to time, but especially if you happen to work in a profession that can be exposed to lice.

Sorry for making everyone itchy lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't get tea tree, but I'd be happy with it overall if I did. Not the best box in the world but considering the "quality" they've been showing recently, I think it's pretty good!


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't get tea tree either, but this looks amazing compared to some of the recent boxes. Gives me a bit of hope for a few of mine.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

If the condition is one of those that detangles without effort I'm going to fall in love, I'm always looking for products to use in the shower to help my hair, as post washing products never work for me


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea Tree looks solid enough. A good mix of items. Not sure about the value, though.

Remember to never use undiluted tea tree oil on the skin because it can leave legitimate burns if you're unlucky! Always mix with a carrier oil (sweet almond, grapeseed, olive, jojoba come to mind).

I think I'd be happy if I got the Super Lucky Box. I do have yellow undertones so the stupid purple thing might work for me. But uh, I'm sure I'll get it in one of my other boxes so nah.


----------



## Aishah (Nov 29, 2014)

I think the free gift for the kocostar value set is the same as the one in the Benton one from what I saw on ig &gt;&lt; oh dear. So people who ordered different value sets will end up with multiples of the same item it seems.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wish there was the LJH in it, but it looks like we missed the bullet on this one.  I don't mind getting another shara shara bee tox item (it is in global 17 too)


They even had a "Featured in Memebox" thing on one of the LJH products, which customer service implied was in fact was in the Tea Tree Oil box when I casually mentioned it at the end of an email. Granted, that ckearly does not mean much of anything....

But I get the impression they changed the curation on that box...

And what makes that a $30 something dollar box, exactly?


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 29, 2014)

That luckybox 11 is a sad excuse for a box imo. I've never tried the Hallabong though...


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 29, 2014)

I am disapointed with luckybox 11. At the end of the year everyone will have in her possession at least one cpm2 without ordering one...

Should I cancel global 18? It will be even impossible to sell these items as everyone will have one!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

"Super"lucky box = Super leftovers box more like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not to pleased with the tea tree either. The value isn't there at all. Tea tree were a more expensive box, but it didn't transfer into what they gave us in it,...


----------



## engawa (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm so disappointed by the Luckybox 11 and tea tree that I'm considering to just not pick it up and have usps send it back to Korea. Sigh.


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea Tree looks pretty good to me.  The only thing I'm not excited about is the make-up remover wipes.  I don't know why but I never find that any of those throw-away cloths do anything special for me and they seem like such a waste.  The last ones I tried (because they were a free sample) were not eye make-up safe and burned the skin around my eyes.  Why on earth would any make-up removing wipe not be safe to use around my eyes? That's where I need the removal to happen!

And biancardi, I'm totally going to try that foot soak when my box comes.  I'm on a foot care kick (lol) thanks to my Foot Therapy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Sorry, have no idea how to tag you in this comment. . . I'm a noob and not too computer savvy


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

@beastiegirl  Let me know how that works for you!  I also want to try it, but it will have to wait till Christmas vacation - too busy to make a DIY foot soak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do not use wipes around my eyes unless they are specifically made for removing eye makeup.  That said, I find facial cleansing wipes to be a god send for me -   I use them all the time and yes, I do cleanse my face, but before I do that, I use a wipe to remove my makeup.  Many times, I will come home from work, use a facial wipe to wipe off the remains of the day and then do stuff - like make dinner, clean, pet cats, watch tv, read a book -- before I start my actual night time skin care regime, which would include actual cleansing.

These are also great on hot days and you just feel icky.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not particularly happy with anything in the Tea Tree box. I would rather receive 6 sheet masks than most of the products in that box. I now feel the true pain of a Meme-letdown. Hopefully someone will be willing to take the whole box off my hands once it arrives.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm not particularly happy with anything in the Tea Tree box. I would rather receive 6 sheet masks than most of the products in that box. I now feel the true pain of a Meme-letdown. Hopefully someone will be willing to take the whole box off my hands once it arrives.


I took advantage of some tea tree items at memebox and purchased them - including a 5 pack of masks.

They have a few things there - I don't understand why the dran dran tea tree stick wasn't included or the body spray (which I did purchase).    This isn't the worst box, at least they kept with the theme, and I actually will use all of the products...

I bet you will find someone who wants it, but maybe once it is in your hands, you might like it.  When I first saw the citrus box and little mermaid spoilers, I was like meh.   But once I had them, I found I liked them both!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm ok with the tea tree box. I like make up remover wipes for vacation, as sometimes I'm too tipsy to really want to take off my make up, so these are tipsy proof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's not an exciting box, but I'll use most of these. Still better than those crappy scent boxes. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Foot Soak
> 
> • 1 tablespoon dried rosemary
> 
> ...


This sounds AMAZING! I would substitute lavender or rosemary oil for the tea tree but I think I might actually try this today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I'm ok with the tea tree box. I like make up remover wipes for vacation, as sometimes I'm too tipsy to really want to take off my make up, so these are tipsy proof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's not an exciting box, but I'll use most of these. Still better than those crappy scent boxes. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I laughed at the tipsy bit - I can see it now - commercials for cleansing wipes with this tag line

When you are too shit faced to wash your face properly!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 29, 2014)

i've been so inactive here lately, but i did another unboxing video of the memebox special #57 for dry &amp; sensitive skin if anyone is interested:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea tree looks meh at first glimpse, but then I look at it closely:

- Sheet Mask, always welcome, but only 1

- Purederm Tea Tree toner, looked it up on ebay, it's 170ml and supposed to be 90% tea tree leaf extract, $15 on ebay

- Tosowoong Tea Tree Lotion, this contains 65% tea tree water and 3% tea tree oil, $19 on ebay

- Pro You Tea Tree oil, I just knew this box would have tea tree oil as they are inexpensive, good to have in medicine cabinet or for other fun purposes like @@biancardi foot soak recipe

- Shara Shara spot cream, never tried Shara Shara skincare but this item is $17 in koreadepart

- Purederm towels, cheap but useful

All in all... I think not too high value but all useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

... would be better if it contains LJH though, lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@rubymoon The Purederm tea tree toner sells for under $4.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

@rubymoon  I found the tea tree oil at the proyou mall - for the smaller size (which I am assuming we are getting) it is 20,000 won - which is 18.00 - that isn't that inexpensive!!  must be miracle tea tree! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@rubymoon The Purederm tea tree toner sells for under $4.


It does sell for $15 on ebay, though, like she said it does. 

I can't find it on ebay for under $4.

(ps: who _does_ sell it for under $4? I'd like to save the link so I can go and pick it up the next time I do an order!)

I actually like Purederm products. Everything I've tried from them so far I've enjoyed, so no one discount them just yet! The toner might be awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@rubymoon The Purederm tea tree toner sells for under $4.


on ebay - it is around $15.00.    is there another site that you are looking at?  Cause if I like this, I would want the $4.00 price tag!! lol

Also, the tosowoong is retailing on ebay for under 10.00


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

@@MissJexie great minds on the Purederm toner!! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie great minds on the Purederm toner!! lol


hahha totally! I was like, "omg $4?? I'm so there!" Because ebay sellers normally do free shipping, I was all over that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also FYI to anyone that might be interested- I made a purchase recently from Tosowoong's ebay store recently and it was a fantastic experience. My mom LOVES their Neck patches, so I bought a pack of 10 They shipped from Korea, arrived in about 2 weeks and they included lots of samples! Very happy and recommend them if there's anything in particular you like or are looking for from their brand!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

To me, what makes tea tree a let down is the missing product from LJH and the incredibly low value for a more expensive box. I wouldn't have bought this if it weren't for the tea tree item from LJH, cause im not to big of a fan of tea tree to be honest. But I really loved the essence from LJH, and that's my sole reason for getting it. I would rather have spent på 32 (was it?) + shipping elsewhere..


----------



## avarier (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not too thrilled about tea tree the more I think about it. Not really sure the value is there, but am glad we didn't get leftovers.

I'm excited about the lotion because tonlymoly I'm Real line has a tea tree one I've been wanting to try, but it wasn't on rrs when I bought a bunch of stuff. So I am happy for this. However, I did just buy the secret key tea tree toner for $4 so I'll just pass one of those onto my mom. Probably the makeup wipes too, I never find them effective. I did just buy the ciracle red spot cream and a mizon blemish after care so I am solid on testing spot treatments now LOL.

I'm going to take this opportunity to pass some stuff on and make somebody else happy!


----------



## avarier (Nov 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> To me, what makes tea tree a let down is the missing product from LJH and the incredibly low value for a more expensive box. I wouldn't have bought this if it weren't for the tea tree item from LJH, cause im not to big of a fan of tea tree to be honest. But I really loved the essence from LJH, and that's my sole reason for getting it. I would rather have spent på 32 (was it?) + shipping elsewhere..


It was a more expensive box and I did expect something else.. I really thought we were getting one of those LJH mists.

This one says featured in memebox and I don't believe it has shown up anywhere yet:

http://us.memebox.com/usa-shop/search-by-brand/ljh/teatree-body-mist#.VHoWQcmEfyk


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@MissJexie @@biancardi Sorry, I know the eBay prices are like that...I just meant that the actual value is nowhere near that. I'm not sure of any sites that ship it directly to the US, but the Korean site that @ mentioned that sells the peeling pads had the tea tree and and lemon toner for like 3,300 won each. I don't have the link saved on this computer, but I believe it was called TicketMonster.ko.cr. I've seen the toner on another site before but I can't recall which it was and the price was only a tiny bit more, if I happen to come across it again I'll be sure to mention it.

I just meant Purederm is like a cheap, drugstore brand. I also love their stuff and would gleefully buy it at retail (and even a bit more), but I just don't think it really adds much value to the boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@avarier When someone on here (I think @fanserviced) mentioned that product was going to be in a box, everyone started hoping other LJH products may show up in the box as well. I even casually asked in an email about whatever issue I was then dealing with Memebox about, and the customer service responded and basically said yes that it was the tea tree box it would be in. I wish I had saved the email, but that was months ago.

I REALLY think they're changing already curated boxes lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie @@biancardi Sorry, I know the eBay prices are like that...I just meant that the actual value is nowhere near that. I'm not sure of any sites that ship it directly to the US, but the Korean site that @ mentioned that sells the peeling pads had the tea tree and and lemon toner for like 3,300 won each. I don't have the link saved on this computer, but I believe it was called TicketMonster.ko.cr. I've seen the toner on another site before but I can't recall which it was and the price was only a tiny bit more, if I happen to come across it again I'll be sure to mention it.
> 
> I just meant Purederm is like a cheap, drugstore brand. I also love their stuff and would gleefully buy it at retail (and even a bit more), but I just don't think it really adds much value to the boxes.


I agree it Purederm doesn't add monetary value to the boxes, but I definitely enjoy seeing them pop up. Even though they're drugstore, like you said, I really enjoy their products. 

I didn't get the tea tree box so I really can't be speaking on if it has value or not as I might feel differently if I paid full price for a box that ended up with quite a low value, but at this point in the memebox game, I would just be happy to not see any CPM leftovers in any of my future boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 29, 2014)

I really like the Tea Tree box but I love tea tree products. To me the value is there as I get to try a variety of items that I wouldn't be able to otherwise. Even if they are Korean drugstore items I can't readily get those in my area. An LJH product would have put this over the top for me and I am not impressed that this was strongly implied we would have a product in this box but I'm not surprised it's not in there either.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie @@biancardi Sorry, I know the eBay prices are like that...I just meant that the actual value is nowhere near that. I'm not sure of any sites that ship it directly to the US, but the Korean site that @ mentioned that sells the peeling pads had the tea tree and and lemon toner for like 3,300 won each. I don't have the link saved on this computer, but I believe it was called TicketMonster.ko.cr. I've seen the toner on another site before but I can't recall which it was and the price was only a tiny bit more, if I happen to come across it again I'll be sure to mention it.
> 
> I just meant Purederm is like a cheap, drugstore brand. I also love their stuff and would gleefully buy it at retail (and even a bit more), but I just don't think it really adds much value to the boxes.


TicketMonster has it for 3,300 for a 170ml toner: http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/130106161/104161

What's funny is that I would have been delighted if the box included those amazing-looking microfiber application pads that would allow me to make my own Blithe 7 second pads. ahahaha I'm going to be stuck importing 20,000 won worth of those things (which I'll use, but still).


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've loved all the Purederm products I've tried, and honestly would LOVE it if they were added to the Memeshop. Their retail prices are so low, I can see myself gleefully filling my cart with their stuff to reach the $70 free shipping, hah. And I do love seeing their stuff. But, yeah, it definitely doesn't give a big boost in the boxes actual value.

And I keep seeing these boxes and thinking "Oh, that's not so bad" and then realize that CP2 leftovers showing up in all my recent boxes is clouding my judgement. Back in the days of OMG2 or Moisture Surge, I'd be so upset if I had paid that kind of money for that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier When someone on here (I think @fanserviced) mentioned that product was going to be in a box, everyone started hoping other LJH products may show up in the box as well. I even casually asked in an email about whatever issue I was then dealing with Memebox about, and the customer service responded and basically said yes that it was the tea tree box it would be in. I wish I had saved the email, but that was months ago.
> 
> I REALLY think they're changing already curated boxes lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Naw--I've always been skeptical that LJH would show up in this box, despite the ardent wishes of fans. I bought those dumb as rocks Dermocosmetics boxes thinking that they would have cool LJH stuff, but nope. The reason I'm thinking that LJH isn't showing up in boxes is because I'm an affiliate and when I look at my commissions, I see that LJH sells even when it's not on sale. Not crazily or anything like that, but that brand is clearly focused on the US and they've honestly made it: the essence is a cult hit now on Reddit (which is basically wall-to-wall kbeauty bloggers), I've seen non-kbeauty blogs mention it (likely because they're lazy and just retype press releases but whatever), and I wouldn't be surprised if the line ended up appearing at some major US retailer in 2014. They and Memebox have no reason to give away what they can sell for a profit at this point. I held out hope, but that body spray is not sold for under 35,000 won anywhere I've seen, so I just don't know that they would include it in a box. Plus, it's been marked as featured FOREVER and it hasn't appeared--I'm thinking it got pulled. At about $35 it's expensive and at 350ml it can't be cheap to ship--I'm going to make peace with us never actually getting that. Memebox makes tons of mistakes, this is just another to add to the list.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I've loved all the Purederm products I've tried, and honestly would LOVE it if they were added to the Memeshop. Their retail prices are so low, I can see myself gleefully filling my cart with their stuff to reach the $70 free shipping, hah. And I do love seeing their stuff. But, yeah, it definitely doesn't give a big boost in the boxes actual value.


Yeah, no idea why Memebox isn't loading the shop with great Purederm and Enesti products. Purederm is sold at Forever21 now, btw. Not everything, but they did have a free shipping sale at some point recently. The Enesti masks from the Aloe Superbox were basic, but really comfortable. I've got a pile on my shopping list.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@ Yeah, LJH sells like crazy it seems, so I really didn't expect it to be in the box...Until the Featured in Memebox thing. And that's also back when customer service was pretty good at only giving answers they were somewhat certain of, so I did think at least that product would be in it. At this point, I definitely don't think that tea tree spray will show up in any upcoming boxes...But I sure hope I'm mistaken.

The Memeshop mostly avoids the cheaper brands, but if they can carry tons of those cheap L Vida polishes, can't they offer us some Purederm? Even at a bit of a markup, I think they'd do REALLY well. I just checked Forever21, they have some of the nose strips for just under $4. I can't believe Forever21 sells them. Too bad they didn't have more of a selection at the moment.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

and don't forget pure smile facial masks - I would love to try all their weird and wacky types!  I also think they are good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and don't forget pure smile facial masks - I would love to try all their weird and wacky types!  I also think they are good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was going to mention this! I actually like the Pure Smile stuff I've used, and I've seen a lot of stuff from that brand I'd love to get. They have a lot of different assorted packs like an assortment of different scented chocolate masks, fruit grommages, and lots of other use one items that look fun. And I do like their sheet masks...And we need to try those jellyfish ones!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

A puresmile holiday set?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A puresmile holiday set?


I would buy it.

As long as they don't try to tell me their sheet masks are worth $3 or that their hand masks are worth $5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A puresmile holiday set?


I would be all over that! I don't love their sheet masks, but everything else has been totally on point.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I would be all over that! I don't love their sheet masks, but everything else has been totally on point.


I haven't used any of the ones I've received from them through Memebox yet, only some yogurt ones I bought forever ago. 

Are their sheet masks bad? Or just sort of meh?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

Only me that actually hates puresmile products LOL. Only good thing i've tried from them is the cucumber pads, and point pads were quite lovely as well. Didn't even like the puresmile snail hair treatment.. But i am more than picky about my hair &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As long as they don't try to tell me their sheet masks are worth $3 or that their hand masks are worth $5.


Oh, I would pay at least $5 for those hand masks! lolol They're seriously 8,000 won on the Purederm site, I think--at that point I gave up and started buying them from other Memefans.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

The sheets masks are meh for me.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I haven't used any of the ones I've received from them through Memebox yet, only some yogurt ones I bought forever ago.
> 
> Are their sheet masks bad? Or just sort of meh?


The mask material is papery and I don't find that it fits well. It's thin, too. Enesti is in the same price range, but it's thick and flexible and feels like a cozy sweater.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@ I meant the Pure Smile ones.

Wait, I don't even recall any Purederm ones...Google, here I come!


----------



## blinded (Nov 29, 2014)

I would love a puresmile holiday set! I've been so frustrated trying to find somewhere that sells a large selection of their products. I either find one that marks them up excessively (like yesstyle) or shipping makes it prohibitive. I did manage to find the lip treatment and hand cream for a reasonable price with free shipping, so I'm happy about that. 

ETA: (just in case of memespies) I want a value set, not a theme box. I wouldn't touch a puresmile themed box. I want to know what I'm getting ahead of time.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I meant the Pure Smile ones.
> 
> Wait, I don't even recall any Purederm ones...Google, here I come!


I like the purederm facial collagen masks a lot

I've had rice bran, green tea, cucumber &amp; raspberry.  Rice bran was in the the whole grains 1 and green tea was in the green tea box

they look like this


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you! I bought a restock of the whole grans and have one of those somewhere or another, didn't realize it was Purederm.

I did look up the Purederm hand mask and it looks vaguely familiar, but I can't tell if it's something I received in a box, or just something that was featured in a box that I saw a photo of during an unboxing.

Oh my goodness. I can't tell the difference between items featured in boxes that I do have and ones I don't? If that isn't a sign of a problem...  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I like the purederm facial collagen masks a lot
> 
> I've had rice bran, green tea, cucumber &amp; raspberry. Rice bran was in the the whole grains 1 and green tea was in the green tea box
> 
> they look like this


I like them too - my favourite is the brightening one


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

I think having a "Pure" Value set would be FANTASTIC.    Pure Smile marries PureDerm.      Memebox could make a ton of money off of those because 1.  pure smile &amp; purederm are inexpensive 2.  they aren't readily found in the USA  3.  I think a lot of people like them.

I would purchase it...perhaps even a couple of them!


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I have been looking for a good place to buy Pure Smile sheet masks! I have fallen in love with the Japanese Sake ones and neeeed more! They seriously smell like sake, but are really moisturizing.


----------



## blinded (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Japan Gift Bay? I have a Pure Smile lip treatment addiction and they have the two flavours I haven't ordered (and also have the jellyfish masks @cfisher). The prices are reasonable and shipping prices seem to be discounted. So yeah, I just ordered more lip balm, guess I officially collect puresmile snail lip treatments.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@blinded I've never heard of them, but thanks so mention for the heads up! I just went to their website and it's not working for me. Be honest, you bought out all the snail lip treatments and crashed the site, didn't you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Gah, I'm so annoyed - my OMG4 box turned up and the Shara Shara lipstick has turned brown in the tube.  It's in date but it's most definitely turned.  I know they're cheap lipsticks but really guys?  Really?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh my, how revolting


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

It doesn't smell bad or anything, and I swatched it on my hand and it does turn the pop pink fine.  All the same, it's not going on my face.  I'm guessing a duff batch perhaps, or that it was stored badly or something.  It is in date, expiry isn't until March 2016 I think...rather gross though, definitely.

I cut the top off the bullet with a sterile knife and you can see a little hint of green on the inside but it's clearly damaged all the way through






(sorry about the dodgy camera phone picture, I was trying to rush and failed)

I've got a BarryM green to pink lippy (not TMLP, the newer one, Genie?) and it is still as electric green as the day I bought it.  So it can be done, just clearly not that well by Shara Shara!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

my "yellow" lipstick was orange and broken in the tube.  you can email them - I got 4 points for mine.    People state it is the extreme temps - well, if a product is so delicate that it cannot handle a normal temp change, I don't want it anyway.    When I received mine, there was no extreme temps - no blazing 100+ weather or 0 degree weather.  

I think we got a bad batch, because just about every blog I read about this box, the lipstick is not yellow, blue or green - but another color.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

That brown lipstick just doesn't look right! I got mine and it was fine, I got the blue one. It's a shame that you got a bad batch, it's a nice lipstick and stays on for hours...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@thelavalampgirl my BROWN lipstick arrived yesterday too.

You are not alone.

I know this lipstick is supposed to "turn color" but,no thank you.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I have emailed but I haven't heard anything back yet.  But really, if make up isn't going to stand up to travel they just shouldn't send it.  If this was the middle of summer I'd be more understanding but it's not.  It's been poorly stored and handled.  And it does make you wonder if Memebox do much quality checking as every blog post I've read bar one has had an issue with them. Surely someone must have spotted it?

It has turned, in hindsight a nice dark nude shade which I might try and colour match before I bin it.  And the swatch on my hand did look lovely.  Not shocking pink like the BarryM one, but a sweet candy pink.  I'm not risking it on my mouth though.  Not if I can't be sure what's made it turn - it could be bacterial contamination rather than a temperature problem, for example. Bad idea to be smearing potentially germy stuff over my face.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

Yep my green lipstick is the same . Most people nicknamed it sewage green lipstick . The bullet also fell out in opening it up


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh no...that's not good. I missed these in the memebox but have ordered two from KoreaDepart so really hope they arrive OK. What colours were they meant to be "originally" so to speak (I've green to pink and yellow to mango on order so a bit concerned!). Don't want brown sludge on my lips though could be a chemical reaction rather than bacterial contamination given the colour changing properties.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh no...that's not good. I missed these in the memebox but have ordered two from KoreaDepart so really hope they arrive OK. What colours were they meant to be "originally" so to speak (I've green to pink and yellow to mango on order so a bit concerned!). Don't want brown sludge on my lips though could be a chemical reaction rather than bacterial contamination given the colour changing properties.


Mine was green to pink


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

Oops double post


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I love the background of the lipstick picture!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

yuk mine was the gren one and didn't look like that... the pic of instagram but I can put another pic when I get home on here and show you what I think it is supposed to be like


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

my shara shara lipstick were fine! feel for you that got a brown/unusable one... Hopefully memebox will give good compensation for it, and not 4 lousy points..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> my shara shara lipstick were fine! feel for you that got a brown/unusable one... Hopefully memebox will give good compensation for it, and not 4 lousy points..


I think it was only a 8-9 dollar lipstick, so 4 points was fine for me.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it was only a 8-9 dollar lipstick, so 4 points was fine for me.


Yea sure, but you can't get a new lipstick for 4 points, esp not in their shop. That's why I don't like the 4 point for everything thats broken/damaged compensation. You rarely can compensate that for fours points.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeesh! I know it's just a color issue,but that lipstick shade is making me squeamish lol. It looks like it's been sitting around for decades or something haha


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yeesh! I know it's just a color issue,but that lipstick shade is making me squeamish lol. It looks like it's been sitting around for decades or something haha



I could have tried mine out (broken and all) - but I could not.    The texture of looked bad to me.   I am not used to seeing lipsticks in that color either (a pastel orange...blech)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

A rare green one


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Jane George LOL "rare"


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol rest have gone brown to match fall leaves


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

That's the blue one! or is it a green that turned into blue? Maybe there is something wrong with the green ones.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks turquoise to me but more on green side


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yeesh! I know it's just a color issue,but that lipstick shade is making me squeamish lol. It looks like it's been sitting around for decades or something haha


The expiry date on mine says 2.7.16, so I'm guessing it was made February or July of this year?  (I have no idea if it's English dates or American) - so it's only a few months old?  I don't blame anyone for feeling squeamish if it goes brown faster than bananas do.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 30, 2014)

My lipstick was fine, I got the blue to pink and it's a GREAT color and lasts for hours! Sorry fir you all who got the pukey looking ones, yuck!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, will see what colours arrive....hopefully the colours they are meant to be lol!!


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My lipstick was fine, I got the blue to pink and it's a GREAT color and lasts for hours! Sorry fir you all who got the pukey looking ones, yuck!


The blue one looks like the nicest one of the bunch


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

That serum seems to be turning up in all the value sets...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

not my boxes - from FB Memebox Addicts

F/W Natural Makeup


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

SkinCare Elixir


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

BTW - the elixir looks good!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Memebox Empties


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I knew that F/W natural makeup would be a risk, but I am shocked as shit that there isn't a neutral palette in there.  I am getting that box and it is going up for sale...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

You can see what they think of the bloggers as in my opinion Memebox empties is better than bloggers picks


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 30, 2014)

OOh Elixir does look good! Thanks for posting it @@biancardi


----------



## ata123 (Nov 30, 2014)

thanks for elixir spoilers @@biancardi !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad i have that one coming, looks great! memebox empties looks not bad either, much better than thumbs up...sadly I only ordered thumbs up

though im kind of confused as to how that eyecream is an "elixir"?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You can see what they think of the bloggers as in my opinion Memebox empties is better than bloggers picks


Agreed. Totally disappointed I didn't get Empties, bought Bloggers instead, as there a couple products I love and a couple I'd love to try.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 30, 2014)

...am I the only one not impressed with Skincare Elixir? Some nice brands, but only five items and most of them not things that I'm excited to use. I don't even know what to do with that Neogen thing.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

GreenFood - it isn't bad - I got that primary raw skin cream for review purposes and it is quite nice.    but milk isn't green?  unless it is old


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

OMG!!  Can I just tell you how HAPPY I am that there are no CPM leftovers?!

And Empties SHOULD have been bloggers picks.  And I'm now going to float in Benton Snail bee essence.  Yesssss!!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> ...am I the only one not impressed with Skincare Elixir? Some nice brands, but only five items and most of them not things that I'm excited to use. I don't even know what to do with that Neogen thing.


Nope, not interested either


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 30, 2014)

I spoke too soon. Green Food makes Skincare Elixir look like a pretty great box. I think I'll be selling Green Food in its entirety.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@biancardi you are the BEST for posting!

Thank you thank you thank you.

I think the Elixir box looks really good!

I am getting two. One is a gift, so "whew".

Empties is better than expected. I didn't get that box but I would have been happy with it.

And F/W is a useful box. Agree, it would have been better with  palette, but it's decent.

And most of all no CPM2 leftovers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Jane George this is the box I was most bummed about missing but I dont feel that way anymore


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I am getting 3 of these boxes - the F/W Natural, Elixir and Green Foods.  I would say that the Elixir is the best of the bunch, followed by Green Foods (that primary raw cream is really NICE!) and the F/W Natural is just a waste of money


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Jane George this is the box I was most bummed about missing but I dont feel that way anymore


I got that and f/w for $4. Thought there might be serums in there


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm excited for Elixirs!!  The ProYou and Synake products are the best (dont care about the other two) and make the box.  I want ingredient lists!  Just from the card, they've got some of the best ingredients on the market right now! Eeee!

Empties is good.

Green Food is exceedingly sad looking.  After the awesomeness of Superfood, I'm pretty disappointed in GreenFood.  That may change when I get it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> ...am I the only one not impressed with Skincare Elixir? Some nice brands, but only five items and most of them not things that I'm excited to use. I don't even know what to do with that Neogen thing.


I like Elixir but GreenFood? Not so excited about that one. Was really hoping for something exciting in that box.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I am telling you - that primary raw is good stuff.   

And I am excited about the shampoo!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

I am very interested in trying the Raw Cream in Green Food.

But overall the box looks "thin".

Once again I got 2 of them, thinking one would be a gift.

May have to add some "greenery" to fill it out.

ie, the ladykin Broccoli toner, a few cucumber sheet masks etc.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the Elixir and the empties box!! I don't get how a shimmery primer is f/w natural make up...

I am surprised empties is such a nice box, after seeing the bloggers one... At least memebox got something right! and I hope we won't see any more cpm2 leftovers! I hope the luckybox 11 is the last one with leftovers!

and thanks for posting!!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am telling you - that primary raw is good stuff.
> 
> And I am excited about the shampoo!!


The soy milk cream interests me but soy milk literally turns my stomach. Both might be yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting empties, green food and F/W natural and I'm happy with all except F/W


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> I'm getting empties, green food and F/W natural and I'm happy with all except F/W that one is a hot mess! I think the items in green food look interesting and I know some people on Facebook weren't happy but I think there are some different products in there that I'm excited to get. Mine will be here tomorrow along with tea tree!


I agree with you totally!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow I'm actually pretty happy with everything I'm seeing here- although I didn't pick up any of these boxes so I guess I shouldn't really get a say one way or the other LOL

Empties is a LOT more accurate than I was expecting. There are some products in there that I've really enjoyed, and the others are things I have seen mentioned in the past, so I think it's accurate and pretty nice overall for what people were hoping it would be. It could have been a lot worse from what I was seeing people put on that empties FB thread.

Elixirs looks fantastic! I really wanted to snag that box but never got around to it, so I'm bummed I missed out, but happy for everyone that got it! F/W Makeup actually could be a LOT worse. CPM eyeshadow, lip crayon and revecen could have some how ended up in there, so let's at least be happy that it's leftover-free.

I agree that there should have been some sort of neutral palette or shadow in there, but overall for a makeup box, it's not bad!

Green Food...erm. Well yea. Not so great...but again- lately I've been expecting the worst, so at least it's not absolutely terrible!


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the spoiler pics, as usual! I'm happy for the Elixers box, and that's the only one in this grouping that I got. Although, I will say that I really don't need yet another eye cream, so that makes only 4 items in this one that I'll use. I'm also a bit disappointed that there wasn't an ampoule or serum though...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh and BTW with the empties! 

The purebess eye cream is awesome! I've been using it for a LONG time now and I have actually seen the fine lines around my eyes decrease. Not to mention you need the TINIEST amount for each eye and the tube is so huge...you won't need another eye cream for a year!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

The more I look at empties the more I feel the memeenvy


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 30, 2014)

Am I happy that we avoided marking off any spots in the CPM2 bingo game? Yes, absolutely. Am I happy enough to look past the fact that Green Foods was a fairly expensive box, has only five items -- two of which aren't skincare, one of which is a $4 body lotion repeat from both a previous Memebox and Luckybox, one of which has no identifiable green food in it, and the last having the "green food" be aloe vera? No.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

I usually use eye creams as a regular moisturizer.  I could never use up that much eye cream.  Am I weird?


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I usually use eye creams as a regular moisturizer.  I could never use up that much eye cream.  Am I weird?


I just finished up a sample jar of Origins eye cream by using it on my legs after shaving. I feel you.


----------



## blinded (Nov 30, 2014)

I never think to use eye creams I don't like as a regular moisturizer. I must be the only person who doesn't like the purebess cream. I found it clogged up pores around my eyes. I think it could end up being used on my legs and arms in the future.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

oh, I've been obsessed with eye creams for several years now.  I wish I had used them back in my 20's and 30's.   My eyes are the area where I wish I had less wrinkles...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I usually use eye creams as a regular moisturizer.  I could never use up that much eye cream.  Am I weird?


It is genuinely the most gigantic tube of eye cream I have ever come across in my entire life LOL. Most of the ones I own are in tiny jars or little bitty tubes. I've been using this Purebess one since the day I got it (forget which memebox it was in..whole grains, maybe? idk) and I use it both AM and PM all around my eye, and it's not even half gone!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I just finished up a sample jar of Origins eye cream by using it on my legs after shaving. I feel you.


I literally snorted my water when I laughed reading this.

And I'm just so glad I'm not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It is genuinely the most gigantic tube of eye cream I have ever come across in my entire life LOL. Most of the ones I own are in tiny jars or little bitty tubes. I've been using this Purebess one since the day I got it (forget which memebox it was in..whole grains, maybe? idk) and I use it both AM and PM all around my eye, and it's not even half gone!


I am just now finishing my darn green tea eye cream in a jar - that was HUGE too.   And I use eye cream twice a day!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, I've been obsessed with eye creams for several years now.  I wish I had used them back in my 20's and 30's.   My eyes are the area where I wish I had less wrinkles...


I'm almost 30, and the only place I actually have fine lines/wrinkles is around my eyes. I have very fine crow's feet, and a fine line across the bridge of my nose from squinting for so many years because I couldn't afford glasses LOL. I have been attempted to get rid of them, but I've never really found "anti wrinkle" products to work well on fine lines in general.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@@MissJexie yeah, I might be doing a little botox in a few years between my eye brows  (the 11's)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I guess the box didn't come with a card - this is the box for the next best thing in skincare (and we have our mememasks!! lol)

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/memebox-special-81


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 30, 2014)

I LOVE that box. I had lost all memefaith at that point and didn't order it. UGH. Anybody want to trade a Green Food?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess the box didn't come with a card - this is the box for the next best thing in skincare (and we have our mememasks!! lol)
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/info-card/memebox-special-81


Would love to have recieved this box


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Jealous I only seem to pick bad, badder and baddest atm


----------



## flushblush (Nov 30, 2014)

Next Best looks so fun to me. It's my favorite out of this batch of box spoilers; wish I had gotten it!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I already use the blithe purple berry I am obsessed with it


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 30, 2014)

Oooh I finally get the blithe patting water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited for the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again @@biancardi


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE

this box!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

This just goes to show memebox is a real gamble when you pull the trigger you are making a bet!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 30, 2014)

OooOooo The Elixir Box looks good!!! - I totally forgot about the next best thing skincare box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks amazing!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I think that the blithe water is packets not the bottle, still good but the photo is misleading


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Tbh looking again only thing I am desperate for is the bounce capsule cream


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup, the blithe patting water is the packets not the bottles. Which kind of sucks but it is still pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 30, 2014)

I think Next Best Thing is the first time I've had Meme envy, even though I totally don't need any more product right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

yessssss I am SO happy I got that box!!! 

I jumped on it because I knew it wouldn't have makeup, and because it had been a LONG time since I grabbed a box in general, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bummed that the blithe isn't full size, but I already have a full sized one that I still haven't busted into yet. I'm thrilled either way and can't wait to get it!


----------



## blinded (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm excited for The Next Best Thing! I bought it with zero expectations, just wanted to spend some points. Wheee!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and BTW with the empties!
> 
> The purebess eye cream is awesome! I've been using it for a LONG time now and I have actually seen the fine lines around my eyes decrease. Not to mention you need the TINIEST amount for each eye and the tube is so huge...you won't need another eye cream for a year!


Liking this because I'm not super excited about the Grinif Rose Eye Cream I've been using. Not that it's bad, couldn't love how it smells and feels more, but I've used other eye creams that made my under eye look moist and plump in the morning. This one doesn't. For me it's been tossed to the hand/body cream pile.


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow! Some great spoilers here.  To think, I only got Empties so I could get express on my Green Food - I'm so psyched about that box now! Green Food is not as exciting but there are still some nice looking products in there.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

It's going to be awhile before I stop doing this due to the Next Best Thing's perfection. WOW I don't want to speak for every single person, but WOW that box is what we're _about_!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE
> 
> this box!!!!!!!!


Oh, my gaaaawwwww!!!

SO EXCITED!!!

I cannot wait to get this box!!  

And I guess this means there is hope for other boxes post CPM!  What a relief!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

If the blithe was full size it would be perfection in my opinion, with the sachets its close


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

While I wish the Blithe was full size, I just happy they're including ALL the flavors.  Which means I can pick the one I like best then get the specific full size I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  5mls isn't much (thats a foil, right?) but its enough to add to my Aloe mist bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


>


Omg, adorable bunny is adorable!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

oh duh.  green food = soy milk cream = soy bean.

so, it does fit in the box theme.  I am slow on the uptake tonight!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess the box didn't come with a card - this is the box for the next best thing in skincare (and we have our mememasks!! lol)
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/info-card/memebox-special-81


Elixir is still my favorite out of all of them. Granted, I've become a Neogen Junkie but excited about the SYN-AKE products and I've even enjoyed a few of the ProYou items even though they haven't been HG for me.
ETA: I have to give credit where credit it due. If it wasn't for @@cfisher and her horrible, yet terribly accurate ENABLING, I wouldn't be the Neogen fan I am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  I agree with you - I still really like Elixir a lot out of the 3 skincare boxes


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh duh.  green food = soy milk cream = soy bean.
> 
> so, it does fit in the box theme.  I am slow on the uptake tonight!


Well, the funny thing is (and I didn't realize this until about 24 hours ago--I was translating the Soy Bio lumpoule list), Korean soybeans are small and black. So unless we're, like I dunno, counting the leafy part (which no don't really count) they're not really a green food. ahhaaha But whatever, I'm so excited about that cream!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, the funny thing is (and I didn't realize this until about 24 hours ago--I was translating the Soy Bio lumpoule list), Korean soybeans are small and black. So unless we're, like I dunno, counting the leafy part (which no don't really count) they're not really a green food. ahhaaha But whatever, I'm so excited about that cream!


it's a veggie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   so maybe that is why it is "green".  Plus it is a superfood - a great resource for many products - hence "green".   it is all good - and that cream is amazing.  I am using mine right now as a sleep pack...

I was going by this - innisfree shows off their soy bean products with green soybean pods


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@ ooooh are you going to post that list?

I am madly in love with the lumpoules and would be very interested to see what the magic ingredient(s) are.

Thank you once again!


----------



## had706 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know why but I never thought the green food box would literally be the color green items. I thought green like healthy or natural. From the Memebox description I could see the literal interpretation. I think I quit reading descriptions for boxes though because they aren't reliable. Lol!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

What Neogen's have you loved / tried so far ? @@MemeJunkie

I have the Camel Milk that I haven't opened yet.

And the Gold and Caviar essence in transit.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

@  I might weep with joy over a lumpoule translation.  I want to know what it is that I love so much...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I'm just glad everyone loved their camel creams! (And if what that Neogen rep said was true, then they must have been really wowed with the camel cream sales, so here's hoping we see lots more in boxes and those silly free sampling events)

I'm so anxious to see what else Neogen includes in boxes, I loved seeing them in the elixirs, but it's not really an item I'm all that interested in.

Here's hoping we get one of their more impressive items in a future box. It sure is nice to have a few less things I feel the need to buy whenever I shop on KoreaDepart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

I absolutely love the Neogen Code9 Gold Cacao Cream from Chocolate Mania but it's even a bit heavy for my super dry skin as an everyday moisturizer. I still apply it to me neck and chest daily and those parts are digging it. The Camel Milk has become a HG for me. It's so much lighter and I've even used it in the morning but I'm dry. I use it after applying my eye cream, serum and then follow up with a BB Cream as a spot treatment, under eye and on my chin for the most part. Makeup Helper powder and I done. That's the extent of my morning makeup routine other than occasional mascara but my work is cooking and a hot kitchen. I can tell you though that my skin has never looked so good considering what I subject it to on a daily basis. These two products, cant say enough about them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I'm just glad everyone loved their camel creams! (And if what that Neogen rep said was true, then they must have been really wowed with the camel cream sales, so here's hoping we see lots more in boxes and those silly free sampling events)
> 
> I'm so anxious to see what else Neogen includes in boxes, I loved seeing them in the elixirs, but it's not really an item I'm all that interested in.
> 
> Here's hoping we get one of their more impressive items in a future box. It sure is nice to have a few less things I feel the need to buy whenever I shop on KoreaDepart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never gotten into the Chosunga Raw products, mostly because they just haven't interested me, even though I have them, but I also need to give them a chance based on your recommendation. Right now I'm just super excited about everything Neogen and what Memebox has in store for us. Happy to see something new in a current box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've never gotten into the Chosunga Raw products, mostly because they just haven't interested me, even though I have them, but I also need to give them a chance based on your recommendation. Right now I'm just super excited about everything Neogen and what Memebox has in store for us. Happy to see something new in a current box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to go on holiday just so I can crack open my Chosunga Raw set from the moisture surge box, now that is a HG box for me!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie It's strange, I've used a LOT of Chosungah skincare, and none of them were from the Original Raw line, I still don't know what that whole line is about, haha. I still haven't used the kit, but I know I'll love it, and I've heard great things about the bubble cleanser and patting water and such. I'm so unsure of gel moisturizers, but definitely plan to try the blue jam. ...I just really hope we start to see items from their regular skincare line. I know the Tangle was in a Nakedbox once, and I;d love to get any of the tangle items, especially the berry one which has been discontinued...so here's hoping!

@@Mahsa I have two of the kits, and I'm still hoarding them for a vacation. Can't bring myself to open them . Why did I buy two you ask? ...To stop myself from hoarding my kit  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

If I ever see a moisture surge restock again I will buy it! I'm a little obsessed with that box....

@@cfisher


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa I keep telling myself I need to avoid that restock so that others can enjoy it's beauty. ...But I'm not sure I'd be able to refrain myself from going straight to checkout with it.  :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I keep telling myself I need to avoid that restock so that others can enjoy it's beauty. ...But I'm not sure I'd be able to refrain myself from going straight to checkout with it. :wub:


Fingers crossed we see it on cyber Monday - I like that it's on all week, although I know that doesn't apply to boxes because they will sell out in an instant!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @ ooooh are you going to post that list?
> 
> I am madly in love with the lumpoules and would be very interested to see what the magic ingredient(s) are.
> 
> Thank you once again!


Yeah! Thanks for the nudge--I put things off forever unless people ask heh. Here's the list:



Spoiler



Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract / Glycine Soja (Soybean) Seed Extract [organic small black soybean called gwuinunikong, latin name Rhynchosia volubilis), Sodium Hyaluronate, Glyceryl Polymethacrylate/ Propylene Glycol, Niacinamide, Glycerin, 1,2-Hexanediol, Allantoin, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Lactobacillus/Soybean Ferment Extract, Salix Alba (Willow) Bark Extract, Cinnamomum Cassia Bark Extract / Cinnamomum Zeylanicum Bark Extract, Origanum Vulgare Leaf Extract, Chamaecyparis Obtusa Leaf Extract, Scutellaria Baicalensis Root Extract, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Dipotassium Glycyrrhizate, Adenosine, Copper Tripeptide-1, Palmitoyl Tripeptide-1, Human Oligopeptide-1 / rh-Oligopeptide-1, Disodium EDTA.



CosDNA says it's perfecto magic.

I got about halfway through a megapost on how to translate Korean without knowing more than the alphabet before I got distracted by my science experiment post. But I will finish it someday!

edit: @Saffyra--I now see that you wanted this, too!


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 1, 2014)

No palette in the F/W Natural box! Why, Meme, why?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

yeah, they totally lied to us on that one. 

I would have thought there would neutral matte/satin shadow palette, a nude lip gloss ~ Mizon has a great nude brown that is beautiful, a BB cream (check), neutral eyeliner (check), a warm toned blush and maybe a mascara.  The description specifically stated "*accentuate your eyes with a palette of earth baked colors for a sultry look*" and I am confused what went wrong in this box.   There are no eye shadows in this box that are "earthy" and "baked" and "sultry".  A wintery silver color is not that.    Very disappointing box for those who were looking forward to maybe trying out the new Meme-branded eye shadows, which would have fit this box's theme perfectly


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 1, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Gah, I'm so annoyed - my OMG4 box turned up and the Shara Shara lipstick has turned brown in the tube. It's in date but it's most definitely turned. I know they're cheap lipsticks but really guys? Really?


Omg... mine did the same thing! I was going to ask if anyone else's looked like that too... I guess so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they totally lied to us on that one.
> 
> I would have thought there would neutral matte/satin shadow palette, a nude lip gloss ~ Mizon has a great nude brown that is beautiful, a BB cream (check), neutral eyeliner (check), a warm toned blush and maybe a mascara. The description specifically stated "*accentuate your eyes with a palette of earth baked colors for a sultry look*" and I am confused what went wrong in this box. There are no eye shadows in this box that are "earthy" and "baked" and "sultry". A wintery silver color is not that. Very disappointing box for those who were looking forward to maybe trying out the new Meme-branded eye shadows, which would have fit this box's theme perfectly


So true! There are so many options for neutral shadows out there, Meme! GrrOff to Coastal Scents to buy on-sale palettes now..


----------



## Renata P (Dec 1, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Omg... mine did the same thing! I was going to ask if anyone else's looked like that too... I guess so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's very popular shade this season I've got the same.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

The F/W box just looks so...well, empty IMHO. The others though look good and so happy to see they don't contain leftovers from THAT box! There hope yet for apple Mojito then...

Do think the shara shara lipstick may be a chemical issue rather than contamination. They are affected by body heat / chemistry right? So maybe at extremes of temp there is an exo / endo thermic reaction that results in them changing to that sludge colour as they all seem to be within date so its not that. Perhaps the air temp changes on the flights (going from hot country to cold hold of a plane etc) has affected them?


----------



## Aishah (Dec 1, 2014)

So I got my YET value set today. I have a few issues with it.

1) there was no original pink memebox!(I don't really care because I just recycle the boxes and don't keep them.BUT what's the point on advertising that it will come in the pink memebox box if it wasn't going to?)

2)2 of the tints in the set were repeats.(I got 2 cherry blossoms) so I didn't get the pearl paradise highlighter.grrrr....


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Aishah I would email them about the missing tint / tint duplicate.

How did you like everything else?


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm also experiencing some box envy when it comes to Next Best Thing but I'm still happy I'm getting Elixirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aishah (Dec 1, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I just left one of those queries on the forms on the website.

Just took a shower and tried the hair oil that they gave for free! Love the scent. So far liking it better than I expected!

I'm pleased with the eyeliner from the swatches I did on my hand! Doesn't budge or smudge on my hand and you can create precise lines with it. Dries quickly too.The tip and packaging reminds me of Clio's Kill Black eyeliner. But I could remove it easily enough with a normal wet wipe so I'm not sure how waterproof it is,

The lip &amp; cheek pot smells like a fruit. Can't put a finger on what it smells like exactly.Looks horrid on my lips. Sigh. I think you have to be really fair to pull it off. And it feels slightly powdery too. Oh wells. I didn't buy the value set for this product anyways. I just wanted the tint set and the mask sheets. ^^ Did you get the set too?


----------



## Liv (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anybody already posted the Super Luckybox spoilers? Sorry, I had a crazy weekend and I am a bit out of it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I juste came across a spoiler on instagram.

EDIT: Went back a few changes and it is already on here - Sorry


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

Liv said:


> Has anybody already posted the Super Luckybox spoilers? Sorry, I had a crazy weekend and I am a bit out of it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I juste came across a spoiler on instagram.


yeah i think so. It was a meh box.

Btw I got my f/w and elixir boxes and to be honest I quite like them both and got the peach lippy.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah! Thanks for the nudge--I put things off forever unless people ask heh. Here's the list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like magic and it acts like magic so it must be magic.  Jack and his beanstalk must be real, too.

Who knew soybeans could make my face so happy.  Along with all that other stuff!

Eee!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

Also, next best thing in skincare even though we already know whats in it:




The sleeping packs are ADORABLE!!

Also, please note the DNA spiral inside the serum bottle... that is product! Not a drawing or something.  I don't know how they did that!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

@Saffyra  did they state why there was no card in the box?  I hope they do not stop putting cards in boxes, cause I like those.  I am glad to see that the two packs are not the same type - that you got two different "flavors"  of the night miracle.

Mine is going snail mail...so I hope nothing leaks in my box!! haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Also, next best thing in skincare even though we already know whats in it:


It's just so beauuutifulllll....waaaah. The colors are so pleasing and everything seems to be filled with light. It's official: I'm getting photo high from this box.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

@@biancardi There was a card in the box but it was not the info card.  And it said something weird about getting a promo code because of buying the box but it stated to go the link that you have already posted and there is no promo code there :\

The Mememask was a freebie apparently.

@ You are going to love the holographic serum.  It *is* holographic!  I couldn't get my camera to do it justice no matter WHAT I tried but it is so awesome looking!

Oh, and the sleeping packs are 2 sets of 2 so there's more than one pack to open.  And they are SO cute!  The pearl one is packaged  like a shell and when you open it, there is a different colored serum/essence that looks just like a pearl sitting inside.  The mango one has the same thing but it's in the spot of the pit.  Ahhh! I don't even want to use them they're so adorable.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Saffyra I need to see the inside of those clams! Pictures pretty please?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Saffyra I wanted to triple click on your post.

LIKE LIKE LIKE


----------



## Andi B (Dec 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Saffyra I wanted to triple click on your post.
> 
> LIKE LIKE LIKE


I know, right?! Its totally MemeGasmic! Thanks @@Saffyra!

I don't care is they only release one box a week from now on, if they can all be as well-curated as this one. Just when I start losing interest, you suck me back in again Memebox! This box amps the FOMO back up to 11!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

well, I wish they would bundle some, because snail mail kills me.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I wish they would bundle some, because snail mail kills me.


True! I amend my statement...I'm okay with only one new VALUE SET release per week if the quality is as awesome as Next Best Thing! (Or offer cheaper express shipping!)


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Deareux Okay let me try to get a good picture of the sleeping packs.

@@biancardi did you say you got green foods?  I got the Chill Out roll on and it smells like peppermint.  Delicious peppermint!





Oh and thats the little mixing spoon you punch out.  You have to peel off the protective film too, so its sanitary like


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know, right?! Its totally MemeGasmic! Thanks @@Saffyra!
> 
> I don't care is they only release one box a week from now on, if they can all be as well-curated as this one. Just when I start losing interest, you suck me back in again Memebox! This box amps the FOMO back up to 11!


I totally agree!! If they release one box a  week that is as good as this one is, I am totally, totally okay with that!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 1, 2014)

OMGGGG EEE So awesome!!! Next best thing needs to get to my doorstep NOW. I seriously haven't been this excited for a box in awhile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@Deareux Okay let me try to get a good picture of the sleeping packs.
> 
> @@biancardi* did you say you got green foods?  I got the Chill Out roll on and it smells like peppermint.  Delicious peppermint!*
> 
> ...


ohhh, I hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Mine is coming the old fashioned way - the slow boat...


----------



## Bompenzi (Dec 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Omg... mine did the same thing! I was going to ask if anyone else's looked like that too... I guess so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine was greyish when it arrived but after day or two in my bathroom it turned green again. Maybe it is a matter of temperature or humidity


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @fanserviced You are going to love the holographic serum.  It *is* holographic!  I couldn't get my camera to do it justice no matter WHAT I tried but it is so awesome looking!


OMG I'm so excited. My reward for doing four unboxings (I'm kind of deranged by now) tonight is crawling into bed and getting to squeal over your unboxing of Next Best Thing. I want to cry I'm so excited/tired! HOLOGRAPHIC SKINCARE OMG!!!!!!!! sob


----------



## Bompenzi (Dec 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Also, next best thing in skincare even though we already know whats in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! it looks amazing! I want it in my hands. I will be looking at the spiraling , hollagrafic dna thing like cat at the fish in aquarium. Pleeeeease come soon.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

wasn't there other makeup lines that did that spiral thingie in the tube as well?  This seems so retro to me - I could have sworn I've see this before.


----------



## Fae (Dec 2, 2014)

I so wish I had picked up the next best thing in skincare! A restock would be awesome! Was it a 23 dollar box? ^^


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 2, 2014)

Fae said:


> I so wish I had picked up the next best thing in skincare! A restock would be awesome! Was it a 23 dollar box? ^^


I believe it was $23 as my invoice with the shipping was $29.99
I don't remember if this one was offered with VIP pricing. Maybe someone else remembers.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Petit Treasures


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Neither thrill me


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

Petite treasures is worse than I thought it would be

Well, I've learned. Always listen to my gut and cancel boxes when I think I should. And stay away from the cute themes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

I was right about the soap and appletox!


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm surprised there are so few products - were these the $19 boxes?

Also lol'ing at another "climax."


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Ohhh like apple mojito


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Omg they could have thrown in a black mask or two that's so sad - Apple is ok


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Thanks for posting pictures.

They are not as bad as I feared. At least the ice cream cone is cute. Though I think we did guess right on the black soap and the appletox.. So glad Apple Mojito sold out before I could buy it.. Don't need another one..

ETA: Is there lemon in mojitos? Why is there two lemon products?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I was right about the soap and appletox!


Yes, you were and the Appletox is in the mojito box.  Sorry the pictures are terrible our office lighting sucks.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you @@LoveSkinCare


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

wtff these boxes were only $4 cheaper than the normal ones...why are they as lacking in products as their $15 dollar scent and mini boxes??? 

UGHHHH UNHAPPINESS


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> @@LoveSkinCare Thanks for posting pictures.
> 
> They are not as bad as I feared. At least the ice cream cone is cute. Though I think we did guess right on the black soap and the appletox.. So glad Apple Mojito sold out before I could buy it.. Don't need another one..


You're welcome. Sorry for the crappy pics.  Do you all want to see pics of the products?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes please if you can @@LoveSkinCare


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Usually it's crushed limes in a mojito but not lemons


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Thank you so much for posting!

Apple Mojito is the winner for me.

I had such hope for Blackout too.

Oh well...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You're welcome. Sorry for the crappy pics.  Do you all want to see pics of the products?


Yes please! And thank you for posting them!

The only one I didn't get was apple mojito, and it's probably the best one overall...although I have 2 appletox creams at this point and getting another one would be ridiculous, so that's good, I guess.

I'm just so bummed at the lack of products. I really didn't think they'd be this meh. Since they didn't specify that these were smaller boxes than others, only had a slightly lesser price, I was hoping to see something like the Mojito box for all 3 boxes. 5-6 Lesser valued items. 4-item boxes make me sad lol


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting @@LoveSkinCare!

They are not bad, but definitely lacking in the product number department. I like Apple Mojito, but maybe I should explain them what exactly is in a mojito  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@LoveSkinCare Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> Apple Mojito is the winner for me.
> 
> ...


The have those secret key Blackout products in their shop...I can't even...

You have a box named "Blackout" and products of the same name, and not a single one shows up in the box?! LOL Oh Memebox. How you Fail.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

I think the value in Petit Treasures is especially lacking. The mascara is waaaay overvalued, and that's the high ticket item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would be content with the Apple Mojito box, though. Not thrilled, but satisfied.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting the pics

Petite treasures looks sooo empty...4 products. Yes it was a cheaper box but still...

Nooooo....no more appletox!! I've already given 2 away, have two in the house and that's yet another one coming. The rest of the box is ok though...just had hoped to avoid another cpm2 overstocked item given its already been in another box, on sale and in the dreaded box of doom!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, with the actual box pictures, Petite looks REALLY bad.. It's so.... empty..  I rather they filled it with cheaper items so it looks fuller than four items that has "high" values.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sorry but blackout is a joke


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare thank you!


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Dec 3, 2014)

The black out box is my first real disappoint since I started buying memeboxes. I was hoping for at least a black/clay mask of some sort. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

I like them ok.  The Mojito is the best out of the 3. I just gave the hand cream to my office assistant because I have one from another Memebox can't remember which one though.  I will probably give a lot away as stocking stuffers.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the apple/petite boxes on the way and am actually pretty happy! The apple box is perfect, since I'm in need of a face wash and a toner! I only have one appletox so fine with another one. Petite is the disappointing one.. one 4 products and one is a mascara? Not really a "treasure" to me... I am desperately in need of blush though, so happy to have that!

Also thanks so much for posting pictures!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

I am really happy about the PureDerm lemon toner.  That is the product that makes the box for me. And also like the cleanser and happy to get an Appletox (I don't have one)

The only thing I want in Blackout is the soap. And I'll use it as hand soap.

The rest is for give away.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

The blackout one really should have had a mask pack or somthing.  Nose strips are pretty cheesy but their Tosowoong which is a good brand and there are 8 strips in the box.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't want to be a moaning mini I've said it before but now I'm convinced, empress's secret and Wonder Woman, and anything I buy with remaining point and then I'm getting the heck out of dodge!


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks @@LoveSkinCare

Oh wow I have one Appletox already, 2 more coming in boxes on their way to me and prob will get a 4th from Garden of Eden...ayayay


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh god...not another apple in garden of Eden...please NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I like the apple mojito.  I love that hand cream and I was thinking of getting that purederm product (when I was researching the tea tree, I saw that as well)

I now have 3 appletox.  One I had purchased.  2 in memeboxes.   I am thinking I should give those to my nieces - not for christmas, but they have birthdays coming up in the early part of next year.   16 &amp; 18 - do you think they would like them?

I have another ice cream lip gloss - lol.  Again, birthday bags!!  I purchased the recipe by nature value set and one of them was going to go into a birthday bag, here is the other one! hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Gonna use the appletox as hand cream then give them to edward


----------



## veritazy (Dec 3, 2014)

Mannnn..I was wishing these are better since I gave the petit one in a giveaway. Sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I trusted Memebox too much on that one. Well, the ice cream gloss is cute tho. *shrug*

Truly the Mojito is leagues ahead. I love that enesti hand cream &lt;3


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

@@biancardi I think your nieces would like the Appletox.  They are cute!  

This is the first Appletox I have gotten so I am going to keep it.

2 of the boxes are the Mini size box and the other is only a little bigger box.


----------



## had706 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got all three of these and apple mojito is good but the other 2 WTF I won't use anything in those.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

So there are no repeat items in Blackout, am I right?

In Petit- The Shara Shara Blusher is from the first K-Style Box if I'm not mistaken. And is that magic cream from another box as well or am I just imagining things?

Apple Mojito has the appletox repeat obviously, the hand cream that came in the honey box. The lip balm came in dessert but I think they were different flavors, and the toner is new in that scent but the tea tree one was already featured...

I was just hoping for some new and exciting things to make me think they weren't just packing up the warehouse into boxes. Next Best Thing still gives me a glimmer of hope that they will stick to  "quality over quantity" in the future...


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

I like the Apple Mojito (even with the Appletox which I think will start haunting my dreams if another one turns up). Quite surprised the Mizon Mojito Punch Pore Toner from Step by Step wasn't in there. Would have thought that would be a no-brainer. And the lip balm I think I got in café box? (Or at least one from the same range)

Petit Treasures though, that's put a spanner in the works - that's meant to be my sister's Christmas present!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

what is missing from the mojito box is MINT.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is missing from the mojito box is MINT.


Yep.

It's more like "Apple Citrus" box.

I mean, that Mizon Mojito Toner was made for a box like this. Not complaining, because I got it in Step-By-Step...but I'm trying to figure out the method to their madness when curating. It doesn't seem to add up to me.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, Petit Treasures might be the worst Memebox I've ever seen. Only four products _and_ two Shara Shara items _and_ a ddung item?

Memebox, _what is going on_?


----------



## had706 (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So there are no repeat items in Blackout, am I right?
> 
> In Petit- The Shara Shara Blusher is from the first K-Style Box if I'm not mistaken. And is that magic cream from another box as well or am I just imagining things?
> 
> ...


The shampoo from blackout was in rapunzel. I have it up for sale right now. So now I have to try to get rid of 2 300ml bottles of it


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So there are no repeat items in Blackout, am I right?
> 
> In Petit- The Shara Shara Blusher is from the first K-Style Box if I'm not mistaken. And is that magic cream from another box as well or am I just imagining things?
> 
> ...


The ddung eyeliner is a repeat from a box as well, cant quite remember which only that I have it LOL.

apple mojito and partially petite treasures I am quite happy with! Blackout not so much. What is that shampoo btw? Is it a black shampo for only black haired people? I wont have it near my silvery white hair &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

had706 said:


> The shampoo from blackout was in rapunzel. I have it up for sale right now. So now I have to try to get rid of 2 300ml bottles of it


ugh. Wonderful. 

I have dyed hair so maybe I can get some use out of it...Seriously the repeats drive me nuts.



Theblondeangel said:


> The ddung eyeliner is a repeat from a box as well, cant quite remember which only that I have it LOL.
> 
> apple mojito and partially petite treasures I am quite happy with! Blackout not so much. What is that shampoo btw? Is it a black shampo for only black haired people? I wont have it near my silvery white hair &gt;.&lt;


Oh the ddung eyeliner was in cute wishlist 4, but this is the mascara. Did the mascara come in another box?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

The shampoo is for colour treated hair. Its not too bad (I've used it a couple of times). The bottle did leak a little bit but thankfully not over the other products. Its nothing special though


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ugh. Wonderful.
> 
> I have dyed hair so maybe I can get some use out of it...Seriously the repeats drive me nuts.
> 
> Oh the ddung eyeliner was in cute wishlist 4, but this is the mascara. Did the mascara come in another box?


Ohh, my bad! No it hasn't ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> The shampoo is for colour treated hair. Its not too bad (I've used it a couple of times). The bottle did leak a little bit but thankfully not over the other products. Its nothing special though


Could very likely stain white/platinum colored hair so I wont even risk it..


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The ddung eyeliner is a repeat from a box as well, cant quite remember which only that I have it LOL.


MCW4 possibly? I think it's that one


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't like that DDung name either. The black Hole Spot cream in the Blackout box is a bad name too for a product, LOL


----------



## moosie (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, not as bad as it could have been, but not as good as it could have been, either. 

I'm getting Blackout and Apple Mojito.  I'm overall happy with AM!  I love the Appletox and I only have one of them (which is in use right now), so a backup is great, as I missed the $5 sale. However I feel for people who are ending up with stockpiles of these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That toner intrigues me; does anyone know if it contains alcohol?  Hand cream, eh, I have a million of those, but they do get used!  The lip balm will come in handy as my lips have been destroyed by recent weather. Overall, I'm satisfied with this box.

Blackout...well.  At least it doesn't contain makeup, which was my fear.  (I have enough black eyeliners to last me through the Apocalypse).  I'm not upset, I'm just underwhelmed.  B/O was a last minute decision purchase for me, as I wanted to bump an order up in price to use a code, and I should have listened to my initial instincts which said "give this one a pass".   I might like this better in-hand, though, so I will mostly try to reserve judgment until it's here.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 3, 2014)

The handcream from Apple mojito is addictive and awesome. Otherwise I'm seeing...not much to scream about here.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

@moosie  purederm is really good about printing the ingredients on the box in english...I don't have mine yet in my hands, but I can check when I get home.

according to an ebay auction - Major ingredients : Lemon Extract, Orange Extract, aloe vera leaf extract, brightening moisturizer, Vitamin C


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't remember where it went...but I swapped/sold that hand cream, because I am DROWNING in hand creams, then heard EVERYONE raving about it.

Glad to have one for myself.

I do agree though, the Apple Mojito was pretty good. Blackout was meh. And Petit Treasures lacked any real treasure for me.


----------



## moosie (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @moosie  purederm is really good about printing the ingredients on the box in english...I don't have mine yet in my hands, but I can check when I get home.
> 
> according to an ebay auction - Major ingredients : Lemon Extract, Orange Extract, aloe vera leaf extract, brightening moisturizer, Vitamin C


Thank you!  You are a gem, biancardi.

OK, getting more excited about this toner!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

There is no English ingredients on box or the bottle of the Purederm peeling toner. Hopefully someone can find it or translate it.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

After looking at it again, and seeing the items in the box, petite treasures is garbage. Worst box I've gotten for sure. I'd rather have a $15 mini box. Actually, I think I'd rather have a box of foils and sample bottles. I don't even understand how they screwed this up.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> There is no English ingredients on box or the bottle of the Purederm peeling toner. Hopefully someone can find it or translate it.


oh poo! 

they normally do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh poo!
> 
> they normally do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There is so much written on the bottle that I thought there would be, but all in Korean. Just a few English ingredients on the front which were the ones you mentioned above.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

Well. All of those are a disappointment.

And I think we need to drag out @@veritazy 's petition against repeat items again.


----------



## subbes (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The only one I didn't get was apple mojito, and it's probably the best one overall



Mizon and TheSaem both have toners named "Mojito" and neither appear in the box.  Good job, Memebox.  Goooooood job.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I know, you think a little facial mist would have worked its way into the mojito box...


----------



## subbes (Dec 3, 2014)

I think everything in Petit Treasures will be going in my "gift out or give away" pile.  

Unless... if I refuse the package and it gets returned to Memebox, would I get my money back?


----------



## veritazy (Dec 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well. All of those are a disappointment.
> 
> And I think we need to drag out @@veritazy 's petition against repeat items again.


I was really afraid this was going to happen... I did not update the petition since months ago but I think the statement stands. 

Luckily I only have 1 set of CPM2 to mull over...hopefully I am not speaking too soon!! I hate to see bingo lines on @'s table garhhh :X


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

well, there was only one CPM2 item in this trio of boxes, so that isn't bad.  There were none in the Green Foods, Elixirs, F/W Natural Makeup, The Next Best Thing..., Wine &amp; Cheese and WTF.

I think luckybox 11 got that purple thing - but luckyboxes are supposed to have repeats, so I don't think that box should count  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Well my snail mail boxes (4 of them) still have a while to get to me and I already know what I'm getting in those.

So my next express bundle is Oh my lips / Cleanse &amp; tone which I should recieve next Tuesday. Here's hoping they are great and no repeats or CPM2 leftovers.


----------



## catyz (Dec 3, 2014)

wow, I'm so shocked at the state of those boxes (I guess the apple one is relatively ok). I mean we were all wondering about the state of the $19 boxes when they first came out but I don't think any of us thought it would turn out like this?!? I'm sure a lot of us expected it to be better than the scent and colour boxes at least!! How can there be only 4 products in a box??? I don't understand what Memebox was thinking...


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 3, 2014)

I cant believe I paid 15.99$ for petite treasures, what garbage. and that blush has been repeated at least 3 times now..How the hell is a mascara "rare".... pfff taking memebox like a grain of salt is what I should have done. I was naive back then lol.

_"Yes, we know. We’re going overhead with our cute cosmetics obsession. But, what can we say?* We’ve discovered another batch of rare but beautiful treasures that will give you an A+ in beauty, and this time, they’re all miniature! So petite and cute, yet so intense and effective, these beautifying trinkets will fit your makeup pouch so that you can stay beautiful everyday and everywhere. *_

_Up your game in beauty with petite beauty treasures!"_


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I just read a little more about that shara shara cream and that actually sounds good.  It is for night care and is a spot treatment type of cream for acne and oil control

it isn't a petit treasure, but it does sound like something I would use.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone have the "retail" prices listed on the card for the products in the "treasure" box?


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm getting only the Apple box, although it's ok box,  I wish I've cancelled it, can't believe there is nothing from the mojito lines, petite treasures and blackout are complete failure.

At the end of the day it looks like we will all get  CPM2 in our boxes as a punishment for not buying it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

The Enesti hand cream is a repeat, too.  I have two of them now.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

5, 16, 24, 7 according to instagram


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am really happy about the PureDerm lemon toner. That is the product that makes the box for me. And also like the cleanser and happy to get an Appletox (I don't have one)
> 
> The only thing I want in Blackout is the soap. And I'll use it as hand soap.
> 
> The rest is for give away.


I am out of 'LIKES' for the day as I'm catching up....but totally agree about Apple Mojito even though Meme apparently has no idea lemon isn't part of a Mojito. LOL
Blackout is a TOTAL disappointment on so many levels. There was so much they could have done with this box, even from items they sell in their shop alone, that I can't believe they somehow managed to put together something so crappy. A complete Blackout cluster duck. Didn't we already receive the shampoo or was it something similar? And perhaps I'm being a nudge here but if you decide enclosing nose strips is important, not everyone has nose/blackhead issues, include some masks (not like there aren't a gazillion in the shop!) in the damn box and make everyone happy. Just a thought....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The handcream from Apple mojito is addictive and awesome. Otherwise I'm seeing...not much to scream about here.


Love this stuff! Not sure if it actually does anything as my hands are dry as a bone but I love the scent.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

The blackout box is ideal for the ladies with coloured hair, spots and blackheads! I like the tosowoong products, the soap bar is ok, but the shampoo and the spots cream are a failure. I just hope that I won't get the same shampoo in the hair salon box...


----------



## Andi B (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The blackout box is ideal for the ladies with coloured hair, spots and blackheads! I like the tosowoong products, the soap bar is ok, but the shampoo and the spots cream are a failure. I just hope that I won't get the same shampoo in the hair salon box...


I hope that shampoo isn't in the hair salon box too, because it was already in another box...either the last hair &amp; body or rapunzel. I recognized it immediately when I saw the Blackout spoilers...which is one of the reasons why I was bummed about the box.
At this point, I just hope I will actually get the rest of the boxes I ordered. Today is the first time I've had an issue, but one holdup was enough to make me paranoid.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Repunzel as I have it


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The blackout box is ideal for the ladies with coloured hair, spots and blackheads! I like the tosowoong products, the soap bar is ok, but the shampoo and the spots cream are a failure. I just hope that I won't get the same shampoo in the hair salon box...



works for me!! hahaha.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

It is a useless box to me


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is a useless box to me


It goes in flows.  There are boxes that I have gotten that I've cursed the day I purchased them...

I have come to the conclusion that Korean ladies (according to Memebox, that is)

have dry lifeless hair (with all of the hair masks, serums, etc)

either have oily skin with huge pores OR dry-as-a-desert sagging skin

love glitter and neon pink and orange


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

With dry skin and dry non dyed hair and no spots it is useless, however I can normally use the bb creams so it is swings and roundabouts


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Totally agree. There were so many simple ways they could have made this a great box...from black sheet masks to black konjac sponges to all the new black products in their shop (black cleansing oil etc....)

It's kind of like they had to work hard to make it this bad. Would have been easier for them to make it good.

I guess "crappy" is the New Black.


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

Just noticed that 3 of the products of the next best thing box have expiration dates within the next 6-12 months.

Kind of everything we get seems to be just warehouse clearout.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> Just noticed that 3 of the products of the next best thing box have expiration dates within the next 6-12 months.
> 
> Kind of everything we get seems to be just warehouse clearout.


Which products?


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Which products?


*3. *IASO *Intensive Clear Conditioner 15 sheets*

(Best before June 15th, 2015)

*4. *AHC *Hologram Active Gen Serum 50ml*

(Best before November 14th, 2015)  

*5. *Shara Shara *Green Tea Seed Magic Balm 25ml*

(Best before July 18th, 2015


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> *3. *IASO *Intensive Clear Conditioner 15 sheets*
> 
> (Best before June 15th, 2015)
> 
> ...


I only noticed the Green Tea Seed expiration because the label says its supposed to smell like lime but mine just smells like oil.  Not rancid oil.. but kinda close.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> *3. *IASO *Intensive Clear Conditioner 15 sheets*
> 
> (Best before June 15th, 2015)
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know.

That isn't too bad. The sheets will get used up super fast. Balm too.

And I can't wait to crack open that serum anyway...so I will put that one in heavy rotation. Happily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> That isn't too bad. The sheets will get used up super fast. Balm too.
> 
> And I can't wait to crack open that serum anyway...so I will put that one in heavy rotation. Happily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, this gives me a better excuse to get to using the serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really liking it!

*pats some on since it's sitting here on my desk*


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, this gives me a better excuse to get to using the serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really liking it!
> 
> *pats some on since it's sitting here on my desk*


Ha! I can't wait to try it.

I will have to take a look at the expiration of some of my other serums now.

Maybe use a bunch of them as hand creams, since the L'occitane  cyber monday orders were cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

I put a label on each box with the expiration year. This way when I need to grab for example a moisturizer, I just look at the stickers and pick one with an early year. Anything that has 2017 sticker will be there for a while as I use up the stuff that will expire first.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I put a label on each box with the expiration year. This way when I need to grab for example a moisturizer, I just look at the stickers and pick one with an early year. Anything that has 2017 sticker will be there for a while as I use up the stuff that will expire first.


I do this too! Only with a much less fancy system. I mark the date the product arrived in a memebox as well as the expiration date if I can find one, with a marker right on the box/bottle and then toss them into my skincare hoarding bins. Granted I rarely follow the guidelines I've made for myself and use the products that are expiring sooner...instead I just go "ooh pretty!" and take out the stuff I WANT to use, not the things I SHOULD be using haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

As a little side note, I used the Aztec shampoo from the Green Foods box.  It still smells like dill to me but it left my hair very clean, shiny and soft.  I was fully expecting to hate it but I don't.  And at least my hair didn't stink like the shampoo itself.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 4, 2014)

They sent out the product cards for the first 3 Black Friday Boxes:

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-1

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-2

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-3


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Ahahahah

Jackpot translates into Jackpot #2.

At least now we know what happened to all the canceled Wine and Cheese boxes.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans Thanks for posting it!!

#3 looks really bad. Just all cosmetics. I actually kind of want #1 &amp; 2 just because it includes a mangchee product and an Elizavecca product. Not upset I didn't buy it though. I wonder what's in #4 &amp;5. Are they just going to have online product cards now?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

#3 is bad but the other two are good!  That elizavecca is great and then theres the cheese cream and the ladykin mangchee... I'm kinda sad I didn't get any out of fear of CPM2.

why couldnt they have made the super luckybox with some of these products!?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

The value is there...I just have everything already.

And I'm a bit annoyed I could have paid so little and gotten a full sized Bounce Cheese Cream, considering I paid for two Wine and Cheese (Expensive box!) for that product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Well at least we know they aren't terrible boxes!

I didn't get any because I was too afraid...with the repeats and CPM stuff popping up everywhere I didn't want to risk it.

If people got these as gifts for their loved ones I think they're pretty good. It's a bummer that there are repeats within the boxes themselves, though. If people bought more than one it'll stink. #3 is pretty awful just because of the cosmetics overload, but honestly it might not be bad for someone who doesn't make makeup.

Interested to see what the other two have now!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 4, 2014)

CPM2 is down to 81 boxes... which makes me worried that the Black Friday 4 and 5 boxes will have some CPM2 items, instead of the lovely W&amp;C items!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I caved and bought #4 - bet that's the CPM2 leftover box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I caved and bought #4 - bet that's the CPM2 leftover box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


#4 is what I have coming to me as well... it could turn out to be amazing! But I'm hoping for the best, preparing for the worst, lol...


----------



## seachange (Dec 4, 2014)

I like #2, but didn't get it, was expecting clearance and CPM2 leftovers.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

seachange said:


> I like #2, but didn't get it, was expecting clearance and CPM2 leftovers.


I think most people were but they seem to prefer putting those in the ordinary boxes - just to annoy people!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 4, 2014)

edited.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Black Friday boxes 4 and 5 start shipping on the 9th December so should be there in time for Christmas with a bit luck! Really hope both are good products..


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Black Friday boxes 4 and 5 start shipping on the 9th December so should be there in time for Christmas with a bit luck! Really hope both are good products..


I only bought #5, and hopefully it's not just a box full of leftover makeup like #3.

Kinda bummed I didn't get 1 and 2 when I had the chance, I was seriously considering them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MemeJunkie Totally agree. There were so many simple ways they could have made this a great box...from black sheet masks to black konjac sponges to all the new black products in their shop (black cleansing oil etc....)
> 
> It's kind of like they had to work hard to make it this bad. Would have been easier for them to make it good.
> 
> I guess "crappy" is the New Black.


I thought for sure that the Black Oil Cleanser would be in this box and that's exactly why I chose not to purchase it. Like you said, there also a ton of things in the Shop. I think that's what makes this box super disappointing....the ability to curate a great box and choosing not to.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 5, 2014)

Just received Petite Treasures &amp; Blackout



Spoiler



The gloss is cute and smells lovely.

By some wonderful grace of the MemeGods I got the pale pink blusher (already had warm apricot from K-style 1)

The magic cream I will try out simply because it's expiring soon and it would be rude to giveaway

The mascara is useful but worth $24 my ass and this is not a petite treasure.

Overall I think this box looks sad and empty and should have contained _at least_ one more low cost item. I won't buy any more $19 boxes from Memebox unless they stipulate the amount of items there will be in the box.

As for blackout..

Fucking soap, I am dead set sick to death of the fucking soap (purely personal opinion, but I just don't like using them on my face, If I had wanted this I would have bought them when they had them on sale with free shipping)

The spot treatment I will use for sure, since going on medication for my skin it now only responds to hard core spot fighting products and AHA &amp; BHA has helped me in the past, happy with this.

The shampoo, the colour is black isn't it? (haven't opened sealed box just yet) has it stained anyone's white/platinum hair? I put pastels in mine and I want to use this but I am a little scared about the pigment.

The nose strips.. They better be the best damn nose strips ever!

I'm not sold on blackout.



I spent hundreds of dollars in September and early October ensuring that I would have a wonderful supply birthday boxes and lots to blog about for Blogmas and they have sent out shitty box after shitty box and when they did have good boxes they sold out before I could even purchase them! Ughh the disappointment is real.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Zaralis Just the bottle is black. So it won't stain your hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Zaralis Just the bottle is black. So it won't stain your hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh thank you!! Ok, I'm really pleased with that, I didn't want to open it because I have quite a few shampoos on the go  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2014)

Uh, I am way too excited about Dirty Gal and Hair Salon spoilers, I can't sleep. Can't wait to see what's inside! I think we already know that Dirty Gal is on track to be awesome_ [so far the spoilers look great]_, and hopefully Hair Salon can measure up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

edited


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

The shampoo is clear coloured btw - I've got highlights in my hair and they've been fine with it.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> The shampoo is clear coloured btw - I've got highlights in my hair and they've been fine with it.


LOL nice! Then there is no issue! ^^


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135201-memebox-hair-salon/


----------



## Fae (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg I must have a pancake face because I got 1 use out of those muddy girl packs, with just a small bit leftover....although I do pack it on to get the full effects, still...getting 6 uses out of it comparitively...my face must be gigantic lol


Lol, I am pretty sure that is not the case! ^^I just have a comparatively small face compared to people with normal sited faces! ^^ (the disadvantage is that sheet masks seldomly fit me!)

I just applied an even thin layer! When I put on too much, it takes like ages to wash it off!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135202-dirty-gal/


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

So if you're wondering what happened to the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon box posts. I moved those to their own individual threads because those boxes deserve their own threads since @ has taken the time to share her photos. Fanservices - since it seems you do a lot of spoiler posts feel free to create new threads as needed to show case those individual boxes. It'll be easier for those wanting to find info on a specific box to find.

Of course discussion of the box spoilers can still take place here but I'd love to see the boxes individually showcased.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Dec 5, 2014)

I find moving things into their own threads really annoying.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 5, 2014)

I like it! It was kind of an awkward shuffle but to be frank, I don't... really... care about boxes I don't get/want? I really don't like trudging through 2-4 pages about [box I don't care about] to get to spoilers about [box I do care about]. This way I can easily see the spoilers on the first post. Most of the other subscription box forums have threads per month, so wouldn't it make sense for us to have different threads per box?

Also, it's super terrible to try and go through this thread to find a spoiler for an older box. I can imagine that very new members find it frustrating to have a thousand pages (literally, in the main thread's case) to read through.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I like looking at what others get even though I didn't get it. 

I never seem to have an issue finding things - the searching here is pretty good.  shrugs


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 6, 2014)

But you can always look at what other people get by clicking on the other threads, right? It's no more clicks than having to go through several pages of chatting about boxes you may or may not be interested in.

And yes, you are right. The search is good. However, try to search for Honey 1 spoilers. You will see that it is very difficult. Of course, that is an older box and people can go to a blog to see spoilers, but do you see what I mean? I think having separate threads is more accessible, and for the price of a few seconds of extra clicking, it appears to me to be more organized like the other subscription box threads.

I know this topic has been discussed before and I'm in the minority with my opinion. I absolutely understand where other people are coming from, though. I can see that two main threads are easier for an individual who has been here a while to keep up with, as opposed to many different threads. As well, I know a lot of people like to throw in all of their box thoughts in one post (especially considering many of us get multiple boxes in one day), which wouldn't be possible with separate threads.

It's a big list of pros and cons for both of those options, really! I'm sure something will be figured out that will make most people happy.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Dec 6, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I like it! It was kind of an awkward shuffle but to be frank, I don't... really... care about boxes I don't get/want? I really don't like trudging through 2-4 pages about [box I don't care about] to get to spoilers about [box I do care about]. This way I can easily see the spoilers on the first post. Most of the other subscription box forums have threads per month, so wouldn't it make sense for us to have different threads per box?
> 
> Also, it's super terrible to try and go through this thread to find a spoiler for an older box. I can imagine that very new members find it frustrating to have a thousand pages (literally, in the main thread's case) to read through.


If it's consistent, I can understand.  It gets confusing when just certain boxes have their own threads.  

Sadly, I'm not sure how many more new boxes Memebox will have for us! Having too many box threads is a happy problem I guess!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 6, 2014)

Perhaps if a bundle comes out / sent out that a thread could be made for that...so in this case, hair salon and dirty gal. To come there would be pumpkin and anniversary etc...?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> But you can always look at what other people get by clicking on the other threads, right? It's no more clicks than having to go through several pages of chatting about boxes you may or may not be interested in.
> 
> And yes, you are right. The search is good. However, try to search for Honey 1 spoilers. You will see that it is very difficult. Of course, that is an older box and people can go to a blog to see spoilers, but do you see what I mean? I think having separate threads is more accessible, and for the price of a few seconds of extra clicking, it appears to me to be more organized like the other subscription box threads.
> 
> ...


I totally understand it.  Back in early summer, I started several threads for each box.  They died quickly. 

I just go with the flow.  The spoilers here are just pics - they aren't indepth reviews or anything like that, so it really is just the initial posting that most people care about.

One thing I will say - the vblogs of these boxes should be separated.  I also wish we could post our own links to our blog reviews and boxings as well....if the purpose is to really have it so people can search and find information on boxes here.

I spend a lot of time on my blog reviews and the format doesn't lead itself to work here as a c&amp;p job - but there I, along with other Memebloggers (I read blogs for my indepth meme information), provide a wealth of information that isn't here on these boxes.  I think makeuptalk is missing out  by not allowing us to do that, but they do allow the vbloggers youtubes, which is strange to me.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 6, 2014)

Is it possible to have at least the pictures in one thread? And discussion threads seperately (if that's an issue). I personally have no problem with the discussion after the spoilres are posted. But I prefer to look at one thread for spoilers instead of checking for new threads.


----------



## heather363 (Dec 6, 2014)

there is only 1 all about brows left, so soon there will be NO boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

heather363 said:


> there is only 1 all about brows left, so soon there will be NO boxes!


If that's what it takes to get rid of CP2......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

so going by genie's teaser picture here: 

I see the Banila Co clean it zero minis, a;t fox tea toc water tablet(s) and the bottom of a tube that clearly looks to be a foaming cleanser of some kind...possibly?

Also by the way the cards are set up, I'm guessing that Cleanse and Tone has 6 products, and Oh My Lips has 5, since the front page only has 2 items on it. (there's not way there will only be 4...right?... lol)


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh... cleanse and tone sounds like fun already.  Not with that dumb teatoc thing but with the Banila mini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh... cleanse and tone sounds like fun already.  Not with that dumb teatoc thing but with the Banila mini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hehe I got the teatocs in...global 2, maybe? It was way too far back to remember...and while I hate putting things in my sink and then splashing the water on my face (ew) I do think they make really adorable stocking stuffers or things to add into a beauty-related gift. They are super cute and a lot of people that saw mine when I first got them thought they were so adorable. They would be cute in a tea-themed present too! (dreaming up a box with the cuppa cuppa face mask that Birchbox has been featuring, the teatoc tablets, actual tea an a pretty victorian tea cup!) Can you tell I'm kind of obsessed with creating gifts in my mind? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't remember how I got mine.  It might have been the Tea Cosmetics box.  Coulda been a luckybox, too, though.  Hm.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2014)

I wish one of us had Genie's mobile number...so we could text her to PLEASE LIST THE CONTENTS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the Cleanse and Tone is going to be a good box. I'm loving those mini's.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Cleanse and Tone Spoilers (taken from facebook group)


----------



## starry101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh! My lips spoilers (facebook again)









Thank Genie for the spoliers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for posting and thank you Genie for sharing the photos!!

I'm not RICULOUSLY excited for either of them, but I'm at least intrigued to get my hands on them and look into each item a bit more. I'm irritated that the tea toc is it's own product in the cleanse and tone, considering I received three of them in an earlier global box.

Both of them could have been way more exciting, but Oh My Lips is free of repeats and leftovers, and even free of hope girl/cheek room/shara shara etc so that is nice! Now that I see those lip things aren't tattoos, I'm less disappointed in them. Happy to see a scrub in there as well!

Overall I'm content. Not over-the-moon,but content. We'll see how I feel once they're in my hands tomorrow. Now to wait for pouch essentials!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 9, 2014)

I have envy for Cleanse and Tone. I definitely want a restock of that.


----------



## blinded (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm alright with C&amp;T. Love the toner! Wish the cleanser wasn't citrus based, but that's my own skin issue. I just think it's funny I bought the clean it zero minis and now I have more. Overall, I'm happy. 

ETA: I was worried there would be a make up remover. Not sure why it is in the Lip box, but I'm glad it wasn't in C&amp;T.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

Also I have to admit I'm a little bit bummed there's no oil cleanser in C&amp;T.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm excited for that Neogen toner! Not super crazy excited by cleanse and tone but it's a solid box with NO CPM2, not that it would've fit with the theme, but this is Meme! I get CT/Pouch tomorrow. Please sweet baby Jesus, let there be NO CPM garbage in pouch cuz I actually liked the first one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm alright with C&amp;T. Love the toner! Wish the cleanser wasn't citrus based, but that's my own skin issue. I just think it's funny I bought the clean it zero minis and now I have more. Overall, I'm happy.
> 
> ETA: I was worried there would be a make up remover. Not sure why it is in the Lip box, but I'm glad it wasn't in C&amp;T.


I bought five of the minis for like 7 bucks on TK recently! They're so cute! Nice to have for travel.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 9, 2014)

I think C&amp;T looks pretty darn good, minus the foam cleanser. I don't know why Koreans are so damn over the moon about foam cleansers which generally defeat the purpose of what they're trying to achieve with their 72 step regimens because they almost always have such naughty PHs.

The lip box looks alright, but I'm not sad I skipped it. Memebox...are you back on track?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm happy with them. Very very glad about the Neogen toner. That is the star of the box for me!

Also I really like Ernesti cleansers, so happy to try it in another variation. The box needed one more full size product to make it great though. The essence mask is one time use and the wipes are only a pack of 10.

Agree with @@MissJexie that there should have been an oil cleanser. This would have been the box to do it.

The Lips box exceeded my expectations. It's a very fun and useful little box.

I will use all but one of the products. It's the best lip box by far. (in my opinion)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 9, 2014)

Black Friday 4 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4

Black Friday 5 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Black Friday 4 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4
> 
> Black Friday 5 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5


Thanks - massive sigh of relief that there are NO CPM2 leftovers. Are they finally listening to us when we say we don't want them in other boxes!!!

Bought 4 so happy with it - includes things I've not tried before (the whole point of memebox in my opinion).


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice boxes. And I like C&amp;T, too. Although, at this point I'm not sure I'd really want those boxes because they're so good or because I suffer so much from withdrawls LOL


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Black Friday 4 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4
> 
> Black Friday 5 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5


I originally bought both these boxes but cancelled them when I panicked at the thought of them having lots of CPM2 leftovers (I'm looking at you Revecen purple primer- how many can a girl need?). I might have a twinge of memebox envy just now but thankfully the 2 items I would most have wanted from the boxes -the Benton set- I already purchased during the cybersale.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

The Black Friday boxes looks nice. Good to see no more CPM2. Though not getting any box envies as it still shouts warehouse clearing to me. At least they did say it is items that previously appeared in boxes in the description so no lies there.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2014)

Both are fairly nice boxes, now I wish I picked up #4 as well.


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Maaaaan! I missed the Hologram serum once again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

Im actually super happy with cleanse&amp;tone (except no cleansing oil) and black friday 4+5 the expensive multi purpose cream and serum + benton does it for me. Whatever else they throw in I look at as a plus. Far better than 19$ petite/blackout for instance!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

I am pretty happy with Oh My Lips.

I do hope the lack of cards is not a trend.  I hate not having a card.


----------



## seachange (Dec 9, 2014)

Really like the Cleanse &amp; Tone, was expecting an oil cleanser, but happy to try the clean it zero instead.

BF4&amp;5 look good too.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 9, 2014)

My problem with cleanse and tone is that 4 of the products have a retail value of less than $10 combined. It feels like it needs one more large product, a full size Banila cleanser would have been perfect.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

One thing tho, I'm super annoyed if they're gonna quit giving information cards out. I keep all mine because it's easier to look it up from the card than searching it up on the site. Meh


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 9, 2014)

I just received Oh My Lips and Pouch Essentials. I saw someone posted a spoiler photo of oh my lips. Has anyone posted one of Pouch Essentials yet?

Sorry for the ridiculously terrible photo quality. I'm stuck using my phone until my new camera arrives today. =D

I'm really new to MemeBox, but Pouch Essentials looks decent to me. It's a broad range of products. I am a little bummed to see the Rosemine lip balm in both Pouch Essentials and Oh My Lips (mint tea vs rose fairy, but still. meh).


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 9, 2014)

I just realized that the value of Pouch Essentials is absolutely terrible. 4.5 ml of the Hanskin makes it worth $6.57. I'm going to guess the Witch's Pouch is half size, so $7.50 (although I think it's probably more like a third). So that makes the box total $39.57.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 9, 2014)

Ouch, yeah, the value on this sucks, and it's really makeup heavy which isn't going to thrill a lot of people (although maybe folks were expecting that considering the theme?). But that Hanskin sample is absolutely coveted, and yay for Witch's Pouch!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

Miss @ is going to be happy to see Witch's pouch in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah! Even at its tiny size, I'm happy to have the Hanskin. I've read great things. And only using a drop at a time, even the small bottle will last quite a while.

I haven't heard of Witch's Pouch before. It looks like a mini Benefit chacha tint. I got a warm coral-y, orange-y color. But the description sounds more like a gloss/stain/stick hybrid.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 9, 2014)

Pouch essentials looks good. I'm not sad I didn't buy it, but it looks good. Also...WITCH'S POUCH YASSSSSS!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

The ridiculously low value of pouch essentials/ cleanse and tone/ oh my lips makes me pretty upset. The fact that they're all low-value boxes in one bundle...sigh.

Pouch essentials is awful for me. There may be a couple of items that I'll enjoy, but I have 2 of the hanskin that I haven't even touched yet. I already have the witches pouch item as well, and the rosemine lip balm coming in the lips box

Ugh these were some of my last boxes coming to me (other than brighten and correct/mask) and overall it's a general let-down feeling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although THANK YOU @IndeliKate for posting the pouch spoilers! You're a peach! &lt;3


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe I'm just easy to please but I'm pretty happy with C&amp;T. I feel like the Banilla Co is supposed to be the "oil" component, even though it is a balm. I'm currently going through a full size, but it'll be nice to have travel sizes. Excited about the toner, I've gotten the Tea Toc things three dang times now, and I'm not crazy about foaming citrus cleaners but I'll give it a shot. And I can always use another sheet mask and cleansing cloths. 

I got the BF#5, and I hate that I got the Steam Cream because that stuff clogs my pore like crazy. Will be trading that away asap. And I hate lip balms that come in tubs like that, so that'll be going too. I'll keep the hand cream and the BB to try... But what is that Hologram Collection thing???


----------



## Queenofstars (Dec 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I'm happy with them. Very very glad about the Neogen toner. That is the star of the box for me!
> 
> Also I really like Ernesti cleansers, so happy to try it in another variation. The box needed one more full size product to make it great though. The essence mask is one time use and the wipes are only a pack of 10.
> 
> ...



Is the Mizon essence not a pack of 30 sheets??


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Is the Mizon essence not a pack of 30 sheets??


Yeah....They're little square patches that you can apply for moisture. Sort of like the point pads.


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 9, 2014)

I got a five pack of those 7g Clean It Zeros - they are really small. It's a bummer they couldn't get a full size.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

Yea i got the 7gram banila co too. They are super small. Love the product though! Interested in trying the blue one out as well..


----------



## subbes (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Black Friday 4 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4
> 
> Black Friday 5 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5


*YESSSSSSSSS I'M INVOLUNTARILY GETTING SNAIL BEE*

I have purposely avoided buying Benton products because of the mess that occurred in March.  That said, I've had a longing to try the snail bee products after hearing the 90% of reviews that give it high praise.  Thank you, MemeBox, for forcing it into my hands and making an end-run around my principles (seriously, thanks, this is the only way I would have ended up trying it).


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 9, 2014)

The cleanse and tone looks amaze!!! I thought I bought it, but I purchased the brighten &amp; tone one lol dangit! - The black Friday boxes don't excite me as much.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> One thing tho, I'm super annoyed if they're gonna quit giving information cards out. I keep all mine because it's easier to look it up from the card than searching it up on the site. Meh


I think it's generally just for the boxes that are shipped shortly after release (I'm guessing they would have trouble getting the cards prepared and printed in time..). So, I guess if they really do try to stick to the shorter times between release and shipping, then the online cards may become more of a thing.

I agree, though, having the physical cards makes things easier.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Is the Mizon essence not a pack of 30 sheets??


Yes it is. I didn't realize that when I posted.

sorry


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 9, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox superbox #79 oh! my lips is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2348350


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 9, 2014)

I just picked up my first Benton Value Set (ordered right after they were first released) from the Post Office. I got the Mise En Scene hair oil/treatment. I'm very curious about free gift in the second set I have coming as I've seen a whole range of free gifts pop up on the FB group.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Not my pics


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Brighten and Correct. Again, not my pics. Thanks fb!


----------



## Andi B (Dec 11, 2014)

B&amp;C looks really nice, except for the Boscians...that will be my 3rd tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Guess I need to start a trade list!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks @@blinded for posting them! Brighten &amp; Correct looks great! So happy I have it coming! I been wanting that Ariul bottle since it appeared in the Earth &amp; Sea box. I know they are different products but I just want one with that bottle design. I do wonder what the expiry date for the hologram serum is. Since the one in Next Best Thing and Black Friday Box #? all expires next year.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm curious about the expiry date too since I'm going to have the one in NBT. Guess I'll be adding these next. I like B&amp;C, not sure about mask yet because if I get teh options for oily skin some of the items will be useless to me. And I'm sure I'm going to be the odd person out when I say this, but I don't mind getting the sample size of the clay mask. I have so many wash off masks right now that I really don't need to add another one. So this will be either easier to trade because I might be able to ship it lettermail (aka cheaper) or I can try it. As unenvironmentally friendly as it is, I'm kinda cool with having one use, or just a few use items.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

omggg I just got mine in the mail a minute ago and I'm SUPER happy with both! Omg brighten and correct is so so perfect for me LOL FINALLY some happy boxes!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 11, 2014)

Did anyone get Makeup Edition 3?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

I really like the mask box!!  All of those items I will use - the last mask box was a bitter disappointment..


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really like the mask box!!  All of those items I will use - the last mask box was a bitter disappointment..


agreed, although I'm obsessed with the hair treatment that was in that box, I didn't appreciate getting hair stuff in a box that is really marketed as a face-mask box. This one may have a lower retail value, but it's all useful items and all stuff I'm excited to use/try!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd take the other mask box any day of the weak. The reason is the low value and the purederm/shara shara masks. I hate both. If I had those 30$ i'd much rather spend them on something I'd use. I wont use anytning besides the claypatra mask. I'd actually have petite treasures or cpm2 in exchange for it. So if anyone wants, i'd swap it away. europe only


----------



## had706 (Dec 11, 2014)

I really like both of today's boxes! I just ordered a big one of those Claypatra masks! Mine have already been delivered but I'm stuck at work for many hours yet!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 11, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Did anyone get Makeup Edition 3?


Raises hand sheepishly and with quite a bit of anticipatory regret re: the makeup 3 box.. The other bundles had sold out-- so I ended up with the Makeup 3 box and the Wish Upon a Mask boxes in a value set. Will be delivered late today- My UPS guy runs through here around 6 PM.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

I think both of these boxes look fantastic. There's not a single item in either box I wouldn't use. Too bad I didn't buy either of them. This is what happens when meme gets iffy: I miss out on awesome boxes.

But really guys, I think the badness is over. It seriously looks like they're back on track.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Brighten and Correct looks amazing, having some serious Meme-envy right now! But also, yay good boxes again!


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

B &amp; C looks really nice! If I had gotten it, i would be very happy! but no box envy! ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's because some of the boxes were so bad clouding my judgement, but between elixirs and B&amp;C, I'm slowly falling back in love with memebox again. Maybe our relationship is going from very intense love at first sight, to a more mature based in reality relationship. The shiny newness has worn off a little. 

Now...where are the Christmas box spoilers? I want to see if I get meme envy because I didn't get it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yay!! B&amp;C box looks great!!! - I'm glad they put the hologram cream in it! I've been dying to get my hands on that!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

the expire date on the AHC is 11/2015


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> the expire date on the AHC is 11/2015


Thanks! I also asked you on IG, you can ignore that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Thanks! I also asked you on IG, you can ignore that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! I'll check it and answer just in case you asked what everyone else wanted to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2014)

Based on everybody's comments I was prepared to be envious of B&amp;C since  I didn't buy it, but I think I must be still in meme-overload phase or something, because I wasn't jealous at all. It's a nice box, but I'm not sad I missed it. I am super jelly of Next Best Thing though, even after knowing that some products expire in 6 months.

I think the Mask box is nice, but not $30 nice. I used points and coupons to get it, so I'm not as disappointed as I would have been if I paid full price. It's mostly the seemingly low RV that bothers me, not the products themselves; for what it's worth, I think those hydrogel eye patches look promising.


----------



## seachange (Dec 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Haha! I'll check it and answer just in case you asked what everyone else wanted to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, @@Saffyra, I was hoping someone to answer that.

I'm  getting only the B&amp;C box and I'm really happy about it, especially for the serum, I wanted it so much, maybe because it looks amazing, and will have a good excuse to open it as soon as I get it.

I wish I got the mask box too, it looks very good to me. I don't always look at the value, as long it has products that I will use and suit my skin type, I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

It is a different serum than the one from the Next Best Thing box.  I think it's different from the one in the Thanksgiving box, too. So thats 3 different AHC items with close(ish) dates.


----------



## seachange (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, really? They look all the same, anyway I'm happy to get the whitening one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 11, 2014)

Memebox finally gave us a CC cushion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's in the new Makeup 3 box.. a very lovely one by Dr. MJ with  retail price of $54.

The color is light beige and it is a pure beige without orange or gray undertones.

The rest of the box has Shara Shara fillers ( a gold highlighter stick, black automatic eyeliner with a brush ( whooeee) and a bright orange lip tint that didn't come in any other colors.. - The CC cushion was the big highlight of the box. I'm happy to finally have one to try- never wanted one enough to flat out buy one. It's a very nice surprise in the Makeup 3 box. 

There's also a nice undereye or other facial concealer in a very thin twist up plastic container by Color World. Much better than the finger pots.  The color is selected from either light beige or beige. I got light beige and it may be too orange for me, not sure...


----------



## moosie (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh you guys, I have been avoiding this thread all day because I didn't want to be spoiled for the B&amp;C and Mask boxes, but UPS dropped my bundle off tonight, and now I can share in the celebration!

I was so nervous about these, based on how spotty Meme has been lately.  But wow, I am very happy with both!!  I echo everyone else who has said that despite the low-ish value of the Mask box, all those items are useful.  I've gotten higher value boxes before where several items were not things I could use or wanted, so I'm completely fine having a box like this show up!  What a nice variety of things, too, right?

Brighten and Correct - WHEE!  I honestly don't know what I want to try first.  Super super happy!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

I also thought both these boxes were great!  A nice array of products amongst the both of them and some I can hardly wait to use.  

@@moosie You are totally right!  Even though it is a lower value, it's all stuff I would use.  No bust masks, at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I like the 15pack because I can sneak one or two into stockings and still have plenty for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

I am crossing my fingers for the kiwi ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2014)

I am super super happy as well.

I opened the UPS box in the elevator of my building.  I couldn't wait the 2 minutes until it stopped at my floor. Or the extra 60 seconds for me to get into my apartment. And yes it was a pretty crowded elevator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The point being that it was the first time in a long time I was completely spoiler free when I opened the boxes.

I was out at meetings all morning so I didn't check MUT to see if spoilers were posted.

I was euphoric when I saw the contents of Brighten and Correct.

And my first thought was " All my peeps on MUT are going to be thrilled"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also happy with the Mask box. Agree completely it's a very useful and FUN box.

I am especially happy about the eye masks.

Today was an excellent Meme day!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

oh and for those who got B&amp;C, you got your green veggie!!!   that wasn't in green foods but should have been  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't know how I felt about the relatively low value of the latest mask box until I just now opened it. I love this box! I will use everything and they wont linger on my counter for months waiting to be used up. As soon as I opened the box I had one of the kiwi yogurt packs on my face. I love that there's 15 in there and probably enough for 2 used each although I slapped the whole thing on! I wish the Claypatra was bigger or two of the minis but it's cool, it'll all be happily used. I got the kiwi yogurt packs and the Yogurt modeling pack. I really love the Shara Shara masks also, not crazy about their makeup but I do like the skincare I've tried. Now to open the brighten and correct box!


----------



## athy (Dec 11, 2014)

GENIE'S christmas box spoilers!



Spoiler


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

can I return my boxes?? I dont like them at all..

They actually made me sad when I saw what the items are..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are up there with Petite Treasure as bad boxes.. I can see about 3 things in the two boxes that I would use.. I think I will stick with skincare boxes from now on..


----------



## starry101 (Dec 12, 2014)

The skincare one is meh for me. A couple products are nice, but nothing really exciting. I don't think I'll use the deodorant and perfume. I wasn't too interested in the makeup box, but I like it more. I'll probably use 5/6 of the products.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm about that deodorant life.  I think it's cool that they went on a little bit different route, but not genitalia mask extreme.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

hmm I didn't get either one but I don't see these being awful boxes at all. I'm not bummed about missing them, but I think they're pretty good, especially the makeup one considering those can be hot messes a lot of the time!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

I actually think the makeup box is pretty cute--they actually stuck to the Christmas theme pretty well!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

I actually like both of them quite a lot. Maybe they're not super exciting but the make-up one is definately well curated and the value is there for the skincare one. I'm glad I got Box #1, I'll use all the products.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope they're not bad at all, but I'm not sad I skipped them.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

You know how sometimes a phrase will jump out at you from life and just make you giggle randomly for weeks on end?

Don't cry, armpits.

Don't cry, armpits!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

I was thinking more like exits

Don't cry for me, Mr armpits!


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Dec 12, 2014)

Do any of you lovely ladies have a photo of makeup # 3, still up for sale in restocks but would like a photo to help decide if I realllly need this or not?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 12, 2014)

The body Christmas one looks good!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

They're not bad, they just aren't jaw-droppingly amazing.


----------



## polisharmoire (Dec 13, 2014)

krystlegoesmeow said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have a photo of makeup # 3, still up for sale in restocks but would like a photo to help decide if I realllly need this or not?


There's a photo of the box here:


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

I've never seen the Neogen Neoday items before, but looks like it's an actual line.

Here's another one. Maybe we'll get it in a foot care box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a heel moisture stick at all.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I wouldn't mind a heel moisture stick at all.


I would love to get that in a foot box.

And of course it doesn't hurt that it's Neogen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leinith (Dec 14, 2014)

Just got my Pumpkin/Anniversary boxes.  It was a complete surprise to see the mailman on a Sunday, that's for sure.  List in case it's hard to read will come soon.  Also, if anyone could tell me how to drop this under a spoiler tag, I'll do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LIST:
pumpkin:

Dearberry Coco's Secret Recipe Pumpkin (100ml)
Insobeau Multi Complex V-Line Repair Sleeping Mask (80ml)
Enesti Shea Butter Hand Cream Lemon &amp; Verbena (50g)
Tonymoly Gold Black Sugar Mask (100ml)
Enesti Day to DAy Rice &amp; Milk Foam Cleaning (160g)

Anniversary
Tosowoong Bee AC Control Lotion OR Toner (100ml)
Unni Recipe Makes Your Skin Smooth Firming Pact SPF25 PA++ #21 (12g)
AHC Whitening Cream SPF35 PA++ (30ml)
ReRe Cool Dr. Scalp+ (10ml) &amp; Hot Speed Manicure (15ml)
​RiRe Capsule Mask Pack (75ml)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 14, 2014)

I cancelled my anniversary box... Glad now


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

omg - the insobeau is in there!!  I remember mentioning that a while back ago for the pumpkin box!  I was doubtful that it would be in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you for posting those spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

is that an expiration date on the insobeau?  sigh..memebox...sigh


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

didn't they say the anniversary box was all new products?  Those scalp treatments aren't new - they were in a previous box.  I am envious of the tosowoong bee AC products....I love AC products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leinith (Dec 14, 2014)

@@biancardi
Yeah, it expires June 16th D:  I mean, that's a fair bit of time to use it I guess, but it still kinda sucks.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

that is the seventh item in 6 boxes so far that is expiring soon.   And that is just the boxes I have received.   I don't understand this


----------



## Jane George (Dec 14, 2014)

I do. They get them cheap/free so a company can clear them.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

AWWwww I like Pumpkin pie box!! Sad I cancelled, oh well...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is the seventh item in 6 boxes so far that is expiring soon. And that is just the boxes I have received. I don't understand this


Not good. Perhaps they are getting the products cheaper because they are expiring soon?


----------



## Fae (Dec 14, 2014)

i'm not sure I like the anni box, I probably won't use many of the items! Also unhappy to see some repeat items, when it should have been all new items!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I do. They get them cheap/free so a company can clear them.



I wrote them an email last night because my shara shara green tea seed oil balm (the one that expires in 7 months) is rancid.  It doesn't smell like lime, but of old cooking oil.  I did ask them that if they are going to put these types of items in boxes, they should also put that in the description of the box. Because I don't want to purchase a box that has soon-to-be-expired items in it.

I also told them that memebox used to be ashamed of putting these types of products in their boxes in the past.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 14, 2014)

It's a shady practice tbh. As for the anni box, that is supposed to be the best box ever.... Yeah right


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It's a shady practice tbh. As for the anni box, that is supposed to be the best box ever.... Yeah right


Well, this is basically EXACTLY what I was afraid of.

Welp.

Okay, so Pumpkin is better than the anniversary box? Yikes.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

How does a lemon verbena hand cream fit into pumpkin, lol!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 14, 2014)

glad pumpkin arrives tomorrow, but I'm not sure about 1st anniv, will await till opened the hair products are repeats so already they gone back on saying new products only.

and yes they for sure have a contract with ahc and shara shara as products are in everything lately, use by dates I'm not too happy with too many are short dated,

just used the kiwi mask from wish upon a mask ,they ar really good ,like them as a wash off mask,


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

Can we have a list of the items please as its hard to make out the anniversary items on the olde ipad - cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been more unhappy with memeboxes than happy lately... I'm only going to buy restocks from now on I think... Or the occassional box when I have a good feeling about it...


----------



## Leinith (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Alidolly just added it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

Leinith said:


> @@Alidolly just added it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much - olde eyesight not as good as it once was lol!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 14, 2014)

I didn't get either of these two latest boxes, but isn't it false advertising to say one is all new products when it isn't?  Not trying to start trouble here.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> How does a lemon verbena hand cream fit into pumpkin, lol!!


I am seriously dying right now.

Okay, ladies. Who puts lemon verbena in their pumpkin pie. Is this a secret that I don't know about?! 

@@TheSilverNail I should have kept the email where they told me it was all new emails. Poor Gwen even contacted the KOREAN TEAM to let me know and encouraged me to tell others.

I seriously feel absolutely insanely guilty for even telling people how I was told it would be all new items.

Between this and them telling me about the Super Luckybox containing the best of the best from all the previous boxes (even the older ones)....

Memebox, you're making me look realllllyyyyy bad now.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually do put lemon zest in my pumpkin pie !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 14, 2014)

OH are you not suppose to put lemon in pumpkin pie, i do when i make it over here as all the recipes i found had it in, 

or i cheat and get the tinned stuff from sainsburys and waitrose and use that to bake my  pie.


----------



## Renata P (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh, @@cfisher don't worry at all. We all know how exact Memebox information is. I am not surprised. Disappointed -yes, but not surprised.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

lemon zest...I am sure I have added it, it just isn't the standout ingredient for me in a pumpkin pie - cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves - that is what I remember..I also add ginger too - I chop up crystallized ginger and roll it into the crust


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Woops, typo. I meant lemon verbena.

Unless I'm mistaken, lemon verbena is in no way related to the lemon tree, it's just named that because of the scent, right?

Although, even if it had just been regular lemon hand cream...It still seems like they're just sticking to the theme rather loosely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wrote them an email last night because my shara shara green tea seed oil balm (the one that expires in 7 months) is rancid.  It doesn't smell like lime, but of old cooking oil.  I did ask them that if they are going to put these types of items in boxes, they should also put that in the description of the box. Because I don't want to purchase a box that has soon-to-be-expired items in it.
> 
> I also told them that memebox used to be ashamed of putting these types of products in their boxes in the past.


I noticed the same thing with the green tea seed oil. It smells really gross. Not a fan at all.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Oh, @@cfisher don't worry at all. We all know how exact Memebox information is. I am not surprised. Disappointed -yes, but not surprised.


This was back in the days where I actually had faith in Memebox.

I've noticed that lately whenever customer service tells me something, if I mention it in a thread I'll always add things like "not that it means much of anything, but...."

Now I feel like them telling us something means there's a 50/50 chance it's even based on truth.

I'm not liking the odds anymore!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 14, 2014)

@@cfisher It's not your fault, they are very unprofessional. Making no comments at all about the contents is better than claiming that all products will be new! It doesn't look like an amazing anniversary box... The pumpkin box is better!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@cfisher It's not your fault, they are very unprofessional. Making no comments at all about the contents is better than claiming that all products will be new! It doesn't look like an amazing anniversary box... The pumpkin box is better!


I know. I actually feel bad that Gwen even bothered, considering everything. 

I used to be so determined to try to figure out the inner workings of boxes.

I've come to the conclusion that one must simply embrace the Mememadness. 

(And seriously, I can't believe I canceled the Pumpkin Pie bundle. ...And I ordered a second anniversary box, on top of that. Yikes!)


----------



## Fae (Dec 14, 2014)

I wish I had gotten the pumpkin box instead!

It's not your fault, cfisher! Don't worry! ^o^


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Fae said:


> I wish I had gotten the pumpkin box instead!
> 
> It's not your fault, cfisher! Don't worry! ^o^


Haha, I feel the same way. I wish I had just stuck to the original value set I ordered, at least.

No orange lipstick or blush or eyeshadow to be seen! 

How sad that they were so careless with their anniversary box.


----------



## engawa (Dec 14, 2014)

And thus continues the pattern where every box I don't purchase turns out awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (rose, chocolate, brighten &amp; correct, pumpkin, UGH SO MANY MORE) 

You'd think that Memebox would put more pizzaz into their own anniversary box...but seriously? Only 5 products? One of them being a repeat? And nothing that stands out? :S 



MissJexie said:


> I noticed the same thing with the green tea seed oil. It smells really gross. Not a fan at all.


I had samples of innisfree's green tea seed oil and it smelled pretty funky too. I don't have the shara shara to compare it to but I wonder if that's just the smell of green tea seed oil? It is really off putting though...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 14, 2014)

i think they dropped a bollock on the 1st birthday anniversary box, tbh, i mean to keep old customers and the future newer customers joining all box subs do good boxes for xmas ,birthday,valentines generally, this should of been a blow out full 7 or 8 products full sized ,even if they had added a freebie i am memebox product ,(assorted product), as an extra would of done them more good, but its sadly lacking wow ,might change once in my hands but you know.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i think they dropped a bollock on the 1st birthday anniversary box, tbh, i mean to keep old customers and the future newer customers joining all box subs do good boxes for xmas ,birthday,valentines generally, this should of been a blow out full 7 or 8 products full sized ,even if they had added a freebie i am memebox product ,(assorted product), as an extra would of done them more good, but its sadly lacking wow ,might change once in my hands but you know.


I think this is the first time where I just knew that once I received the box, my disappointment wouldn't change. The mask thing looks like it could be interesting. That's about all I've got.

This is just wrong. Anniversary box? Repeats? Little value? 5 items? $29 box?

Everything is wrong with this.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol I love the pumpkin box but that's not a surprise at all for me..

because pumpkins are amazing and just amazing!

So a box of pumpkin cosmetics is just epic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The other box is a sad way showing thier anniversary with the previous product.

But memebox keeps dissapointing us so also not a big surprise haha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

engawa said:


> And thus continues the pattern where every box I don't purchase turns out awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (rose, chocolate, brighten &amp; correct, pumpkin, UGH SO MANY MORE)
> 
> You'd think that Memebox would put more pizzaz into their own anniversary box...but seriously? Only 5 products? One of them being a repeat? And nothing that stands out? :S
> 
> *I had samples of innisfree's green tea seed oil and it smelled pretty funky too. I don't have the shara shara to compare it to but I wonder if that's just the smell of green tea seed oil? It is really off putting though...*



I thought it was that as well, but there are others who have this and state it does smell like lime (which is what the description states).


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Woops, typo. I meant lemon verbena.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, lemon verbena is in no way related to the lemon tree, it's just named that because of the scent, right?
> 
> Although, even if it had just been regular lemon hand cream...It still seems like they're just sticking to the theme rather loosely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



the hand cream says lemon and verbena so I think they are separate...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i think they dropped a bollock on the 1st birthday anniversary box, tbh, i mean to keep old customers and the future newer customers joining all box subs do good boxes for xmas ,birthday,valentines generally, this should of been a blow out full 7 or 8 products full sized ,even if they had added a freebie i am memebox product ,(assorted product), as an extra would of done them more good, but its sadly lacking wow ,might change once in my hands but you know.


I think all of the good boxes are currently for Memebox China.   Hopefully, this will come around to Memebox global, but the memeshine is dull right now for me....

I am disappointed in having a 7th product that is expiring in less than a year out my last few boxes.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 14, 2014)

The anniversary box is really disappointing. I expected it to be amazing since it's supposed to be such a special occasion for Memebox. The products are kinda bland, nothing really special. I like the Thanksgiving boxes much better and those were only $23 instead of $29  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

I was going to buy another Pumpkin box during the restock but wasn't sure they would pull through with the pumpkin theme. Although I have NEVER put lemon in any form in my pumpkin (anything) I'm happy with this box. Pleasantly surprised and yet disappointed for them that this box is better than their own first year anniversary box. Perhaps it's all just a matter of opinion and preference but I was expecting something a little more WOW! to celebrate that first year and the bucket loads of money we've thrown at them.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Honestly, the fact anniversary was $29 really just bothers me. Like, it's no better than the average $23 box. (And yeah, it's an anniversary box, it should be better than the average $23 box!)

I feel like they planned on doing something great, and then at the last minute their team was like "Umm, I guess we better get started on that anniversary box, it has to ship out tomorrow. What random stuff can we pull from the warehouse?"


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 14, 2014)

The anniversary was my last box and it's kind of not that great.. My enthusiasm in Memebox has died down.. Probably won't purchase any boxes without great consideration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Dec 14, 2014)

@@cfisher, no worries, it's all memebox's fault for telling one thing and doing another. I am quite disappointed with their anni box but hey, it's their 1 yr anni box and that's the best they can do then it says A LOT about MEMEBOX as a company! (not great at all!)

The pumpkin one looks so much better, I wished I've bought that one instead. Although, despite that I'm sad about the anni box, I also find it funny, given how memebox thinks it's ok to have those products, including a repeat, as their anni box...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2014)

Pumpkin is really fun box.

I didn't get it though.

Anniversary is such a let down. There is nothing I am even interested in trying.

Maybe the mask pack...but that's about it.

I think this box would be better for someone who is brand new to Memebox

and never tried a venom product or cushion compact etc.

It's not horrible in the sense that nothing is usable.

It's just seriously boring and uneventful for a supposed "event".


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

I like the pumpkin box and am having a little Meme-envy.  Especially because I *love* lemon and verbena combos.  (i put a tsp of lemon juice in my pumpkin pie, I don't know why, just my recipe I guess).

But the Anniversary box?!  What a travesty!  And not because all the products are awful or anything (althought repeat Hot and Cool scalp stuff is crap) but because it's an ANNIVERSARY celebration type box and should have been out of this world!  It should have reminded everyone of why they love Memebox. 

Instead... it's the opposite.

Sadness.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree, the pumpkin box has a really nice mix of skincare products. Great box for newbies like me who are just getting into korean skincare. Will definitely keep a lookout for a restock (hopefully!) in the near future.

Now about the anniversary box... Not very impressive...sigh.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay these last two boxes has only 5 items each...a little less substantial than hoped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Even the thanksgiving ones fared better I think.

I'm not devastated with the anniversary, although I wished it is a little more....flavorful/colorful.

This one doesnt scream festive at all but if the cushion or Ac item is fab, then the box is worth it. Otherwise I will consider this a dud..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 15, 2014)

So Koreans don't know how to celebrate . As fanserviced said anniversary box is like the divorce box . Now it's in my hands it's that feeling of a divorce box you know when someone has given you a gift and clearly don't give a fudge. Opening this box up felt like opening slippers and socks Xmas day when younger no wow no excitement .just no.

I think it's clear there are 2 groups of curators now . So the ones who are evidently on holiday and not done this box can they pop back to do the rest and send the others on a very long holiday


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't know who curates what so its very hit and miss. I fear for the next bundle to go out and wish I'd cancelled Empress Secrets (and also garden of Eden). They are my last 2 "mystery" boxes. Had high hopes for anniversary and its meh at best. Not exciting, not fun...just boring. Seems little thought has gone into the curation and its a case of "what's left in the warehouse we haven't used in a box". As others have said, this should have been a showstopper box - one that would wow new customers and old alike. Am beginning to think memebox is deliberately sabotaging their international reputation so they can focus on the US and China. I'm not bitter at either country, just memebox for going down that route..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Unfortunately we don't know who curates what so its very hit and miss. I fear for the next bundle to go out and wish I'd cancelled Empress Secrets (and also garden of Eden). They are my last 2 "mystery" boxes. Had high hopes for anniversary and its meh at best. Not exciting, not fun...just boring. Seems little thought has gone into the curation and its a case of "what's left in the warehouse we haven't used in a box". As others have said, this should have been a showstopper box - one that would wow new customers and old alike. Am beginning to think memebox is deliberately sabotaging their international reputation so they can focus on the US and China. I'm not bitter at either country, just memebox for going down that route..


The boxes are also for USA, so they are sabotaging that as well. Believe me, I don't really care about the USA memeshop.   I make more purchases with the Global shop than the USA.

I think the selection in the USA shop, with the exception of a couple of items (the tea tree essence and goddess cream) are not really geared towards the customer who is interested in serious skincare.   I mean the tonymoly pandas are cute.  but that is it.  I want some hardcore stuff here, and the USA shop doesn't have it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

What I mean is, the curation from San Fran seems good so the US boxes in future (if shipped direct from there) will hopefully be good. The Chinese will buy anything so they'll have their own dedicated warehouse team which leaves the international boxes. Will they be curated by San Fran team or Korea (assuming they continue to ship around the world) as its looking like a 3 horse race for the future once the US operation is fully functional. I think there was discussion a while back about that happening and people not wanting it that way and I sincerely hope it doesn't go that way myself. I'd just like to see better curated boxes with good products rather than I'll conceived boxes with end of line stock


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> What I mean is, the curation from San Fran seems good so the US boxes in future (if shipped direct from there) will hopefully be good. The Chinese will buy anything so they'll have their own dedicated warehouse team which leaves the international boxes. Will they be curated by San Fran team or Korea (assuming they continue to ship around the world) as its looking like a 3 horse race for the future once the US operation is fully functional. I think there was discussion a while back about that happening and people not wanting it that way and I sincerely hope it doesn't go that way myself. I'd just like to see better curated boxes with good products rather than I'll conceived boxes with end of line stock


I hope that the boxes are not shipped from San Fran in the future!!  The USA shop doesn't  have much of a selection and quite frankly, the curation for the newer boxes does contain  those products with soon-to-be-expired dates. 

For me, the newer boxes vs the older boxes are the same in terms of curation.  There has been hit and miss for the newer ones as well.  I am still upset at the next best thing in skincare (1/2 the box is old products plus an alcohol serum, for crying out loud)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I love green foods (yes, I know the theme was messed up, but that is memebox for you)

It makes no sense to me for them to ship the boxes out of the USA and I hope that will never happen.    I don't want a bunch of boxes with tonymoly and missha products in it.   I can purchase from missha usa directly and they have better deals.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 15, 2014)

Do we know which boxes are/were curated by the US team?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Paulina PS it is just speculation.  It could be the Korean team that is curating all of the boxes, and that they have different teams.

the guess is that the new releases were curated by the US team.   Since I have loved and loathed boxes that were older and newer, I am thinking that they are still curated by Korea, but by different teams there.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree I don't understand why they would want to ship out of the US either but there are big problems with communication between Korea and San Fran with the time difference so problems can't be rectified quickly. At the very least, they need to improve that aspect.

One good thing - managed to get back from Glasgow and the DHL courier hasn't been yet so should get my boxes today - yeah!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

I feel just completely meh about Memebox right now after this whole anniversary thing.

I hope they really wow us soon, because I'm just not feeling any Memelove right now.

@@Alidolly This is based off of my many experiences with customer service and issues related to Korea, and everything I've read...But I really get the impression that Korea is the issue. Arthur and Gwen seem to struggle like crazy to get answers for ANYTHING. They need a middle man that is based in Korea. Someone with an earpiece on at all times that just runs around trying to get answers and solve problems.

If they start shipping boxes from the US, it would only be to the US. They won't ship overseas from the US. And let's face it, no one wants them shipping boxes from the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm rooting for Garden of Eden to be awesome!  Oh, except Appletox is likely to be in there... Hm.  Thats my last box other than globals.


----------



## heather363 (Dec 17, 2014)

Did anyone get Empress's Secrets? I am eagerly awaiting spoilers! hopefully this is a good box, I have high hopes


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 17, 2014)

Genie uploaded her empress and cleopatra pics


----------



## Liv (Dec 17, 2014)

I did not get those boxes. They seem okay, and I have been eyeing this face scrub for so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks so cool in ads.

But seriously, the themes, appart for one or two items, have gone out of the window. And two recent product repeats in Empress? Bravo Memebox!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh dear... I did cancel mine... Oh dear. I do not like


----------



## starry101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm glad I passed, not that they are bad boxes, but not what I was expecting from the themes. The one I keep regretting passing on is garden of eden, we'll see how that one turns out later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting the spoilers. Not bad boxes...not great but not too bad. Just hope the products have a longer shelf life than previous efforts...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't get either of these but I would have been happy if I had.  Now I will stalk swaps for that synake stuff and the Soy bio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the cleanser... and maybe that moisturizer...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 17, 2014)

I am happy about the empress secrets box! I have been wanting to try the soy bio and synake stuff! I like the daltokki brand and the cream seems nice too! I rarely use wipes, I would have preferred some sheet masks instead! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone have wonder woman pictures too?
Not really a massive fan of the boxes, they seem way of theme in my opinion (except a couple items). Interested in seeing how Wonder woman compares.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 17, 2014)

Any spoilers for wonder? Why a chocolate bath bomb in cleopatra, really some lovely milk masks would have been better


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

I am happy for the choco bath bomb - that rose soap, will not use

empress seems to be the better of the two boxes.


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 17, 2014)

These don't look terrible.  There are definitely some nice products in each!

That said, the Synake is in the Empress box not in Cleopatra?!? Mmmkay memebox. . . I guess the themes are out the window, huh?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad I passed on those too, two repeats in the first spoiler...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Empress secret seems pretty off theme, empress used face wipes? I'm getting it but it's not what I imagined at all


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 17, 2014)

I wish I would have cancelled. I already have the two repeat products coming to me. These boxes are essentially totally themeless -- they clearly have no respect for us as customers anymore. Glad these are my last boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I wish I would have cancelled. I already have the two repeat products coming to me. These boxes are essentially totally themeless -- they clearly have no respect for us as customers anymore. Glad these are my last boxes.


Its a gimmick... slap an attractive name on the themed boxes, and you got yourself a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

How much did those boxes cost? What is up with the 5-item boxes lately?


----------



## Fae (Dec 17, 2014)

They both cost 23 dollars each!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 17, 2014)

Not terrible boxes but not great either, and I was soooooo looking forward to them.  They seem mostly off-theme.  I too am glad they're my last Memeboxes.  Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 17, 2014)

There are spoilers for Wonder Woman on the MB Addicts Facebook group. Not impressed. Wish I'd cancelled the whole bundle now for the few Cleo products I will use...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Can someone share the wonder woman spoilers on here please ?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Wonder Woman spoilers not my photo, not sure what everything is though


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

here is the first side of the card and the box

for some reason, they didn't take a pic of the flip side of the card.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

here is the flip side of the card - FB memebox addicts posted it


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you @@biancardi


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't know how to do it!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't get any of these boxes. By the time I decided I wanted Empress/Cleo the bundle was sold out and that gave me a sign I shouldn't get them. Granted, I honestly think all 3 are pretty good boxes. I think we over-hype them to ourselves with all the things that COULD be in them, but I always bring myself back down and remind myself of cute wishlist and how horribly curated those were when they are probably the easiest boxes to curate and please customers. So considering I left what these boxes could contain out of my mind, I do think they're nice for what they are. I feel like the 5 item thing is sort of bothersome, as in the past they used to only do that when an item was very large or one of them had an extraordinary value...but I think we're going to start seeing a lot more 5-item boxes unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 17, 2014)

I only got Cleopatra. It's fine. I should be able to use everything in the box, which I guess is what ultimately gives it the value. Although I'm not totally sure how a couple of the items fit the theme (Rose? Chocolate? I like those types of things individually so I'm okay with receiving them but not what I would expect in a Cleopatra themed box)


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks ,really like wonder more than cleopatra


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the Wonder Woman is the best of the bunch. That Benenet ampoule is relevant to my interest. I didn't buy any other them though, and I don't have memenvy.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 17, 2014)

One girl at a FB group is already selling her Color Boxes - not much info but here's her photo of all the stuff: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=819772988064657&amp;set=p.819772988064657&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## raindrop (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm getting Cleo/empress. I'm pretty happy with both actually, though I think they both should have had a 6th product. It's pretty clear to me that memebox is mentally all done with boxes, so I guess that's my cue to start buying elsewhere. I think they could have at least thrown in a few masks!

That said, there are a number of things I'm really please to get! I think the bath bomb is a really fun addition, and I really wanted to try the Syn-ake essence. Plus, who doesn't need more soy bio? No one, that's who.

Edited to add - upon further inspection, depending on the ingredients for those creams, I will everything in both those boxes. Which, for memebox lately I would say is a huge HUGE win.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm happy with Cleopatra. Not what I expected, but everything does feel in theme to me. I see the effort they made, and all those products will make a luxurious bath and pamper day which is what I expected from a cleopatra theme. I was disappointed in the lack of gold, but that's because they slapped it all over the new thumbnail they made for the box. I should know better! Also I am so relieved there wasn't any makeup!! I was worried.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

they are a pale reflection of the milk and oriental medicines.   I thought memebox was doing quality over quantity... cause the milk &amp; OM were quality boxes.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm kind of annoyed by 5-item boxes that are the normal price + shipping. But I guess that's only because I'm used to the days where it was usually 7 items. They're all... decent. But nothing I would fight for a restock of.

Can someone post pics of the Colour boxes? I know a lot of people weren't expecting great things from that. I got one (Jewel Tones) and all I am asking for is an emerald green, sapphire blue, or amethyst purple liner and/or shadow. That's literally it. Memebox, please don't let me down.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a little bummed about the Cleopatra box, but this is because I make bath bombs, soap, and have a huge BPAL perfume collection. I'm just glad the included perfume isn't for my ladybits or something, lol. I would've preferred the Empress or Wonder Woman box. Oh well!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 17, 2014)

Someone on FB group posted those for Color Boxes (not my pics, obviously):


----------



## mollybb (Dec 17, 2014)

Wonder Woman is my first box and I'm happy with it. I'm really excited to try the eyeliner and the ampoule. I'm a sucker for things with diamond in them. They make me feel ~fancy~ haha. Hopefully the concealer is a good color match for me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

I kind of like the jewel tone box..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 17, 2014)

The Dr. Young gel from Wonder Woman is a repeat from the Homme box.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

:////// Memebox, silver is not a jewel. Hot pink is not a jewel tone. White sparkles is barely hitting the mark. Ugh. It's not a BAD box if everything is nicely pigmented. I do like silver. But it's not at all what I was expecting, which wasn't even much. Just ONE amethyst/emerald/sapphire colour is all I was asking for. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers for the purple powder.

Anyone think it's kind of weird that all three boxes have the same brand for all the items (Pastel = Receven, Electric Brights = Vivito, Jewel Tones = Colour World)? Did they have some kind of deal going on with the companies to have their own box, or what? I think the blue colour from Electric Brights could have gone into the Jewel Tones, and the Hot Pink from Jewel Tones could have gone into Electric Brights.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah that's strange @bunbunny... it's a color box, not a brand box.


----------



## raindrop (Dec 17, 2014)

Question for those who got the Cleopatra box:

What does the essential oil roll on smell like?  I really like essential oils, but I have a mild lavender allergy.  Usually I'm OK if lavender is low in the ingredients list, but I can't tell without opening it.  And if I open it, it will be harder to trade!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> :////// Memebox, silver is not a jewel. Hot pink is not a jewel tone. White sparkles is barely hitting the mark. Ugh. It's not a BAD box if everything is nicely pigmented. I do like silver. But it's not at all what I was expecting, which wasn't even much. Just ONE amethyst/emerald/sapphire colour is all I was asking for. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers for the purple powder.
> 
> Anyone think it's kind of weird that all three boxes have the same brand for all the items (Pastel = Receven, Electric Brights = Vivito, Jewel Tones = Colour World)? Did they have some kind of deal going on with the companies to have their own box, or what? I think the blue colour from Electric Brights could have gone into the Jewel Tones, and the Hot Pink from Jewel Tones could have gone into Electric Brights.


well, they didn't know what a F/W NATURAL makeup was supposed to be either - actually, the descriptions were spot on, but the actual curation was lousy.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, they didn't know what a F/W NATURAL makeup was supposed to be either - actually, the descriptions were spot on, but the actual curation was lousy.


Ugh, true. I forgot about F/W. Definitely nothing natural about it, unless disco balls are natural. That's not to say I hated it -- I freaking love the loose powder they gave us -- but it's not what I was expecting. I really need to stop expecting things! (Also I've tried that ddung lipstick three times and it accentuates every single line in my lips. Very disappointing because the colour is actually a nice nude for my skin tone)

Seriously though, silver isn't a jewel. I would totally go for a metallics box (gold! bronze! rose gold! silver! copper!) but that's not what I bought. At least I'll use everything.

I feel really bad for the people who bought the pastel box though. As if we haven't already gotten our fill of Receven powder pacts.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2014)

So I finally got around to opening my Empress / Cleo bundle and I think the boxes are really good!

I am MUCH HAPPIER with them in person than from the spoilers.

I think what is throwing everything is the 5 items.

We have been so used to 6 or 7 item boxes that 5 feels a bit "thin".

But I think the products they included look great.

I am looking forward to cracking a few of them open, sooner than later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 18, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Question for those who got the Cleopatra box:
> 
> What does the essential oil roll on smell like?  I really like essential oils, but I have a mild lavender allergy.  Usually I'm OK if lavender is low in the ingredients list, but I can't tell without opening it.  And if I open it, it will be harder to trade!


It's verrrrrrry lavendery smelling.   No idea on the ingredients list though.


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 18, 2014)

unboxing videos of the cleopatra box and the empress's secrets are up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-11?do=findComment&amp;comment=2354401


----------



## raindrop (Dec 18, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> It's verrrrrrry lavendery smelling.   No idea on the ingredients list though.


Thank you, @@tiedyedlifestyle! I was already able to trade it. So glad I didn't open it.


----------



## ata123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got my Cleo/Empress bundle. The lavender perfume.... I don't know how to describe it sort of grassy smelling but not the fresh grass type? I don't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was originally going to gift the Cleo one but the shower gel spilled all over the box :S can't gift it anymore booo


----------



## ata123 (Dec 19, 2014)

bath bomb seems pretty cool and interested in trying that face cleanser as well. Opened up the goat milk cream, on first impressions it seems pretty good , moisturizing, light on my skin, absorbs well.


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got Garden of Eden. The box is very full and the good news is there are no CPM2 leftovers!   The lip balm is BB 10/22/15 but I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 19, 2014)

Garden of Eden actually looks pretty good! 

Think we will get the Mask box spoilers today? I want to see what's in it before buying it.


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Garden of Eden actually looks pretty good!
> 
> Think we will get the Mask box spoilers today? I want to see what's in it before buying it.


Yeah I'm pretty happy with this box!  Especially since I took a chance and sent one to a friend as a gift. 

I also want to see what's in the Mask box even though I didn't it buy it...yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Actually really like the look of Garden of Eden - and its a full box which is great so really happy with that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was my last "unknown" box and I think its great.

Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Actually really like the look of Garden of Eden - and its a full box which is great so really happy with that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was my last "unknown" box and I think its great.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!!


It's also the bigger Memebox and it's still full. :wub:

No prob! Glad your last unknown box turned out great for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Garden of Eden looks nice but I don't regret missing it since I've recieved so many similar products recently. It does look like a really nice introduction box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Note to the ladies who bought the Garden of Eden box: I just checked the expiration dates on everything and the Panda Eye Essence Mask has an expiration date of 12/18/14 which was yesterday! And it's definitely the "till" date, not the "manufacture" date. So use it right away! Guess I'm using mine today. Oh Memebox...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Note to the ladies who bought the Garden of Eden box: I just checked the expiration dates on everything and the Panda Eye Essence Mask has an expiration date of 12/18/14 which was yesterday! And it's definitely the "till" date, not the "manufacture" date. So use it right away! Guess I'm using mine today. Oh Memebox...


If that's the case then memebox will get an irate email from me, with photo as evidence as that's simply not good enough. Putting something in that has 6 months to go is one thing, but including an item that has actually past its use by date very poor.


----------



## catyz (Dec 19, 2014)

Woo, can't wait to get my hands on the Eden!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 19, 2014)

@ garden of eden memebox - you added another repeat in it (The Skin house wrinkle free spot cream)


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

@@sayswhoo Thanks for the spoilers! looks like a nice box!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

The Garden of Eden looks pretty good!  There are 2 repeat items - that aloe gel was in another box...but I really liked it


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

No Hot &amp; Cool spoilers?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 19, 2014)

I was afraid of FOMO on this box, it's not bad but not sad I missed it! 7 products is nice.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2014)

ata123 said:


> Just got my Cleo/Empress bundle. The lavender perfume.... I don't know how to describe it sort of grassy smelling but not the fresh grass type? I don't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was originally going to gift the Cleo one but the shower gel spilled all over the box :S can't gift it anymore booo


Glad it's not just me on the Cleo "lavender" roll-on.  I don't like the smell but now I've opened it so can't give it away, although maybe to a family member would be OK.

And that bath bomb... sigh.  The instructions say you need a shower after taking a bath with it to wash off the residue.  Yuck!  That's not the kind of stuff I want in my bath, then.  I can just imagine what it would do to the pipes in our old house.  Will give it away or trade it, probably.

The Garden of Eden box looks good!  Nice to see it's a full one but now I have FOMO.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 19, 2014)

Most cultures shower after having a bath, I just think they are the instructions on use not specific to this bath bomb.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

I always do a quick shower/rinse after I soak in a bath...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always do a quick shower/rinse after I soak in a bath...


I shower most days and have a bath once a week and shower after it too - my friends and family can't believe some people don't - I guess all cultures are different


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

Hmm... Garden of Eden.

Well, three repeats but only one of which I already have (the Aloe gel and its a nice product).   I did get the Panda eye masks but I used them already.

Expired product means dealing with CS, ugh.

Still, pretty happy with the box for the new stuff!  I want to get the ingredients list for that Rosehip oil stuff.  I was so sad I missed the Rose box for some of that rosehip stuff.


----------



## maii (Dec 19, 2014)

That Aloe Vitamin gel is one of my favorite products! I think it was in Superfood? Anyway, I just purchased two off Ebay (I think it's actully discontinued, which is why Memebox gets in for cheap...) But it's a really great moisturiser/brightener!

I'm sad I missed out on Eden now.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 19, 2014)

Hot &amp; Cool Cosmetics spoilers...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

hot &amp; cool

 woops - I see memejunkie beat me to it


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

all have good expiry dates


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Do we still need Hot &amp; Cool spoilers or no?


Yes please


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes please


I thought I was posting in another thread when I wrote that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoilers above...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie, I know what you like!! haha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 19, 2014)

@@biancardi - Same here. LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2014)

ooh both boxes look really nice!! I don't have too much envy due to product overload but I'd be thrilled with both if I had ordered them!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Lots of duplicates in the hot and cool box - cooling stick and steam pore pack both been in other boxes. Still clearing the warehouse then..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 20, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Lots of duplicates in the hot and cool box - cooling stick and steam pore pack both been in other boxes. Still clearing the warehouse then..



I know that the lemon pore stick was in another box - I thought the green tea stick was new?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that the lemon pore stick was in another box - I thought the green tea stick was new?


Yes, you're right it was the lemon. Apologies. The steam pore is a duplicate though.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe the Lailly Steam Pore Pack was in a couple boxes before this but it's really a good product and people seem to like it, unlike some of the other repeats we've seen recently. I thought Hot &amp; Cool was a pretty decent box. Not over the top amazing for sure but there were two items (Steam Pore Pack and Aqua Memory Cream) that certainly made it worthwhile. I personally can't use the Scalp Essence but that doesn't bother me, others will, but I got my Steam Silk Hair Pack. The whole cleansing tissue thing is new to me so I was excited about these....until I realized they're only for your body. Other than that, I'm happy. I actually used my hair pack I had in my stash after this one arrived yesterday. It's definitely not made for some someone with long, thick hair down to the waist but it still did a pretty nice job of moisturizing. Enough so that I'm pleased I have another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't like the Garden of Eden box at all. Not sad I missed it. All these foam cleansers make me want to cry.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm getting one of those 4D Tosowoong brushes for my Christmas from my parents so don't mind the foam cleansers as means I can perfect using the brush lol! Also got a manual one coming in the Blackheads no more restock so was going to use that for my legs as I always wear trousers or jeans and seem to get clogged pores on my thighs so might try the foam cleansers on those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 23, 2014)

The Winter Essential Masks patting water leaked a bit, but the fact that there are four of the Lassie'el blueberry yogurt packs made me happy! Two of my masks are the same flavor, but I'm not upset since my skin can go for some soothing. Overall, this is a quality box for $23!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2014)

@ Thank you for posting!

I think it looks like a really nice box...better than I thought.

Does anyone have the link to the info card they can post?

I know I saw it somewhere but of course can't find it!

TIY


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 23, 2014)

@LisaLeah http://us.memebox.com/info-card/winter-essential-masks

I also got the box after I saw the e-card lol, the patting water won me over. Even if it's not Blithe, still excited to try.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Winter Essential Masks patting water leaked a bit, but the fact that there are four of the Lassie'el blueberry yogurt packs made me happy! Two of my masks are the same flavor, but I'm not upset since my skin can go for some soothing. Overall, this is a quality box for $23!


What a great box! - At Least there's no hair mask in it lol


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

Luckybox #12 Spoilers!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

Not my photo or post but here's Global #18 from Instagram.


(Sorry, not sure how to insert photos - if someone could upload that would be great thanks!)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 26, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Not my photo or post but here's Global #18 from Instagram.
> 
> (Sorry, not sure how to insert photos - if someone could upload that would be great thanks!)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 26, 2014)

nice box!!  Would love to see the info cards, to see if there are variations.

just read her comments...here is the list of items:

Purederm Shower Jelly (brightening milk or cooling mint)

Dr. MJ Bee Tox Control Cream

Echoice Hand Therapy (sweet rose or cherry blossom)

Puresmile Animal Point Pad (guava or pineapple)

Derma Lift Intensiderm Aqua Rich Cream x3

Touch By Lee Kyung Min Extreme Shield Master

I hope I get the cooling mint and the cherry blossom!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 26, 2014)

I really like this box as well.  Cant wait to get it!  I want cooling mint and cherry blossom too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I really like this box as well.  Cant wait to get it!  I want cooling mint and cherry blossom too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so do i


----------



## cfisher (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm glad everyone wants the coolling mint. It's reassuring to know it should be easy to trade if I get the mint instead of the milk.

Sort of sad, but I think that cheap (as in low value) Purederm product is the thing I'm most excited about. 

Is that a new Dr. MJ Bee Tox Cream, or is that a repeat (don't we have a couple of those already, or am I confusing it with something else?)


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 26, 2014)

The BeeTox was in LB10 and I think it came as a free gift with some of the CPM2s


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what that Touch product is for?


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 26, 2014)

...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2014)

Stella A said:


> This might be it?
> 
> http://list.qoo10.sg/item/KOREAN-COSMETIC-TOUCH-EXTREME-SHIELD/417903716


Actually it said on IG that it's a spot treatment for dry and flaky patches.

But thank you.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 26, 2014)

I like the luckbox 12! but not that much the global 18... I have already the bee cream from luckybox 10... I ordered both boxes, I am happy that at least one is nice! I'll have a better feeling of 18 once I get it on my hands!


----------



## jennielyndy (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm new to Memebox and  I decided to dip my toes into the water with the Luckybox 12-14 bundle. I figured that would be a good way to be introduced to some good products.

I wouldn't say that I'm disappointed with the Luckybox 12 spoilers, but neither am I feeling super excited about it. I have been looking for a BB cream, so hopefully that will work out great! Other than that, everything looks useful but not like it will fill a specific need that I have right now. Oh well! Maybe I will be surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 26, 2014)

That damn Tony Moly BB cream WILL.NOT.GO.AWAY.

Other than that, Lucky Box #12 looks pretty darn good. I guess I worried for nothing.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 27, 2014)

Any reviews of the my bee cream available?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 27, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Any reviews of the my bee cream available?


I have one that I got as my free gift with CPM2, but as much as I've wanted to try it I haven't gotten around to it yet. Now that I'm about to have 2 of them I should give it a whirl to decide whether or not I should keep the backup or trade it off haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm really happy with the Globak 18! So excited to try out the shower jelly. The ones from Lush are amaaazing!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 27, 2014)

@ @@MissJexie are we not allowed to post links to any social media here? @@Alidolly said that the photo and account weren't hers, so I'm trying to figure out why her link was removed and my photo was updated--I'm hoping to understand the policy so that my posts aren't in violation of it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @ @@MissJexie are we not allowed to post links to any social media here? @@Alidolly said that the photo and account weren't hers, so I'm trying to figure out why her link was removed and my photo was updated--I'm hoping to understand the policy so that my posts aren't in violation of it.


Correct. No links. But you can embed the actual photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your post was basically fine, I just removed the link that was in the quoted portion.


----------



## moosie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh gosh YAY I'm happy about Global 18!  That's the only box coming to me right now, and I'm so glad it's a good one.  The only thing I'm "eh" about is the point pads, but only because I already have two packages of those.  
That stick things says (on the card that someone posted on Facebook) that it can be used on dry patches under or OVER makeup!!  Yes!  I have combo skin, and sometimes will get eensy dry patches on my cheeks if I use a matte or drying BB or CC cream (or if I use the Miguhara primer in conjunction).  I am psyched about trying this.  Also the bee tox cream!  Just, seriously, this is a really great box for me.  Very happy.

ETA to add photos.  These are not mine, they are from the FB Meme Addicts group.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 27, 2014)

Global #18 lOOKS amazinggg!!!! Thank you for the spoilers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2014)

@moosie  Thank you so much for posting.

I like the box soooooooooooo much better after reading the info cards.

Really really nice box!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 27, 2014)

that touch will be used on my hands - in the winter, they get SO dry and my knuckles get reddened...snow shoveling and all.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 27, 2014)

Omagawwd... yes please!  Get'er goin, Global #18!        .... :drive:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

@@Alidolly Boxing Day 4 box


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 31, 2014)

Can't get the ecard to work, really hoped to see what's in the other boxes 2&amp;3


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Can't get the ecard to work, really hoped to see what's in the other boxes 2&amp;3


no one can get them to work, i find it strange 4 has arrived but i,2,3 still no showing on instagram yet.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

That was the first thing I tried as well but not live which is a shame. Hopefully someone will post the others soon...dying to see what they mean by deluxe samples lol!!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 31, 2014)

That is basically half of the skinfood box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@Alidolly Boxing Day 4 box


It's not a bad box. The eyebrow cake is horrible IMO.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2014)

Was that the $12 box?

EDIT: Nevermind...dumb question. It just looked really sparse from the photo.


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

From Imgur (and reddit)

Boxing Day #1


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 1, 2015)

Was boxing day #3 the one with the mini's? It's the only one I bought, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 1, 2015)

blinded said:


> From Imgur (and reddit)
> 
> Boxing Day #1


That is an awesome box! I wish I woulda gotten it, but I only bought the one with minis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 1, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Was boxing day #3 the one with the mini's? It's the only one I bought, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


#2 is the one that has the mini's. It's the only one I bought. Hope to see spoilers soon. #3 has full size skincare, makeup, and cleansers which sound like a good box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 1, 2015)

blinded said:


> From Imgur (and reddit)
> 
> Boxing Day #1


Thanks for the link, bleh - glad I passed.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 1, 2015)

Boxing Day #2

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/bdb-2

Boxing Day #3

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/bdb-3


----------



## starry101 (Jan 1, 2015)

*2. *BANILA CO. *Claypatra Mineral Salt Clay Pack 12g X 2ea*

*5. *BANILA CO. *Clean It Zero 7g X 4ea*

*6. *DR.YOUNG *Pore Syok-Syok Cleansing Gel 15ml X 2ea*

Is that a typo or do we really get that many of those? That's really nice!

Edit: saw a photo of the box and it does have multiple of these minis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, box two looks great! ! Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

Box 3 looks fantastic!!  I like that one a lot

That ice toner sounds fantastic and the lipstick looks beautiful - no orange!!

I might have to haunt memebox for box 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello! Just another reminder that Imgur and Instagram are considered social media sites. Links to these sites are not allowed, but the photos themselves can be embedded. 

If you need help embedding, please ask a mod before posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## blinded (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish I'd gotten box #2. Even if it was just for the hair treatment and hanskin. Shouldn't have talked myself out of it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 1, 2015)

AHHHH #2 is awesomeeee! I'm so glad I snagged that one. For the price it's just way too amazing. So many products I love in there! both of my favorite hair treatments and banila minis! woop!


----------



## juless231 (Jan 1, 2015)

So glad I got #3!! I had a sugar scrub in my cart at TesterKorea but didn't end up getting it, glad now I didn't!
Also, looks like the lipstick is promoted by SHINee! Is it sad that makes me so happy? lol

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/152477/20141218/the-saem-releases-new-shinee-pictures-from-eco-kiss-campaign.htm


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 2, 2015)

Those are both REALLY good boxes!

I am super impressed with #2.

That may be the best $12 box I have seen...ever.

I'm sorry I didn't get it,

but happy for those of you who did.

These boxes are a nice way to kick off  the Memebox new year!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Whoo! So glad I took the chance with the mini box - looks awesome. Some really nice products and decent travel sizes rather than sachets so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 2, 2015)

Great so pleased I took a chance on box 2 &amp; 3, 2 looks fab can't wait to try


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Wondering whether to get box #5 or the Smurfs set on Testerkorea (I'm a sucker for cute products and the Smurf eye palettes are calling me!).


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 2, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Wondering whether to get box #5 or the Smurfs set on Testerkorea (I'm a sucker for cute products and the Smurf eye palettes are calling me!).


What Smurf set?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want!  :wub:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 2, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> What Smurf set?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want!  :wub:


i bought it :wub:   :blush:


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 2, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i bought it :wub:   :blush:


Which one? Or both?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 2, 2015)

the one with the plum the smurfett and lemon shot as single


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

I know - aren't they totally adorable!! I've got the pinks in my basket along with one of the other lipsticks (and am thinking the lemon one looks ace too!). Why oh why can't memebox include something like that in their boxes!! Testerkorea is actually cheaper than the Espoir website as well!!

Sorry memebox - you've lost out on another sale..Smurfs won over (ordered both palettes and the lemon shot lipstick too). Am now having to impose a no more cosmetics in January ban I think lol!


----------



## Lanita (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I checked today memebox/info-cards/ on mobile (on laptop still shows old page) to find out Boxing day#5 and its a page with coupons! 3$ and 2$ off for hair boxes, but links from coupons aren't working at the moment. 

there are 

 INNISFREE BOX 2$ off

 NAIL BOX#1 Party Glitter 6$ off

 Boutique Bebe's coconut pack 2$ off - working link to memeshop Boutique Bebe's coconut pack

 Hopegirl's summer package 3$ off 

and down info card for some hair box


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2015)

hi @@Lanita those have been there for a while, I believe and I think that was an experiment that memebox was thinking of doing, but it just never really worked...


----------



## Lanita (Jan 7, 2015)

@@biancardi, thanks, ufff I thought it just appeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish never see 4 new hair boxes and one nail one


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

To save people searching on the main thread

Boxing Day #5

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/bx-dy-spc-5


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 9, 2015)

Memebox Night Care info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/1st-box-of-the-year-night-care


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Memebox Night Care info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/1st-box-of-the-year-night-care


I used points and a golden ticket for this box it looks fine to me . I need to start using my stash of points up


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 9, 2015)

I like it!!!!

Thank you for posting @paulinaPS


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

It's MUCH less exciting than I expected, but i'm OK with it. I do think it's a little light for a $29 memebox though.

I don't use the nail packs- I still have a bunch sitting around because the one time I did use them, they didn't do anything. 

I also find it weird that they included eye gels AND an eye cream. Not very happy about the curation overall, but pleased with the products themsevles!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 9, 2015)

So not interested, especially at $29


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I'm giving this to a friend as Black Friday 5 is still lost at sea .i got for her and have declined PayPal even with me escalating . I'm still missing Boxing Day 1 as I was going to give her that replacement . This is last chance if this box doesn't arrive she getting beauteque whether she like it or not .but I'm not going wow like I should be for a $29 box with or without coupons and codes and points


----------



## blinded (Jan 9, 2015)

Overall I'm glad I skipped that box since I have so many of those types of products, but I do sort of want to try the essence.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

I like it! items 1 &amp; 2 (the spoilers) and 4 &amp; 5 make it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could live without ANOTHER pore pack (my gawd, I have pore strips everywhere!!) but the box is very nice.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 9, 2015)

I am so glad I waited for the info card. This box is just too light for a $29 box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I like it! items 1 &amp; 2 (the spoilers) and 4 &amp; 5 make it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could live without ANOTHER pore pack (my gawd, I have pore strips everywhere!!) but the box is very nice.


haha omg I feel you on the pore pack. 

I used to use pore strips twice a week but since I got a clarisonic back in july, I RARELY, if ever, have to use them since my nose rarely gets clogged pores anymore thank goodness!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

That'll be another pore pack going to my husband then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not the best first box of the year - especially for the price. If they are going to be shipping quick then from now on I'll be waiting for the info-card before I purchase any more.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 9, 2015)

I think the box is alright, although I feel like it should have been a Global and cost $23. The curation doesn't scream "night care" to me, but the products themselves seem nice. The birch tree/snail product is particularly intriguing. I heard birch sap is very healthy, people even drink it raw straight off the tree in Europe.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually really like everything in it.  I do agree that it should have been a $23 box, but it's got lots of value since I'll use everything in it. I really liked the D'ran Wonder Serum, hopefully the eye cream is just as good. And everyone who knows me knows I have some big love for Tosowoong.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 9, 2015)

I really like it too. I will use everything in it so it has value for me. It was pricey but I used a $3 coupon. I hope this isn't the end of the $23 boxes though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anyone gotten any of the products in the last Boxing Day box? I am more interested in that than the night care. The snail BB and sleeping pack would be worth the $23. Always need a new BB and thanks to Dr. Jart+ I cannot live without a sleeping pack!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's a cute box, but not for me.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow! They actually stuck to the theme...

ETA: Thanks for posting the link @Butterflylion.


----------



## blinded (Jan 12, 2015)

I didn't get this box, but I think it's a solid box. Stuck to the theme and covers all the steps in cleansing. I think we need to accept that boxes are going to have only 5 items from now on. I do hope the $29 price doesn't stick around.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 12, 2015)

I think this is a REALLY good box!

I am happy I got it!

The Neogen product looks super interesting/useful.

And I like the Calmia brand so I am happy to try their peeling gel.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep, very solid box! I didn't get it because I'm loaded on cleansers right now, but I'm sure most people are going to like it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, this is a solid box and as @@blinded pointed out (as well as others) memebox did a great job with the curation for this one. The only issue is the price- this is a great $23 box not a great $29 box. If memebox wants to charge a higher price, then they need to up the number of products included in a box to something like 6 to 7 products to really entice their customer base. If they want to stick to boxes with 5 products/box then $23 seems like a more reasonable price to charge. We are all aware that a box priced at $29 will actually cost us a minimum of $35.99 once minimum shipping costs are factored into the purchase. So the question becomes: does a 5 item box have enough value for me to purchase it for $35.99? If memebox wants to charge $29 for a box then they need to give us some incentive to purchase at that price such as more products included per box, lower shipping charges, useful VIP codes, etc...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

I must be the debbie downer here. I think it is an okay box. It does stick to the theme, but nothing exciting here. They should have added that Yerba Mate Goodal product in there, which would have been cool.

Maybe I just have too many cleansers - that is it!!


----------



## blinded (Jan 12, 2015)

@, I agree I think it would be better off being a $23 box, but I really have a feeling 5 item $29 boxes are going to be the new norm. Helps me avoid ordering many new boxes at that price. Once you add shipping and convert it to Canadian it's about 1 million dollars. Low exchange rate kills FOMO pretty quickly. 

@@biancardi, it's definitely not an exciting box but I think it's hard to make an exciting cleanser box. I mean, it's cleaning gunk off your skin. Not too sexy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, I'm sure we could all bathe in our memebox cleansers and still have some left over with the amount they like to send.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing special, not enough products for the price so glad I passed. If that's going to become the norm then my no more Memeboxes will continue as there's nothing to tempt me back....


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

For me the values of boxes are tumbling. I wouldn't buy that box tbh.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 13, 2015)

Me neither. $29 boxes with 5 products from such companies as SharaShara are definately not worth it imho. I think my Meme love is really gone, nothing they do interests me anymore.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

Sadly not worth a $36 price tag . I think they need to look at what you can pick up in drug store and other sites for 5 products and choice and variety . I certainly would be expecting slightly better products as it's now qaulity over quantity now for that price tag . And it clearly not just me just not bothering to buy. The wait for the info card will be a bonus now too with the price tag . Is it bad that I'm using points and still don't want it


----------



## sam356 (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually need all the products from the cleansing box, except for the foam cleanser. However, I'm not willing to pay $42 CAD just for 5 products that are not even that worthwhile


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 13, 2015)

sam356 said:


> I actually need all the products from the cleansing box, except for the foam cleanser. However, I'm not willing to pay $42 CAD just for 5 products that are not even that worthwhile


Yea.. It really add's up in Canadian dollars. I've cut back since they started the shipping prices PER box.


----------



## ChullBird (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been saying the bit about shipping for months now.  The newest box looks nice, but I don't think it looks $36 (US) nice. The truth is, for most of us, Memebox doesn't realy offer anything special anymore. Now that we're in the AB know, we have so many resources and a ton of websites to purchase from that are just...better. We aren't beginners anymore, but I still think these boxes are pretty great for people who are.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 13, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I've been saying the bit about shipping for months now.  The newest box looks nice, but I don't think it looks $36 (US) nice. The truth is, for most of us, Memebox doesn't realy offer anything special anymore. Now that we're in the AB know, we have so many resources and a ton of websites to purchase from that are just...better. We aren't beginners anymore, but I still think these boxes are pretty great for people who are.


That's something that I've thought about as well. If I didn't already have a million foaming cleansers, peeling gels and makeup removers I might be more interested in this box. But as it is, I can spend the same amount of money somewhere else and get exactly the brands/items because I'm a more informed consumer. 

But for someone who isn't crazy like all of us and have a ton of products to go through... Yeah, I think these boxes would still have an ok value. Rounding up to 36, that would make it 7.20 per each item in a 5 item box.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 13, 2015)

The products stick to the theme but I wouldn't pay $36 for 5 products that I may not even like them. The box becomes to expensive for me to take the risk.

I would be tempted if the box contained some extra deluxe samples. I need cleansers and toners but this box doesn't call my name!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's see what the naked boxes are all about. I might buy the heartface sleeping pack set, but that's about it for now.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Spoiler up for the Daily Must Wear Box

LAILLY 7 Seconds Makeup Booster 50g -retails at $41


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 16, 2015)

Please do not post affiliate links, as per our Terms of Service



> Affiliate, blogger codes, and referral links (not allowed) other than those owned by or promoted by MakeupTalk.com.


If I see any more I will issue warnings through our warning system. Thanks!  :flowers:


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Wasn't me - honest!! Just added the spoiler...that's all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Pic from memeboxglobal instagram account.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if that's one of the new boxes they'll release next week.

Edit:  Oh, wait.  Palette??


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

It is an odd prospect a palette with us blogger imo. Pony makes sense,.. This not so much.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep, they're working with Soothing Sista on a make-up palette. They posted her vlog entry where she talks about it on their fb.


----------



## Fae (Jan 17, 2015)

This does not interest me at all! ^^ I would rather want another collab box!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

Moisturize box spoiler :

Spoiler #1 BORY Q-10 Moisture Eye Serum 30ml -retails at $48

This hydrating, lifting eye serum is formulated with key ingredients that moisturize, correct, protect, and nourish the delicate eye area while helping you appear more rested and wide-awake. The hyaluronic acid, coenzyme, collagen, panthenol, green tea, and rosemary mix helps with the natural renewal, strength, and regeneration of the delicate tissues around the eyes. It instantly improves the appearance of fine lines and puffy skin.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2015)

Ooooh I am a total sucker for eye serums...

especially ones with claims to depuff.

Has anyone heard anything about the Bory brand?

I know it's also coming in another box.

My attempts at googling have not been successful.


----------



## Lanita (Jan 19, 2015)

Daily Must Wears Box
*Spoiler #2 ESTHETIC HOUSE Collagen Jelly Pack Mask Sheet 20ml*5EA -retails at $17*

This extra soft, hydrating facial mask brightens dull complexions, improves skin elasticity, repairs and regenerates the skin, and overall restores balance to skin with 20ml of concentrated collagen. Use it to quench and energize dehydrated, dull, and exhausted skin.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the daily must wears so far but I will wait for the info card!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 20, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Yep, they're working with Soothing Sista on a make-up palette. They posted her vlog entry where she talks about it on their fb.


Are there any sneak peeks of the colours? I thought her collab box was fairly well curated, I'm hoping the palette is too, even though it's unlikely I'll get it.

...I just hope that it's not _another_ shimmery neutral palette with one or two pops of colour. Too many of those everywhere. (Thanks, Urban Decay!) A matte palette would be neat.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler for Global #19 if anyone hasn't seen it yet:

*[SIZE=medium]Spoiler #1 SECRET NATURE Moringa Seed Toner 130ml -retails at $31[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]This gentle toner clarifies and hydrates the skin with Moringa seed extract, Hibiscus flower extract, fermented lotus flower, and purified water to immediately soothe irritated skin, hydrate and lock in moisture in cells, and removes makeup  residue after cleansing. Powerfully natural ingredients in the formula revitalizes stressed skin, and preps the skin for the next step in skincare[/SIZE]


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

Moisturize Spoilers (not my photo)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2015)

You are the best @@blinded

I was considering purchasing this box, but now I am going to refrain.

I have soooo much stuff, (including the Vella product already)

so there is really nothing very new or "must- have" to me about this box.

EDIT: crazy typo's


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

It's ok but nothing is wow. 32 plus p and p?


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

oooh thanks for posting @@blinded !! Not interested so glad I hold off.


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

I was holding off until I saw the cards too. Glad I did. The fact I can't find any info on Bory online bothers me. I know sometimes the brands in memebox can be obscure, but this brand was more than obscure. The reference to "oriental medicines" in the cream makes me immediately think of ginseng and I can't use it and the Shara Shara has lemon, so another one I can't use on my face. This would have been a dud for me.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

the shara shara item sounds wonderful as a body cream.  I wouldn't use it on my face.  I hate creams where they say you can use it on your face &amp; body - err, no.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Although I do use anything on my feet I won't do it other way around


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

So glad I dodged that bullet.  Normally I'd be all over something with "Moisturize" in the title.  But I decided to get the Global #19 (aka january box) instead.  

I've really been kinda bummed out about the lack of truly good products.  We can't have gotten all the good stuff yet!

Maybe I'm not saying what I mean very well.  When I look at Luckybox #5, that Luckybox had truly great products in it.  They really were the "favorites from past Memeboxes".  

Now it seems that there are so few favorites being found in the newer boxes.  Where are the LJH creams, the migabee ampoules and the SN-T stem cell creams of these new boxes?

Are they just so new we haven't figured it out yet or are they just not as good?  Or do I just have rose colored glasses when I look back at my older boxes?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it's an "okay" box, but after being spoiled by so many amazing products, I feel like those of us who have been with Memebox since forever feel kinda meh about it. I bet it would be a good one for a Meme-beginner, though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 22, 2015)

@@Saffyra as far as products from boxes recieved over the past few months, I can't tell you if stuff is good or not because I've hardly opened anything. I have so much that I went though all my products and pulled out everything that is expiring in 2015 and those are what I'm focusing on to use up. I only open something early if I see a great blog review on the product.

I'm sure we have received some great products recently but if people are like me and have way to much to use in the next 3 years, they probably haven't opened it yet.

I'm glad I didn't buy the moisturize box either. I did get the January/Global 19, hope it's a good one too


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Has anyone actually purchased the daily wear box as I've not seen any unboxing for that at all...surely at least one person got it?


----------



## Lanita (Jan 22, 2015)

@Alidolly soon for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Check! they added Box value sets with new Baby Soft skin box and Express shipping 

but I want only daily wear box and lucky &amp; global boxes


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks to fb book, Daily Wear Spoilers. (not my pictures)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Another box with 5 products..glad I passed as nothing new or different. Thanks for posting though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Meh box again


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 22, 2015)

I like the box but not that interested in the cream and the make up item, so it's not worth the price for me 29+7...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 22, 2015)

I actually really like this one. Will use everything in it, and the value is actually there for once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't buy any of these newly revealed boxes. They're just meh to me. Dodged many bullets for once.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it just me or are boxes getting more and more lackluster?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

I actually like Night Care (gawd knows where it is...) but yeah, these last couple - nope.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2015)

@@Theblondeangel I agree with you. I didn't purchase it but if I wasn't overloaded with product I might.

The Make Up booster looks intriguing. And so does the hair treatment. Oh and 5 masks are always a welcome sight!


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler for Baby Soft Skin already up. Can anyone find info about Dermakey anywhere not linked to memebox? 

BABY SOFT SKIN Spoiler!!

DERMAKEY She’s 4th Aurora Skin Elixier 3D Perfectioner 50ml -retails at $104

Suffering from dark spots? Dry and dull skin? In need of a skin pick-me-up? Aurora Skin Elixier 3D Perfectioner is formulated with niacinamide and other advanced radiance and hydration-boosters that smooth the skin's surface, reduce the appearance of dark spots and increase the skin’s hydration level for a brighter, healthier-looking, more-even appearance. It gradually fades dark spots and discoloration over time, and keeps skin supple, firm, and hydrated, giving you the ultimate baby-soft skin!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

@blinded  http://dermakey.co.kr/default/02/04.php?sub=04


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 22, 2015)

I did buy the Night Care box, I forgot, d'oh! I like that one. The rest don't float my boat tho.


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @blinded  http://dermakey.co.kr/default/02/04.php?sub=04


I knew if anyone could find it, you could! You have serious google-fu when it comes to Korean skincare.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow that moisturize box is a bit underwhelming. I don't like seeing only 5 products, especially with one of them being a $2 hand cream. They could have thrown in something else, even a sheet mask to round it out.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol wrong thread


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 24, 2015)

First spoiler for Signature Scent box is up on Facebook!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was just about to post something about it! Looks like the scent box isn't actually perfumes. I'm glad that it's skincare, instead.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

and that is why I don't purchase vague scent boxes - lol.   Rose...sigh.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

@@biancardi when I saw the spoiler I thought of you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It will be nice if they have in the scent box different skincare items with different scents! but then I prefer my skincare products unscented.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> @@biancardi when I saw the spoiler I thought of you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It will be nice if they have in the scent box different skincare items with different scents! but then I prefer my skincare products unscented.


yes, facial products I do prefer no scent or an unoffensive scent, like aloe.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 24, 2015)

@@starry101

Is there an info card out for the Moisturize box yet?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

blinded said:


> Moisturize Spoilers (not my photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Yawn box


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Second spoiler up for detox and renew

Spoiler #2 GU:AAM METHOD Black Pearl Conchiolin 35 Whitening Serum 60ml -retails at $30


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> blinded said:
> 
> 
> > Moisturize Spoilers (not my photo)
> ...


Hope Ive been using the Vella soap correct... I've been using it as a hand soap lol


----------



## Renata P (Jan 26, 2015)

Is it the January box on instagram posted by @animerai? Not so happy as expected....

Oh, it was starter kit. Sorry


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh..that looks poor...is it 4 products plus a one / two face masks?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Us only starter set....


----------



## Renata P (Jan 26, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Us only starter set....


My mistake, but I feel relief


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh..thank god for that...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

'Twas a naked box and I think it was around $40 mark


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

Jane George said:


> 'Twas a naked box and I think it was around $40 mark


yeah, I purchased it and it came today.  I haven't opened it up as I am working.....But it is a naked box.  I wanted to review it for how fast it came (a week - they did send it 2 day priority..) and how it was packaged - it came in a box with the pink box inside.  I haven't gotten further than that - lol

It is a total rip for 40.00, but I used the 20% off coupon that memebox gave us, and it was 32.00 - still a rip, but there it is!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I purchased it and it came today.  I haven't opened it up as I am working.....But it is a naked box.  I wanted to review it for how fast it came (a week - they did send it 2 day priority..) and how it was packaged - it came in a box with the pink box inside.  I haven't gotten further than that - lol
> 
> It is a total rip for 40.00, but I used the 20% off coupon that memebox gave us, and it was 32.00 - still a rip, but there it is!
> 
> ...


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler for Best Beauty Forward

RIMBI Powerful Treatment Essence 125ml ($34)

WHAT IT DOES
Powerful Treatment Essence functions as a toner and essence, and is enriched with 85 percent galactomyces ferment filtrate — a key ingredient that penetrates deep into the skin to balance the skin's renewal process and boost the skin’s radiance. It is also formulated with nourishing vitamins, amino acids, minerals, and organic acids to enhance the efficacy of the complete skincare ritual. With daily application, this essence hydrates, brightens, diminishes the look and size of wrinkles, improves texture and clarity, and contributes to a more beautiful, balanced, and glowing complexion.


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler for Anti-Aging

*Spoiler #1 TOSOWOONG Snail Natural Pure Cream 45ml -retails at $26*
This intensive skin-repairing, anti-blemish cream contains snail mucin, renowned for its regenerative properties. Snail mucin and galactomyces help to control excessive sebum production, the core of all acne and skin blemishes, and support natural cell regeneration to decrease the appearance of wrinkles, and other flaws. It is super concentrated to replenish, repair, and moisturize to maximize the appearance of elasticity and firmness.


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

I was all set to buy the Anti-Aging box based on this spoiler, but decided to read the ingredients and compare it to the Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. Sadly, the Tosowoong has ginseng in it, it's in the mid to bottom 1/3 of the list, but I don't want to risk it. I was so ready to do a mizon vs tosowoong battle.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 26, 2015)

I really like the Best Beauty spoiler.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I really like the Best Beauty spoiler.


me too, but I have several bottles of galactomyces toner/mists in stock at casa biancardi, so I will resist.....unless another spoiler comes along and punches me in the face - lol


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 27, 2015)

Best beauty spoiler #2 on Facebook.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was thinking of getting the best beauty box based on the first spoiler but I don't know anymore after that second one.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 27, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I was thinking of getting the best beauty box based on the first spoiler but I don't know anymore after that second one.


Same here. I tried that mask in one of the early boxes, and my face didn't take it too well.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 27, 2015)

I have three of these but after @ said on bloggers pick vid that they burn on application I am not included to try them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 27, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I have three of these but after @ said on bloggers pick vid that they burn on application I am not included to try them.


Yeah, my face is pretty tough and I've used mega acids on my skin before, but that mask was really unpleasant imo. I know that some people love them, but I'd recommend spot testing before doing the full thing (and I'm usually lazy about spot testing).


----------



## theori3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't really post as I'm on my phone, but global 19 and lucky box 13 spoilers are on Instagram under #memeboxglobal.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 27, 2015)

found these

Lucky Box #13 






Global 19:


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

can't tell what a couple of those items are in global 19

okay just found the description on IG

The Choute Aurora Pearl Base

Secret Nature Moringa Seed Toner

Pureplus Acai Berry Magic Bubble Cleansing Foam

Mimi Lauryne's Beauty Lesson Hand Cream (rosee fleur, aromatic citrus or exotique)

Esthetic House Vitamin 3000 Vitamin C Vita Capsule Cream

Syndrome Cosmetic CB Revitalizing Fermentation Essence

Syndrome Cosmetic CB Cream Gold

I hope I get the citrus hand cream...but I know it will be rosee fleur (pffttt)

Esthetic House Vit C cream sounds good, the Secret Nature I am pretty excited about, another foam cleanser (!!).  Foils- whatever

I like my dearberry choute, so I am curious to see what this is all about with the aurora pearl base.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 27, 2015)

*oops, wrong thread!*


----------



## raindrop (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> can't tell what a couple of those items are in global 19
> 
> okay just found the description on IG
> 
> ...


Thanks @@biancardi! I'm pretty happy with global 19. The secret key toner is the only recent spoiler to catch my eye, so I'm stoked to be getting it! It's my last box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I haven't been all that tempted by the new boxes what with the recent curations/brands/number of products/shipping cost/need I go on? I think I'm saturated with enough products to take my business to testerkorea and roseroseshop and just get what I need.

So sad, I'll miss you memebox! All the time we shared, all the CS emails of mine you ignored...*sniff*


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 27, 2015)

@@raindrop I'm in the same exact boat. Bon Voyage!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jan 28, 2015)

starry101 said:


> found these
> 
> Lucky Box #13
> 
> ...


Thank moringa toner is epic! it smells so good and feels like heaven on your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Baby soft skin (found on FB)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 28, 2015)

That looks like a nice box!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2015)

Not a bad box- but I'm not feeling any envy, so yay on that front lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Jan 29, 2015)

It seems ok, but I don't like that it only has 5 products, one which has a $3 value.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Not a bad box- but I'm not feeling any envy, so yay on that front lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same here

there is another spoiler up for detox &amp; renew - now that box looks pretty amazing to me!








> [SIZE=medium]*Spoiler #3 ARAON Detox Skin Essence 100ml -retails at $34*[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]This detoxifying skin essence features a blend of naturally detoxifying ingredients to eliminate even the deepest skin toxins, giving the skin a brighter, more even toned complexion. Formulated with maple water, green tea extract, and other skin detoxifying and renewing ingredients, this essence smooths, plumps, and detoxifies for luminous skin that appears visibly renewed.[/SIZE]


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

There's another spoiler for Anti-Aging as well. I still want to see a full unboxing, but I like the way this box looks so far. 

Anti-aging Cosmetics Box Spoiler #2

BORY Wrinkle Repair Serum 50ml -retails at $48

Proyou's new Bory line brings you an antiaging Wrinkle Repair Serum that works on skin to remodel and rejuvenate the skin’s surface for the look of firm and supple skin. It contains EGF to enhance collagen production and Acetyl Hexa Peptide, a natural ingredient with properties similar to that of Botox™, to relax the facial muscles and prevent the creation of fine lines and wrinkles. It also contains coenzyme Q-10 and Lipidure-PMB to hydrate skin and lock in moisture and nutrients. Best recommended for those with aging, lifeless skin


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

@blinded  I always get a chuckle out of memebox descriptions - "aging, lifeless  skin"

they don't mince around with words - your sagging, crepey, shar pei wrinkly mess of a face!!


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

Anti-Aging and Detox both look like they could be solid boxes, but I just can't make myself buy them. If there was a bundled shipping cost, doesn't even have to be express just a single fee, I would be more inclined. Even after spending points and using a code it would be about $66 CDN. Too pricey for me to just risk it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

I wish they would give us the option to choose standard shipping in the bundles.  I would pay 6.99 for standard and wait a couple of weeks.

the express shipping value is no longer there, imho


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

The express shipping only works if you buy all 3 boxes as its $6.33 or so each otherwise its cheaper just buying the individual boxes and paying snail mail.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

I didn't realize Bory was ProYou! Hmm... now I kinda want both Detox and anti-aging.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 29, 2015)

Are we sure it is Pro you? The picture has a different brand, Choizone. I can't find it online. If it's proyou I love already this box!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> Are we sure it is Pro you? The picture has a different brand, Choizone. I can't find it online. If it's proyou I love already this box!


the description posted stated it was proyou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but memebox could have gotten it wrong.  I did check pro-you's website and didn't see bory as a new line...


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

I did the same thing @biancardi. Well, until I got bored because I couldn't get the page to translate and got tired of clicking on random links. I wonder if their is a separate website for the professional products? I haven't really tried much ProYou, but I know they get a lot of raves so that makes me feel a little more secure trying Bory.


----------



## ctr64 (Jan 29, 2015)

Spoilers for Anti Aging and  Detox &amp; Renew that I received today:

Enjoy!


----------



## ctr64 (Jan 29, 2015)

Duplicate post.  Thanks.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 29, 2015)

Detox looks good! Not so sure about anti aging.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

glad i got the detox box it did shout buy me like old times, its a good un,anti agin didn't , and I'm usually right with those boxes ,got 1 and regretted it,


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

hmm, isn't that the same vit C cream in global 19?  oh well, guess I can use some more.  But i do like the detox box


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

this one in detox is vitaminB global 19 has vitamin  C  [email protected]@biancardi  so we are safe .just need A and D NOW


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

I like both boxes.  I wouldn't have minded if I'd bought them.  I didn't but I don't really need them because I have so much stuff now.  Way too much stuff. WAY.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 29, 2015)

I am happy with the anti-ageing one (the one that I actually ordered!) but a 100 ml eye cream?!?! That's huge!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2015)

Both are really nice boxes!

And they feel complete and not skimpy.


----------



## Alice Berger (Jan 29, 2015)

ctr64 said:


> Spoilers for Anti Aging and  Detox &amp; Renew that I received today:
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey ctr64 are there any chances you could take some pictures of the ingredients of products from the Detox&amp;Renew box (even if they're in Korean). Really want this box but I've got sensitive skin... so pretty pretty please:&gt;&gt;


----------



## raindrop (Jan 29, 2015)

Seriously, 100ml of eye cream? You'll still be using that when you move into your retirement home.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Signature scent box (from FB Addicts group)


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

They really are missing a trick not putting their items in boxes


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Signature scent is a bit meh..but its useable. Will need to use the cleanser by December 2015 though (so earlier than that just in case!).


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is not really what I expected from the scent box, I never would have thought an aloe gel and lip rayon would be in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah...if could have shoved in a strawberry flavoured / scented lip pencil lol!


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so confused by that Scent box. It's not really about finding a scent, it's just items that smell like something. I'm actually trying to find a scent (I want something that smells clean, like the items we get that feature water as an important ingredient, if that makes sense) but I figured there would be a bunch of rose in this box so I stayed away. I wouldn't have guessed there would be an aloe gel, but memebox always finds a way to make aloe fit their themes.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 30, 2015)

blinded said:


> I wouldn't have guessed there would be an aloe gel, but memebox always finds a way to make aloe fit their themes.


No, I don't think they found a way to make it fit the theme. I think they just threw it in there with no regard to the theme. 

These spoilers are just making me more ok with my low-buy. I'm allowing myself to buy the globals/masks but nothing else. I'm actually ok with the January box, but I wouldn't have been upset if I had missed it. Maybe I need to stop buying them at all...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

yeah, I thought the scent box was going to be a perfume-like box, full of scented oils and body sprays.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 30, 2015)

The scent box okay. The aloe gel doesn't make sense. I had a feeling this wasn't going to be a perfume box based on the first spoiler.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 30, 2015)

The scented box is a bit out in left field. Really, aloe?

Although, I'm taken with that Bellespiani Boutique Rose Cleanser... Looks good enough to eat!

Arrrgghh!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Tbh it will be hard to do a perfume both as legally it should not be shipped to eu and I think other countries have rules over not sending perfume by air


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> No, I don't think they found a way to make it fit the theme. I think they just threw it in there with no regard to the theme.


I meant fit the theme to memebox, not to everyone else.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Thing is, there are plenty of products out there with scents - fruity (raspberry, strawberry, lemon) or floral (lavender, rose etc). Theres musky or herbs / spices

Aloe vera though...and an ordinary lip crayon (no scent mentioned)...hmmmm


----------



## theori3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Thing is, there are plenty of products out there with scents - fruity (raspberry, strawberry, lemon) or floral (lavender, rose etc). Theres musky or herbs / spices
> 
> Aloe vera though...and an ordinary lip crayon (no scent mentioned)...hmmmm


The card states that the lip crayon is "super sweet and fruity scented," so I guess there's that.... the aloe vera definitely doesn't make sense, though.

ETA: They did seem to hit different scent families (at least according to their descriptions), but it's weird that the products are so random.

Floral: Cleanser

Sweet: Lip crayon

Musky: Body lotion

Clean/fresh: Aloe vera gel

Random: Mist


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'm so confused by that Scent box. It's not really about finding a scent, it's just items that smell like something. I'm actually trying to find a scent (I want something that smells clean, like the items we get that feature water as an important ingredient, if that makes sense) but I figured there would be a bunch of rose in this box so I stayed away. I wouldn't have guessed there would be an aloe gel, but memebox always finds a way to make aloe fit their themes.


I think it's the strangest name and concept for a Memebox to date, at least in my history with them.

I thought it would be products used as fragrances. They obviously don't have to be aerosols.. Many boxes have had roll ons, non-aerosol sprays, body sprays, hair scent, clothing scents.. 

Would have bought an overall nicely curated full box of perfumed products used as perfume (* if they left the rose out)*, but Aloe Vera stretches " scent" to the very limits, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol my favourite word for a memebox cock up is... Waxing... Word used to make me wince now it makes me laugh


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Really surprised no one has posted a photo of the mystery box yet...or is it that bad no one WANTS to post it lol!!

Just hope the valentine set of three are good given they'll likely be the last set that will arrive before the close-down for International.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol my favourite word for a memebox cock up is... Waxing... Word used to make me wince now it makes me laugh


Yikes, forgot about that box, Jane. I don't know anyone who was happy with it. I'm so glad I wasn't interested in a box about waxing" or " Meme- nonwaxing".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Really surprised no one has posted a photo of the mystery box yet...or is it that bad no one WANTS to post it lol!!
> 
> Just hope the valentine set of three are good given they'll likely be the last set that will arrive before the close-down for International.


IDK anything about the Mystery Box, but like you, I hope the Valentine's Day boxes will be good. I was weak- ordered both and the Flowers box too in the Value Set.

I hope that if Memebox US, Korea and China do well, they will open up a Memebox Europe, and also extend shipping in N. America to Canada again.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol the irony of the mystery box being a mystery


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol the irony of the mystery box being a mystery


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Thankfully if it does go down a lot of us are linked elsewhere


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I feel tomorrow maybe the the day spoilers for mystery box arrive . Mine in still in the abyss.

I also think many have just given up posting the boxes on Instagram and such and reviewing me I will review and show my box arrivals till they have all arrived . It seems people have got the hump and saying to hell. Maybe after the weekend they may be not as in shock


----------



## sam356 (Feb 2, 2015)

mystery box - not my pic. Found it on fb. I feel like I dodged a bullet with this one. # prroducts from Black Friday.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmmm...not good. Feels like another clearance box rather than something new. If that's what they are going to churn out perhaps International is better off out of it anyway lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

Feels a bit like a pile of ....


----------



## starry101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I figured it would be a clearance box, wasn't it also $19? I don't think it's bad for that, just not really exciting.


----------



## blinded (Feb 2, 2015)

Why is there so much of the Benton Steam Cream in boxes and why wasn't it ever in mine? Steam cream is lovely.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like the mystery box WAS a random grab bag. Found this on IG...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Looks like the mystery box WAS a random grab bag. Found this on IG...


that one is nice.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope I get that one as the fist one posted I have all those products already.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 2, 2015)

Mine is meh .different to the above .

Pureplus strawberry lip treatment

Roseberry70sleeping pack

Riri Snow White pigment it's silver

HOllagram collection moisture serum

Paid 3.99 for it .


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm bummed I didn't grab it. I was hoping it would be a grab bag, but things are rarely what you hope in memeworld so I passed.


----------



## newbie_pd (Feb 3, 2015)

Is the "Seeds and Flowers" info card out?


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

My mystery box arrived today and made me laugh! Has got peppermint lip balm, goat milk soap, unni vita c essence (my third bottle!) and...two plastic lady shavers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

newbie_pd said:


> Is the "Seeds and Flowers" info card out?


Not yet I don't think...they may release a spoiler on Facebook for the boxes by the end of the week (to help sell them if its a really good product).


----------



## ctr64 (Feb 3, 2015)

AliceBB said:


> Hey ctr64 are there any chances you could take some pictures of the ingredients of products from the Detox&amp;Renew box (even if they're in Korean). Really want this box but I've got sensitive skin... so pretty pretty please:&gt;&gt;


Sorry I missed your post from last week, AliceBB! Let me know if you'd still like some pics of the Detox and Renew box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Feb 4, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> My mystery box arrived today and made me laugh! Has got peppermint lip balm, goat milk soap, unni vita c essence (my third bottle!) and...two plastic lady shavers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations! It's the worst box I've heard about.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2015)

Renata P said:


> Congratulations! It's the worst box I've heard about.


That is only just as bad as mine and after seeing cheese cream and the international store product in them I think it should of had 2 larger products in at least to fill the boxes This was mine . I have 3 serums now

And 2 mask I do like the mask buy the rose is strong for me.

And the Snow White pigment has lost it's sparkle and is grey dust resembling cigarette ash with no colour . I was fuming with that when I blogged


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh well...I kind of knew what I was getting into by buying a mystery box from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the essence is being gifted to a friend (and another one to my mum)

Seriously thought there might be another mystery one since I seem to remember the box being called mystery box #1? I might be wrong of course.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Can I add my box in for nominations?

Waterless shampoo

SharaShara BB cream

Goat milk soap bar

Underarm perfume packs (in baby powder)

No redeeming item to lift the box. Nothing. Just crap.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

@Allidolly not sure which one is worse lol

But I slightly prefer the shavers to the underarm perfume!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

@@Candycat2000 yeah, can at least use the shavers but those patches..,er, not unless you want a rash of epic portions.

So disappointed as was hoping for a least one decent item to make the purchase worthwhile. Now I just feel sad and even if in a yrs time they decide to ship international again, I seriously don't think I'd take the chance with the team they have at the warehouse if that's what they'd be putting in the boxes lol!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

No I agree. That's not a nice goodbye. Feels more like it is about time to look for alternative anyway even if they where still shipping to Europe.

That box, really! I couldn't even be bothered to take a picture of it!!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

@@Candycat2000 looks like they broke up a waxing box just for us! Those masks are actually $30 - though who would actually spend that amount I've no idea and your razors are $16. Somewhere out there is the rest of that box and the hair removal cream lol!!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

@@Alidolly can't help but find this hilarious!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 4, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> My mystery box arrived today and made me laugh! Has got peppermint lip balm, goat milk soap, unni vita c essence (my third bottle!) and...two plastic lady shavers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's terrible! I am so sorry you got this box... It's a joke! I am so socked! lol! Sorry but I just can't believe it...


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Haha yeah! That was their absolute best so far. Valentines boxes still to come...........


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

I've asked on Instagram if they can put spoilers for these boxes on Facebook as we simply don't trust them not to include leftovers. Whether they respond though...

I really had hoped they'd have released a couple of final boxes with some seriously awesome items as a thank you for your custom but looking like its more a case of blowing a major raspberry at us instead.


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think they will release any spoilers for boxes that have sold out... there are the valentines boxes that have sold out and the seeds and flowers ones available still. Is there any other unspoiled box? Terrified to find out what is inside the luckybox 14!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Luckybox 14 sounds like leftovers tbh so I'd be scared too for that one. I think I'll be sticking to fully disclosed boxes (if they release anything else that is) as don't trust them anymore.


----------



## seachange (Feb 4, 2015)

The mystery boxes are terrible!

Maybe it's really a good thing that Memebox will stop international shipping, it will save people wasting their hard earned money on these terrible boxes!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 4, 2015)

seachange said:


> The mystery boxes are terrible!
> 
> Maybe it's really a good thing that Memebox will stop international shipping, it will save people wasting their hard earned money on these terrible boxes!


I definitely regret buying the mystery box and I haven't even received mine yet. I don't even want it now. Maybe we should have a contest on who got the worst box.


----------



## Alice Berger (Feb 5, 2015)

ctr64 said:


> Sorry I missed your post from last week, AliceBB! Let me know if you'd still like some pics of the Detox and Renew box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes yes yes)


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

@ detox &amp; renew spoilers were posted here a few pages back 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2373983



ctr64 said:


> /monthly_01_2015/post-102335-0-07258600-1422566875_thumb.jpg
> /monthly_01_2015/post-102335-0-27586800-1422566867_thumb.jpg
> /monthly_01_2015/post-102335-0-78993200-1422566821_thumb.jpg
> /monthly_01_2015/post-102335-0-27145800-1422566833_thumb.jpg
> ...


----------



## ctr64 (Feb 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @ detox &amp; renew spoilers were posted here a few pages back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2373983


Hey @@biancardi - I believe @AliceBB is looking for close up shots of the products to see the ingredients in English or Korean.  I can post those tonight or send via PM.  I think Detox &amp; Renew is sold out at this point though.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

@ctr64  okay, sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Milkydress (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there an info card for memebox _*best beuty forward*_?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Not seen the box yet


----------



## Milkydress (Feb 7, 2015)

Waiting for an info card...would like to know what is inside before it is sold out.


----------



## Milkydress (Feb 7, 2015)

+ Does anybody knows if there will be "last minute restock"? or to start buying what is left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Milkydress - memebox has so far ignored questions relating to any final boxes for international customers (both on Facebook and Instagram) so no one knows except memebox whether they'll release anything else. My gut feeling, no they won't release anything else but who knows...


----------



## Milkydress (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah,I also asked them these questions...but you never know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm too lazy to look but I got Luckybox #13 today.



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol pointless message of the day on Instagram... Memebox USA are now following me lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 10, 2015)

Got my mystery box today. Don't know if I won the worst box or not but I'll let you decide. Here is what I got:

Shara Shara Tok Tok Mint Lip Essence (this seems like an ok lip balm)

Paint Mousse Hug Me Lip Lacquer in a Pumpkin Orange color (don't like it)

Dinoplatz Cushy Blusher in #3 Lava Martini (no idea of what color this is)

Under Arm White Peeling Perfume baby powder wipes (nasty, going in the trash)

Wish I never bought this box as I should have known better.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare  ughh, I am so sorry that you got that box.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Not good box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks guys, I already knew it was going to suck after seeing what others got. I guess the blusher and lip balm will be good to keep. I'll see if I can find the blush color before I open it.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

January (Global #19) box in case it hasnt been put up yet:


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2015)

@@Saffyra I just got mine yesterday. I really like this box!

It was bittersweet though, wondering if we will ever get those same kind of products again

or will we be destined to US shop only products you can buy at Urban Outfitter and Forever 21!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Saffyra I just got mine yesterday. I really like this box!
> 
> It was bittersweet though, wondering if we will ever get those same kind of products again
> 
> or will we be destined to US shop only products you can buy at Urban Outfitter and Forever 21!


If they do that.. Try bnk or tk... Or try 2b box.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Saffyra I just got mine yesterday. I really like this box!
> 
> It was bittersweet though, wondering if we will ever get those same kind of products again
> 
> or will we be destined to US shop only products you can buy at Urban Outfitter and Forever 21!


I liked it, too.  I really hope that we still will get "from Korea" Korean products still.  They did say that they would still get shipments of Korean product but who knows what the percentage will be.  

Clio has a US presence and I'd be happy to get more Clio products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> If they do that.. Try bnk or tk... Or try 2b box.


Been there. Done that. And will continue to do so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also just got an amazing order from 11st.

Really impressed w/ that site!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Been there. Done that. And will continue to do so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also just got an amazing order from 11st.
> 
> Really impressed w/ that site!


Never tried that and tbh due to our customs regs I am leary of trying new sites.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Never tried that and tbh due to our customs regs I am leary of trying new sites.


@ posted about it in the Korean thread a few weeks ago. She let us know they were having a "save $40,000 won on EMS shipping" special. So that's why I tried it out.

But I understand your hesitancy due to customs.


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Never tried that and tbh due to our customs regs I am leary of trying new sites.


I ordered from them, but I'm not sure if Canadian customs is stricter than yours. My package was marked as a gift and containing fancy goods. The declared value wasn't exactly what I paid but close. So my order fell between the amount allowed under merchandise ($20) and gifts ($60) and because it was marked as a gift I didn't have to pay customs.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

what is 2B and 11st?

TIA!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 10, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got my mystery box today. Don't know if I won the worst box or not but I'll let you decide. Here is what I got:
> 
> Shara Shara Tok Tok Mint Lip Essence (this seems like an ok lip balm)
> 
> ...


I got the Paint Mousse, the Under Arm junk, a Goat Milk bar of soap, and a PurePlus+ lip treatment (which I alone seem to dislike). My whole box was almost funny.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 10, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I got the Paint Mousse, the Under Arm junk, a Goat Milk bar of soap, and a PurePlus+ lip treatment (which I alone seem to dislike). My whole box was almost funny.


I'm not a fan of that treatment either, so don't worry you're definitely not the only one. But yeah, that's a pretty sad box, sorry you had to waste your money on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> what is 2B and 11st?
> 
> TIA!


2bbox is a new American korean sub box.11st is a korean store like BNK or TK but has interesting non beauty merchandise


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> 2bbox is a new American korean sub box.
> 
> 11st is a korean store like BNK or TK but has interesting non beauty merchandise


don't you mean 3b box? Or is there another one out now with a similar name? LOL


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

Lol 3b... I am an idiot

2b or not 2b that is the question...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol 3b... I am an idiot
> 
> 2b or not 2b that is the question...


ahahah I was going to say- those people need a lesson in creativity naming their box 2b!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanama (Feb 11, 2015)

Got my mystery box today, got pretty lucky. Bioen Aqua Essence 30mL x 2, La Dor special hair clinic 13mL x 2, a 2-pack of Skin 1004 Vani Cream 30mL each (60mL total).


----------



## veritazy (Feb 11, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I'm not a fan of that treatment either, so don't worry you're definitely not the only one. But yeah, that's a pretty sad box, sorry you had to waste your money on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wonder if that Pureplus is comparable to Pure smile or just a dud dupe..


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 11, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I wonder if that Pureplus is comparable to Pure smile or just a dud dupe..


That's what I want to know too. I had a good experience the first time I tried it but then afterwards every time I put it on, I get tons of breakouts on my lips so it looks like I have cold sores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 11, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I wonder if that Pureplus is comparable to Pure smile or just a dud dupe..


I like the Pure Smile better, but the Pureplus is pretty good. Pureplus isn't as thick or sticky, so it's easier to wear during the day, but because it's not as thick it's not quite as moisturizing. If I have both in front of me I'll pick the Pure Smile, but during the day I'm okay with either one.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

So did anyone buy the Best Beauty Forward box as it shipped on the 5th Feb but haven't seen one unboxing yet (and I keep searching). Just wanted to see what the other items are in the box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 11, 2015)

I saw a pic on Instagram of someone's mystery box. She got 4 moisturizers and one was the Bounce Cheese Cream. I wish I got that box. That one was the best I've seen so far.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 11, 2015)

My Anti Aging box arrived today and I am quite happy with it.

The Bory Serum has an expiration date of 2018!

I really want to crack it open based on the "it's like Botox" description,

but I think I will hold off a year or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that supersized 100ml TUB, I mean tube of  collagen eyecream

is the most hilarious thing I have ever seen.

Seriously it's GINORMOUS.

I have full sized hair conditioners in smaller tubes!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

@@LisaLeah if you want something like Botox, you must try the Secret Key Plumping Jelly.  I don't know how it works but o.m.g.  Amazing.  For real.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@LisaLeah if you want something like Botox, you must try the Secret Key Plumping Jelly. I don't know how it works but o.m.g. Amazing. For real.


Off to dig out that shizz in my meme mountain!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Off to dig out that shizz in my meme mountain!


Haha!! I'm serious!  Take a before and after of your forehead.  You will think you just lost 10 years!  I couldn't believe it actually worked.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@LisaLeah if you want something like Botox, you must try the Secret Key Plumping Jelly.  I don't know how it works but o.m.g.  Amazing.  For real.


Wow. For real?

And to think I passed up that Secret Key value set recently.

I have the Secret Key Plumping Gel Oil from the original Anti-Aging box.

But I think they are pretty different.

Ugh...off to Ebay now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks to @@theori3 for giving me a heads up that Best Beauty Forward is on IG  (not my pics)


----------



## theori3 (Feb 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thanks to @@theori3 for giving me a heads up that Best Beauty Forward is on IG (not my pics)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics! It's not a bad box, but it seems pretty yawn-worthy to me.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

@@theori3 I am just not sure those are the "most talked about" k-beauty products of 2015  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Its an ok box...

Please let valentine boxes not suck..hoping for something like the fun ingredients box for the candy one..


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

here is the pic of the contents


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing new and innovative to korean beauty or memebox... Yawn


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Its an ok box...
> 
> Please let valentine boxes not suck..hoping for something like the fun ingredients box for the candy one..


wouldn't it be nice if they did the etude house chocolate line?  Yeah, that would be too new and too nice....  But it amazes me how little memebox uses the fun and cute items in Korean makeup.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

I think the eyeshadows were ltd in numbers so it is unlikely.

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Caved and bought the Innisfree orchid set (em....along with the volcanic set too). They'll include 3 samples (which you can chose). Used the Thankyou1 code for 15% off. Fingers crossed it gets through customs....

My spider set arrived today as well. Might scare the living daylight out of Kirsty this afternoon (though she'll want to try it no doubt as she's already had the smurf stuff on!).


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

I think Innisfree got stopped last time as they mark with true value


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I think Innisfree got stopped last time as they mark with true value


Ah, poop! Was caught about a month ago with an ebay purchase from South Korea. Gonna miss that from memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Milkydress (Feb 12, 2015)

I was looking for pics of this BBF box,couldnt find, was thinking what to get: BBF or Moisturise. Have chosen the first one. Quite disappointed...All these nail stuff, samples are suck. Too bad they stopped with their business,else I would cancel this box. But now it is only bla bla bla of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Valentine's boxes spoilers on FB


----------



## starry101 (Feb 13, 2015)

The candy one is not what I expected at all...


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 13, 2015)

I want the Candy box simply for the Elizavecca item. Other than that.. they are ok boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 13, 2015)

Meh for both


----------



## juless231 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm happy with the items I'll get in the candy box... but they definitely didn't hit much on the candy theme!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Not as expected as they could have done sooooo much more to make these final international boxes awesome. Disappointed...only the seeds one to ruin..er unbox.


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

The candy one would have made more sense if it had a dessert theme instead. I would have been happy with that box, even if just for the Shara Shara and Elizavecca items.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Notice another item in there with a short use by date...oct 2015 this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They aren't bad boxes...just uninspiring. Wishing they had done a Tony Moly fruit box and another chocolate type box for valentines day as the choc boxes sold well.

Both boxes should arrive Monday (I'll be out though). Can't say I'm excited to get them...


----------



## starry101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Seeds and Flowers


----------



## starry101 (Feb 13, 2015)

I think it's a decent box for $25 but glad I passed. I think I have a lifetime supply of foaming cleansers and facial moisturizers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't see any "seeds" mentioned on the card. All flower stuff. I did get this box and it ok, I will use most of the items.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

That one is a bit better so happy with that. As a bundle of three, its ok. Do prefer the Fun Ingredients box which did match the description. The two valentine boxes stretch the description to breaking point...and beyond.

So, only Luckybox 14 to reveal now? Everything else has been spoiled yes? Didnt get that one (as didnt have the option of buying on its own). Hope its a good one..but fear its not going to be great tbh.

Yep...Memebox international out with a whimper rather than a bang...shame as they could have done sooo much more before the door closed.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

oh man, 1 rose item (edited as rose hip is acceptable to me)


----------



## Lanita (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for spoilers!

Seeds and Flowers is my last Memebox and for me its okey box, but I was expected some seeds products :/ If they named it Flowers box I would passed for sure. 

the funny thing is I just bought in a local store in russia one Cacao mask by Purederm for 1$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was a good one, not sure I would like lavender one


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 13, 2015)

THANK YOU for posting pics of the 3 boxes. Mine will be here sometime this afternoon.

I love them- will really enjoy the majority of all the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the Valentine's Day Memebox with the sugar scrub and candy today.

( And finally, my Beauteque bag and RH bag).

Happy Valentine's Day!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

I think that the rosehips are seeds (pretty sure) and the moringa extract is actually moringa seed extract

but yeah, I was expecting more seeds and not sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2015)

I didn't get the VD or the Seeds boxes, but I think they are really nice.

Put it this way, they are a ZILLION times better than anything offered on the Meme site right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy them all!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 13, 2015)

Lucky box 14 spoiler from Instagram

Remember there are 3 types of box though


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 13, 2015)

Glad I didn't get that LB. I'm allergic to lavender, and that bath bomb is in the new CPM4 box. Makes me sneeze.

For most people, this will be a nice box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

Those Enesti cleansers have pretty high ph's so I'm glad I dodged that box.

I didn't get any of these, and I don't really regret not buying them, but none of them are especially bad, so that's good, at least!!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

mystery masks with leaders





2 coconut gel mask with tomato (those will go to mom - she loves these)

2 coconut gel mask with orange

2 brightening recovery masks  (mom)

2 balancing recovery masks

1 lifting recovery mask (mom)

1 moisturizing recovery maks (mom)

plus a couple of it's skin power 10 formula foils and goodal oil plus trio foils (skin mist, moist emulsion, hydrating cream)


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure value is particularly there. Wonder if they'll step up with Beauteque doing mask boxes soon.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

if I remember correctly, those coconut gel masks were not cheap. 

ebay has the recovery masks (10 pack) from 35.00 to 45.00 a box


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting!

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the tomato mask.

I just bought a bunch of them on the Leaders site.

Also have been wanting to try the brightening and lifting recovery masks, so score!

I must say I think this is a pretty decent value.

10 hydro gel masks for $25.

Very happy I got this box, but now I am seriously in mask overload.

thank you so much for posting @@biancardi


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if I remember correctly, those coconut gel masks were not cheap.
> 
> ebay has the recovery masks (10 pack) from 35.00 to 45.00 a box


The tomato/orange masks are $4 each on the Leaders site.

And the recovery masks are $5 each.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

and the reason why I (and my mom) love leaders, even though they are hydro gels, is that they ARE ONE PIECE!! haha

2 pieces are a challenge - the lower half always slides off my face.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Not sure value is particularly there. Wonder if they'll step up with Beauteque doing mask boxes soon.


I am VERY interested in Beauteque's mask box/bag.

This should be great.

Do you have any idea when they will announce details?

All I saw was the IG post yesterday and then the Mardi Gras post today.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2015)

Doing announcements every day I think....


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

While I was hoping for something other than a mask to be included.  I'm happy.  And I do think it was worth it.  I prefer hydrogel masks (although I'm one that likes them in two pieces because I have a small head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

I like the ingredients in Leaders Masks (and oh, thank goodness they're in English!).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 17, 2015)

I was hoping for something besides all masks in this box, but it's cool.  I've got 200+ masks, now I have more.  I really like Leader's masks and I'm so happy they're' hydro-gels with a decent value!

I think half the fun was that it was a mystery type box.  The USA boxes are so frickin boring and predictable, really missing the old MB.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for spoilers!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

At this point I'd be afraid to get a mystery box from Memebox... Considering how awful their "naked" boxes are.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

lunar new year box.  I like it - all of the items I will use.  The eyeliner &amp; eyeshadow are good for highlighting.  Also, I am a firm believer that one is never too old for glitter.  Damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead!

skinfood peach sake serum (the sake)

tonymoly apple hand cream (I have this already, but I do like it a lot)

It's Skin Babyface gel pencil eyeliner in pink champagne (the champage)

I'm Cream Eyeshadow in Best Dresser (a really pretty gold color - the texture is like the Peripera Wholly Deep Jewel Pot eyeshadow in the christmas box)

missha near skin total repairing mask (I knew there would be missha in here - red &amp; gold)


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2015)

Won't set the world on fire but not a bad box


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

that is true!  But for me it is a good box and I will use all of the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew I wasn't going to get something that was really unique, as they are still marketing the popular stuff.  They kept to the theme, which is amazing!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

I really like this box and I'm so glad I got it. All the items are usable for me. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckybox 14 Version 1


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckybox 14 Version 2 (not my pictures)


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckybox 14 Version 3 (not my pictures)


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 22, 2015)

Actually glad I couldn't buy this one as not great (any of them tbh) and would have been disappointed.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just got my last two global Memeboxes--Cleanse and Tone and LB14. I got version 2 of LB14, which I am happy with, as I can use all of the items. Two are duplicates of what I already have (the cleanser and the detox essence), but that's not too surprising since it is a lucky box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

I have almost every product in all 3 versions of LB 14. SO glad I missed the box. It sold out fast... I hope people love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tealiy (Mar 27, 2015)

Easter Box contents posted to instagram. That was quick!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

tealiy said:


> Easter Box contents posted to instagram. That was quick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this cost the same amount that their boxes used to cost ($23-$29) It would be really nice. I looove the It's Skin Mango White line- seriously everything smells so heavenly!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 28, 2015)

That was QUICK shipping - I haven't even gotten my shipping notice yet!! I like that box.  The days of 23.00 boxes are gone, it seems....


----------



## tealiy (Mar 28, 2015)

For some reason I was expecting pastel nail polishes. I'm surprised they haven't been including more of their XO Meme products in all these new boxes. But how does grapefruit, mango, and olives fit the easter theme? Fresh spring salad? Haha they could have included a carrot sheet mask or bunny mist! But I agree, it's a surprisingly nice box compared to all the previous ones...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 28, 2015)

Now after seeing this I wish I had ordered the Easter box. I kept going back and forth and didn't order it and now it's sold out. The same thing with the berrylicious box. I have to learn to make decisions faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I wish money wasn't a deciding factor.


----------



## tealiy (Apr 3, 2015)

Berrylicious spoilers on instagram (excluding the nylon palette). I think they should just rename these mystery boxes Skinfood boxes! I'm definitely done with Memebox for a while. Way way way WAY too many cleansers!






*edit:* here's the list of items, since the labels are hard to make out in the photo


Lioele Vita Juicy Foam Cleanser (Cranberry)
Skinfood Cherry Milk Soft Hand Essence
Skinfood Wildberry Milk Cleansing Cream
Skinfood Black Sugar Strawberry Wash Off Mask
TonyMoly Mini Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

oh, I am pretty happy with that!

i was hoping for it to get here by this weekend, but I am not sure it will


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2015)

I just got the last two mystery boxes. I am so addicted to the skin care


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

I think they add so many cleansers because they're relatively inexpensive and are large in size, so they take up room in the boxes without costing them a lot.

I'm really picky about my cleansers, so that's always a deal breaker for me when I see one in a box, because I need to research it before I get it- so may korean cleansers have insanely high pH. I do think the box is a good one though- even if it's a lot of Skinfood- I happen to loooove Skinfood so I'd be pleased with the boxes I think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tealiy (Apr 3, 2015)

@@MissJexie I'm the same way with cleansers! I wish I wasn't, because sometimes I see a product and I want to try it purely because it sounds like it would smell nice (ahah) like the Lioele cleanser in this box. But the pH is almost definitely too high, and plus I have dry sensitive skin so foam cleansers are pretty much out of the question entirely. I think including one cleanser in a box is fine, but this box actually has two!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I'm excited about the cute cherry! Purely because it's a cute cherry 

(although............cherries aren't actually berries  :lol: )


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2015)

Both those boxes are great! I love the easter box! Too bad they aren't the old Memeprice. /sigh

It makes me glad I got the fine and flawless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

tealiy said:


> @@MissJexie I'm the same way with cleansers! I wish I wasn't, because sometimes I see a product and I want to try it purely because it sounds like it would smell nice (ahah) like the Lioele cleanser in this box. But the pH is almost definitely too high, and plus I have dry sensitive skin so foam cleansers are pretty much out of the question entirely. I think including one cleanser in a box is fine, but this box actually has two!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I'm excited about the cute cherry! Purely because it's a cute cherry
> 
> (although............cherries aren't actually berries  :lol: )


I've got a weakness for the fruit-shaped products- there's so many and they're like pokemon for me LOL gotta catch em all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missrobertaw (Apr 4, 2015)

nylon makeup and skin box


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

I have the shara shara version of that in the lotion and I really like it.  The goodal wash off packs are really nice too!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2015)

missrobertaw said:


> nylon makeup and skin box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forget how much they're charging for that box, but it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

spoiler item for spots be gone box - I am excited!! AC Mild Sebum-X Mirror Cream for spot prevention


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

spoiler item for daily grind box IPKN Moist &amp; Firm BB


----------



## buffyg (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my order from Monday, Ordered the Daily Grind Box, and 2 each of the $1 and $2 mystery items, as well as one $6 mystery items.

Mystery items (don't know which is which)

2 LEADERS Baby Soft Hand Mask

2 LEADERS Baby soft Foot Mask

1 LEADERS Coconut Gel Mask with Tomato

1 LEADERS Coconut Gel Mask with Blueberry

1 Liole Cheek Beam Blusher (In Shade 1)

1 Skinfood Black Sugar Honey Mask Wash Off packet (.28oz)

and a SKIN79 foil packet sample in 2 colors.

Daily Grind Box -

IPKN Moist &amp; Firm BB in 02- Light (too dark for me, bummer, maybe it'll work If I get tan, ha)

Holika Holika Daily Garden Green Tea Cleansing Cream

Holika Holika Smoothie Peeling Jam

Peripera Eye-ing Volume Mascara

XO Memebox I'm lipstick in #4 Pink Beige Nude.

This is my first order from MEMEBOX, I had 10 memepoints in my account from a promotion forever ago, and used the 15% off welcome code so I got it all for $36.75, I'm bummed that the BB Cream is too dark because that's why I bought this box, but I'm happy overall!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

oohhh, I am really exited about the peeling jam.  I don't use BB creams, so if I get the lighter one, I will pm you @@buffyg


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 17, 2015)

Memebox Fine and Flawless in case it hasn't been seen yet.

Not impressed.


----------



## QueenieHK (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, regretfully new here and now idea what this Memebox stuff is ?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

@QueenieHK  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/

things have changed with memebox.  It only ships to korea, china and the USA (they have different websites for each country)

but it is a k-beauty box - not a subscription - you purchase what boxes interests you

we have a main thread on new memeboxes here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/

this is the spoilers thread where we post contents, photos of boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

so here are my mystery seoul items



I ordered:


Cheongdamdong &amp; Myeongdong $2.00 each - not sure which is which, but the hand &amp; foot masks are the $2.00 items
Hongdae $1.00 - Leaders blueberry facial mask
Itaewon - $6.00 - this has to be the blush
I am really wanting to see what the $15.00 item was!!



Also, I got my The Saem Quince hand cream as well from ebay (I think it was ebay)

I love the scent and this is really realistic looking - for a plastic fruit


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll post a pic in an hour or so - I have to run and do something right now, but I did get my Dark Spots Be Gone box - it is pretty good!

Skin79 Sweet Honey Sugar (scrub) 100mL Value $14.00

Holikia Holika Skin &amp; AC mild sebum mirror cream 50 mL Value $27.00

Banilia Co Dr Hide Concealer Duo SPF 15 PA+ 9 g Value $22.00

Leaders Iluminating treatment mask $3.50

It's Skin Power 10 Formula WH Effector 30 mL Value $11.00


----------



## missrobertaw (Apr 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I'll post a pic in an hour or so - I have to run and do something right now, but I did get my Dark Spots Be Gone box - it is pretty good!
> 
> Skin79 Sweet Honey Sugar (scrub) 100mL Value $14.00
> 
> ...


thank you! I can't wait to get it now!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

2nd! I'm looking forward to getting this too! Glad I decided to order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2015)

so, here are some pictures of Spots be gone




This is the concealer compact




swatches




1 - blended dark &amp; light colors together

2 - dark

3 - light

This concealer looks to me to be more warm toned, as it works well for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting! My spots box got here too. I have to give Memebox props for seriously fast shipping.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

spoiler for vacation box  - I loved their shower gel, so I am happy to get this.   I should be getting the vacation box today, and I will post the contents when I get it (if no else beats me to it!)


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

vaca box is meh.  I like the clear ampoule &amp; gel.




secret key high lasting sun cream spf 50+

banila co the kissest water beam tint in garosu aura (a bright but wearable pink) - this lip tint in another color was recently in one of the mystery boxes...grrrr ...come on memebox, borrrrring

holika holika one solution clear ampoule - I actually like this - made with wintergreen extract and is for zits

holika holika aloe 99% soothing gel - the demon penis arrives!  bwhahha  I wish they would have included the body wash too

holikay holika aqua petit jelly neon beam nails - assorted colors - I got yellow.  it will look good on my toes with some blue stripes or something


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 28, 2015)

All hail the demon penis.


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

Honey Box

Holika Holika Honey Sleeping pack in acerola

Holika Holika Be the Natural Honey Oatmeal body cleanser (this is wonderful!  smells so good!)

Secret Key Honey Bee's AC Control Soap

Skinfood Honey Pot Lip Balm in Honey (randomly selected).  This is so cute, but the balm doesn't smell or taste like honey 

Skin79 Honey Moisture Mask Sheet


----------



## tealiy (May 14, 2015)

Someone in the addicts fb group received their flower hunt items! She's located in SF  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The flowers were stargazer lily, dahlia, and peony. I wonder if everyone's getting the same items like with the egg hunt?


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

oohh those are nice.


----------



## tealiy (May 14, 2015)

Super curious to see what the water lily is! This round of mystery items looks very promising


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

yes, no memebox XO items in sight!! haha


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2015)

@@tealiy thank you for posting!!!

I think these look really nice...i am getting the peony...will let you know if it's a different item.


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

I should be getting all but the water lily today - so I will post my pics tonight.  The water lily is on its way - I was able to get it once it came on line.


----------



## starry101 (May 15, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@tealiy thank you for posting!!!
> 
> I think these look really nice...i am getting the peony...will let you know if it's a different item.



Some people have been posting their items on the facebook group and so far it seems like they're all different.


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

I am missing one of my flowers 

I  only received 5 items and I think they sent me 2 ranunculus products, so in reality, I am missing one stargazer lily and the hydragea

I ordered 1 hydrangea (worth up to $55.00), 1 ranunculus (up to $10.00), 1 peony (up to $15.00), 1 dahlia (up to $20.00) and 2 stargazer lily (both up to $30.00), so I should have received 6 items.

Holika Holika Black Caviar Anti-Wrinkle Skin ($30)  This must be the one of the stargazer lilies
Too Cool For School Pumpkin Sleeping Pack  ($19.50) This is the Dahlia product
Dinoplatz Lost Identity #3 Lost in Dinoplatz   I have no idea where this falls - this is a $10.00 product
IPKN My Gel Stealer 05 single lady eyeliner ($15.00) Peony
Missha Super Aqua Perfect Cleansing Tissue  ($5.00) this must be the Ranunculus flower

It seems to me that I am missing a starglazer lily and the hydrangea as I do not have any other products that are $30.00 and $55.00 dollars.  I don't know where that dinoplatz product comes into play as that would have been the ranunculus, but I already got that with the Missha tissues.

I am okay with the holika holika product, I hate the pumpkin sleeping pack (getting rid of that thing as soon as possible), not sure what to do with the dinoplatz or ipkn (as that is a burgundy shade &amp; I only need one red eyeliner per lifetime) and I will use the missha tissues.  This was a major bust for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am missing one of my flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I only received 5 items and I think they sent me 2 ranunculus products, so in reality, I am missing one stargazer lily and the hydragea
> 
> ...


You may be missing more as some people are getting six items for five flowers. Actuall all I've seen have. I emailed them tonight, I think I'm missing something and I have NOTHING close to $55.00 either. And I got Missha bb in no. 31 which I asked for a swap. They shouldn't send complexion products, there's no way to get it right. I am disappoint.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe Wow, we got shortchanged big time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe Wow, we got shortchanged bit time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do believe we got screwed, lol!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 16, 2015)

Also half my stuff is t even on the site so they're clearing out crap that didnt sell I think. I think with the wording of "up to" they can send out whatever crap they want. It's likeky that your higher prices items are represented here in Memespeak. Sorry.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 16, 2015)

I haven't received my flower items yet, should have been here today but doesn't look like it will make it to my local PO today.

Sorry you guys got short changed. This really makes me mad. It does look like they are clearing things that don't sell. Definitely email them as each flower should be at least one product and at least higher value then the cost of that flower. I only bought 3 of them and I better receive three products.

I agree that they shouldn't send complexion products, that is usually something that never is the right color.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

spoiler for the tool box (not the full box, but memebox posted one of the items on their IG account)  I was hoping there would be a brow tool kit in here!  yeah!   I don't need brow pencils, I need to groom my bushy caterpillars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2015)

Well, Im glad I dodged the Flower Hunt bullet :\

Of course now I want the aquamarine and lucite boxes...


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

@@Saffyra yeah, the flower hunt seems to be a bust.  BUT, I did get   my water lily one - 35.00 - supposed to get 100.00 worth of products
 


1. BaB PooL CooL Water Cream Stick - anyone use this?  It used to be 22.00 (sale price) at memebox - they no longer carry it, but cached versions are my friend. I guess this is an instant treatment for wrinkles around eyes and mouth?   Could be handy

ingredients:



> Water; Butylene Glycol; Xylitol; Bis-PEG-18 Methyl Ether Dimethyl Silane; Sodium Stearate; Niacinamide; PEG-40 Stearate; Glycerin; Sodium Hyaluronic Acid; PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil; Caprylhydroxamic Acid; 1,2-Hexanediol; Cannabis Sativa Seed Oil; Snail Secretion Filtrate; Lactobacillus/Silkworm Cocoon Extract Ferment Filtrate; Citrus Paradisi (Grapefruit) Seed Oil; Citrus Paradisi (Grapefruit) Peel Oil; Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil; Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil; Pogostemon Cablin Oil; Santalum Album (Sandalwood) Oil; Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract; Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract; Origanum Vulgare Flower/Leaf/Stem Extract; Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract; Adenosine


2.  Egyptian Diet Soap - have NO idea what this is, but it does smell nice.  Will use it.

3. sample of cream cheese bounce (sigh)

4. about me skin tone up massage cream - this has been renamed and it is a d-toc massage cream - made with lemon extracts, royal jelly, bamboo, pumpkin extracts.... That might be cool to use.  might be too much right now, as massage creams are usually really heavy, but come fall, I will use it.  I was interested in this when I saw it on memebox's IG

I think that the only products that I will probably review are going to be the holika holika caviar skin (that sounds great), the bab pool stick  and the about me massage d-toc cream

I hope that memebox makes good and sends me my 2 missing flower items.  I really am missing 2 of them and even if the dinoplatz &amp; the holika holika item was the hydrangea, that means I am missing both stargazer lily flowers.




and the contents of this box is probably around 60.00.  Certainly not 100.00


----------



## tealiy (May 16, 2015)

It seems like all the water lily ones are the same 4 items. But some of the other flowers are random?  :wassatt:

For me, the most interesting item I saw was the Skin79 Snail Nutrition Ampoule - someone posted that one on reddit


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

yes, the other 5 flowers are all random, it seems.  I haven't seen any other water lily - I don't know where people are posting them as it isn't on IG and I refuse to rejoin that addicts group.


----------



## tealiy (May 16, 2015)

@@biancardi the other water lilies were posted in the addicts group - everyone is very friendly! slightly less active these days, I think it's mainly people in the US who are still posting. definitely less link spamming!


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

tealiy said:


> @@biancardi the other water lilies were posted in the addicts group - everyone is very friendly! slightly less active these days, I think it's mainly people in the US who are still posting. definitely less link spamming!


It wasn't the spamming that turned me off over there.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> It wasn't the spamming that turned me off over there.


Ha! I think most of the super annoying people are gone! Thank God.


----------



## tealiy (May 17, 2015)

Found the May Flower box on instagram! That is....a lot of hand cream


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2015)

@@tealiy thank you for sharing this.

I had this box in my cart and will now take it out! (so thank you!)

It's not a bad box at all, but the only product I would want is the Secret Key essence.


----------



## tealiy (May 17, 2015)

@@LisaLeah I feel the same way about most boxes. There's usually only one item I'm interested in out of 5. But actually these days it's more like 0/5, the boxes are so lackluster now!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2015)

@@tealiy totally agree. The only box that really looked good to me was Botanic Farm. But I had already purchased 3 of the 5 products in it, so there was no point in getting the box.

I have been buying individual products from the site instead. Especially this weekend w/ the 30% off code.

But this is the first month since it's inception, I didn't hit VIP status. Not even close.


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2015)

tools box - I love this!  I now have way too many eye lash curlers - haha - but I love the rest of the box!

missha dual cuticle pusher

missha folding eyebrow knife (there are two of these in the package)

missha fresh colorful makeup sponge (25 sponges)

missha house latex puff (6 pieces)

missha mask brush - I needed one of these!

missha mini lip brush (2 pieces)

missha professional eyelash curler

clio eyebrow kit - includes tattoo pen/brow mascara and a kit including razor trimmer, scissors, tweezer, spoolie brush)


----------



## princesskelly (May 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> tools box - I love this! I now have way too many eye lash curlers - haha - but I love the rest of the box!
> 
> missha dual cuticle pusher
> 
> ...


This looks awesome! I can't wait to receive mine!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the pics @@biancardi! great box! I should have ordered it.


----------



## starry101 (May 19, 2015)

Someone in another thread added up the value, buying everything at retail and it came to a total of $44. Not the greatest value.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Someone in another thread added up the value, buying everything at retail and it came to a total of $44. Not the greatest value.


hi starry101, the retail prices (memevalue) are on the card - and it is more than 44.00

perhaps they meant sale value from other sites, like RRS or something.  Memevalue is retail value.  Doesn't mean you can't find it cheaper elsewhere..  But they really did mess up on the value of the box - on the site they state it is a 91.00 box, but I totaled up 79, with their memecard.  

huh


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

so, the 12.00 difference is the missing memebrush in the card - they included a memebrush (which works great, btw) in the box, but it isn't in the card.

mystery solved!


----------



## starry101 (May 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> hi starry101, the retail prices (memevalue) are on the card - and it is more than 44.00
> 
> perhaps they meant sale value from other sites, like RRS or something.  Memevalue is retail value.  Doesn't mean you can't find it cheaper elsewhere..  But they really did mess up on the value of the box - on the site they state it is a 91.00 box, but I totaled up 79, with their memecard.
> 
> huh


I believe they took the prices direct from the retail company website, like Missha's own site. It would probably be even cheaper on testerKorea or RRS.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I believe they took the prices direct from the retail company website, like Missha's own site. It would probably be even cheaper on testerKorea or RRS.


The prices that Memebox has is the retail for USA - I looked at Missha's USA website for the few items they carried and it matched the price value that they had on the card.   Missha-K has them a little bit cheaper, but not by that much.   I finished my review and yes, TK &amp; RRS have it cheaper, but then there is TK &amp; RRS expensive shipping.  I found that these items sold at higher prices on ebay too.

I think Memebox, with the exception of the club clio item, got the prices correct for the USA market and even cheaper in some cases

my own humble opinion of course.  I just looked at both Missha USA, Missha Korea, testerkorea, RRS and ebay and decided that Memebox didn't overinflate on the missha products.

I wonder whoever put this list together realized that the memebrush wasn't included in the card?   That does put on another 12.00...

I missed that brush at first when I was totaling up the box too...


----------



## moonandsun (May 20, 2015)

I also caved and got the flowers, just received my order. I ordered 4:

Ranunculus - $4 for $10 in product

Hydrangea - $22 for $55

Peony – $6 for $15

Dahlia - $8 for $20

And received:

Peripera Heart Glow Stick in Gold Aura (retail $10-16?)

Banila The Black Pullulans Treatment Ampule ($35-40?)

Lioele Dollish Ink Eyeliner ($8 on Beautique)

Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow ($5.63 on Memebox)

Skin79 Super BB Whitening UV SPF 25 PA++ - travel size

Looking forward to trying the Ampule but that's about it. D'oh!!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

Better Skin Box.

Secret Key Honey Bee's AC Control Foaming Cleanser - yes the pH level is 9.5 to 10.  I used this all last summer with no issues, no drying of skin, so I will use it again (yep, hypocrite..haha)

Holika Holika Aqua Fantasy Toner

Missha All Around Safe Block Aqua Sun Gel SPF 30/PA+++

Goodal Wash Up Keeping Youth Coconut Cream Pack - love these packs from Goodal - smells like coconuts and has little flakes of coconut in it too

Goodal Whitening Essence

This box was 40.00 but that essence is 45.00 - and I rarely see it go down in price...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anyone seen what was in the Aquamarine box?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2015)

I've looked @@LoveSkinCare and I cannot find it!   I only can find the green box (which I have), but you'd think people would have posted their IG's on those color boxes...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I've looked @@LoveSkinCare and I cannot find it! I only can find the green box (which I have), but you'd think people would have posted their IG's on those color boxes...


I have only seen the green one too. Maybe the Aquamarine is awful and no one wants to admit to buying it, LOL

I was thinking of getting it but wanted to see what else was in it first.


----------



## missrobertaw (Jun 6, 2015)

aquamarine box, posted by a member of fb group Memebox addicts


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 7, 2015)

Can someone tell me what he SNP Birds next product is? I can't see the fine print on the box. I'm wondering if its the eye patches or the revital cream?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 7, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> Can someone tell me what he SNP Birds next product is? I can't see the fine print on the box. I'm wondering if its the eye patches or the revital cream?


It's the cream


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 8, 2015)

missrobertaw said:


> aquamarine box, posted by a member of fb group Memebox addicts


Thank you for posting!  I have 2 of those products so that helped me decide not go get it.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 10, 2015)

_I apologize if everyone knows the contents already, but I hadn't seen it here and thought I'd share what I got today in my Tropical Smoothie box._

_  _

_Botanic Farm Energy Sheet Mask_

_Goodal Photoshine Acaiberry Brightening Emulsion (super happy to add this to my Toner of same brand that came in my No Makeup Makeup Box_

_SNP Don't Worry Mango Sleeping Packs (4)_

_Skinfood Avocado Leave-in Hair Treatment (I tried it and LOVED it not greasy at all)_

_Skinfood Pineapple Morning Peeling Gel (for face)_

_I will use all of these and am so glad I bought it_


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> _I apologize if everyone knows the contents already, but I hadn't seen it here and thought I'd share what I got today in my Tropical Smoothie box._
> 
> _  _
> 
> ...


@ no one posted it yet, so thank you!  I got my box yesterday, but I was really tired and didn't open it until I went to bed


Also, here is the Intense Hydration Box

SNP AC Sys Hydra Essence - has a lovely light citrus scent to it.  ($20.00)

Holika Holika Aqua Ultra Moisture Cream  ($28.00)

Enprani Moist Foam Cleanser ($25.00)

Skinfood Rose Essence Lip Balm ($9.50) - the other choice was the avocado lip balm and I wished that I had gotten that one

Secret Key Starting Treatment Aura Mist  ($13.50)  For those who don't remember, last year, when Memebox did the Office Essentials Box, this was the spoiler and they forgot to put it in the box. It made for a lot of unhappy campers

My secret key did leak


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 11, 2015)

The Skin Factory Mask box arrived!

I am very happy with it.



Spoiler



It's all sheet masks as I had hoped. Didn't want any of the 7 second pads.

10 masks in total.

2 Vega Vitaplex ampoule masks
2 Solution A-Plus ampoule masks
2 EGF Moisture Tox ampoule masks
2 Aqua Skin In ampoule masks
2 Volcanic Ash Black 3D masks



These are all new products for me! Very glad I ordered 2 boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> The Skin Factory Mask box arrived!
> 
> I am very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Ha, I ordered two also because sheet masks, and with the BOX20 code it was a great price


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I was hoping it had the 7 seconds masks in it and if it did, I was going to buy it. Now I can save my pennies (because my mask collection is seriously out of control).


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was trying to decide between the skin factory or the tropical fruit and I went with the tropical fruit. The mask one looks awesome. I should have picked that one instead since I don't have too many masks, well yes I do but not too too many. There is still room for some more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't buy many Memeboxes these days, but couldn't let the 20% off coupon rot and picked up Skin Factory + Whole Body bundle. It's been a while since I got a nice Korean body product, so I'm hoping for a good one here.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 13, 2015)

So mad at myself for ordering two of the Under the Sea/Mermaid boxes.  Don't really like anything in it much.  Two masks always annoys me as I don't count them as two full size items, and I really don't like mists (they tend to break me out).

SNP Pore Cleansing Foam

Secret Key Centella Hydrating Cream (really small tube)

Missha Deep Sea Water Sheet Mask

Botanic Farm Salmon Egg Hyrdrogel Mask

Lioele Seaweed Mist

Sigh  my next one already shipped so I can't even cancel it now


----------



## tealiy (Jun 13, 2015)

@ you can return everything within 90 days. just email them and they will send over a pre-paid mailing label  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh wow thanks for telling me that, I had no idea.  Is this something new they do?  And you get a refund or points for it?


----------



## tealiy (Jun 13, 2015)

@ yes I think just within the past few months - their old returns policy definitely wasn't this generous! You can specify if you want the refund in points, otherwise they just refund your original payment


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 13, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> So mad at myself for ordering two of the Under the Sea/Mermaid boxes.  Don't really like anything in it much.  Two masks always annoys me as I don't count them as two full size items, and I really don't like mists (they tend to break me out).
> 
> SNP Pore Cleansing Foam
> 
> ...


I returned my Whole Body Box and had a refund in a week. 

I like the Mermaid box OK except for the cleansing foam, which, of course, is the largest item in the box.The SNP Pore Cleansing Foam has a pH of 7.

*Something in the mind set of Koreans making these stupid cleansers HAS to change about these ingredients which push the pH levels up so horribly high. *

The one in the "Hydration Box" has a pH of 8. RME!!! There's NO WAY that cleanser is " hydrating".


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow I didn't realize the ph was that high on the SNP Cleanser. I just got my box today and thought it was ok. I was looking forward to using the cleanser but now I'm not sure. I also got the Tropical Smoothie and look forward to using products from there. Especially the Pineapple peeling gel and the goodal serum are products I can't wait to try.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2015)

As I have oily skin, I don't find 7 to be that high.  I don't know what Koreans have to do with high pH levels in cleansers -  I know that American brands have HIGH pH levels, so it isn't a "mindset"   I think the mermaid box sounds nice and I am looking forward to the seaweed mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Reija the tropical smoothie box is fantastic!  The hair product is a surprise winner for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those wanting a bubble cleanser that is lower pH, the ariul box has the spa water detox mask - which is just a cleanser - it has a pH level of 5-6 (I think it is closer to 5)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2015)

Whole Body Box - I normally stay away from these boxes, but this one is really nice!

skin79 crystal peeling gel

secret key so fast hair booster treatment - this is a conditioner, not a leave-in product. You can leave it on for 2-3 minutes or 20 minutes, but you do rinse it off (this is HUGE!)

holika holika baby foot one shot peeling masks (yeah!)

secret key perfume peeling body scrub - I was terrified that this would be floral, but it is a fruity-grape scent

missha total repairing hair treatment - really rich hand cream (I have tons of hand creams, but that doesn't stop me from collecting them).


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2015)

ooh, the whole body box looks nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> ooh, the whole body box looks nice! Thanks for posting!


you are welcome!  At first, I was like..hmmmmm....then when I read what each product did, I became pretty happy.  Of course, I will save this peeling gel, as I have 2 open right now - lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> As I have oily skin, I don't find 7 to be that high.  I don't know what Koreans have to do with high pH levels in cleansers -  I know that American brands have HIGH pH levels, so it isn't a "mindset"   I think the mermaid box sounds nice and I am looking forward to the seaweed mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Reija the tropical smoothie box is fantastic!  The hair product is a surprise winner for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For those wanting a bubble cleanser that is lower pH, the ariul box has the spa water detox mask - which is just a cleanser - it has a pH level of 5-6 (I think it is closer to 5)


For me, it's like this: Korean skin care is much better than American or European skin care as a whole.

The Korean brands put time and research into finding ingredients and formulas that are unique and good for the skin overall.

So why is one product, the cleanser, usually so out of line with the rest of their product quality and standards?

Almost every wash off cleanser I have ever gotten from a K brand is a high pH cleanser.

Sometimes, I don't want to use a cream cleanser, I want to use a rinse- off cleanser because it feels nice to me.

I've recently found one that is not from Korea but has a high percentage of Manuka honey and other really great ingredients and I will stick with using it*, but it's depressing to pay for 5 items in a box, 2 may be masks, and one ends up being an alkaline skin cleanser that will disrupt the normal acid mantle base of my skin.*

You've argued with my posts all around this site for months and months and I know you are going to try to refute this post as well, but I am disappointed that my huge stash of Korean skin care is rather marred by the first step being either harsh ( the wash off cleansers) or oil-based ( the balm type cleansers).

I keep buying boxes and bundles which invariably contain cleansers and I'm still giving the cleansers away to a local womens and childrens shelter a year into Korean skin care, so they are being used and hopefully liked.

I pH test every item before I use it and the cleansers ( and some toners) are the only products that Korean companies are not adjusting to a 5.5-6.5 pH skin- friendly range.

I believe my statements about being disappointed with the quality of their cleansers is a valid point. 

 I know chemistry and I know what's great and what's not good for normal but delicate facial skin.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 26, 2015)

Got the Fountain of Youth box and it's great imo.

SNP pop wrinkle care sheet mask $5

Banila the black sleeping pack $17

Holika Holika black caviar anti wrinkle emulsion $30

Secret key anti wrinkle and whitening ampoule $31.50

Secret key UV cut sun cream 50 PA+++ $10

All full sized goodness! Well balanced box with nice products in great sizes!


----------



## julieannka (Jun 26, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Got the Fountain of Youth box and it's great imo.
> 
> SNP pop wrinkle care sheet mask $5
> 
> ...


Thanks Kristin, I just bought one! It is a really good box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2015)

thank you for posting that!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 26, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Got the Fountain of Youth box and it's great imo.
> 
> SNP pop wrinkle care sheet mask $5
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting! I bought one just now with that 20% off code they just emailedout to use on the App.

forgot to post the code: JUN20


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is the Missha box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2015)

I got mine too, @@Reija

I actually really like it!  I have oily straight fine hair so the hair products are perfect for me.   I will use all of the products.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm looking forward to trying them too. Overall I'm happy with the box. I used the body scrub this morning and it was nice.


----------

